# The ALL NEW Chart Stalkers Group - Come stalk with us!!



## SarahMelissa

*Hi Girls,

Leelee from the other chart stalkers team has asked that a new one be started now she is busy with her own pregnancy and doesnt get on to update much anymore. So I am more than happy to take over.

Come and add your chart and everyone who wants to compare/obsess with others charts can do so here.

So......I will start........Followed by the couple that were left on the old thread*

1. SarahMelissa's Chart :bfp:
2. Kelly9's Chart :bfp:
3. Mrs_N's Chart :bfp:
4. ThatGirl's Chart :bfp:
5. gypsy's Chart
6. ttc#2usmcbaby's Chart :bfp:
7. Pretty Sakura's Chart :bfp:
8. kstancook's Chart :bfp:
9. Odd Sock's Chart :bfp:
10. lochbride's Chart
11. dan-o's Chart
12. Cleo's Chart :bfp:
13. Alix's Chart :bfp:
14. Guppy051708's Chart :bfp:
15. crossroads' Chart:bfp:
16. Chris77's Chart
17. camocutie2006's Chart
18. 2016's Chart :bfp:
19. NGRidley's Chart
20. jodie4805's Chart
21. La_La79's Chart
22. Titi's Chart
23. GossipGirly's Chart :bfp:
24. ablacketer's Chart :bfp:
25. billylid's Chart :bfp:
26. mysticdeliria's Chart:bfp:
27. Rmar's Chart
28. buttonnose82's Chart :bfp:
29. Livia's Chart


***FOR THOSE THAT HAVE GRADUATED FROM HERE WITH THEIR :bfp: HERE IS A LOGO IF YOU WANT TO USE IT, JUST COPY THE BELOW CODE 

https://mbmfiles.com/Nov2009/091125-Juy0o7g0QM8.gif 


PHP:

[url=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://mbmfiles.com/Nov2009/091125-Juy0o7g0QM8.gif[/IMG][/url]  


.


----------



## gypsy

ill add my chart,i think af is on the way,been having cramps on and off all day and had temp drop this am.:cry:


----------



## SarahMelissa

gypsy said:


> ill add my chart,i think af is on the way,been having cramps on and off all day and had temp drop this am.:cry:

Hi :hi: Ive added your chart, i hope AF stays away for you.


----------



## Kelly9

Well sarah you should have added my chart right away! We're the old schoolers! Can someone contact admin to have the new chart stalkers put in sticky section?

I had my super positive today Sarah! Woohoo!!!!

Leelee, things with me are still ok. Will O tomorrow and be in 2ww saturday so 2 weeks from saturday will be able to call clinic again and then will have to wait till the week after to see if they call me back for treatment. I hope so but am doubtful. I have a follow up apt for DH's blood works (chromosomal tests for genetic stuff) on nov 4th, and will hand in all my consent forms and make phycologist apt if we haven't been offered treatment by that point.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hey Kelly I was going to automatically add you, but then I thought maybe I should just wait for you to post here first, anyways I have added you as number 2 since we are the ones that have been stuck here forever. Great news on the super positive OPK :happydance: its nice to O earlier isnt it :) Good luck with getting called back for treatment ASAP.


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks sarah! Sorry gypsy that she bumped you to number three but it is so true! We are a couple left out of many!

I can feel my ovaries working, getting crampy in those exact spots so I will defo feel ovulation this time.


----------



## SarahMelissa

I wish i could feel ovulation happening, i reckon that would be pretty cool. Im still not spotting this LP :) i guess the Letrozole or the extra vitamins definately fixed that problem for me :happydance:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ok i just asked admin about getting the old chart stalkers sticky changed with this one, so lets see what happens.


----------



## Mrs_N

*sticks hand in the air* me me me, add me! 

I've been stuck here forever too!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Mrs_N said:


> *sticks hand in the air* me me me, add me!
> 
> I've been stuck here forever too!

Your added...up the top with Kelly and I, lets hope we can all get out of here really soon. :dust:


----------



## gypsy

Kelly9 said:


> Thanks sarah! Sorry gypsy that she bumped you to number three but it is so true! We are a couple left out of many

i dont mind where i am,just happy to have others to check out and help with my chart,
plus you lot have probably been ttc longer than i have so you deserve the top spots :thumbup:,

good luck to you all,i hope this wait is worth it,im sure it will be,gypsy.x.


----------



## leelee

Thanks SarahM - you know they say starting a thread is a real lucky sign and often the ones that start the thread get their BFP pretty quickly! Could that be an implantation dip at 8DPO for you? I hope you get a big rise tomorrow.

Kelly9 - good luck with your appointment.

Hi Mrs N and welcome Gypsy!

I have subscribed on here so will be able to see how everyone is getting on :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

leelee said:


> Thanks SarahM - you know they say starting a thread is a real lucky sign and often the ones that start the thread get their BFP pretty quickly! Could that be an implantation dip at 8DPO for you? I hope you get a big rise tomorrow.

No probs leelee, my pleasure. I hope its a lucky sign starting this thread, although i started the september testers thread and had a massive 127 bfps but i wasnt one of them :( but hopefully this will do the trick :thumbup: I had thought maybe with that dip i had today it could possibly be implantation, will just have to see what the next few days bring me. fxd


----------



## Mrs_N

fingers crossed for the next few days sarahm :dust:

nothing much to report here


----------



## ttc#2usmcbaby

Hi Ladies! I'm a rookie in the BBTing thing. I'm on CD8 today. I chart on 2 web-sites.
here's my links:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23b9d5 ---FF
https://www.fertilityties.com/ovulationcalendar/ef9224c8fb21d42817da35193d28019a920d5111 ---FertilityTies


----------



## Kelly9

I should be 1dpo right now, I say that cause I felt ov last night between 9 and 10pm. And temps did go up a bit this morning, not sure if FF will confirm cd15 or 16 with me but I am going with cd15 which means only a 29 day cycle for me! Whoot! Will BD one more time tonight just to make sure. SO long as we get it in asap should have to shots to catch the egg. We DTD at 11ish last night so a couple hours after ov. I am feeling pretty good about it. Don't think it will result in a bfp but still feeling good.

Gypsy I've been ttc for 15 months now, it's been a long journey.


----------



## ThatGirl

https://www2.babyandbump.com/?id=375X590&url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24d1dc


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi ttc#2 and ThatGirl :hi: your charts have been added.

That's great news about a 29 day cycle Kelly :happydance:

Nothing to report with me, no symptoms, nothing.


----------



## gypsy

i think im out this month,started spotting today after temp drop yesterday,looks like its onto round 4 of clomid for me.:cry:

im in same boat as you kelly9,i know exactly how you feel,ive been ttc for 18 month now with not a sniff of a bfp,some days i think itll never happen.


----------



## Kelly9

I know gypsy doesn't it suck? We'll do it though, have you looked into IVF or ICSI or IUI? Dh and I are starting ICSI in the next 2 to 3 months. I can't wait! Just got to get through the waiting list. The clomid was to help bring my cycles on sooner so I would have a 29 day cycle instead of a 33-35 day cycle doc doesn't think it will get me any closer to my BFP though.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Sorry about the spotting gypsy :hugs: and sorry you have had to put up with ttc for so long, like Kelly said though, have you considered any form of artifical way of getting your bfp?


----------



## Kelly9

Lalala can't paint bathroom tonight, DH did another coat of putty.

Sarah you know what I find funny, My Uggs and sheep skin mittens come from australia, they are the warmest winter articles I own... the funny part is why would australia make warm stuff! lol It's always hot there! I just think it weird that the best stuff for cold climates comes from a hot climate.


----------



## SarahMelissa

lol that is funny, yeah its hot here most of the time, but it is cold-ish in winter, you would probably say what i call cold as hot though, during winter here the temp during the day is around 22 and during the night about 8-10......is that what you would call hot? its only really a bit cold in the mornings during winter, otherwise its usually pretty hot.


----------



## Mrs_N

I would call that warm sarah, not hot though. 

gypsy so sorry you are having spotting :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I would call 22 perfect! Anything over is getting hot.


----------



## lochbride

Hi there, new to this forum but loving the chart stalking - I am getting obsessed tho, spent much of the day looking up symptoms etc evern tho I said I wouldn't do it again this month :( Just 3DPO I think and keeping everything crossed. Good luck everyone!


----------



## gypsy

Kelly9 said:


> I know gypsy doesn't it suck? We'll do it though, have you looked into IVF or ICSI or IUI? Dh and I are starting ICSI in the next 2 to 3 months. I can't wait! Just got to get through the waiting list. The clomid was to help bring my cycles on sooner so I would have a 29 day cycle instead of a 33-35 day cycle doc doesn't think it will get me any closer to my BFP though.

yeah i think well get there one day,
ive only been given clomid to try so far but ive got another fs appointment 3rd november so hopefully she will suggest something else.:shrug:
the clomid has helped regulate my af though,after coming of the pill it took 11month to get my first af.:wacko:


----------



## Mrs_N

lochbride have you got a link to your chart so we can take a peeky?

wow 11 months gypsy :wacko: that must have been intensly frustrating, actually I'm sure thats not strong enough words!


----------



## gypsy

o yes unbelievable,i think slightly stronger words were used on many occassions over those 11 months.:growlmad:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi lochbride:hi: do you have a chart you want added?

gypsy that sounds horrible, when i came off i thought waiting 31 days for mine felt like an eternity you poor thing :hugs:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I would like to join if you guys will take another! :winkwink:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Pretty Sakura said:


> I would like to join if you guys will take another! :winkwink:

Of course you can join :) are you able to give me the link to your chart thought, because when i try and click on your FF ticker nothing happens.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I wondered if that was the case. How does everyone have it to where they can click on my ticker?

Here the link: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29afb6


----------



## amerikiwi

Hi Ladies! Hope you don't mind if an old chart-stalkers still pops in from time to time to check on the current stalkers and unload some :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## SarahMelissa

amerikiwi said:


> Hi Ladies! Hope you don't mind if an old chart-stalkers still pops in from time to time to check on the current stalkers and unload some :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

We need all the dust you can give us, so your more than welcome to pop in and spread some around :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

Pretty Sakura said:


> I wondered if that was the case. How does everyone have it to where they can click on my ticker?

My ticker isnt clickable either, so im not sure how you do that, but maybe just copy your link in to your signature something like the way mine is, or wait until someone comes along that can tell how you get the actual ticker to click coz im not sure :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

Amerikiwi I can't believe you have under 80 days to go! Where has the time gone??? Just wish I wasn't still in ttc or ltttc rather.


----------



## SarahMelissa

I cant believe Amerikiwi has under 80 days to go either, i remember when she got her bfp, i cant believe we are still here Kelly. Also do you know what i realised the other day??? If i had gotten pregnant the first month i tried, i would be having a baby next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Pretty Sakura said:


> I wondered if that was the case. How does everyone have it to where they can click on my ticker?
> 
> Here the link: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29afb6

Ok that's great, ive added your chart to the front page :)


----------



## Mrs_N

SarahMelissa said:


> I cant believe Amerikiwi has under 80 days to go either, i remember when she got her bfp, i cant believe we are still here Kelly. Also do you know what i realised the other day??? If i had gotten pregnant the first month i tried, i would be having a baby next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry:

yeah, I've had that depressing thought too! :hissy:

all dust welcome here :)

sarah does your spotting problem seem to have been solved? notice you are 10dpo and no spotting, yay!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yes Mrs M it does seem to be resolved now, thank goodness!!! :) so its either the Letrozole that did the trick or the extra vitamins the FS said to take which was fish oil, zinc and berocca because those are the only things i have done differently these past two months, and both times absolutely no spotting. Im wondering whether it might be the berocca that fixed it, as it is full of all the B vits. Anyways whatever it is im happy i dont have to put up with spotting from 5dpo that was really annoying me.

Your temps are looking good btw :)


----------



## gypsy

SarahMelissa said:


> I cant believe Amerikiwi has under 80 days to go either, i remember when she got her bfp, i cant believe we are still here Kelly. Also do you know what i realised the other day??? If i had gotten pregnant the first month i tried, i would be having a baby next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry:

i often have that thought i should have an 7 month old by now!

af got me big time today :cry:


----------



## kstancook

do you guys mind if I join, I started temping on CD 28 thinking AF was going to come turns out from OPK I was just ovuating then...I could you all the help I can get and I love to look at other people charts too?


----------



## Kelly9

I would have a 6 month old by now! I have had that thought many times. I agree all buby dust welcome here. I am 3 dpo ff gave me my solid crosshairs this morning eventhough I slept through my alarm and turned it off and took my temp 4 hours late. haha.


----------



## ttc#2usmcbaby

Hi Ladies! 
just thought i'd check in today...

today is CD10.
10 am OPK _its a faint line, just love seeing the progression of the LH surge_
https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g87/crybabymarilyn/10a.png


----------



## Odd Socks

can i join? :)
i'm a self confessed chart-stalker.
xx


----------



## kstancook

MrsN: you have low temps like me...if I every see 98 I will be lucky I think...looking good this month!

Gypsy: so the witch got you :(


----------



## Odd Socks

kstan, i have temps like yours as well (though mine are in C). i don't think i've ever hit 98 when i convert to F.
xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

kstan how do you have your ff ticker able to be clicked on and everyone see your chart?


----------



## kstancook

Pretty Sakura said:


> kstan how do you have your ff ticker able to be clicked on and everyone see your chart?

you just ovd it looks like, hope 2ww goes fast. mine has been really slow this week.

Ok go to my account, click on ticker setup, then on the bar copy and past the website and it should work, let me know it it works!


----------



## kstancook

ok I am getting a huge zit on cheek, I never get acme at all. I have a bad feeling about this, the witch will show herself


----------



## Mrs_N

wow that was good timing to start temping kstancook :D
i agree - if I hit 98 I reckon I'll be knocked up!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Oh kstan don't think that, sometimes getting them is a sign too. FX for you!! I posted on your page but thank you again! Fx for everyone else too!:dust:


----------



## kstancook

Mrs_N said:


> wow that was good timing to start temping kstancook :D
> i agree - if I hit 98 I reckon I'll be knocked up!!

I was starting day 28 thinking AF was coming, but turning out long cycle I still wondering if I actually ovulated...


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hey girls, i will update all you new ones in a minute......BUT i think i just got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG check this out https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/203383-omg-real.html#post3273806


----------



## ttc#2usmcbaby

*SarahMelissa*- I do see a faint line...CONGRATS! HAVE A H&H 9 MONTHS!!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ok you new girls have been added now that im trying to get used to my shock, welcome :hi: 

Sorry the witch got you gypsy :hugs:


----------



## amerikiwi

SarahMelissa said:


> Hey girls, i will update all you new ones in a minute......BUT i think i just got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG check this out https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/203383-omg-real.html#post3273806

Woo hoo!!!!! Congratulations SarahM!! 

I'm sure my dust had nothing to do with it, but since I dropped some off yesterday and SarahM scooped it up, here's some more! :) 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## SarahMelissa

I think your dust is what did the trick, thank you :hugs:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

amerikiwi said:


> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, i will update all you new ones in a minute......BUT i think i just got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG check this out https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/203383-omg-real.html#post3273806
> 
> Woo hoo!!!!! Congratulations SarahM!!
> 
> I'm sure my dust had nothing to do with it, but since I dropped some off yesterday and SarahM scooped it up, here's some more! :)
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

I think I'll take some of that!!! :haha:


----------



## kstancook

Congrats SarahMelissa!!! Yeah you deserve it!!!!


----------



## gypsy

wow sarahmelissa,congrats.xx


----------



## leelee

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That is the best news!!! I am so thrilled for you!

Told you being a thread starter was good luck. Didn't expect it to work that quickly though :)

How are you feeling?


----------



## kstancook

Can somone look at my chart? i got up at 4 am and normally test at 6:20am and did FF temp corrector real temp was 97.69, also the highest I have had....some opinions please? I dont want to get too excited...

Oh and I got up at 4am craving a glass a milk I just had to have and go the bathroom


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Your chart looks great, must have been accurate after seeing todays temp! FX for you!!


----------



## kstancook

Pretty Sakura said:


> Your chart looks great, must have been accurate after seeing todays temp! FX for you!!

your temps are looking good too. fx for you!! :hug:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Thanks, 2dpo is weirdly low.. I did go to bed later but I did last night too and it was better. Hope this both of our turn!! :hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yep its for real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 FRER's says :bfp: :wohoo: OMG OMG OMG its 3am hahahahahahahahahahah and i just jumped on DH LMFAO


----------



## kstancook

YEAH!!!!!:happydance: :yipee:


----------



## SarahMelissa

leelee said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> That is the best news!!! I am so thrilled for you!
> 
> Told you being a thread starter was good luck. Didn't expect it to work that quickly though :)
> 
> How are you feeling?

Thank you :hugs: yeah i didnt expect it to work so quickly either, but i did do last months testers thread so maybe its a bit of that thread wearing off on me, either way i am over the f***king moon :wohoo:

I feel great, no symptoms whatsoever, absolutly nothing!


----------



## Guppy051708

OMG!!! SarahMelissa!!!! I am so VERY excited for you!!!!! You desearve this so much and I have been rooting for you the entire time!!! Wahoooooo :happydance:

I was just checking your FF chart and getting ready to tell you how great it looked, and then I noticed that you had 2 :bfp: on it!!! AHHH :dohh: I am truly happy for you!!!! :dance:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks so much Guppy, i couldnt be happier, see you over in 1st tri :happydance: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs_N

Sarah M OMG OMG!!! :wohoo:
I am so over the moon for you, I even shed a little tear of happiness :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Mrs_N said:


> Sarah M OMG OMG!!! :wohoo:
> I am so over the moon for you, I even shed a little tear of happiness :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Thank you so much :hugs: i wish you all the best and really hope you and everyone else gets their :bfp:s really soon :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

SarahMelissa said:


> Thanks so much Guppy, i couldnt be happier, see you over in 1st tri :happydance: :cloud9: :cloud9:


Yay! :happydance: How much fun will that be to see our changing bellies and the those precious babes growing up! It's so exciting. 

PS, make sure you find the 1 trimester bump forum and post pics! It makes my days seeing all those lovely bumps :thumbup: I have been taking one pic (at least one LOL) every week since I've found out. And even though some days I can't tell how i've changed, it is obvious once you look thro those photos again!

Have fun and a happy & healthy 9 months darling! :flower:


----------



## SarahMelissa

I am totally going to do that, once it is actually morning here (still currently only 4.20am) i will be taking a pic of my belly and will do so every week, i cant wait to start an album and see how it changes over the weeks. I will definately check out that thread in 1st tri :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_N

will be stalking you all over in 1st tri until I join you!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

You are gonna be missed around here but I could not be happier to see you move to 1st tri!!!:hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Pretty Sakura said:


> You are gonna be missed around here but I could not be happier to see you move to 1st tri!!!:hugs:

Aaww thank you so much, i could never complety leave you girls, i will be checking on all your progress and will see you all over in 1st tri soon :wohoo:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Look forward to it, hopefully it'll be soon! Glad you will be stalking still! :haha:


----------



## ttc#2usmcbaby

hi ladies, today is CD11 nothing really going on..I did my 10 am OPK and it was -OPK;drank some rasberry leaf &green tea; my temp was 97.2. We're in progress with the SMEP. nothing really much going on at my end besides me starting book #3 in the sookie stackhouse series


----------



## SarahMelissa

Good luck with the OPK's ttc#2 i hope you get your positive soon :)


----------



## ttc#2usmcbaby

Thank you goregous! how are you feeling today? so so happy you got your BFP.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Im feeling great, on top of the world, although been awake since 2am when i tested :rofl: :rofl: still no symptoms yet though


----------



## kstancook

Sarahmelissa-congrats!!! Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months? We are going to miss you very much. Please stalk us as I will be stalking you too!!! :hugs: 

Well day 6DPO and my temp spiked, I want to get excited and test but I am trying to hold out. I really wish this week would fly by. Work was sooo slow today, the hours when by sooo Lethargicly


----------



## kstancook

ttc#2usmcbaby said:


> hi ladies, today is CD11 nothing really going on..I did my 10 am OPK and it was -OPK;drank some rasberry leaf &green tea; my temp was 97.2. We're in progress with the SMEP. nothing really much going on at my end besides me starting book #3 in the sookie stackhouse series

its still early.....couple more days


----------



## Seity

Sarah I'm so happy for you. I've been following along every now and then hoping you and Kelly9 would both be getting good news soon. Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## kstancook

Well the :witch: got me tonight. Should have known got a zit yesterday and felt one coming today. on to cycle #2, good luck girls!


----------



## Kelly9

Kelly9 still hasn't. I am super happy for you sarah but I think my tears are more from knowing I will be left here by myself and never get to move over to first tri. I have watched so many people I joined with leave and watched so many newbies come in and leave and the next round come in. I am never getting out of ttc or ltttc.


----------



## kstancook

Kelly9 said:


> Kelly9 still hasn't. I am super happy for you sarah but I think my tears are more from knowing I will be left here by myself and never get to move over to first tri. I have watched so many people I joined with leave and watched so many newbies come in and leave and the next round come in. I am never getting out of ttc or ltttc.

Im soo sorry, your time will come. I know it doesnt feel that way, but it will. :hugs:


----------



## ttc#2usmcbaby

Kelly9- :hugs: I'm sorry your down. I know you'll get your BFP and be in 1st tri. I really don't know the full story on you. But i just don't like reading about people being sad i mean not that i expect everything to be happy go lucky. YKWIM? I'm here if you'd need someone to talk too although i may not understand i'm willing to learn.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly9 said:


> Kelly9 still hasn't. I am super happy for you sarah but I think my tears are more from knowing I will be left here by myself and never get to move over to first tri. I have watched so many people I joined with leave and watched so many newbies come in and leave and the next round come in. I am never getting out of ttc or ltttc.

Im so sorry kelly :hugs: you know if there was anything i could do to get you your bfp i would do it in a heartbeat. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I think I am more sad cause even though you'll be sticking around for a bit, your one of my favorite people on BnB and I will miss you when you migrate over to expecting. It gets harder and harder to watch everyone go and be left behind. I am happy for you so don't think for a second I am not, just you know bouts of happiness for you and sadness for me pop up.

ttc#2 you can check out my journal for the full low down. But I Have been around for quite some time.


----------



## SarahMelissa

I totally understand, i would feel the same if the the situation were reversed. I am always here for you though, you are one of my favourite people on here too, you have my FB and MSN and email, feel free to use them anytime :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

lol I guess I do have ways to contact you. I hope to join you soon I really do. So now that you have your BFP you can pray for me every night! lol.


----------



## SarahMelissa

I most definately will, i want your :bfp: just as much as you do :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

Kelly :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

sorry witch got you kstancooke :hugs:
ttc#2 hope you get your positive OPK soon!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Mrs. N your chart is looking realy good. Got my FX fot you, hope your temps keep climbing! I"m sorry and Kstan! :hugs: Kelly FX!!!
ttc#2 hope you get your pos opk really soon so you can join the 2ww.


----------



## Seity

I'm still rooting for you Kelly9! :dust: :dust::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lochbride

Wow, missed a lot in the last 2 days of not checking!! - big congrats and keep on going, don't give up's to Sarah M and Kelly. I'm still trying to get my head around it all and would like to add my chart if anyone can shed any light? 
Cheers :)


----------



## leelee

Seity said:


> I'm still rooting for you Kelly9! :dust: :dust::hugs::hugs:

Me too :)

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## gypsy

sorry witch got you kstan,fingers crossed for next month.:thumbup:

i know how your feeling kelly,you do get bad days sometimes,dont give up hope though well get our chance one day.:hugs:

:dust::dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Thankd leelee and seity and everyone else. My job it seems is to be bummed but hey at least I do it well. :) 

SOrry witch showed for some of you. I know how much it sucks. I am 5dpo today and my temps are low for my LP period. I def O'd. Maybe it's the colder weather? I have made up for it though with duvets so am just as warm in the morning. I wonder if it's the clomid. Sarah did you have lower temps during your first LP on the letrizole?


----------



## kstancook

I have a question for you all and it is probably TMI, last night I wiped a got bright red blood, put in a regular tampon and all night it fill only 1/4 of it, all day today in regular maybe 1/3. Would you consider this spotting or light for FF? I guess it makes a difference and should I worry...


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly - I do think i had a few lower temps in my LP last month on the Letrozole and this month on it too even with bfp i havent had them go as high as i have seen in previous months. It could be your weather though i spose if it has turend cold???

Kstancook - this that big temp drop you had today then your bleeding could very well be the start of AF, has it gotten heavier??

Lochbride - I have add your chart to the front page, looking good :)

Mrs_N - Good luck :dust:


----------



## kstancook

well :witch: is getting settled at home for a while now, is bad that I want her to pack her bags already!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

kstancook sorry she is being a pain for you, hopefully this will be the last time you have to deal with that damn bitch for 9 months :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

It is colder here but I have had my duvets on the bed so haven't felt colder. But that makes me feel better knowing yours were lower to. So how are you feeling?

Kstancook I hope she leaves you soon!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yeah it probably is the meds then i would say. 

Im still feeling completely normal, i kinda wish i would start feeling sick or something, that way it may feel a little more real :rofl: when i was taking my temp this morning at 13dpo and today was the day it would normally make its big crash back down to the coverline, and i was scared to look at the thermometer, i shut my eyes and then just very very slowly opened one and half sqinted at it to make sure it was still high :rofl:, it will probably be a little bit more real when af doesnt show tomorrow/friday.


----------



## dan-o

Sign me up!!! :yipee:

Here's my chart link : https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/22d618


----------



## SarahMelissa

dan-o said:


> Sign me up!!! :yipee:
> 
> Here's my chart link : https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/22d618

Welcome :hi: i have added your chart to the front page.

I just read your story up the top of your chart and OMG!!!!!! That is awful im so sorry you had to go through that :hugs:


----------



## leelee

Welcome back Dan-o!

How are you?


----------



## ttc#2usmcbaby

idk if i should be worried or not....my temps are heading back to the 96 range...this morning was 96.8


----------



## kstancook

Welcom Dan-O! Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Kelly9

Have you O'd yet ttc#2?

Ok ladies check out my chart, my temp was way low today... Sarah did the clomid make your temps all lower and by that much???


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Kelly it could be implantation, your body gets a surge of estrogen which could explain your dip! I wouldn't get discouraged!!FX for you!:flow:


----------



## Kelly9

I doubt it is we have next to no chance of conceiving naturally.


----------



## ttc#2usmcbaby

*Kelly9*- doesn't look like it so far. still a -OPK


----------



## Guppy051708

Kelly9 I [believe] I had implantation at 6 DPO. You never know! There is a God and he could have worked this for ya :happydance:


----------



## SarahMelissa

ttc#2 you could be getting ready to ovulate, mine would make a bit of a drop a couple of days before I O, so i would get :sex:

Kelly i checked out your chart and your temps do seem lower than they have been before, but seeing as the only thing that is different this cycle is your drugs then i would think it has to be that, i probably wouldnt worry too much about it. Mine werent all that lower, just a couple of low ones before i got a big spike again. Annoying though when you dont know isnt it :hugs:


----------



## kstancook

Kelly9-think postive, I know waiting is miserable but give it a few days!!! :hug:


----------



## ttc#2usmcbaby

ya'll i plan to be leaving this web-site...so if you wanna get in touch with me before they actually close my acct please PM me


----------



## kstancook

ttc#2usmcbaby said:


> ya'll i play to be leaving this web-site...so if you wanna get in touch with me before they actually close my acct please PM me

WHY?


----------



## dan-o

SarahMelissa said:


> Welcome :hi: i have added your chart to the front page.
> 
> I just read your story up the top of your chart and OMG!!!!!! That is awful im so sorry you had to go through that :hugs:

Aww, thanks hun! Yeah it's been a rough year, lol. 
Oh well, as long as I get my baby in the end it will all be worthwhile :D
Save a space for me in the first tri hun, I'm working hard on joining you in a couple of weeks!



leelee said:


> Welcome back Dan-o!
> 
> How are you?

Hiya leelee hun! 
I'm doing absolutely fab actually!
I'm just about to ov & have a great feeling for my first month back TTC! :yipee:

Great to see you are fab as well leelee, loving the avatar pic, what a cutie! xx




kstancook said:


> Welcom Dan-O! Sorry to hear about your loss

Hiya kstan, thanks for the welcome, good luck for this month sweetie:hugs: xxx


----------



## dan-o

ttc#2usmcbaby said:


> ya'll i plan to be leaving this web-site...so if you wanna get in touch with me before they actually close my acct please PM me

Aww don't leave! Whats up hun? xx


----------



## Kelly9

Guppy you for sure did have an implantation dip, my chart looks nothing like that.


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, but not everyone's temps will be the same during an implantation dip- your dip could be a gradual one. Besides, there is no proof that every pregnant woman get an implantation dip with their temps. Some do, some do not. There is still hope! If your temps go up in the next few days that could be a great sign! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

I want to have PMA guppy but I can't. We were told very unlikely to conceive naturally and are currently on the wait list for ICSI. If you want the details check out my journal. But I do appreciate your optimism! I just can't find it in me to share it.


----------



## dan-o

Hi :wave: kelly & guppy! xx


----------



## Mrs_N

welcome back dan-o :wave:

well my temp dropped yesterday so I thought af was on her way, but it's back up to over 98 today. Mind you, looking at the last time, it did this then too. tested today - bfn, not unexpected!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Mrs_N i had a look at your chart, maybe you implanted late and possibly implanted on 11dpo???? I was right about the ovulation wasnt i???? I will keep my fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## Mrs_N

you were totally right about the ovulation! :happydance:
thanks for the PMA, i don't think it's implantation but I guess you never know until :witch: turns up. if not, next month is definately going to be our month, I have a good feeling about it!


----------



## leelee

Glad you are feeling well Dan-O and happy to hear about all your TTC action. It certainly seems to have put a smile back on your face!


----------



## dan-o

Oh yes, it deffo has! Especially as I'm coming up to ov!! :yipee: xx


----------



## dan-o

Still time for your BFP yet Mrs N!! fx


----------



## Mrs_N

well my 10dpo progesterone was 20.5 so I have definately definately ovulated :wohoo:good result, well done body!


----------



## kstancook

Kelly9- your chart is looking great, Here is all my :dust: for you this month!!!!

MrsN- temps look really high and good, wait a few more days then I think you should :test:

dan-o: keep :sex: for a few more days!!!


----------



## lochbride

Hi everyone, 
Jeepers, I'm not digging this 2WW. My temp went up again after a wee dip but I feel very, very, very much like AF is on the way so thinking I'm out this month and dreading the moment I temp in the morning. Good luck everybody, baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Kelly. I would like to share with you a story.
A couple that my DH and I are friends with tried for about 2 years to have a baby (naturally). The doctors also told them that it would be next to impossible for them to ever have a baby on their own. And to be exact, the doc said they had about a 4% chance of doing so. After some prayer and much consideration they decided that they would try treatments in order to have greater chances of conceiving. A couple more years went by and they were unsuccessful. After praying more they took a break from trying, then started back up again. The Lord granted them a baby, even though the doctors told them they only had a 4% chance, and that baby was conceived naturally.!

Now, im not insinuating that it will take you (or anyone else on here that long to conceive, it may or it may not). But i wanted to share this testimony with you to show you that God is so much more powerfull than science, and what any doctor tells you. YOU CAN HAVE A BABY KELLY! AND YOU WILLL!!! :happydance: It doesn't matter if it happens naturally or with help. God makes and keeps His promises. I know that if you ask, you will recieve. I don't know what that time period looks like, but it is possible either way. And whatever God wants, thats what it will be. We love you kelly! :hugs:


PS. Kelly are you sure that couldn't be an implantation dip??? It really went up today!! ::wohoo:


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi Dan-o!:wave:


----------



## Cleo

Hi Girls! :hi: I'd love to join you over here, although I'm terribly lousy at keeping up with things. I go in spurts where I'm on all the time, and then I get all down and depressed and never want to see anything "baby" related again! Oh the joys of TTC! 

At any rate, I've been with Kelly and Sarah and Mrs. N and a few others on a few buddy areas (I think our PIAC one is defunct now too!) so I'd like to stick things out with them! 

And...I have to say a GIANT congrats to Sarah!!!!!!! :happydance: That's such awesome news! You can start things out and give the rest of us hope! And I do actually have some hope right now, as my chart looks pretty great if I do say so myself, and the "girls" have been quite sore and look a little bigger. I should test...but I can't bring myself to. Maybe on Sunday...


----------



## Guppy051708

Cleo! Your chart look great! :yipee:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Mrs_N - that is great news on your progesterone results :happydance:

Dan-o - :wohoo: for O i hope your enjoying all the :sex:

Lochbride - its not over yet, so try to stay positive.

Guppy - That is a really good story, i do believe in miracles too btw.

Cleo - Welcome your chart has been added to the front page and thank you very much :hugs:

Kelly - Glad to see a bit higher of a temp for you today, i think i would roughly start to get more of an increase around 7-8dpo on the letrozole cycles


----------



## Kelly9

Awww Guppy you're amazing. And I believe your story I just don't want to wait that long! :rofl: I thought about implantation dip since it did go up but I just don't want to get my hopes up till I am at least a day late. It's easier to deal with. And I know it's possible ot conceive with a 3 to 4 % chance so I guess I Have a speck of hope that it might happen before treatment but thats all I can allow myself. If we do make it to treatment I know for a fact it will work. I have all sorts of PMA there but I just can't let it shine through till I am actually starting treatment.

Thanks Kstancook, you guys all have so much PMA... you must be new to ttc? Or haven't been at it long?

Hi right back at you Dan-o nice to see you back, do you mind me asking why you took a break from ttc?

Mrs N yay for Ov!!!! Maybe now they will give you some damn clomid to help.

Cleo I hope you test soon your chart does look amazing.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ok my heart is beating a million miles an hour, just got my blood test results back and i asked what the levels were (i am assuming this is levels of HCG they told me) and they said it was 654 (she told me this was excellent) anyway i have been googling and that is so high for 15dpo and suggesting a multiple pregnancy!!!! OMG 

they want me back next Thursday for another test to see that it is progressing ok and then said they would book my first scan for about 3 weeks time.


----------



## lochbride

That's exciting Sarah M (twinnies?!?!!?) and thanks for the support, sadly I was right and my temp was way down today. I know it's not over until the witch appears but it's so hard. Stupidly did a poas this morning and obviously it was BFN. That's 8 months of BFN's and I'm totally sick of it. Argh! Sorry for the moan ladies :( Just feeling like crap this morning :(


----------



## Mrs_N

Hi Cleo! :wave: ooh your chart does look very good!
Kelly glad your temp is heading upwards again :happydance:
Oooh good luck Sarah, how exciting! :wohoo: I thought your line was mega clear!
lochbride :hugs: :hugs:

AF has shown up here so back to CD1 for me! I'm fine, not unexpected - that is why I love charting! I am so excited about cycle 8 - I have suc good feelings about this one, it's going to be our month! :happydance: Kelly we've decided to try soy first before the Clomid, but the offer of Clomid is there in a couple of months if we want it.


----------



## leelee

Loving your chart Kelly :)

Sorry AF came Mrs N, but once again lovely to see you being so positive

:hugs:


----------



## kstancook

Sarah- YEAH!!!! my friend had high levels in the 700 on day 13, well just went for 12 week scan last week, she is having triplets!!! that would be very fun

Mrs N- sorry the witch got you too this month! On to the next cycle, what soy stuff are you taking and how?

lochbride- I know it frustrating, the wait and see part. Hopefully still that you will get your :bfp:

kelly9- yes new to TTC: being in and out of dr offices in the last 6 months and found out I have endo level 2. we are going to try six months the natural way and then go back to the drs. BTW temps are looking awesome!

Cleo- girl I would be testing but I have no self control!


----------



## Cleo

Yikes! My temps are still up! 

Kstancook and Kelly -- I DO want to test, but OH is away this weekend and I promised I wouldn't test w/o him, so I will wait until Sunday morning. That's when I expect AF anyhow so it makes sense. Thanks for all the positive comments though girls!

Sarah! OMG TWINS! (Maybe!) That's incredibly exciting. I didn't know they could make predictions like that with hcg levels! Crazy! The things you learn on BnB!

Lochbride - no getting down yet, you're only 9dpo....I'm so one to talk!! I can get myself in a real state at that point if I don't notice any symptoms like what I had when I was pregnant! But keep the PMA -- my fingers and toes are crossed for you!

Sorry the witch got you Mrs. N...sucks balls! Good PMA for cycle 8 though! Lots of :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Sarah if you do end up with twins, hopefully not triplets! Yikes! I totally called it! I thought yours line was dark for 11dpo!

Kstancook: sucks about the endo but at least you got a great doc who will put you through the system sooner rather then later.

Mrs N sorry about the witch but it's great that you have so much PMA.

cleo I totally would have tested by now. BTW I love you ducky profile picture! I love ducks and that one is just way to cute.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Mrs_N - so sorry she got you :hugs: good luck for cycle 8.....you know what happened to me on cycle 8!!

kstancook - OMG dont go putting the word triplets in my mind :rofl: so anxious for my scan now, i think i would pass out if there were anymore than 2 heartbeats!!

Cleo - good luck with the testing :dust:

Kelly - If it is more than one then yes i agree you totally called it :)


----------



## Cleo

Haha! The heartbeats reminds me of my friends who had twins. When they went for their first ultrasound the technician found a heartbeat but said he was going to look for more "just in case". My friends agreed as she had been on clomid and knew there was a good possibility she had released more than one egg. Sure enough the technician found another heartbeat after which the husband said "Okay...you can stop looking now! If there's 3 heartbeats, I'd rather be surprised later...I can't handle that right now!!"


----------



## Kelly9

Cleo thats hilarious!!!! My DH would freak out if we had twins.


----------



## kstancook

Cleo said:


> Haha! The heartbeats reminds me of my friends who had twins. When they went for their first ultrasound the technician found a heartbeat but said he was going to look for more "just in case". My friends agreed as she had been on clomid and knew there was a good possibility she had released more than one egg. Sure enough the technician found another heartbeat after which the husband said "Okay...you can stop looking now! If there's 3 heartbeats, I'd rather be surprised later...I can't handle that right now!!"

haha, god my DH would say the same! You know I hate when people say everything happens for a reason or God cant give you anything you cant handle!! Blow me why do the shitty things happen to people who have had enough shitty things in the past. I dont want to be strong anymore!!!


----------



## Cleo

I hate that too! I have a friend who says the line, It'll happen when it's supposed to happen...and I think that's complete bullshit! If it happened when it was "supposed" to, it would have happened LAST September for me, and years ago for a lot of other girls on here. That's when we made the decision to have kids, it's not my fault my body didn't get the memo!


----------



## kstancook

ok we have been really quiet all day, how is everyone doing?


----------



## Cleo

Well ladies...I caved! Hopefully seeing the :bfp: will be enough that OH won't mind that I tested without him! Damn those double packs of FRER -- I couldn't help it!!!

What do you think?...it's quite dark for 14 DPO hey?
 



Attached Files:







Positive Test.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## SarahMelissa

OMG Cleo :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: congratulations :happydance: :happydance: so excited for you :hugs:

btw mine was almost that dark on 12dpo too


----------



## Cleo

Oh shit! Don't you start saying TWINS to me Sarah!!!! Nightmare! LOL!!


----------



## kstancook

Cleo congrats!!!! yeah, that is a BFP!!! wont it be cool for both of you to have twins, this could be the group of mulitiples!!! So happy for you :headspin: :hugs2: :wohoo:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Cleo said:


> Oh shit! Don't you start saying TWINS to me Sarah!!!! Nightmare! LOL!!

......................or triplets :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Hey we are only a few days apart im 17dpo today!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Cleo congrats!!! Wow lovely dark line too :)

I'm in agony today with af, horrible cramps all day numbed slightly by the bottle of wine I've drunk tonight!


----------



## kstancook

Mrs N: I drank went AF came this week too then she only stayed for 2 days. 

Question for all: When do you think I should start testing OPK, I miss peeing on something!!! ;)


----------



## Cleo

Katie - I usually started opks at around cd8 ish -- somewhat early, but I was a bit paranoid! I also used 2 a day!:) I based it on the previous month's ovulation day -- mine kept getting earlier and earlier as the year of TTC went on and my cycles become more regular. OH and I would BD every other day, starting around day 8 or 9 as well, then everyday when I got my line.

Thanks Mrs. N! Sorry the witch is being a pain and painful -- thank god for wine!

Sarah - Fx'd that we got good stickies and we can hang out in first tri together!! I don't think I'll be able to go over there for a while though -- I don't feel very confident, but am trying to just relax and enjoy!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all,

Cleo I totally knew you were getting a bfp when I saw you had spotting half way through. So really it's no surprise to me! But Yay congrats!!!!

I have been in class (yes on a god damned saturday) and work the rest of the day and am now home to study for the next 5 hours. Sigh. Will have a day or two of relaxation after monday. 

Had a really weird spell last night, not quite sure if it was a dream or not... thought I woke up and when I closed my eyes I was so super nauseous and the room was spinning like i Had had way to much to drink. Then fell back asleep maybe? I say maybe cause like I said not sure if it was a dream or not but it sure felt gross. Also have lower back pain today so witch is on her way. Sigh.

Mrs N hope she leaves you soon.

Kstancook I agree!!! I don't want to be strong I have done it enough these past 15 cycles.


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi SarahMelissa. I wasn't sure if the September testing dates thread was still active (I couldn't find it). Anyways, I miscarried last night and I was wondering if you could change my :bfp: to an :angel:. Thanks for everything. You girls rock.


----------



## kstancook

Guppy- I am so sorry :hugs: my heart aches for your loss.


----------



## Kelly9

Awww guppy I am so sorry. I am sending lots of virtual hugs your way.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Guppy051708 said:


> Hi SarahMelissa. I wasn't sure if the September testing dates thread was still active (I couldn't find it). Anyways, I miscarried last night and I was wondering if you could change my :bfp: to an :angel:. Thanks for everything. You girls rock.

Guppy i am soooo sorry :( :hugs: i will dig up the thread and change it for you. I hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

gupppy I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## kstancook

So cycle day #6, my CM is already here and waterly, is that too early?


----------



## SarahMelissa

kstancook said:


> So cycle day #6, my CM is already here and waterly, is that too early?

It does seem a little early considering your last cycle was 35 days, however watery cm is considered fertile so i would be :sex: every second day if i were you, and maybe start using OPKs tomorrow.


----------



## Kelly9

I agree with sarah. 

Sarah, any m/s or symptoms yet? Do you have your scan date yet?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Im still feeling pretty normal Kelly, the only couple of things i have noticed are that i have about 5 pimples on the top of my back and for the last 2 nights i have had to get up to pee twice, first around midnight then about 3-4am.

I want to start feeling more though just for reassurance, i will probably regrat saying that if i get really sick now :rofl:


----------



## SarahMelissa

oops forgot to put about the first scan date, my fs told me on friday to come back for teh second blood test this thursday then said they would look at booking my first scan for about 3 weeks time, but im not sure now if she meant 3 weeks from the second blood test or 3 weeks from friday when she said it???? so either 3-4 weeks until first scan, i will find out for sure on thursday though.


----------



## Kelly9

Nice, thats the next hurtle right, making it to exam date.


----------



## SarahMelissa

yep, just taking it one day very carefully at a time at the moment, so badly anticipating first scan though to know whether or not there is more than one in there!


----------



## Alix

SarahMelissa said:


> yep, just taking it one day very carefully at a time at the moment, so badly anticipating first scan though to know whether or not there is more than one in there!

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Quintuplets!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Alix said:


> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> yep, just taking it one day very carefully at a time at the moment, so badly anticipating first scan though to know whether or not there is more than one in there!
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> Quintuplets!!Click to expand...

Alix - Just because i know you in real life doesnt mean you can go spreading the Quintuplets word around.....understood :dohh::dohh::dohh: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

So are you wanting your chart added to the front page so these lovely girls can stalk you?


----------



## Alix

SarahMelissa said:


> Alix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> yep, just taking it one day very carefully at a time at the moment, so badly anticipating first scan though to know whether or not there is more than one in there!
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> Quintuplets!!Click to expand...
> 
> Alix - Just because i know you in real life doesnt mean you can go spreading the Quintuplets word around.....understood :dohh::dohh::dohh: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> So are you wanting your chart added to the front page so these lovely girls can stalk you?Click to expand...

LOL.. At least if you're CONVINCED you're having Quins then when the FS says TRIPLETS, you wont be as shocked! LMFAO!

Yeah add me... I'm trying to decide whether to be added to the Oct testing thread or November..


----------



## SarahMelissa

Next time you are in Brisbane i am going to kick your ass woman :rofl: :rofl:

Ok your chart is now added, i would join the october one if i were you, just be asked to be put down for the 31st and anyway you are such a POAS whore as if you wont have tested before then anways LMFAO!


----------



## Alix

SarahMelissa said:


> Next time you are in Brisbane i am going to kick your ass woman :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Ok your chart is now added, i would join the october one if i were you, just be asked to be put down for the 31st and anyway you are such a POAS whore as if you wont have tested before then anways LMFAO!

Fanks! You are so right - I will join October's cause I'm sure by 14DPO I would've pissed on about 6 sticks anyway! :test:

Oh and you wont be able to kick my ass next time I'm in Bris cause you'll be too tired and preggers with OCTUPLETS!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SarahMelissa

:saywhat::saywhat: Talk to the hand :rofl:


----------



## leelee

Guppy so sorry to hear your news

:hugs:


----------



## leelee

Cleo - delighted to hear your news :cloud9:


----------



## Kelly9

I still say twins or triplets, likely twins though. 

I am pissy right now, midterm today didn't go as well as I expected... going to sulk and sleep.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Sorry it didnt go as well as expected kelly :hugs:


----------



## Cleo

Sorry about the midterm, Kelly. Hopefully it won't affect your mark too much.

So incredibly sad to hear your news Guppy. Hope you're doing okay -- thinking about you lots.:hugs:

Alix and Sarah -- you 2 are hilarious!! But you may need to be seperated!!:laugh2:


----------



## ThatGirl

hii ladies


----------



## leelee

ThatGirl said:


> hii ladies

Hi ThatGirl,

How are you?


----------



## Kelly9

Hey that girl whats up? 

How is everyone else? I am still sulking. Been very tired lately. Gonna go take a nap then finish my bathroom then study and cook dinner, might go out for coffee with a friend.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi thatgirl :hi:

Hope you enjoy your coffee Kelly :hugs:

I finally decided to give up the BBT today, let's see how long that lasts :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls :wave:
sarah i think it very sensible to give up bbt! you'll only stress yourself out with it :hugs: looking forward to finding out how many you have in there!!
cd4 and :witch: is on her way out I think. been taking my soy, very interested to see what happens!


----------



## gypsy

hi everyone,im going to give opk's a try this month,when should i start with them,anyone know?


----------



## SarahMelissa

gypsy said:


> hi everyone,im going to give opk's a try this month,when should i start with them,anyone know?

I used to start around CD10 that way you can see the fade in pattern occurring and will start to learn when you can expect to go positive. Good luck :dust:


----------



## kstancook

i started using them day 7 and then every other day till it starts to get darker! I just hope I ovulate by next Thursday! Flying friday and that could delay it!!


----------



## Kelly9

I can't wait to stop charting, thinking I am going to stop after this cycle. There is no point. Might still do opks though till I run out then stop everything.


----------



## kstancook

dont give up yet!!! your time will come. PMA. I know its been a rough long path but it does have a destination and you will get there! :hugs:


----------



## Alix

Kelly9 said:


> I can't wait to stop charting, thinking I am going to stop after this cycle. There is no point. Might still do opks though till I run out then stop everything.

I agree - you can't give up and stop charting! What if the Drs then make you do more charting before they'll do anything more! :( That would suck. Only stop charting when you get your BFP!! :)


----------



## Cleo

Hi Mrs. N -- I'm interested to know your soy theory...OH and I both went off soy in about April. We had read that it wasn't good for fertility.:shrug: What have you heard?

Gypsy -- it depends when you usually ovulate...I usually started around CD8 - CD10...

Kelly -- sooo get where you're coming from. We stopped charting for a month, but then I got frustrated NOT knowing if I ovulated or what my luteal phase was! :wacko: You have to decide what's best for you and go with what causes you the least amount of stress.

Hope all the other ladies are doing well!


----------



## kstancook

Cleo- Congrats!!!! You look great!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi ladies.
Would it be okay if I was added to the chart stalkers group? If it's not, i would understand.
Given the recent loss of our baby, I feel as though I have no control over anything. ... not that I am a control freak, but i feel helpless. We are still grieving, but part of me feels anxious to try again. We love our :angel: very much, and will never forget our sweet :baby: but I feel like if I started charting again, it would help with the healing process. My DH agreed. Due to insurance issues, we wont be able to try again until the summer :cry:, but i still wanted to temp just to make sure we get the hang of things (since we only did it for about a month in august). Do you ladies mined if i join, even though I wont start :test:ing until Juneish? :shrug:

P.s. I wont be able to start charting for about another month. I have to wait until I get the :witch: and the doc said it probably wouldn't happen for another 4-6 weeks. :growlmad:


----------



## kstancook

Yes, we want you here!!! Always welcome as far as I am concerned!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Guppy051708 said:


> Hi ladies.
> Would it be okay if I was added to the chart stalkers group? If it's not, i would understand.
> Given the recent loss of our baby, I feel as though I have no control over anything. ... not that I am a control freak, but i feel helpless. We are still grieving, but part of me feels anxious to try again. We love our :angel: very much, and will never forget our sweet :baby: but I feel like if I started charting again, it would help with the healing process. My DH agreed. Due to insurance issues, we wont be able to try again until the summer :cry:, but i still wanted to temp just to make sure we get the hang of things (since we only did it for about a month in august). Do you ladies mined if i join, even though I wont start :test:ing until Juneish? :shrug:
> 
> P.s. I wont be able to start charting for about another month. I have to wait until I get the :witch: and the doc said it probably wouldn't happen for another 4-6 weeks. :growlmad:


Of course you are welcome here, I have added your chart to the front page, sending you lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girls. 
I am so blessed to have a community like this :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

It won't matter if I chart or not as we're doing ICSI and it is not neccessary. Anyway ladies I am taking a bit of a break from BnB so will be back... whenever...


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly9 said:


> It won't matter if I chart or not as we're doing ICSI and it is not neccessary. Anyway ladies I am taking a bit of a break from BnB so will be back... whenever...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

should i wait until my next period to stat temping?? 
I probably should, huh? URG! im just anxious!!! The doc said it would be 4-6 weeks before I got a period again...but i just NEED to do something!!! 

and, I [maybe] have some good news! :happydance: we may be able to get insurance earlier than we thought :shrug: so hopefully we can start trying in december!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Guppy if it were me i would be temping just so i knew what was going on, it cant hurt can it?


----------



## kstancook

same here I would be temping too!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girls. 
I am currently in Cleveland, ohio at a pretty nice hotel. the DH has an interview today and tomorrow with Progressive. It's a nice mini-vaca, and thanks to Progressive, we dont haveta pay $ :thumbup: i REALLY REALLY REALLY hope we can try pretty soon.

Does anyone know what progesterone and those other hormones are like after an MC? The doc said it would be safe to try after I get the :witch: but im scared that my hormone levels would be messed up...sometimes i wonder if thats what happened with my baby :angel: because I had just came of BCP. Any ideas?


----------



## kstancook

I dont know...sorry!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks girls.
> I am currently in Cleveland, ohio at a pretty nice hotel. the DH has an interview today and tomorrow with Progressive. It's a nice mini-vaca, and thanks to Progressive, we dont haveta pay $ :thumbup: i REALLY REALLY REALLY hope we can try pretty soon.
> 
> Does anyone know what progesterone and those other hormones are like after an MC? The doc said it would be safe to try after I get the :witch: but im scared that my hormone levels would be messed up...sometimes i wonder if thats what happened with my baby :angel: because I had just came of BCP. Any ideas?

Guppy did you actually have a normal :witch: after BCP or did you get pregnant straight away??? I have heard that a lot of women that get pregnant before getting a normal AF after BCP will often have a MC because your body hasnt had a chance to get back to normal yet. It is recommeneded that you try and have 3 normal cycles (but at least 1) off BCP before becoming pregnant.


----------



## Guppy051708

i did get pregnant my first cycle off BCP. I thought that too, but when I talked to my OB/GYN she said that it was perfectly okay to get pregnant that first cycle, and that the only reason some dont advise it is because it makes it tougher to figure out due dates. (but we were temping and everything so that wasnt a problem). She asured me that it wouldnt have an effect. She also said that any "fake" hormones are out of the system within a couple of days. Really, the only problem would be if i Ov or not, but i did. I read on my BCP box that there are no known causes of a MC due to the pill. Heck, i even know ppl who got preggo while they were on the pill and didnt know it- they didnt MC....though now that all of this has happened...i dont know if i believe the doc...sometimes I think that BCP wont ever get blamed. Bc in the States, they make you go through 2-3 MC before they will test your blood or anything else. They just blame it on a "chromosomal mismatch"...but the thing is my doc never even looked into it. Its bull crap. Im starting to think it was bc of BCP. And yet other women will never know the truth because they blame it on crappy DNA before even knowing what really happened....sorry for the rant. but its frustrating.

anyways, we are going to wait a couple of cycles either way. I just dont want to risk it again. I would LOVE to get preggo ASAP, but I dont want another :angel:. I want my :baby:. So i am trying with everthing in me to wait until the very end of dec. (if everything goes through w/ insurance).


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yeah its hard to know what to believe some times hey. Well i hope you can try again soon and get that sticky bfp :hugs:


----------



## leelee

Welcome Guppy :)

Kelly9 - enjoy your break away from B&B. I can't wait to see you back here all renewed and refreshed xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Does anyone know if UTIs (urinary tract infections) can cause a miscarriage? I have been told by some that they don't, but i have also read online many cases of woman going through a miscarriage and getting a + UTI test the same day. Coincidental or maybe that could be a cause (even though UTIs are common in pregnancy)?

The ER doctor called me (finally, a week after they tested me for a UTI during my miscarriage last Saturday). They said I had to go on Macrobid for a UTI. i was very surprised by this! in the past 9 months I have had 3 diagnosed UTIs by doctors and had been prescribed meds. Though I am almost 100% sure that I have had a UTI nearly EVERY month for the past 10 months. (I had them frequently as a child, and I know very well what to look for and what they feel like). The last doc (before this ER doc) put me on Macrobid and its supposed to be the best stuff. But i read that Macrobid can actually CAUSE more UTIs if taken more than 1-2 to treat a UTI. Anyways, i didnt have any of the usual symptoms. I am just having trouble accepting the fact that this could have caused this. The thing that gets me is that i even told the nurse who did my history that I have a large history of UTIs and yet they never once tested me before the miscarriage...ugh!

Sorry for the rant, what do you think? Could it be a cause or not? :shrug: I do NOT want this to happen again.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Sorry Guppy i have absolutely no idea on the topic, hope someone else knows something for you though.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks anyways, SarahMelissa! You've been a BIG help! :friends:

The DH and I have both started taking herbal supplements (AZO Cranberry). I have also invested in some home UTI tests. Hopefully the combo can get this rid! And next time I will know for sure that I have a UTI and get it taken care of ASAP. Call me crazy, but i think im gonna take them weekly (at least) when I do get preggo again!


----------



## Guppy051708

.


----------



## kstancook

smart idea! Sorry dont know much about the subject!


----------



## Cleo

Hey Guppy -- like the others, I don't know a lot about UTIs and miscarriage and the information I found is pretty up in the air. There seems to be a lot of women in the same shoes as you, questioning if their UTI caused their mc, but the answers are quite vague. I think you are doing the proactive thing by taking the cranberry and doing the home UTI tests, just to be safe. 

I think, after miscarrying, we look for answers so that we can prevent it happening again, but know that for the majority of us, there are NO answers. There was nothing we could have done to prevent it, and I am a believer that my body was trying to do the healthiest thing for me and my baby, shitty as that may have been. I don't have any answers, and I really don't want to sound patronizing -- I truly hope I'm not coming off that way! The hardest thing to do is just have faith that the next time everything will work out -- something I can say, but am having a ridiculously hard time practicing right now!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks for everything girls.
Well, Ive built up the courage to start temping again. The DH thinks it would be good and I agree. I wasn't sure what day to put down as the start of my cycle, but I dont want to wait another 4-6 weeks when I actually do get the :witch:. So I just started it the "day of hell" if you catch my drift. Temping will start tomorrow morning.


----------



## crossroads

Can I play? I'm obsessed with my chart


----------



## kstancook

hey- what do you all think about my Chart! Should I be postitive or not?


----------



## Guppy051708

Haha! Sure crossroads! :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

hmm, looks like you're going to Ov pretty soon Kstancook! :thumbup:


----------



## crossroads

kstancook said:


> hey- what do you all think about my Chart! Should I be postitive or not?

When do you normally Ov? That dip looks set for a rise :thumbup: I hope you're BDing! x


----------



## Guppy051708

Crossroads! Your chart looks great!!!!! :happydance: Im wondering if thats an implantation dip that you had at 5 DPO?!? :shrug: You can take a look at my last cycle chart when I was preggo. I had a large dip at 6 DPO. Lookin Good!!! :dance:


----------



## crossroads

Guppy051708 said:


> Crossroads! Your chart looks great!!!!! :happydance: Im wondering if thats an implantation dip that you had at 5 DPO?!? :shrug: You can take a look at my last cycle chart when I was preggo. I had a large dip at 6 DPO. Lookin Good!!! :dance:

Oh wow thanks!

Copy and paste what you just said onto my journal! :flower:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/196442-mountain-mine-18.html


----------



## crossroads

I needed that PMA! :dust:


----------



## SarahMelissa

crossroads said:


> Can I play? I'm obsessed with my chart

Hi crossroads :hi: i have added your chart to the front page, looking good btw :happydance:


----------



## crossroads

SarahMelissa said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> Can I play? I'm obsessed with my chart
> 
> Hi crossroads :hi: i have added your chart to the front page, looking good btw :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks chick, and congrats! :D x


----------



## Kelly9

OK I have decided to come back now, I have another midterm under my belt and nothing to worry about till the weekend ish, I have a final mon and another one tues. 

Witch is almost gone, still heard nothing from the clinic but have till wed. 

Overall I feel better, not 100% but I honestly haven't been there since june when we found out our diagnosis. 

How is everyone?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yay your back :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi Kelly! :wave:

Im so glad you're back!! :flower:


----------



## kstancook

crossroads said:


> kstancook said:
> 
> 
> hey- what do you all think about my Chart! Should I be postitive or not?
> 
> When do you normally Ov? That dip looks set for a rise :thumbup: I hope you're BDing! xClick to expand...

this is only my second month trying but today I have had lower left side cramps and lower back pain and watery CM. Hope to see a big jump tomorrow! Thanks


----------



## Cleo

Crossroads -- FX'd that's an O dip!! 

Katie -- get bumping!

Kelly -- good luck on your ridiculous amount of exams! Glad you're feeling better -- this is such a damn roller coaster hey?


----------



## kstancook

welcome back kelly!!

Good luck crossroads!!


----------



## crossroads

Thanks guys.

My O dip was last week (I hope) x


----------



## SarahMelissa

Crossroads im so excited about your chart, that looks like an implantation dip and now a triphasic pattern appearing :happydance: i reckon you are gonna get your bfp :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

I second that! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_N

crossroads I am LOVING your chart!! :happydance:

so ff has me at 3dpo today :rofl: :rofl: it is lying I tell you!
Babymaking season has begun in our household, and I am determined that this will be the month! The cbfm still has me at low fertility, which I am thinking is a good thing - maybe it is more normal!


----------



## gypsy

got to agree with the others crossroads your chart looks fab,i wish mine was like that,mines gone all boring,lol.


----------



## gypsy

.


----------



## crossroads

Thanks guys.

I don't feel pregnant in the slightest so I think my chart is mind-fucking us lol

Mrs_N I reckon you haven't Od yet and FF will adjust the O position once your temps start getting higher x


----------



## Guppy051708

crossroads said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I don't feel pregnant in the slightest so I think my chart is mind-fucking us lol


:rofl: :rofl: LMAO


----------



## Guppy051708

Well girls, I FINALLY started a journal! Please check it out! :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

I would say PG to brossroads.

I am busy as always with school but the 12th book in the Wheel of Time series came out today so I am one happy chick... off to read for hours on end.


----------



## SarahMelissa

crossroads said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I don't feel pregnant in the slightest so I think my chart is mind-fucking us lol

Crossroads i am almost 6 weeks pregnant and i dont feel pregnant either, and definatly in no way did i feel pregnant before my bfp


----------



## Kelly9

Still no pregnancy symptoms sarah? None at all?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Not really Kelly, the outer edges of my boobs are a tiny bit tender but only if i push on them, that is about it. Im waiting for it to kick in but nothing is happening :rofl:


----------



## Alix

Excuse me, SarahMelissa.. Would you please update the front page to indicate

:bfp:


----------



## leelee

Alix said:


> Excuse me, SarahMelissa.. Would you please update the front page to indicate
> 
> :bfp:

Yay congrats Alix!

SarahM - I had no major symptoms til 6 and 1/2 weeks and then the sickness came. Hope you are a symptom free pregnant woman though!

Welcome back Kelly!


----------



## crossroads

SarahMelissa said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> I don't feel pregnant in the slightest so I think my chart is mind-fucking us lol
> 
> Crossroads i am almost 6 weeks pregnant and i dont feel pregnant either, and definatly in no way did i feel pregnant before my bfpClick to expand...

Wow! You are a lucky lady! :D

Did you use preseed? If so, why? You got natural fertile cm yeah? x


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats on you :bfp: Alix! :happydance:


----------



## kstancook

Alix- Congrats on your BFP!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

We need to get some more girls on here!!!!!!!! :serenade:


----------



## kstancook

cross rods, your chart looks amazing!!! I cant wait to say congrats!


----------



## Guppy051708

kstancook said:


> cross rods, your chart looks amazing!!! I cant wait to say congrats!

I full-heartily agree!


----------



## crossroads

kstancook said:


> cross rods, your chart looks amazing!!! I cant wait to say congrats!

Thanks chick :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

does anyone think that it looks like i may have ovulated on CD 11? 
JW, its likely that my temps will be back down again tomorrow. I read somewhere that BBTs will probably be all over the place the first cycle after an MC, HOWEVER, the doc did say that I probably would ovulate. What do you ladies think? :shrug:


----------



## Chris77

Hi everyone :hi: You can stalk my chart too!


----------



## Chris77

Guppy051708 said:


> does anyone think that it looks like i may have ovulated on CD 11?
> JW, its likely that my temps will be back down again tomorrow. I read somewhere that BBTs will probably be all over the place the first cycle after an MC, HOWEVER, the doc did say that I probably would ovulate. What do you ladies think? :shrug:

It's hard to say hun. If it stays up over the next 2 days then yeah you O'd on CD 11. But it's so hard to tell from just one temp. :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks Chris. i was thinking that too but though, "ehh, lets get an opinion" LOL


----------



## Guppy051708

Chris, your chart looks GREAT!! :dance:


----------



## Guppy051708

hey hun, when will you be :test:ing??? im so excited for you!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Thanks hun :hugs: Probably around Nov. 5th. Not getting too worked up about my temps though as DH had an SA done a couple of weeks ago and it was sub-optimal. But, plenty of people have gotten preggers when their DH's SA's wasn't that great, so we're keeping our fingers crossed!


----------



## Guppy051708

I'll keep my FX too! :thumbup:


----------



## crossroads

Guppy051708 said:


> does anyone think that it looks like i may have ovulated on CD 11?
> JW, its likely that my temps will be back down again tomorrow. I read somewhere that BBTs will probably be all over the place the first cycle after an MC, HOWEVER, the doc did say that I probably would ovulate. What do you ladies think? :shrug:

We need more info chick :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Guppy, I'm sorry about your recent loss. :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks Chris.
Crossroads, I was thinking that, but decided id give it a shot anyways...you know me! LOL being so hopeful and all....oh yeah...and anxious as hell too! LOL:dohh:

BTW, Crossroads, shouldn't your :test:ing day be coming up here pretty soon?? :shrug:


----------



## Mrs_N

crossroads your chart is looking definately triphasic! :happydance:
chris your chart looks fab too! :dust:
sarah wow lucky you not having all the yucky symptoms! bet you can't wait for your scan :happydance:
guppy it's too early to tell, but fingers crossed!


----------



## Chris77

I agree crossroads, your chart definitely looks triphasic to me! :D


----------



## crossroads

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks Chris.
> Crossroads, I was thinking that, but decided id give it a shot anyways...you know me! LOL being so hopeful and all....oh yeah...and anxious as hell too! LOL:dohh:
> 
> BTW, Crossroads, shouldn't your :test:ing day be coming up here pretty soon?? :shrug:

:hugs: My AF is not due for 8 days.

Do you have a link to your journal hun? I'd love to stalk it :flower: x


----------



## crossroads

Chris77 said:


> I agree crossroads, your chart definitely looks triphasic to me! :D

So does yours! :thumbup: :D


----------



## Chris77

crossroads said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> I agree crossroads, your chart definitely looks triphasic to me! :D
> 
> So does yours! :thumbup: :DClick to expand...

OMG! Does it really?!?! :shock:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Alix - :wohoo: on your :bfp: it just you hadnt moved away from Brisbane we could go baby shopping, damn it - come back :rofl:

Chris - i have added your chart to the front page - welcome :hi:

Mrs N - Yes i still dont have any sickness, im still peeing on sticks too just to make sure coz i dont really feel any different yet :rofl:


----------



## Alix

SarahMelissa said:


> Alix - :wohoo: on your :bfp: it just you hadnt moved away from Brisbane we could go baby shopping, damn it - come back :rofl:
> 
> Chris - i have added your chart to the front page - welcome :hi:
> 
> Mrs N - Yes i still dont have any sickness, im still peeing on sticks too just to make sure coz i dont really feel any different yet :rofl:

I'm sure there will be AT LEAST one shopping trip in Brisbane on the cards in the next 9 months!!!! YAY!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Guppy051708

crossroads, My link to my journal is in my signature. Click on the pink "My TCC [again] Journal at the bottom. :friends:


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all no call from clinic so on to waiting for witch to come again so I can call in again! Sigh another 3.5 weeks to go... so long!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly9 said:


> Hey all no call from clinic so on to waiting for witch to come again so I can call in again! Sigh another 3.5 weeks to go... so long!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm ok, I wasn't expecting a call this month and likely won't get one next month so likely won't be starting meds till beginning of Jan at the earliest which means my BFP won't be till middle to end of feb at the earliest if I get one from treatment. So far away


----------



## SarahMelissa

I know it must feel like forever :( with christmas and everything coming up, hopefully the time will fly by for you and you never know you might get surprised by a call next month and then it will happen even sooner. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Kelly, I agree with SarahMelissa. With the holidays and whatnot, February will be here before you know it. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I sure hope so, it would be nice to start meds next month or in dec. Time will tell.


----------



## camocutie2006

OOoooo id love to be part of this! link to my chart is in my siggy!


----------



## SarahMelissa

camocutie2006 said:


> OOoooo id love to be part of this! link to my chart is in my siggy!

Hi and Welcome :hi:

Your chart has been added to the front page :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

:wave: Yay! glad you decided to join Camo!!! :friends:


----------



## camocutie2006

awesome blossom! and im going to try to keep up with my temps! as long as my alarm wakes me up! haha lol


----------



## Kelly9

The sucky part about temping is having to wake yourself up at the same time every morning even though you can sleep in. I can't wait to stop temping!


----------



## crossroads

*sigh* Guys it's not looking too good for me :(

Was going to test this morning but once I saw my temp I decided not to. I think we know who is on her way. x


----------



## SarahMelissa

crossroads said:


> *sigh* Guys it's not looking too good for me :(
> 
> Was going to test this morning but once I saw my temp I decided not to. I think we know who is on her way. x

Crossroads your temp is still way above the coverline, i wouldnt count yourself out just yet, did you see my temps on the month i got bfp???? Mine werent that high around the time of my bfp of expected AF. Have a look MY CHART


----------



## crossroads

SarahMelissa said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> *sigh* Guys it's not looking too good for me :(
> 
> Was going to test this morning but once I saw my temp I decided not to. I think we know who is on her way. x
> 
> Crossroads your temp is still way above the coverline, i wouldnt count yourself out just yet, did you see my temps on the month i got bfp???? Mine werent that high around the time of my bfp of expected AF. Have a look MY CHARTClick to expand...

Thanks chick.

I've been crying. I don't want to have to go through all this again for another month, or 2, or 3, or 4, or... :cry:

I can feel my temp getting colder and colder each day. I know before I've even stuck the themometer in my mouth which direction the temp is going to go :cry:

btw did your OH ever have a sperm analysis? x


----------



## SarahMelissa

crossroads said:


> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> *sigh* Guys it's not looking too good for me :(
> 
> Was going to test this morning but once I saw my temp I decided not to. I think we know who is on her way. x
> 
> Crossroads your temp is still way above the coverline, i wouldnt count yourself out just yet, did you see my temps on the month i got bfp???? Mine werent that high around the time of my bfp of expected AF. Have a look MY CHARTClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks chick.
> 
> I've been crying. I don't want to have to go through all this again for another month, or 2, or 3, or 4, or... :cry:
> 
> I can feel my temp getting colder and colder each day. I know before I've even stuck the themometer in my mouth which direction the temp is going to go :cry:
> 
> btw did your OH ever have a sperm analysis? xClick to expand...

Yes i know that feeling :( :hugs:

Yes my DH had a sperm analysis done a couple of months ago, when the FS first looked at a sample under the microscope he said he was a little concerned because there were quite a few not moving, so suggested we send the sample off for a proper analysis by scientists which we did, but it all came back within normal ranges.


----------



## gypsy

dont lose hope crossroads it s not over until the witch arrives,fingers crossed for you.

well im just still waiting to ovulate,my body seems to have decided not to bother yet, after first 3 rounds of quite regular cylces on clomid this one has decided to be a pig and keep me waiting!!!!!


----------



## ThatGirl

how does my chart look ladies x


----------



## leelee

Can you post the link ThatGirl?

I can't get onto it from the first page.

Thanks


----------



## Chris77

Don't lose hope yet Crossroads. Temp is still above coverline and it could back up tomorrow. :hugs: 

I know how frustrated you feel. :hugs:


----------



## ThatGirl

https://www2.babyandbump.com/?id=375X590&url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24d1dc


----------



## crossroads

Guys do you have to do a HPT using FMU?


----------



## camocutie2006

crossroads said:


> Guys do you have to do a HPT using FMU?

it is best to because it gives your pee time to build up hcg... but u cant hold your pee for 4 hours or as long as you can to recreate fmu:thumbup:


----------



## SarahMelissa

ThatGirl - after leelee said she couldnt get your link from the front page, i tried and it didnt work for me either, but i re-did it and it appears to be working again now, so im not sure what happened there. Chart is looking good though :hugs:


----------



## Alix

Crossroads chart isn't working on the first page either :(


----------



## Guppy051708

Does anyone know how to wash/sanitize a BBT thermometer? I have to use mine vaginally? (because my temps are far too erratic if I do so by mouth- im a mouth sleeper :shy:)
I don't want to ruin it, but i def. want to make sure im keeping it clean so i dont get an infection or something. Thanks ladies!

P.S. How often should I clean it? :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

Guppy go get yourself some alcohol wipes, like the little ones they use at the hospital before giving you a needle, they will work not ruin your thermometre and once they are dry you got nothing to worry about. I am sure walmart would have something like that.

cd7 for me, going to slowly. Cycle 16 is making me wait!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks Kelly! :flower: and those wipes wont irritate me after it dries and everything, right?


----------



## Kelly9

Yup once they dry they are like they were never there.


----------



## Guppy051708

sweet! Thanks for the tip, hun! 

How was your day?


----------



## Kelly9

Wasn't to bad, had one class earlier and besides that just studied and made notes for my 2 finals next week. Gearing up for my first practicum. How about you?


----------



## Guppy051708

Not too bad. sorta tired though. The DH and I left super early today to drive 4 hours to Washington, D.C. for an interview that he had all day. it was pretty good but he got turned down from Progressive today too...so its been a lot of ups and downs.


----------



## SarahMelissa

guppy i agree with the alcohol wipes and definately if you are temping vaginally i would be cleaning it after each time as i wouldnt want to risk any kind of infection.


----------



## camocutie2006

hmmmm never thought of tempin vaginally.. if it doestn work out this cycle i may try that.. i find myself some morning wakinwith mouth open some closed.. we shall see.


----------



## Chris77

camocutie2006 said:


> hmmmm never thought of tempin vaginally.. if it doestn work out this cycle i may try that.. i find myself some morning wakinwith mouth open some closed.. we shall see.

I used to temp orally but my temps were VERY erratic. I switched to vaginal temping and the temps have been much more stable.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats exactly how i was, Chris! Now that i am temping vaginally, my temps are closer to the "normal range" and they are not all over the place. I recommend it, but thats just me!

Oh man! this is so hard to not :sex:! FF is giving me the "green light" to :sex: and everything, but dang it...can't! don't want to mess anything up. Trying my hardest to take the docs advice of waiting at least one cycle...


----------



## leelee

Your chart looks nice and steady ThatGirl


----------



## camocutie2006

Guppy051708 said:


> Thats exactly how i was, Chris! Now that i am temping vaginally, my temps are closer to the "normal range" and they are not all over the place. I recommend it, but thats just me!
> 
> Oh man! this is so hard to not :sex:! FF is giving me the "green light" to :sex: and everything, but dang it...can't! don't want to mess anything up. Trying my hardest to take the docs advice of waiting at least one cycle...

ooo i bet thats tuff.. idk if i could do it.. :blush:

i may have to start tempin vaginally.. cuz mine are all kinds of weird.. ill get dh to pick up some of those wipes to clean them with.. :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Guppy why do you have to wait for insurance? Can't you just pay out of pocket for a monthly one till your DH gets a job with benefits? I'm in Canada so I know it's different but I still don't understand.


----------



## Guppy051708

Insurance is expensive and I qualify for healthy beginnings (through Medical Assitance) which would cover us until we moved, but if we move out of state we would no longer qualify. The only real thing im worried about is labor and delivery. Insurance will be around $200-$400 per month, plus we would have to pay anything up to $5000. I just dont know if we could front the money like that. I do know that some hospitals have repayment plans. Do you know what a monthly bill looks like for that? I wouldn't mind going that route if i knew it would be roughtly $40 per month, but I owe about $1500 in student loans every month. I know i could afford a payment but it couldnt be anything outrageous. I know i could afford a baby and everything, I just dont feel like we could afford to front that amount at one time. Maybe if we could pay over time (at a good rate)? Any ideas/opinions? Thanks dear!


----------



## Mrs_N

this is when I am so glad we have the nhs over here!

not sure what I am going to do about temping this week - I'm on nights again and my temps always go silly high when I'm on nights. Previously it has been at unimportant times of the cycle, but this week it could matter! I guess we'll just have to go by other signs. Hoping I get a peak on my cbfm this time around.


----------



## Guppy051708

Mrs._N, i bet you could take them at a different time, just make sure you get the same amount of sleep that you usually get when taking them at your normal time. That may be more accurate than taking them while you've been up. It may not be perfect but it could help :friends:


----------



## Kelly9

Guppy, why don't you call them and ask how they would collect payment? I didn't realize you had to pay so much! God the states suck (no offense) We don't pay for any health care related check ups. Just prescriptions and dental and IVF/ICSI/IUI so it's not so bad. And I have coverage for dental and prescriptions... speaking of which I need to go to the dentist. Sigh. 

My temp was way low today! and I was drinking and partying last night but I did get my flu shot and H1N1 shot on tuesday and I find those will either make your temps go up or down. Should be out of my system soon, I am not O'ing for another 10 days or so anyway.


----------



## 2016

Howdy girls!
I keep secretly stalking charts and I think it is time I out myself now as an official chart stalker! Can you add my to the list please?

...now just to get myself up to speed with the charts on the first page :dance:


----------



## 2016

Hey girls - quick question...do you think I am a nutto to try test on 8dpo (thats Wednesday)? I suppose not as nutto as when I test in the evening at 4dpo :rofl:
Can an FRER pick up that early? Would it be a waste? I just want to have enough time to go see the doctor to check its not ectopic again...if I got a BFP on at the weekend I might go mental with worry waiting for Monday!


----------



## ThatGirl

my chart rubbish :(


----------



## Guppy051708

*Hi 2016 *:wave: So glad that you could join us! :friends: Do you have a journal or anything? i must stalk your FF chart HAHA :rofl: If you look at my last full cycle on FF (the one i got preggo on) i tested wayy before I should have! But thats because i am a POAS addict! :haha: I was able to get a :bfp: at 10 DPO with a Clear-Blue Easy Digital. Though i will tell you that i tested with those HPT strips off of the internet that is suposed to work @ 20 hCG, and let me tell you - it was crap! :growlmad: Couldn't even get a faint positive from that until the day the :witch: was to arrive! 

*Kelly & SarahMelissa*, thanks for your advice on the alcohol swabs! I just got back from Wal*Mart and bought a couple packs! 

*Camocutie2006*- Wal*Mart has those alcohol swabs for a great price! Look in the First Aid/Bandages section. I was able to get two hundred (100 per box) for about $3! :thumbup:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Welcome 2016 :hi: your chart has been added to the front page :) I would wait until maybe 9/10dpo to test, but of course its up to you and how much of a POAS addict you are :rofl: good luck :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

SarahMelissa said:


> its up to you and how much of a POAS addict you are :rofl: good luck :dust:

:rofl:


----------



## 2016

Guppy051708 said:


> *Hi 2016 *:wave: So glad that you could join us! :friends: Do you have a journal or anything? i must stalk your FF chart HAHA :rofl: If you look at my last full cycle on FF (the one i got preggo on) i tested wayy before I should have! But thats because i am a POAS addict! :haha: I was able to get a :bfp: at 10 DPO with a Clear-Blue Easy Digital. Though i will tell you that i tested with those HPT strips off of the internet that is suposed to work @ 20 hCG, and let me tell you - it was crap! :growlmad: Couldn't even get a faint positive from that until the day the :witch: was to arrive!
> COLOR]



Nope no journal as yet but my sig has a link to this symptom spotting website I just started using today. I keep meaning to start one but dont think anyone would be interested in my ramblings! :blush:


----------



## Guppy051708

Mrs_N 
Check this link out. Thought it might help with your work schedule and BBT tracking. :flower:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/BBT-and-shift-work.html


----------



## Guppy051708

ohh noo!!! :sad2:
WTF happened to my temps? I really thought i was going to ovulate for sure!!! :sadangel:
Did i just not Ov yet, or do you think Daylight Savings could have messed this up :shrug: (yesterdays temp seemed to have a rather large jump)


----------



## ThatGirl

bfn for me....


----------



## SarahMelissa

Guppy i dont think you have O'd yet, but it could be coming.

ThatGirl you are still only 10dpo dont give up yet :hugs:


----------



## crossroads

I got a BFN on Friday and my temps are all to cock and I'm getting AF cramps. Sigh.


----------



## 2016

Evening ladies!
All seems quiet for me today.....had some vivid nightmares last night (about babies!) and have wierd cramps this evening. Funny thing is, if these are symptoms I am experiencing they seem quite different to last time. Last time I got a few spots and didn't have the thrush (tmi), nighmares or "I'm pregnant" feeling...Although maybe that is a good thing because it didnt go so well last time.

Guppy...looks like you ovd CD 20 last time do its still early for you. My body played similar tricks on my this cycle going up around CD14/15 and I thought ov was going to be confirmed. Turned out to be CD24!

Thatgirl...your temps are still on the up so its FAR from over! You are making me think twice about testing on Wednesday at 8dpo though because I know how disheartening it is to see a BFN.

crossroads...your temps are looking great - way up there! I only got my last BFP at 16dpo.

...I wonder what joy tomorrows temps will bring!


----------



## crossroads

2016 said:


> Evening ladies!
> All seems quiet for me today.....had some vivid nightmares last night (about babies!) and have wierd cramps this evening. Funny thing is, if these are symptoms I am experiencing they seem quite different to last time. Last time I got a few spots and didn't have the thrush (tmi), nighmares or "I'm pregnant" feeling...Although maybe that is a good thing because it didnt go so well last time.
> 
> Guppy...looks like you ovd CD 20 last time do its still early for you. My body played similar tricks on my this cycle going up around CD14/15 and I thought ov was going to be confirmed. Turned out to be CD24!
> 
> Thatgirl...your temps are still on the up so its FAR from over! You are making me think twice about testing on Wednesday at 8dpo though because I know how disheartening it is to see a BFN.
> 
> crossroads...your temps are looking great - way up there! I only got my last BFP at 16dpo.
> 
> ...I wonder what joy tomorrows temps will bring!

Hi chick :hugs: I filled in the poll-thingy on your chart.

I've been swotting up on the complexities of charting and reading the book "Take Charge of Your Fertility", and after studying your charts it looks like perhaps you may have a progesterone deficienty (due to the low temps in the luteal phase). What do you think? If I'm right, the doc can sort it out! x


----------



## Guppy051708

.


----------



## Guppy051708

Where you talking about me, Crossroads? :shrug:
If you were, i was worried about that too. I do have a Hx of hypothyroidism which can greatly contribute to low temps. The doc did a blood panel today so hopefully i will know soon if there is a problem. I know it is easily treatable with meds (which i have been on in the past). Another explanation for the low temps could be due to just coming of the Pill (first cycle) and then miscarriage (2nd cycle). Hard to say but im hopeful that it will be straigtend out soon :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

opps, NM :shy: it looks like my temps are low during the Follicular Phase and not as much during the Luteal Phase. :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

Guppy you're chart is weird with all it's +'s and -'s!

Thatgirl hang in there it could still be early.

2016 8dpo is way to early to test hold out till at least 10. YOu can do it.

cd10 for me, another 9 days and I should O. So long as the clomid didn't mess anything up.


----------



## Guppy051708

Haha. I take it you are referring to all of those UTI home tests (Urinary Tract Infection tests)??


----------



## 2016

crossroads said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies!
> All seems quiet for me today.....had some vivid nightmares last night (about babies!) and have wierd cramps this evening. Funny thing is, if these are symptoms I am experiencing they seem quite different to last time. Last time I got a few spots and didn't have the thrush (tmi), nighmares or "I'm pregnant" feeling...Although maybe that is a good thing because it didnt go so well last time.
> 
> Guppy...looks like you ovd CD 20 last time do its still early for you. My body played similar tricks on my this cycle going up around CD14/15 and I thought ov was going to be confirmed. Turned out to be CD24!
> 
> Thatgirl...your temps are still on the up so its FAR from over! You are making me think twice about testing on Wednesday at 8dpo though because I know how disheartening it is to see a BFN.
> 
> crossroads...your temps are looking great - way up there! I only got my last BFP at 16dpo.
> 
> ...I wonder what joy tomorrows temps will bring!
> 
> Hi chick :hugs: I filled in the poll-thingy on your chart.
> 
> I've been swotting up on the complexities of charting and reading the book "Take Charge of Your Fertility", and after studying your charts it looks like perhaps you may have a progesterone deficienty (due to the low temps in the luteal phase). What do you think? If I'm right, the doc can sort it out! xClick to expand...

Do you mean me? I think this is common after progesterone only pill...thought they looked higher this cycle. How high should they be? When I get my bfp on Friday I will ask to be tested for that. Thanks!


----------



## Bex1p

Hi everyone, You can add my chart if you like. 2-3 days away from af.


----------



## ThatGirl

temp dropped :'( :cry:


----------



## kstancook

I am sorry I havent checked in awhile, been out of town...still no Ovulation....


----------



## kstancook

on my way to work...will read the last few pages during lunch


----------



## Mrs_N

Thanks for the info guppy :)
annoyingly even though I follow all the advice, sleeping during the day makes my temps soar - as demonstrated by today lol!


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## 2016

ThatGirl said:


> temp dropped :'( :cry:

Your temp did the same thing last cycle on CD11 so its not AF yet. Think positive...think soaring temps...think implantation!


----------



## crossroads

ThatGirl said:


> temp dropped :'( :cry:

:hugs: When's AF due hun? x


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thatgirl - im sorry, i hope it doesnt mean af :hugs:

Crossroads - your chart looks fab, when are you testing again?


----------



## crossroads

SarahMelissa said:


> Crossroads - your chart looks fab, when are you testing again?

Not until 18DPO hun - and temps must stay above coverline.

I'm not going to make it that far though. I've already started smelling that "period" smell when I go to the toilet. It smells like 'iron'. I always start smelling it a day or two before AF.

The bitch is deffo coming. She'll arrive on Friday probably.


----------



## 2016

crossroads said:


> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> Crossroads - your chart looks fab, when are you testing again?
> 
> Not until 18DPO hun - and temps must stay above coverline.
> 
> I'm not going to make it that far though. I've already started smelling that "period" smell when I go to the toilet. It smells like 'iron'. I always start smelling it a day or two before AF.
> 
> The bitch is deffo coming. She'll arrive on Friday probably.Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean...the horrible smell of inevitability *shudder*. I will deny AF her funny smells and convince myself you are pg and are just having increased sensitivity to smells! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Yes!!!!! I have never wanted to mention "the smell" cause I felt it was way tmi but I notice the same thing, could never put a name to it though but iron sounds about right. I do hope all you are smelling is some old blood and you are preggers cause your temps are pretty fantastic. Good luck!

Good to see you back kstancook, wasn't sure where you went to.
cd11 for me temp was a bit higher but I took it an hour later, alarm clock didn't go off for some reason.

Exams done for now, I can breath and start studying for my next A&P exam on the 17th. Ugh


----------



## Guppy051708

Good luck Kelly!!!! You can do it!!! :thumbup:
When do you graduate?


----------



## Kelly9

Guppy that question is so funny! WHen do I graduate!??!!! Not till may 2011!!!! I got about 18 months left. Sigh. I wonder if I will make it with my sanity in tact.


----------



## 2016

Well I didn't listen to you girls and now have in my posession 1 very expensive BFN. I had a vivid dream last night that I got BFP which is why I finally caved.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ncy-test-first-morning-urine.html#post3475997

In real life I *think* I can see the faintest something of nothing but it is just probably because I want to see it so badly. Not going to test now until 12dpo if I can make it!


----------



## 2016

On a good note my temp did go up a bit today which is different from last cycles pattern :dance:


----------



## ThatGirl

af due between tomoro and sunday
temp went up again... can u ladies look and tell me what u think


----------



## SarahMelissa

2016 - I had a look at your pics and i think i can see something on the inverted one, but cant on the normal one.

Thatgirl - your chart is still looking promising at the moment


----------



## 2016

SarahMelissa said:


> 2016 - I had a look at your pics and i think i can see something on the inverted one, but cant on the normal one.
> 
> Thatgirl - your chart is still looking promising at the moment


Thanks SarahMelissa...I have decided I can't see anything anymore. Why oh why did I waste my beautiful FRER! :dohh: Last time my BFP was at 16dpo (although it was an IC)...which is 8 days away. If I manage to hold out 4 more days from now I will be pleased.

Thatgirl...It looks good only a few more days to go and hopefully you will know from sure. :hugs:


----------



## crossroads

2016 were you naughty and tested 4DPO? tut tut 

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

That girl your chart does look promising! 

Nothing to report from me yet, no sign of ov & I am bored bored bored of waiting!


----------



## crossroads

Mrs_N said:


> That girl your chart does look promising!
> 
> Nothing to report from me yet, no sign of ov & I am bored bored bored of waiting!

No ov on Monday? x


----------



## Cleo

Crossroads -- maybe what you smell is because of your heightened senses!!! My sister-in-law swears she knew she was pregnant because she could smell the carpet! Who knows? FX'D!!!! Your chart does look awesome!

2016 -- No disappointment yet! It's still early in the game!


----------



## crossroads

Cleo said:


> Crossroads -- maybe what you smell is because of your heightened senses!!! My sister-in-law swears she knew she was pregnant because she could smell the carpet! Who knows? FX'D!!!! Your chart does look awesome!

Thanks chick :hugs: I get this smell every month though.

Will you be charting again sometime soon? I'd love to stalk :flower:

Hope you are doing well today x


----------



## Mrs_N

crossroads said:


> Mrs_N said:
> 
> 
> That girl your chart does look promising!
> 
> Nothing to report from me yet, no sign of ov & I am bored bored bored of waiting!
> 
> No ov on Monday? xClick to expand...

No, I'm on nights at work & my temps always soar when I sleep during the day. You can't see them on previous charts because I've discarded them. No other signs yet, hoping things happen soon!


----------



## 2016

crossroads said:


> 2016 were you naughty and tested 4DPO? tut tut
> 
> :hugs:

I know I know....:blush: and it wasn't even FMU! Not that it would have mattered so early.

I vowed this morning not to test again until 12dpo but now the ICs are calling me again! :dohh:

Just wanted to ask - were you referring to my chart the other day about the low temps and progesterone deficiency?


----------



## crossroads

2016 said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 2016 were you naughty and tested 4DPO? tut tut
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I know I know....:blush: and it wasn't even FMU! Not that it would have mattered so early.
> 
> I vowed this morning not to test again until 12dpo but now the ICs are calling me again! :dohh:
> 
> Just wanted to ask - were you referring to my chart the other day about the low temps and progesterone deficiency?Click to expand...

yeah i was referring to your chart hun :hugs:


----------



## 2016

crossroads said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 2016 were you naughty and tested 4DPO? tut tut
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I know I know....:blush: and it wasn't even FMU! Not that it would have mattered so early.
> 
> I vowed this morning not to test again until 12dpo but now the ICs are calling me again! :dohh:
> 
> Just wanted to ask - were you referring to my chart the other day about the low temps and progesterone deficiency?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i was referring to your chart hun :hugs:Click to expand...


I think you do have a very good point - thanks for spotting that. Would it be ok if I asked the doc about it when I go as soon as I get my bfp (more PMA here you see) or do I need to go straightaway?


----------



## Guppy051708

Call me crazy, but i dont really think your temps are all that low. Maybe a little but nothing out of the ordinary. Mine were wayy lower than that and I was able to conceive. Maybe it could be a problem, but it doesnt seem bad. Though, for your sake of peace, I would ask the doc anyways. I am by no means a doctor but looks okay to me. :flower:

https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/bbt/bbtfaq.html
*
Q: What are average BBTs?*

A: The average range of BBTs is between 97.0-97.7 *before ovulation* and 97.7-99.0 *after ovulation.* Ideally, a womanÕs temperature will not bounce around more than .5 degrees in the follicular phase and will stay above the coverline during the luteal phase.

Here are my two lines (the purple is the one i conceived in, the turquoise is my current cycle) and the green line is yours. As you can see both of my cycles are significantly lower in temperatures than yours. In fact, your lowest are barely my highest. Not that this could mean anything but just thought i would post if you were interested. :friends:

[IMG]https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/FFo.png[/IMG]


----------



## kstancook

Ok finally had time to catch up!

crossroads- not out of it till the :witch: shows her face, PMA dear PMA!!!

2016-testing so soon, give it time to incubate dear!! But chart is looking GREAT!

Mrs N- I just know ovulated maybe at CD 23. It took me giving up to finally ovulate. Hang in there!

That Girl- looking good girl!!!

Cleo- where is your chart?


----------



## kstancook

Guppy- hope you get your AF soon so you can start again!!


----------



## kstancook

PS I will check in a few more days. I am leaving for Costa Rica on Saturday. Good luck to all you girls on the big O and BFP!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

2016 DO NOT TEST TILL 12DPO!!!! Thats an order. You will waste a lot of money if you keep doing it so early! As I am sure you have seen. You can do it, I have faith in you.

Crossroads how long is your LP normally? You're 15dpo and your temp is still high, test woman!

Unless I am mistaken cleo got her BFP but she is being cautious about it since she had a previous mc, am I right cleo? Cause I am sure I congratulated you in another thread.....


----------



## kstancook

Kelly9 said:


> 2016 DO NOT TEST TILL 12DPO!!!! Thats an order. You will waste a lot of money if you keep doing it so early! As I am sure you have seen. You can do it, I have faith in you.
> 
> Crossroads how long is your LP normally? You're 15dpo and your temp is still high, test woman!
> 
> Unless I am mistaken cleo got her BFP but she is being cautious about it since she had a previous mc, am I right cleo? Cause I am sure I congratulated you in another thread.....

Sorry I missed that Cleo...


----------



## Guppy051708

:wave: have fun in Costa Rica!!!! :plane:


----------



## Kelly9

Oh I updated journal about clinic apt today if you're interested.


----------



## 2016

Guppy...thanks that is very interesting1 I didnt know you could overlay your chart with others like that - very clever.

crossroads...i cant see your chart. If I can't poas I want to stalk darnit!

Kellyp - Just catching up on your journal and I feel like I have learned a lot about a whole new world. I wish you everything of the best...stupid fertility guy - you want 2 blastos darnit!

OddSock & PrettySakura - wahey maybe the big O is coming your way! Not to say its not ocming other people way I just havent made it through all the charts yet!

Me?....Ive got had-a-BFN-yesterday-and-now-I-feel-out-itis so irritable and depressed I just wanna go back to bed at :cry: At least I managed to not test this morning.


----------



## Guppy051708

2016 you can do it!!!! I know you're going to get that :bfp: =)


----------



## crossroads

2016 said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 2016 were you naughty and tested 4DPO? tut tut
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I know I know....:blush: and it wasn't even FMU! Not that it would have mattered so early.
> 
> I vowed this morning not to test again until 12dpo but now the ICs are calling me again! :dohh:
> 
> Just wanted to ask - were you referring to my chart the other day about the low temps and progesterone deficiency?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i was referring to your chart hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you do have a very good point - thanks for spotting that. Would it be ok if I asked the doc about it when I go as soon as I get my bfp (more PMA here you see) or do I need to go straightaway?Click to expand...

I would go straight away hun. Low progesterone can cause miscarriages. But it can be easily treated by suppliments x


----------



## crossroads

kstancook said:


> Ok finally had time to catch up!
> 
> crossroads- not out of it till the :witch: shows her face, PMA dear PMA!!!
> 
> 2016-testing so soon, give it time to incubate dear!! But chart is looking GREAT!
> 
> Mrs N- I just know ovulated maybe at CD 23. It took me giving up to finally ovulate. Hang in there!
> 
> That Girl- looking good girl!!!
> 
> Cleo- where is your chart?

Did you just O? :flower:




Kelly9 said:


> Crossroads how long is your LP normally? You're 15dpo and your temp is still high, test woman!

My LP is normally 16 days long. Also I tested yesterday (albiet not with FMU) and it was a BFN.

Not long till you O hun? Get ready to rummmmmble! :sex:




2016 said:


> crossroads...i cant see your chart. If I can't poas I want to stalk darnit!

It would be in my sig if you click on the ticker.

You can also add me as a friend on FF :flower:

Sorry about your BFN hun :hugs: I got one yesterday too.


Guppy - how's life treating you chick? x


----------



## kstancook

What the hell is going on with my chart? i guess no ovulation for me...


----------



## crossroads

kstancook said:


> What the hell is going on with my chart? i guess no ovulation for me...

hmmm I'm not sure chick. When did you O last cycle?

Have you had any medical tests? x


----------



## Cleo

Sorry girls...Is my chart not here? I've been recording my temps every morning -- haven't been able to give it up...way too paranoid about another m/c! Let me know if you can see it, otherwise, it has mysteriously disappeared?


----------



## Cleo

BTW Crossroads, your chart looks unreal! I'm crossing all fingers and toes for you!

Katie - It might be a fall back rise...mine used to do that sometimes...


----------



## crossroads

Cleo said:


> BTW Crossroads, your chart looks unreal! I'm crossing all fingers and toes for you!

Thanks chick. AF due tomorrow.

Congrats btw! I'm so jealous! x


----------



## ThatGirl

no af today i have 12 day lp, what u think of my chart ladies


----------



## crossroads

ThatGirl said:


> no af today i have 12 day lp, what u think of my chart ladies

Wow. Good stuff.

Once again, I'm jealous. x


----------



## Guppy051708

*Kstancook*- maybe you're gonna Ov today? It looks like the EW CM is a good sign! :thumbup: And maybe today is the Ovulation temp drop that some people get? :shrug:

*CrossRoads*- Your chart is looking Fabulous!!! :wohoo: FX! 
Life is going pretty good. I am going crazy waiting to know if I Ov or not :wacko: I am hoping that CD 19 was THE Day, but we all know how temps can mess with ya! I never thought I would want the :witch: so bad, but i do!!! And the latest news recently is that the DH and I are traveling to New Hampshire for him to interview w. Liberty Mutual next week. I hope he gets an offer!!!!!!!


How is everyone else doing?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Crossroads are you insane :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Doodar have you got a link to your chart???? It sounds to me though like it might be an implantation dip, if it goes all the way back up tomorrow then dont be surprised if you get your bfp next week :)


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## SarahMelissa

When your in FF, click on "my account" from down the left side, then click on "home page setup" and then you will see up the top it says "your charting home page web address". Copy that link and just paste it in a reply on here.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Guppy051708

*Doodar-* I agree with SarahMelissa! Don't be surprised if you get a :bfp: this cycle :happydance: because that is likely to be an implantation dip! =]

Here is an example of an implantation dip. Last time I was preggo I had one a 6 DPO too! Notice how it went below coverline too? Although, you dont ALWAYS have to have an implantation dip when you're pregnant, and if you do it doesn't always have to dip below coverline, but it seems to me that everything is look GREAT for you!!! Good luck hun!!! :dust:

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/cycle1.png


----------



## SarahMelissa

Doodar said:


> I hope this works. Here goes.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a8bc7

Yep that worked :) and it does look promising for an implantation dip, i will be stalking you now to see if it is back up tomorrow :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

*SarahMelissa, *did you get an Implantation Dip the cycle your got preggo? :shrug: jw how common it really is-or isnt :flower:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Guppy051708 said:


> *SarahMelissa, *did you get an Implantation Dip the cycle your got preggo? :shrug: jw how common it really is-or isnt :flower:

No i didnt get one, but i think there are lots of girls that do, but i have no idea on what percentage do or dont though. But if you do get one, then it is pretty promising.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## kstancook

Cleo said:


> BTW Crossroads, your chart looks unreal! I'm crossing all fingers and toes for you!
> 
> Katie - It might be a fall back rise...mine used to do that sometimes...

what is a fall back rise?

This is my 2nd cycle off BCP so I really have no history


----------



## Kelly9

Doodar I would say implantation to hun, sarah doesn't it look like amerikiwi's dip before she got her BFP?


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly9 said:


> Doodar I would say implantation to hun, sarah doesn't it look like amerikiwi's dip before she got her BFP?

Actually Kelly yes now i think back to amerikiwi's i think it does. 

How you been??


----------



## Kelly9

I have been good, super tired got up at 5am do to my first clinical day. Very busy and interesting but so tired.

How are you feeling? Any morning sickness??? or symptoms? You must be phsyced for apt... still poas???


----------



## SarahMelissa

Wow that does sound interesting but i would hate the 5am start too.

I still dont have any morning sickness, my only symptoms remain the same, more tired, i need to pee during the night and my boobs are a tiny bit tender, i kinda wish i could have some kind of sickness though as it does slightly worry me. And yes im still POAS :rofl: my latest one was yesterday.

Im am excited about my scan on tuesday but totally terrified as well, im just paranoid they will say there is no heartbeat. But hopefully im just being silly and everything is fine.


----------



## Cleo

kstancook said:


> Cleo said:
> 
> 
> BTW Crossroads, your chart looks unreal! I'm crossing all fingers and toes for you!
> 
> Katie - It might be a fall back rise...mine used to do that sometimes...
> 
> what is a fall back rise?
> 
> This is my 2nd cycle off BCP so I really have no historyClick to expand...

It's normal for your temp to take a dip back down the day after your initial rise in temp and then rise again the next day. Mine did it for my first 5 cycles, but then stopped the month I started Vitamin B6 (could be a coincidence...who knows?) Mine always dipped below the cover line on the 3rd day, but Toni Weschler's book, Taking Charge of Your Fertility, talks about it as being on the second day after your rise. 

I guess we'll find out for you by looking at your temps tomorrow and Sat! FX'd!


----------



## Cleo

Wow Sarah!! Can't believe your scan is so early! They called to book mine today and it's not until Dec 2!!!! That's ages away! I'll be 10+3 by then...who knows what will happen!! I'm such a paranoid wreck I'm going to call them tomorrow to see if they'll bump it up even by a week! Hopefully they'll take pity on me, but something tells me it's not very likely!


----------



## Seity

I always got what looked like an implant dip at 7dpo except on the cycle I got my BFP. It really is all about a pattern in your own cycle from month to month. 
Sarah - I never got any sickness or nausea and basically no symptoms, but my little boy is just fine. Just appreciate not feeling lousy. Good luck with your scan!


----------



## Guppy051708

Here you go ladies. I found some info on implantation dips on FF. Here's a couple of links:


*What Causes an Implantation Dip?*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation-dip.html

and 

*Is there such thing as an implantation dip? -Implantation dip study-*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation-dip-study.html

Hope that helps! :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

Crossroads: YOU ARE CRAZY FOR NOT TESTING!!!!!! :haha: how on earth are you getting through this without POAS?!?!? Please inform me, I want your strength when that time comes around for me! LOL


----------



## NGRidley

Hey ladies!!!
I was wondering if I can join (chart is attached to ticker)
This is my second month charting....hoping it looks better than the last

also I wanted to point out that Crossroads chart link doesnt work on the main page.


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi NGRidley! :wave: glad your joining us and welcome! :flower:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi and welcome NGRidley :hi: I have added your chart to the front page and i have re-done crossroads link and it seems to be working again now.


----------



## NGRidley

Guppy051708 said:


> Hi NGRidley! :wave: glad your joining us and welcome! :flower:

Thanks Guppy :)


----------



## 2016

Hell NGRidley...cute buba you have :wave:

I only joined here a few days ago and these girls are just wonderful! :kiss:


----------



## 2016

I have also got a dip today at 10dpo. That happened last cycle when I was pg but at 11 & 13 dpo. I so scared its another ectopic. Have been having terrible aches in both my ovaries since yesterday (sit down and painkillers reqd yesterday) but last time I went to my docs with it he said its 'normal'...nhs gotta love it!

Crossroads...you are keeping us in awful suspense here! For the love of all things lovely...TEST!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi! Can you add my chart please?? I'd love to be stalked!


----------



## SarahMelissa

OMG Doodar i knew it, im so excited for you, i reckon you are preggo :) :wohoo: oh and by the way ive added your chart link to the front page so we can all stalk you more easily :)

Hi and welcome to Lamburai :hi: i have added your chart to the front page also.

:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome to the chart stalkers group *Lamburai!* :wave:!

*Doodar*! I cannot wait for you to :test:!!!! I too bet your preggers! :happydance:

Well, i have no idea why my temp was so incredibly high today! :shrug: I def. temped the correct way and everything...wonder what could have caused that big of an increase! Thats crazy! ... i mean, surely im NOT preggers! We did have sex a few times around Ov BUT we def. used the lamb skin condoms (sorry TMI)...nah, i can't be pregnang already! HAHA thats probably me just dreaming LOL :haha:

I did have some slight nasal congestion...but i would highly doubt that would cause such a significant rise... and i don't think it was too warm in here...dont get it! ;shrug: any takes on why it happened, ladies? or was that rise "normal"?


PS, CROSSROADS, yours chart is looking better every day!!!! only one more day of sustained temps!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## 2016

Congrats crossroads...you did it! woooo hooooo! :thumbsup:

Welcome Lamburai. :hug:

Guppy and Doodar sounding positive would love to be able to see your charts but I am at work....boooo

Ive got spotting to match my temp dip this morning...hope its implantation and not AF on her way giving me a 9 day luteal phase :dunno:


----------



## SarahMelissa

2016 - did crossroads get her bfp?????? I just checked her chart and didnt see a test recorded on it, but seriously it has to be a bfp.


----------



## 2016

SarahMelissa said:


> 2016 - did crossroads get her bfp?????? I just checked her chart and didnt see a test recorded on it, but seriously it has to be a bfp.

Didn't realise she's not been on here today...look in chart gallery. :dance:


----------



## jodie4805

https://www2.babyandbump.com/?id=375X590&url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/263222

Can I please join? I'm really confused as to when / if I've ovulated this month.


----------



## ThatGirl

Seity said:


> I always got what looked like an implant dip at 7dpo except on the cycle I got my BFP. It really is all about a pattern in your own cycle from month to month.
> Sarah - I never got any sickness or nausea and basically no symptoms, but my little boy is just fine. Just appreciate not feeling lousy. Good luck with your scan!

i miss u over here...


----------



## crossroads

SarahMelissa said:


> Crossroads are you insane :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:




Guppy051708 said:


> Crossroads: YOU ARE CRAZY FOR NOT TESTING!!!!!! :haha: how on earth are you getting through this without POAS?!?!? Please inform me, I want your strength when that time comes around for me! LOL




2016 said:


> Crossroads...you are keeping us in awful suspense here! For the love of all things lovely...TEST!

As you wish chicks...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/217373-cheapie-test.html

I don't know guys :shrug: I'm using a CB digital tomorrow. That beyotch doesn't lie :haha:


----------



## 2016

Copy and paste of what I posted in the main TTC forum......

I went to the doctor today worried that I might be having another ectopic pregnancy and have had spotting today. He sent me for an hcg test and it came back less than 2. I must say a BFN blood test is even more depressing than a BFN urine test. It seems so final. I guess the spotting is just AF dribbling her way in now :cry:
And that would leave me with a 9/10 day luteal phase which is not good at all. :nope:
If I can take any consolation from this it was that the surgeon told me to wait one cycle...I got impatient and now that is exactly what mother nature is making me do.
I feel such a fool because I have had every symptom under the sun and know now I will never be able to suss out a BFP in future cycles from symptoms unless something drastic happens.:dohh:


----------



## Cleo

Crossroads -- :happydance: That's a :bfp: for sure!!! And about the cramps in your other post -- my girlfriend had terrible period cramps for the first week or possibly more after she first found out she was pregnant!! I don't know about the smell...just those heightened senses I guess!! Congratulations! :wohoo:


----------



## Cleo

2016 -- My luteal phase went down a few days in the month after my m/c as well. It went back up after that though...give it time.:hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## SarahMelissa

jodie4805 said:


> https://www2.babyandbump.com/?id=375X590&url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/263222
> 
> Can I please join? I'm really confused as to when / if I've ovulated this month.

Hi and Welcome :hi: I have added your chart to the front page, unfortunately though i do not think you have ovulated :nope:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Doodar said:


> Hi Girls, Do you really think I could be pregnant. I am trying not to get to excited. We have only been trying for two months. Hubby had his vasectomy reversed 2 months ago and we were told it could take 12 months to conceive. Do you think its really possible that I could be? OMG!!!

The dip does seem promising, give it about 3-4 days and then do a test :) :dust:


----------



## 2016

Its official. AF is here. :cry:

I might hide for the next few days until I get over it. I shouldn't be so upset its probably all just crappy hormone PMS stuff. Gonna polish off a bottle of wine and the rest of this tub of chocolate ice-cream.


----------



## Guppy051708

aww. So sorry 2016 :hug:
You WILL get your :bfp: soon- I am sure of it :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Guppy051708

No worries Doodar :friends:
If your temps stay above coverline for 18 days or more, with the exception of the implantation dip, then you are pregger. If it falls prior to 18 DPO than chances are you are not pregnant. Hope that helps :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Wow you guys are chatty. Congrats crossroads I totally called it! The period smell could be from some minimal spotting that will happen? Spotting is normal thats my guess, either that or like guppy said it's you hieghtened sense of smell. But I do agree with you about before period smell I can smell it to like the day or so before but I also have a sensitive nose. So hopefully if i ever manage to get pregnant it doesn't get more sensitive.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Guppy051708

Your welcome doodar :friends:


----------



## ThatGirl

af got me


----------



## 123Deirdre

Just needing an opinion. I'm so tempted to test at 7dpo what do u think the chances of a bfp would be?


----------



## SarahMelissa

123Deirdre said:


> Just needing an opinion. I'm so tempted to test at 7dpo what do u think the chances of a bfp would be?

I personally wouldnt bother wasting the test, implantation usually happens around 7/8dpo on average, you then need to give it a couple of days for the HCG to get through your system and show up on a test. Probably wait until about 10dpo at least if you can, good luck :dust:


----------



## 123Deirdre

Thanks heaps. Sometimes I just need to be told to wait :) it's not that long away anyway


----------



## crossroads

ThatGirl said:


> af got me

:( I'm so sorry :hugs: It was looking so good.


----------



## Kelly9

Yes dee wait. at least till 10dpo. 

I am poas later today opks have started again, I am going to run out next cycle I think but thats ok, I am not going to buy more. Just will rely on my temps.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## 123Deirdre

Doodar said:


> 123Deirdre said:
> 
> 
> Just needing an opinion. I'm so tempted to test at 7dpo what do u think the chances of a bfp would be?
> 
> I'm the same lol so impatient. This 2ww kills me. I find the first week the hardest though say around 3 DPO. The second week I find a bit easier as I know it's getting closer to testing. Think I'm gonna start testing around 10 DPO. Good Luck hun. x xClick to expand...

i think i may test tomorrow. i have been peeing alot i never pee more then 3 times a day (bad i know) but today i have pee'd around 7 times. and i havent had much to drink, i hope hope u get a bfp and i hope i get one too :) fx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## 123Deirdre

ur 1 day ahead of me! not long till ur testing


----------



## crossroads

Doordar I hope that's an implantation dip at 6DPO :D x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Cleo

Great looking dip, Doodar!! Keep in mind that even if you do test tomorrow, there might not be enough HcG in your system yet to show a BFP...but it doesn't necessarily mean you're not pregnant!! Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Guppy051708

Doodar, as the ladies have said, your chart looks great!!! :thumbup: :dust: (even though you probably dont need it because you are going to get that :bfp:!!!!)


----------



## crossroads

Doodar said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> Doordar I hope that's an implantation dip at 6DPO :D x
> 
> Thanks hun. I hope so too. I can't decide whether to test tomorrow or to wait a few more days. x xClick to expand...

I'd wait a little longer, and when you do test be sure to use FMU x


----------



## Kelly9

Yes wait till 10dpo if you can and use FMU but I am telling you, you got the makings of a preggo chart with that dip.

cd16 for me negative opk but it's getting there, might get pos to morrow or day after so will O on cd19 like usual I am sure.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Doodar i agree your chart is looking like a bfp for sure :happydance:


----------



## 123Deirdre

Bfn so far


----------



## 2016

Hi Girls.

So I am trying to dig myself out of this grumpy hole...AF is finished (which is quite soon as she only started on Friday evening!) Anyway, have 20 pack of FRER OPKs, a bottle of EPO, a bottle of B50 complex , some red raspberry leaf tea and I am DETERMINED to ov earlier than CD24 and to have a LF longer than 9 days. Have ditched the Agnus Castus because I wasn't convinced.
I am also doing a bit of an experiment taking my temp in the evening as well and charting that - on an excel spreadheet at home - just to see how much it varies. NERD! I hear you shout! :blush:

So I will offically be stalking y'all again from now. Amazing how much happens in a couple of days!


----------



## Kelly9

I normally check my nightly temp to during LP, I can tell if it will be high or low in the morning that way. A couple of my temps will be off cause I have to get up so much earlier on my practicum days.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Doodar said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Well I caved and tested and :bfn: but I knew it would be, just wish I had of waited now.
> Hope your all ok. Have a good day. x x

its still pretty early, wait a couple of days and try again :dust:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Well girls for those of you that were wondering and taking guesses at how many beans i had inside...................its just 1 :)


----------



## Guppy051708

SarahMelissa said:


> Well girls for those of you that were wondering and taking guesses at how many beans i had inside...................its just 1 :)

Isn't that funny how that works out? :winkwink: Everyone swore that I had more than one in there too..i even started to believe it and convinced myself that i wouldn't be surprised when i found out! LOL.:haha:..there was only one tho!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Guppy051708 said:


> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> Well girls for those of you that were wondering and taking guesses at how many beans i had inside...................its just 1 :)
> 
> Isn't that funny how that works out? :winkwink: Everyone swore that I had more than one in there too..i even started to believe it and convinced myself that i wouldn't be surprised when i found out! LOL.:haha:..there was only one tho!Click to expand...

Yeah i know, there were a lot of girls on here that had gotten me a bit convinced too with my super high HCG levels and the fact i was on infertility medication :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

Well sarah the letrozole made it more possible thats why!

Still neg opk for me should get a positive tomorrow if I am going to O on time this month.


----------



## Mrs_N

no sign of ov for me yet, come on! :hissy:

2016 :hugs:

sarahm congrats on your scan :happydance:


----------



## 2016

Got the rest of my blood tests back today...all normal except GFR (which is a kidney function thing apparently). Didn't think there was anything wrong with my kidneys but I guess I will find out next week.

Now just to catch up on all your lovely charts.....hmmm.....let me see.......


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Kelly9

Doodar I hope all is good and you get your BFP. 

I hear ya about no O mrs N looks like i am gearing up for my longest cycle yet. Arg. Will you try clomid next month now?


----------



## 2016

Doodar said:


> Hi girls how are we all today. I'm feeling a bit pooey today and down in the dumps. My cm has dried up and my cervix is now firm so I think I'm out this month girls. Also my temp this morning had dropped I did my first reading and it was 36.4 but I was outside the covers when I woke up, so I was cold. I did it again 2 minutes later and it was 36.7 and then again 2 minutes later and it was 36.6 so I went with that one as it was the middle figure. I have a feeling it will drop tomorrow.x x

Your chart still looks good to me. My cervix was firm when I was pg and I had less CM on my pg cycle than normal. It aint over 'till its over girly! :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## La_La79

Hey girls, can you add me to this group? I need someone to stalk my chart and let me know what on earth it all means! :wacko:


----------



## SarahMelissa

La_La79 said:


> Hey girls, can you add me to this group? I need someone to stalk my chart and let me know what on earth it all means! :wacko:

Hi Lala :hi: I've added your chart to the front page :hugs:


----------



## La_La79

:happydance: Yay. Thanks girl! how you feeling? Still on :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs_N

Kelly9 said:


> Doodar I hope all is good and you get your BFP.
> 
> I hear ya about no O mrs N looks like i am gearing up for my longest cycle yet. Arg. Will you try clomid next month now?

I think we will probably have one more with soy, and then ask for the clomid. I guess there is still time, I haven't ov'd before cd33 before and it's only cd26 today so you never know. :wacko:


----------



## crossroads

2016 said:


> Got the rest of my blood tests back today...all normal except GFR (which is a kidney function thing apparently). Didn't think there was anything wrong with my kidneys but I guess I will find out next week.

Good luck :hugs: I hope it's not serious and that it can be easily sorted. I'll be thinking of you. Which day do you find out more information? x




Doodar said:


> Hi girls how are we all today. I'm feeling a bit pooey today and down in the dumps. My cm has dried up and my cervix is now firm so I think I'm out this month girls. Also my temp this morning had dropped I did my first reading and it was 36.4 but I was outside the covers when I woke up, so I was cold. I did it again 2 minutes later and it was 36.7 and then again 2 minutes later and it was 36.6 so I went with that one as it was the middle figure. I have a feeling it will drop tomorrow.x x

But look at that dip at 6DPO! :thumbup:

It's certainly not over yet hun.

When is AF due?



La_La79 said:


> Hey girls, can you add me to this group? I need someone to stalk my chart and let me know what on earth it all means! :wacko:

Chart looks very good :thumbup: Climb baby climb!


----------



## SarahMelissa

La_La79 said:


> :happydance: Yay. Thanks girl! how you feeling? Still on :cloud9:

Im still feeling pretty normal, i have bouts of tiredness from time to time, my boobs are a tiny bit tender if i push on them but nothing too serious, and i get up about 3 times a night to pee, but that's it so far. And yep still on :cloud9: especially now i saw the little one yesterday :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## lochbride

How's everyone getting on? Haven't been on since last month but still charting away. No idea why the coverline on FF keeps being dotted though - I'm not sure what it's expecting! Anyone got any light to shed? af due in 7 days eeeeek


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi Lockbride! :wave:
I found this on FF. Hope it helps :flower:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Dotted-line-on-chart.html


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all

Nothing to report here, waiting till I have to pee so I can do an opk, hope it is positive it was suppose to be yesterday.


----------



## lochbride

Thanks Guppy, yep, I've read the chat from ff on why there's a dotted line I just don't know what is weird about the non-temperature fertility signs as I've barely recorded any. Hmmmm, annoying because I thought the ov day would be Day 15, the one with the big hike in tep but it's picked 14. Confused!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Guppy051708

lochbride said:


> Thanks Guppy, yep, I've read the chat from ff on why there's a dotted line I just don't know what is weird about the non-temperature fertility signs as I've barely recorded any. Hmmmm, annoying because I thought the ov day would be Day 15, the one with the big hike in tep but it's picked 14. Confused!

Im confused by that too! I had EW CM on CD 21 and CD 26 , and if i put that in, FF changes my Ov date from CD 19 to CD 20. I dont really understand why EW CM _AFTER _ Ov would matter any? :shrug: its weird.


----------



## La_La79

SarahMelissa said:


> La_La79 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: Yay. Thanks girl! how you feeling? Still on :cloud9:
> 
> Im still feeling pretty normal, i have bouts of tiredness from time to time, my boobs are a tiny bit tender if i push on them but nothing too serious, and i get up about 3 times a night to pee, but that's it so far. And yep still on :cloud9: especially now i saw the little one yesterday :cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...

Yay, so exciting! I'm about to join you real soon over in 1st tri :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Guppy putting on EWCM after O (if thats when you O) complicates it cause technically you're still suppose to be fertile if you have EWCM so it thinks you have maybe O'd later.


----------



## Guppy051708

Ohh, I see Kelly, you are so smart! :winkwink:
Well...I wonder what in the H is going on! :shrug: 

I know the DH and I were def using lots of protection because we didn't want to start trying again until my next cycle. But, do you think there is a possibility that I could have gotten preggers? I have actually been getting loads of yellow EW CM (and creamy too)! Ive been charting it as Creamy on FF though because of the prob w. the coverline like we discussed. Its so odd. I had cramping today (like i did during my preggo cycle) and Im super tired. The loads of Yellow CM is what's throwing me off. I NEVER had yellow CM until I got pregnant. Maybe im wrong and I am being far too hopeful, but i am curious. 
Could you please compare my current [cycle] chart to my last cycle chart (the one i was preggo on)? And compare my symptoms, data, and temps? I just don't know what to think of all of this. Thanks! :flower:


----------



## crossroads

lochbride said:


> Thanks Guppy, yep, I've read the chat from ff on why there's a dotted line I just don't know what is weird about the non-temperature fertility signs as I've barely recorded any. Hmmmm, annoying because I thought the ov day would be Day 15, the one with the big hike in tep but it's picked 14. Confused!

O occurs just _before_ the rise, so it looks like FF got it right x x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Cleo

Hey Kelly -- I see that positive OPK!!!! Great news!

Doodar -- LP is over when AF arrives. Even if she arrives today, you still have an LP of 12 days, which is great. You need at least 10 to get pregnant successfully, but 12 and higher is ideal.


----------



## Kelly9

Yes got pos opk yesterday and O'd same day at 11pm temp increase today confirmed I am 1dpo.

Guppy your temps this cycle are lower by a bit so I wouldn't worry. Is your CM like yellow yellow or kind of an off white tinge? Cause as far as I know you're not suppose to have yellow cm it is indicative of an infection. Does it smell bad or like beer? If it smells bad like foul could be an infection if it smells like beer it is a yeast infection and if it doesn't smell and is just a bit off white colored no need to worry. If you used protection then you should be safe. Or did you only use protection for when your DH actually ejaculated? Cause if you let him in you prior to that then precum might have gotten you pregnant. Hope that helps!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks for your relpy Kelly! :friends:

The CM is...well...pale yellow. The only way i can tell if its yellow is by putting it on the toilette paper and comparing the CM to the white of the toilette paper (its that close to being white, but def had a yellow tint to it). Its def not an infection. There isn't any offensive smells associated with it or anything. When I was pregnant, doc said it was "normal" to have off-white-yellowish CM. What is abnormal is if its dark yellow or greenish colored. So I know im in the good for that :thumbup: Apparently many women get this semi yellow-white colored CM (but not all of course). I was just curious bc its def. the same as it was last cycle, but i am also wondering if its just residual from the pregnancy? :shrug:


----------



## crossroads

Kelly9 said:


> Yes got pos opk yesterday and O'd same day at 11pm temp increase today confirmed I am 1dpo.

Wow, how do you know the exact time? x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Guppy051708

So sorry Doodar :hug:


----------



## crossroads

Doodar said:


> Af is in the house. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

I'm sorry :( :hugs:

would you like to chat about anything?

What halped me when I was planning for AF was to plan what stuff I would change for the fresh cycle. Perhaps that would help a little? x x x


----------



## 2016

crossroads said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Got the rest of my blood tests back today...all normal except GFR (which is a kidney function thing apparently). Didn't think there was anything wrong with my kidneys but I guess I will find out next week.
> 
> Good luck :hugs: I hope it's not serious and that it can be easily sorted. I'll be thinking of you. Which day do you find out more information? x
> 
> 
> Thanks crossroads. I have to wait until next Thursday to find out whats going on boooo.
> 
> Doodar - sorry the witch came when she clearly wasn't welcome! :nope:
> 
> I have been away for work so havent been able to look up any of your charts on my little mobile phone. After I have slept off the 5 hours drive I will catch up promise....xClick to expand...


----------



## SarahMelissa

Doodar said:


> Af is in the house. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Im so sorry Doodar :hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## crossroads

Doodar said:


> Crossroads I think the thing I'm going to change this month is I am going to give soy a try and see how I go with that.
> Have any of you girls tried it, would like to hear some feedback on it. I couldn't find it in store so I ordered it online and I am hoping it arrives tomorrow so I can start taking it on sunday. I normally only ovulate every other month and this month should be a month when I dont ovulate hence the soy. I think if it doesn't work for me then I will speak to my consultant about clomid. I am due back to see him next month, so I figured I would try the more natural product first.
> Thanks again girls just for being there. x x x

I don't know much about soy other than I stopped drinking soya milk because I heard it could make you infertile (probably not the kind of soy you're talking about).

What does your doc say about you ovulating every other month? x


----------



## Kelly9

I know when it happened because I felt the Ov pains. When I was on clomid I felt them a lot more and have learned what they feel like. I don't always feel ov but to have my temp increase each month right after I get that feeling leads me to believe that what it is. My temps dropped a bit today but DH had the covers all on him in the morning so I was cold. As long as I get another temp over 36.15 I will get my crosshairs tomorrow.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ive just seen that Odd Socks is over in 1st tri, she hasnt been on here a lot, but her chart is showing :bfp:


----------



## Kelly9

Good for her! I can't remember who she is so she must not be on often at all.


----------



## 2016

Kelly 9 - Fx'd you get a BIG rise tomorrow confirming ov.

ThatGirl - We are cycle twins...I am also on CD9. I am hoping the Vitamin B is going to work miracles and that I will ov earlier this time.

OddSocks - Congrats on your BFP!

LaLa - Looking good hope those temps stay skyhigh for you.

Everyone - where are you? I presume you are all quietly stalking like me. lol


----------



## crossroads

2016 said:


> Kelly 9 - Fx'd you get a BIG rise tomorrow confirming ov.
> 
> ThatGirl - We are cycle twins...I am also on CD9. I am hoping the Vitamin B is going to work miracles and that I will ov earlier this time.
> 
> OddSocks - Congrats on your BFP!
> 
> LaLa - Looking good hope those temps stay skyhigh for you.
> 
> Everyone - where are you? I presume you are all quietly stalking like me. lol

I'm storking you :thumbup: Almost O time. Good to see you're getting your dance on :winkwink:


----------



## 2016

crossroads said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Kelly 9 - Fx'd you get a BIG rise tomorrow confirming ov.
> 
> ThatGirl - We are cycle twins...I am also on CD9. I am hoping the Vitamin B is going to work miracles and that I will ov earlier this time.
> 
> OddSocks - Congrats on your BFP!
> 
> LaLa - Looking good hope those temps stay skyhigh for you.
> 
> Everyone - where are you? I presume you are all quietly stalking like me. lol
> 
> I'm storking you :thumbup: Almost O time. Good to see you're getting your dance on :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks crossroads. What do you think my chances are that I will ov sooner than CD24? I am hoping it was just delayed last time because of the ectopic and I went on a looong plane journey when my body tried to ov CD16 time.
Lets hope!


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls,
This is my first month charting and I have become addicted to it and was wondering if I could join too? Also was wondering if you could look at my chart and see what you think about possible preg or ID? I am 9dpo due for AF on the 20th.
I am taking the FF charting course but am only at lesson 7 which hasn't told me what to look for in Luteal phase, and don't know what is normal for me as I haven't ever done this before. I see my temps rising but am just assuming they would naturally go back up to where they came down from on CD1 in a normal cycle, right?

Thank you all. :hug:


----------



## Guppy051708

So glad you could join us Titi! :friends:

When the wicked :witch: is due, your temp will drop below coverline [therefore, your temp at the start of your next cycle may not be the same as your temp at the start of your last cycle].


----------



## kstancook

Hi guys, sorry I was on holiday for the last week!!! Looks like congrats to crossroads and oddsocks!!! 
guppy glad to see you ovulated!!! 
2016- hope you ovulate soon!!!
Kelly- congrats on ovulating!!


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks *Kstancook*! How was your vaca?


----------



## Guppy051708

. disregard this.


----------



## Guppy051708

Just dropping lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Titi said:


> Hi Girls,
> This is my first month charting and I have become addicted to it and was wondering if I could join too? Also was wondering if you could look at my chart and see what you think about possible preg or ID? I am 9dpo due for AF on the 20th.
> I am taking the FF charting course but am only at lesson 7 which hasn't told me what to look for in Luteal phase, and don't know what is normal for me as I haven't ever done this before. I see my temps rising but am just assuming they would naturally go back up to where they came down from on CD1 in a normal cycle, right?
> 
> Thank you all. :hug:

Hi and welcome :hi: your chart has been added to the front page :dust:


----------



## kstancook

Costa Rica was fantastic!!! Lots of sun!! But very confused by the chart now. I took 4 temps during vaca then stopped due to the power always going out and missing the alarm!!! Can wait to temp tomorrow to see if I really ovulated!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Sounds like tons of fun Kstancook!!! wish i coulda been packed in your bags or something! LOL...well unless you were :sex: Haha :haha:

Well, the :witch: got me today!! YAY!!! :happydance: Never thought id be so happy to see her! [and I probably will never feel this way again about her! LOL) Now the DH and I can *OFFICIALLY* start TTC again!!! :baby:


----------



## Titi

Good luck Guppy in your TTC!!!! I hope the witch is too busy with you this week to come visit me!!!! 10dpo today and can barely stand not to test......this is too hard.


----------



## Guppy051708

You can do it Titi!!!! :friends:
Your chart is looking great! :thumbup:


----------



## 123Deirdre

Just wondering can someone tell me if an Omron digital thermometer - model MC-270 is a suitable thermometer for charting?


----------



## Kelly9

Deirdre is it a basal thermometer? If not I would get one of them.

Sorry wasn't on yesterday couldn't connect for some reason but I had a ton of work to do anyway. Have a ton tonight but missed you all.

5dpo I think today so just biding my time till the witch shows. I hate having such a long FP and LP ovulate cd19 and then have a 15 day LP you think one of them could have been shorter hey.

Kstancook glad your vacation went well, I totally need one of those at this point my poor brain is fried.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Guppy051708

:hi: Hi Kelly!

Here's some :dust:!!! When are you testing dear?

Yeah, I couldn't get on B&B last night either :growlmad: I guess Im just far too addicted! LOL I think the site was down last night.

Well apparently I only have a 10 day LP. Is that bad? :shrug: Ive read that doctors say anything from a 10 to 16 day LP is sufficient enough, but that some docs say anything less than 12 days is bad..."Luteal Phase Deficiency". Does anyone else have a LP shorter than 13 days?


----------



## SarahMelissa

I had the same thing all day yesterday, it just wouldnt let me on, i nearly died from withdrawal symtpoms :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

SarahMelissa said:


> I had the same thing all day yesterday, it just wouldnt let me on, i nearly died from withdrawal symtpoms :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl: Oh my gosh! I know!!! I was sooo pissy all night because of it too! ... or maybe thats because i was PMSing :haha:


----------



## 123Deirdre

can someone please tell me how to find the link for my chart so i can put it in my signature?
i have searched everywhere in FF its really frustrating me.
everyone tells me to just click on someone elses like but that doesnt help lol


----------



## SarahMelissa

123Deirdre said:


> can someone please tell me how to find the link for my chart so i can put it in my signature?
> i have searched everywhere in FF its really frustrating me.
> everyone tells me to just click on someone elses like but that doesnt help lol

If you click on "my account" down the left hand side and then click on "home page setup" you will see up the top it gives you a link to your home page web address, just copy that and paste it in your siggy block.


----------



## 2016

Anyone else notice how my temp flatlines every so often? Anyone else get this? Wonder if it means something....hope my body is gearing up to ov but I am away with work for a couple of days so no BD for me booooooo.
Keep well girls! x


----------



## 2016

Titi - temps looking good just wait another day or two (if you can)...advice from a woman who tested at 4dpo! :doh:

Guppy - Yay! The witch can be celebrated sometimes. I am sending you mega babydust for this cycle. x


----------



## crossroads

Titi said:


> Hi Girls,
> This is my first month charting and I have become addicted to it and was wondering if I could join too? Also was wondering if you could look at my chart and see what you think about possible preg or ID? I am 9dpo due for AF on the 20th.
> I am taking the FF charting course but am only at lesson 7 which hasn't told me what to look for in Luteal phase, and don't know what is normal for me as I haven't ever done this before. I see my temps rising but am just assuming they would naturally go back up to where they came down from on CD1 in a normal cycle, right?
> 
> Thank you all. :hug:

Your chart looks awesome!! Almost identical to mine when I got my BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## Titi

awww thanks Crossroads & 2016 for encouragement. I don't have any idea what a pregnant versus non pregnant chart would like.

But........ 

I am afraid I might be out now.... AF due this Friday and my temps ALREADY going down. I thought they were supposed to keep rising if I was preg. Actually I am confused because I thought they would rise at least to where they were on last Cd1 whether I was preg or not and they are much lower. 
Does anyone know much about this?


----------



## Guppy051708

Titi, as long as your BBTs stay above coverline, you could still be preggers! You are not out yet! It doesn't matter how little/far above coverline your temps are, as long as they sit above coverline for 18 or more days, than you are probably preggnant!!! 

Here's an example for you of a what a pregnant chart looks like. (this is mine from when I was preggo, but ignore the crazy temps PRE Ov because i had just came off BCPs and my temps were nuts at first-normally there should not be that many above coverline in the Pre Ov stage). Do you see how my temp kept raising after the ID? But everyone's charts look different, this is just ONE example of the millions that it could look like.

[IMG]https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/cycle1.png[/IMG]

about the end/begining temps- i have never heard that before, but theres a lot i still need to learn too. You can take a look at my recent/previous charts. Also, FF has an area where you can view other ppl's charts. Just click on "chart gallery" on your home page. :dust:


----------



## Titi

Thanks Guppy-that is encouraging. Is an ID always below the coverline or doesn't matter?
Hope all is well with you. :hug:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girl! 

https://i.mynicespace.com/816/81686.gif

Implantation dips do NOT always have to go below coverline. And its also important to remember that not everyone gets an ID when they are pregnant.


----------



## crossroads

Yup Guppy is right.

Here's mine:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/crossroads


----------



## Titi

see-Guppy & Crossroads, I notice that your preg. charts your temps are higher after O than beginning of cycle whereas mine are still much lower. That's why I was wondering if they have to be high for pg.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Guppy051708

Titi, temps are supposed to be higher after Ovulation than before. Its normal for most temps to be lower BEFORE Ovulation (below coverline). Just remember that one or 2 temps out of place doesn't have much an effect (so dont worry about those few that are above/near coverline prior to Ov). When the egg is released, temps should be higher (above coverline). The purpose of the rise AFTER Ov is so that the environment can sustain a pregnancy for the bean. :thumbup: 

A "normal" chart should basically be biphasic (has 2 levels of temps- Pre Ov and Post Ov). Your chart looks normal for the most part and is biphasic. This does NOT indicate pregnancy, though if you have a rise in temps for 18 or more days, you are probably preggo. Also, many pregnant woman get triphasic charts (sorta like how my temps raised a third time - after the ID). BUT not every preggo woman has to have a triphasic chart.


:friends:


----------



## Guppy051708

P.S. 

Are you sure you took your temp those first few cycle days the proper way? Either way, a couple "out of place" temps are okay. Usually they dont mean much.


----------



## Titi

Thanks Guppy-very helpful. You know what-I can't be sure now that I didn't take them incorrectly-as that was my very first time charting and recording them!


----------



## Kelly9

Wow Titi your temps have been super high this cycle, I am lucky if I break 36.7 in a cycle during summer!

Guppy I heard 10 is the cutoff but I would probably take b vits to try and lengthen it cause that for sure could have been the reason why you MC. The theory behind it is by the time baby implants your uterine lining is gearing up for shedding, did the docs tell you how old fetus was when it passed away?


----------



## Guppy051708

Kelly9 said:


> Wow Titi your temps have been super high this cycle, I am lucky if I break 36.7 in a cycle during summer!
> 
> Guppy I heard 10 is the cutoff but I would probably take b vits to try and lengthen it cause that for sure could have been the reason why you MC. The theory behind it is by the time baby implants your uterine lining is gearing up for shedding, did the docs tell you how old fetus was when it passed away?

Thanks for the info Kelly! :thumbup:
The docs said the babe was 6 weeks & 3 days when he/she died. Does a short LP affect that or does it just affect that fact that an egg cant implant? 

I have thought about taking B vits. I have been taking a prenatal since June and I know that has 1.8 mg of Vit. B1 and 1.7mg of Vit. B2. Do you think thats enough or should I also start a Vit B supplement on top of that? I just want to be careful how i mix pills and all.


----------



## Kelly9

I would still take the B vits after asking a pharmacist of one of the pro b vit girls around BnB (post in ttc section asking about it) but I think it just affects implantation so if you made it to 6 weeks I would think it wouldn't be from that.


----------



## Guppy051708

Oh okay. Thanks so much dear! :friends: 

How have you been these days? Not much going on here, just waiting for the :witch: to leave.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Guppy if you do have an LP problem maybe you should take what my FS told me to take, as i was getting spotting from 5dpo onwards, and he told me to take a berocca once a day, along with fish oil, zinc and folic acid. The berocca is full of all the B vits, and while it could have been the Letrozole (clomid) that stopped my spotting and made my LP a little bit longer i personally think it was the berocca.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks SarahMelissa! i dont get spotting, I may try it anyways! I just want whats best for the bean! :flower: 

btw, is berocca an over-the counter vitamin? Never heard of that before.


----------



## SarahMelissa

it defintatly cant hurt, so up to you if you wanted to try it. It is just an over the counter vitamin you can actually even buy it in your local supermarket......(well here in Australia you can).


----------



## Titi

Hi All- BFP Dream last night only to get a :bfn: this morning.
Crushed.

Thanks all for helping with my charts-I am so new to all this. Kelly9-what do high temps generally mean? I keep hearing mine are high but that was a surprise to me b/c I always thought that 98.6f was 'average' temp. and mine are mostly lower than that.......
So much to learn!


----------



## crossroads

Titi said:


> Hi All- BFP Dream last night only to get a :bfn: this morning.
> Crushed.
> 
> Thanks all for helping with my charts-I am so new to all this. Kelly9-what do high temps generally mean? I keep hearing mine are high but that was a surprise to me b/c I always thought that 98.6f was 'average' temp. and mine are mostly lower than that.......
> So much to learn!

What brand of HPT did you use chick? :hugs:


----------



## 2016

After reading some other threads I changed the start date of my cycle to a day later because I only had spotting the first day (6th nov) which turned into light flow in the night. Does this sound right to only start cd1 on first full flow day? Was also wondering if any of you had thoughts/experience of temps flatlining like they do for me every cycle? See on overlay that last cycle I had very similar flat pattern shortly before ov...but I doubt I am about to now cos OPKs still neg.
Take care lovelies! x


----------



## Kelly9

DOn't know about flat lines but yes day 1 is first day of full flow. High temps might not mean anything, might just mean you have heavy blankets on or are typically warmer. I get cold easy. 

Not much going on for me cd7. I am having some leg and hip pains and am hoping they will go away soon otherwise will pop into doctors.


----------



## Guppy051708

SarahMelissa said:


> it definitely cant hurt, so up to you if you wanted to try it. It is just an over the counter vitamin you can actually even buy it in your local supermarket......(well here in Australia you can).

Well, the DH and I are on our way to get some groceries. I looked up Berocca, and apparently it's not sold in the States...so im going to look into just taking some other Vitamin B supplements. 

thanks for the suggestions girls! It means a lot! :friends:


----------



## Titi

crossroads said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Hi All- BFP Dream last night only to get a :bfn: this morning.
> Crushed.
> 
> Thanks all for helping with my charts-I am so new to all this. Kelly9-what do high temps generally mean? I keep hearing mine are high but that was a surprise to me b/c I always thought that 98.6f was 'average' temp. and mine are mostly lower than that.......
> So much to learn!
> 
> What brand of HPT did you use chick? :hugs:Click to expand...

FRER-FMU DPO12 :cry: all day:cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

Okay, heres some information i found on Luteal Phase Deficiency (LPD):

https://www.epinions.com/kifm-review-1E5E-64B24F5-3A2B30C4-prod1

So glad that there is help out there!

PS. Kelly, you still may be right about a short LP. I read that woman with LPD can still get pregnant, but because of Prolactin (a hormone), when a pregnant woman (who had LPD) is around the weeks of her period (Like 4 weeks preggo, 8 weeks preggo, etc) they are more likely to MC at that point because of the hormone level of prolactin. 

So glad there is help, and most of all, from what i gather, B6 can work in one cycle if you take it at the start of your period. So im going to the store now, and will be taking it starting tonight...hopefully the fact that Im on CD 3 wont make it work less. (the lady in the article, said she started taking it on CD 10 and it didn't help for that cycle).


----------



## Kelly9

Are you taking 50's or 100's?


----------



## Guppy051708

Im going to start out at 50. Thats what the lady recommended. Or do you think i should do 100?


----------



## Alix

Guppy051708 said:


> Im going to start out at 50. Thats what the lady recommended. Or do you think i should do 100?

Hi, I too have a short LP and I started on 50 at CD1.. Then at 6DPO I had a blood test, which showed my prolactin was through the roof.. I then started getting a feeling that I was preggers.. Have had a miscarriage in the past, so I was scared!! So I upped it to 100. Got a BFP and am still taking 100 a day. Also, you may read in places that you can't just take B6 by itself - that's not true. I asked my Dr and also the pharmacist who sold me the B6 and they both said you can take B6 by itself. Hope it works for you!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks dear! So are you recommending 50 or 100? Not sure how much i want to take. And if i do take 100 do i have to take a 50 twice a day or can my body absorb that much at one timw with 100?


----------



## Alix

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks dear! So are you recommending 50 or 100? Not sure how much i want to take. And if i do take 100 do i have to take a 50 twice a day or can my body absorb that much at one timw with 100?

I didn't want to start off taking too much, cause they say in high doses over a long period of time B6 can be dangerous. So I just started on the 50. I also took a Vitamin B Complex with it. So each morning I'd take a B6 and B Complex. You can't really overdose on B vitamins, as what your body doesn't want to use, it just pees out of you. When I did up the dosage I took a 50 B6 and B Complex in the morning and at night. Guess I wanted to balance it out. Otherwise I was thinking that if you overload yourself with B6 in the morning, then your body will only absorb what it needs, and then you pee it out. So when it comes to night time your body is out of B6... ... I didn't want that to happen! LOL.. So, I guess I'm saying, start with 50, and then maybe after ovulation jump it up, or wait till you get a positive and then bump it up. 

I think I was just so nervous when I found out I was pregnant so I took more (not sure if I needed to, but I guess you wouldn't know until you had a miscarriage, not something I wanted to wait for again). Oh and also B6 is good for morning sickness... Of which I have heaps of now, so taking 2 x 50 B6 a day for me is good, otherwise I'd be sicker than I am now!! LOL..


----------



## Cleo

Hey Guppy -- I had a short luteal phase too -- 9 or 10 days, so I started on 100mg of Vit B6 (took it all at once in the morning). The first month on my LP was 13 or 14 days (can't remember which), and the second, I was pregnant! Unfortunately, I m/c that one, but my LP stayed pretty consistent. It was 11 days in the month right after the m/c, but then back up to 13 or 14 for the months after that until I fell preggers again. (Except for the month immediately prior, as you can see from my chart...but OH and I actually think I may have m/c again that month just b/c my cycle was so bizarre and heavy, which never happens...who knows?)

They say a B-complex is better b/c the B12 helps you absorb the B6 (or something like that), but I always just took the B6 and my doc said it was fine. I haven't had much at all for morning sickness, don't know if it's the vit or not, but it sure can't hurt! 

Do know that for some women, it can take a few months to make a difference in their cycle. There was a big thread about it on TTC for a while -- you might want to do a search to find it and get some more info. Vestirse was a big poster on it, and that girl knows her shit!

Good luck!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks ladies! 

I just got back and I bought 50 mg of B6 and I bought the B-Complex stuff you were talking about. okay so i am planning on taking 50 mg of B6 in the morning and then 50 mg of B6 at night. Question about the B-complex though, Do i take that once a day or twice a day? Also, is it safe to take twice a day? So, if im taking the Prenatal vitamin, B6, and B-Complex, it's safe? :shrug: I just want this little bean sooo badly :baby:


----------



## Alix

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> I just got back and I bought 50 mg of B6 and I bought the B-Complex stuff you were talking about. okay so i am planning on taking 50 mg of B6 in the morning and then 50 mg of B6 at night. Question about the B-complex though, Do i take that once a day or twice a day? Also, is it safe to take twice a day? So, if im taking the Prenatal vitamin, B6, and B-Complex, it's safe? :shrug: I just want this little bean sooo badly :baby:

Check how much B6 is in the Pregnancy Vitamin. I wouldn't want to take anymore than about 100mg a day in total of B6. You might find that your Pregnancy Vitamin has all the same stuff as the B complex in it - so you may not need it. Right now, I take the Pregnancy Vitamin and B6 - I stopped the B Complex cause it's covered in the Pregnancy Vitamin. I didn't take a pregnancy vitamin before I got pregnant, just folic acid, B6, B Complex and zinc. Then switched over as soon as I knew I was pregnant (10DPO).

Off the topic.. before I was pregnant, my B6 made my pee really right yellow - which is normal - it just showed that my body was getting rid of the excess unneeded b vitamins, however, now that I'm pregnant, my pee isn't bright yellow anymore.. guess I need my B6 hey!!

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks :thumbup:

I have actually been looking at my prenatal, B6, and B-Complex labels. I have decided that I will take 50 mg of B6 and the B-Complex in the morning (since its an energy booster and all, i figured it would be more beneficial in the morning than at night). Then I will take my Prenatal at night.


----------



## Alix

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks :thumbup:
> 
> I have actually been looking at my prenatal, B6, and B-Complex labels. I have decided that I will take 50 mg of B6 and the B-Complex in the morning (since its an energy booster and all, i figured it would be more beneficial in the morning than at night). Then I will take my Prenatal at night.

Good thinking.. At least this way you can build up to more MG if required.. I took just a 25mg B6 (within a B complex) my first cycle of trying, and the next cycle I took the 50mg.. and got preggers.. It made me ovulate earlier (by a couple of days), and I have no idea what it did to my LP as I have a baby busily growing inside now.. :)

GOOD LUCK and I'll be watching your chart!! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks so much Alix!!!!! I can't wait to be joining you soon!!!!
Keeping positive...I am 3 days pregnant! LOL :rofl:


----------



## Alix

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks so much Alix!!!!! I can't wait to be joining you soon!!!!
> Keeping positive...I am 3 days pregnant! LOL :rofl:

LOL...

I was incredibly lucky and fell pregnant in my second month of trying.. But the first month, I was like a force.. I did EVERYTHING right.. Ate right, drank water right, exercised, bla bla bla.. And nothing.. Got really :( so I slacked off a bit in the second cycle.. and WALLAH!!! :) :baby:

Being positive is great.. Being obsessed isn't.. Really hard for us googlers and babynbump-ers.. LMAO!!


----------



## amerikiwi

Hi chart stalkers. Popped in to see how the charts are looking and see there's been some B6 talk. 

I went from an 8 day LP to pregnant on my first cycle taking 50mg of B6. Like the others have said, if you get too much, you just pee it out. I was warned however that going over 100mg for an extended period of time without the balance of having B12 can cause nerve damage. How much B6 does your B-complex have in it (mine had 50). Personally, since you'll have B6 in your complex and prenatal, I'd supplement with one additional B6 50 tab as that would keep you closer to 100mg for the day. 

Good luck ladies! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

amerikiwi said:


> Hi chart stalkers. Popped in to see how the charts are looking and see there's been some B6 talk.
> 
> I went from an 8 day LP to pregnant on my first cycle taking 50mg of B6. Like the others have said, if you get too much, you just pee it out. I was warned however that going over 100mg for an extended period of time without the balance of having B12 can cause nerve damage. How much B6 does your B-complex have in it (mine had 50). Personally, since you'll have B6 in your complex and prenatal, I'd supplement with one additional B6 50 tab as that would keep you closer to 100mg for the day.
> 
> Good luck ladies! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thanks hun! Lets see, There is only 2 mg of B6 in the B-Complex, only 2.6 mg in the Prenatal, and then 50 mg/day for the regular B6 supplement. 

There is 15 mcg of B12 in the B-Complex and 8 mcg of B12 in the Prenatal.

so lets see... i am getting a total of:

54.6 mg of B6 per day &
23 mcg of B12 per day.

Is that good or should i switch something up? Is there enough B12 to offset the B6? :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

Alix said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Alix!!!!! I can't wait to be joining you soon!!!!
> Keeping positive...I am 3 days pregnant! LOL :rofl:
> 
> LOL...
> 
> I was incredibly lucky and fell pregnant in my second month of trying.. But the first month, I was like a force.. I did EVERYTHING right.. Ate right, drank water right, exercised, bla bla bla.. And nothing.. Got really :( so I slacked off a bit in the second cycle.. and WALLAH!!! :) :baby:
> 
> Being positive is great.. Being obsessed isn't.. Really hard for us googlers and babynbump-ers.. LMAO!!Click to expand...

yeah, isn't that ironic how that happens? I was super blessed and got pregnant my first cycle TTC...as well as my first cycle off BCPs! ...but that ended in a MC...now im SUPER anxious about doing even better...and tyring to stay more positive because for 1 it helps my mindset, and for 2, in my own personal experience, I find it very uplifting when others are so positive, so i try to set the example for those on B&B because we all know too well how TTC can cause anxieties and what not.


----------



## Guppy051708

_"Being positive is great.. Being obsessed isn't.. Really hard for us googlers and babynbump-ers.. LMAO!!"_

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Wow amerikiwi only 40 days to go for you, it still doest seem that long since i remember you saying you got your bfp on here, how time flys. You must be getting super excited :)


----------



## 2016

Guppy I have also just started on the Bs because of short LP last cycle and low post ov temps. Started on 50mg B complex in the morning in addition to my prenatal at night which has about 8mg in it. I think the amounts you listed sound good I would personally start at 50ish rather than 100ish and increase if you need to. Starting on CD 3 should be plenty time to have an effect. Good luck hun...can x


----------



## crossroads

Titi said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Hi All- BFP Dream last night only to get a :bfn: this morning.
> Crushed.
> 
> Thanks all for helping with my charts-I am so new to all this. Kelly9-what do high temps generally mean? I keep hearing mine are high but that was a surprise to me b/c I always thought that 98.6f was 'average' temp. and mine are mostly lower than that.......
> So much to learn!
> 
> What brand of HPT did you use chick? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> FRER-FMU DPO12 :cry: all day:cry:Click to expand...

I'm sorry chick :( Don't worry there is still hope :hugs: When is AF due?


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Titi

crossroads said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Hi All- BFP Dream last night only to get a :bfn: this morning.
> Crushed.
> 
> Thanks all for helping with my charts-I am so new to all this. Kelly9-what do high temps generally mean? I keep hearing mine are high but that was a surprise to me b/c I always thought that 98.6f was 'average' temp. and mine are mostly lower than that.......
> So much to learn!
> 
> What brand of HPT did you use chick? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> FRER-FMU DPO12 :cry: all day:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry chick :( Don't worry there is still hope :hugs: When is AF due?Click to expand...


*Thanks so much. AF due tomorrow morning. And I have a baby shower Saturday to go to...........................:wacko:

How are you feeling??


----------



## amerikiwi

Guppy051708 said:


> amerikiwi said:
> 
> 
> Hi chart stalkers. Popped in to see how the charts are looking and see there's been some B6 talk.
> 
> I went from an 8 day LP to pregnant on my first cycle taking 50mg of B6. Like the others have said, if you get too much, you just pee it out. I was warned however that going over 100mg for an extended period of time without the balance of having B12 can cause nerve damage. How much B6 does your B-complex have in it (mine had 50). Personally, since you'll have B6 in your complex and prenatal, I'd supplement with one additional B6 50 tab as that would keep you closer to 100mg for the day.
> 
> Good luck ladies! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Thanks hun! Lets see, There is only 2 mg of B6 in the B-Complex, only 2.6 mg in the Prenatal, and then 50 mg/day for the regular B6 supplement.
> 
> There is 15 mcg of B12 in the B-Complex and 8 mcg of B12 in the Prenatal.
> 
> so lets see... i am getting a total of:
> 
> 54.6 mg of B6 per day &
> 23 mcg of B12 per day.
> 
> Is that good or should i switch something up? Is there enough B12 to offset the B6? :shrug:Click to expand...

Hi Guppy! The above numbers sound great for starting at around 50mg of B6. My understanding is the concern of B12 is primarily when you're going over 100mg of B6 for an extended period. If you were to want to up it too 100mg a day then I'd look to add some B12 in there. You can get some B-complexes that have 50mg of both B6 and B12 in it. Although you may not be planning on taking them for an extended period of time, I was too scared to stop them once I got my BFP and they help with morning sickness so you may well find yourself taking them for another nine months!


----------



## amerikiwi

SarahMelissa said:


> Wow amerikiwi only 40 days to go for you, it still doest seem that long since i remember you saying you got your bfp on here, how time flys. You must be getting super excited :)

Hi Sarah! Yes, I am getting extremely excited to meet my little girl!! After the first trimester, time really flew by for me! I clearly remember temping 5 times a day after my implant dip and running onto this forum with pee stick in hand once it finally showed on the test. :thumbup: It's a feeling I'll never forget and hope everyone on this thread experiences soon. 

How are you enjoying being pregnant? Hopefully not too much morning sickness. :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

amerikiwi said:


> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> Wow amerikiwi only 40 days to go for you, it still doest seem that long since i remember you saying you got your bfp on here, how time flys. You must be getting super excited :)
> 
> Hi Sarah! Yes, I am getting extremely excited to meet my little girl!! After the first trimester, time really flew by for me! I clearly remember temping 5 times a day after my implant dip and running onto this forum with pee stick in hand once it finally showed on the test. :thumbup: It's a feeling I'll never forget and hope everyone on this thread experiences soon.
> 
> How are you enjoying being pregnant? Hopefully not too much morning sickness. :)Click to expand...

so excited to see pics of your little girl :wohoo: and I know, definately a feeling i will never forget either, i carried my positive HPT around in my handbag for about a week so i could keep looking at it all the time :rofl:

Im loving being pregnant, i think i have had a pretty easy ride so far, absolutly no MS watsoever, and most days if i didnt know i were pregnant i wouldnt really even notice, i hardly have any symptoms at all, i am starting to notice a bit of a bump now though :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Hey amerikiwi, do you have her name picked out yet?

I have not been one of the lucky ones, still waiting for my BFP 16 long cycles going onto 17 soon.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hey kelly how has your studying been going??? you must be almost ready to call the period hotline again?


----------



## Kelly9

Not till nov 27 so 8 more days... still so far away!


----------



## amerikiwi

Kelly9 said:


> Hey amerikiwi, do you have her name picked out yet?
> 
> I have not been one of the lucky ones, still waiting for my BFP 16 long cycles going onto 17 soon.

Hi Kelly :wave:

We have a short list of names but can't settle on just one yet. I think we'll end up waiting until we see her and then decide which one suits. 

I keep my fingers crossed that your day comes soon. I've been quietly stalking you and waiting for the day that I can congratulate you on your well deserved BFP. :hugs:


----------



## amerikiwi

SarahMelissa said:


> amerikiwi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> Wow amerikiwi only 40 days to go for you, it still doest seem that long since i remember you saying you got your bfp on here, how time flys. You must be getting super excited :)
> 
> Hi Sarah! Yes, I am getting extremely excited to meet my little girl!! After the first trimester, time really flew by for me! I clearly remember temping 5 times a day after my implant dip and running onto this forum with pee stick in hand once it finally showed on the test. :thumbup: It's a feeling I'll never forget and hope everyone on this thread experiences soon.
> 
> How are you enjoying being pregnant? Hopefully not too much morning sickness. :)Click to expand...
> 
> so excited to see pics of your little girl :wohoo: and I know, definately a feeling i will never forget either, i carried my positive HPT around in my handbag for about a week so i could keep looking at it all the time :rofl:
> 
> Im loving being pregnant, i think i have had a pretty easy ride so far, absolutly no MS watsoever, and most days if i didnt know i were pregnant i wouldnt really even notice, i hardly have any symptoms at all, i am starting to notice a bit of a bump now though :happydance:Click to expand...

You lucky girl!! I have also been extremely lucky in my pregnancy. I did have MS pretty bad for a few weeks, but that seems so far away now. 

Be sure to take bump photos. I wish I had taken more when my bump first started showing as now I can't remember what it was like to not have a bump. My little one likes to stick her butt out at the very front of my bump. The midwife today looked at my bump and said "look at that big butt there"! Fortunately she was talking about bubs and not me!


----------



## Kelly9

It makes me happy to know you're silently stalking me... I hope it happens soon to I am getting sick of it all.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Im stalking you and waiting for the day i can cry coz i will be so happy for you too Kelly :hugs:

Amerikiwi i have been taking pics of my belly each and every week starting at 4 weeks and i just did my 9 week one this morning, they are all in my journal, i couldnt believe this mornings one, i most definately already have a bump and that was before i had even eaten anything, by night time its looking huge, DH is teasing me :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

So tonight I did 2 interesting things 1) I stuffed panties in my bra to make my boobs bigger then showed DH and said these are my during pregnancy boobs! He loved it. It was an incentive I guess :rofl:

2) also passed these cabbage patch dolls in walmart for 10 bucks and bought a brown eyed brown haired one for our future baby girl. I normally have a strict don't buy baby stuff while ttc rule but I couldn't help it. As a kid I had cabbage patch dolls and loved them. Now I have one to give.


----------



## SarahMelissa

OMG i havent seen cabbage patch kids since i was about 10, i used to have one but didnt think they existed anymore.


----------



## Guppy051708

SarahMelissa said:


> OMG i havent seen cabbage patch kids since i was about 10, i used to have one but didnt think they existed anymore.

Me either, but i used to really love those dolls! Thats such a great idea though! =]

Well, i just wanted to thank you ladies again about the B vitamins and whatnot! I think I am already seeing a difference with my temps! They are getting closer to the temps they should be :happydance:

Oh yeah, I had a question. You know how when AF is going to arrive, your temps go way down? Well, when the :witch: is about to leave for the month, will your temps go up? Or is there just no indication? :shrug:


----------



## 2016

Guppy051708 said:


> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> OMG i havent seen cabbage patch kids since i was about 10, i used to have one but didnt think they existed anymore.
> 
> Me either, but i used to really love those dolls! Thats such a great idea though! =]
> 
> Well, i just wanted to thank you ladies again about the B vitamins and whatnot! I think I am already seeing a difference with my temps! They are getting closer to the temps they should be :happydance:
> 
> Oh yeah, I had a question. You know how when AF is going to arrive, your temps go way down? Well, when the :witch: is about to leave for the month, will your temps go up? Or is there just no indication? :shrug:Click to expand...

My temps go a bit bonkers right after AF...don't know what they are supposed to do...

Glad you are getting on with the B vits. I am not sure if they are making any difference to me yet we will have to see how soon I ov, how long my LF is and how high my post ov temps are. One of the many things I am trying though must be doing something because I am getting more ferning/partial ferning on my microscope and more CM and almost always EW :dance:

I keep hoping every day that I will poas and the OPK will be a bit darker for me...but it is still stubbornly negative. My best friend is in her 2ww at 7dpo so will be testing next week. I soooo want to have at least ovulated before I have to cope with her news. Don't get me wrong I will be super happy for her (she had an early mmc last month) but I just know it will make me feel desperate. Last time she told me about her BFP was the day after my ectopic surgery. All we wanted was to get pg together and be real life bump buddies.....but now I realise it is just not that simple. :nope:

How are the rest of you girls? Anyone want to take bets on which day I will ovulate (I realise it will be a complete guess)?


----------



## Kelly9

I hpoe you O soon 2016. My temp was highest it's ever been yesterday in my LP but it went back down today so who knows. Just awaiting witch now. Another 6 days till she shows.


----------



## 2016

Kelly9 - I did notice that wonderful high temp of yours. I hope it shoots back up there tomorrow and stays that way for.....9 months or so :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Kelly! Your chart still looks excellent!!!! :thumbup:
And maybe its starting to look triphasic?? :shrug:


----------



## Titi

:bfn: and AF today. A day late with temps still way above coverline. I was starting to get excited, although they did dip slightly the last few days. WELL on to CYCLE TWELVE of ttc#1 for me.........................................................................advise please-pretty clear ov last cycle and BD every day for 7 days week of up until 2 dpo. 
DH going for SA on 11/30. Thanks girls.


----------



## 2016

Titi said:


> :bfn: and AF today. A day late with temps still way above coverline. I was starting to get excited, although they did dip slightly the last few days. WELL on to CYCLE TWELVE of ttc#1 for me.........................................................................advise please-pretty clear ov last cycle and BD every day for 7 days week of up until 2 dpo.
> DH going for SA on 11/30. Thanks girls.

Awww Titi...sorry she got you - and with temps still above coverline...has she no respect? :hugs:

When I looked at your chart earlier I wondered how things were going with you but I didn't want to ask.

As for what to suggest...I'm not sure. Your cycles are a nice length and so is your LF. You might have got the eggy this time but it just didnt take so don't feel like something is wrong and you have to fix/change anything. Saying that you are a strong and patient woman at 12 cycles. I am turning into a broody moody terror only 3 cycles down the line. :blush:


----------



## Titi

2016 said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: and AF today. A day late with temps still way above coverline. I was starting to get excited, although they did dip slightly the last few days. WELL on to CYCLE TWELVE of ttc#1 for me.........................................................................advise please-pretty clear ov last cycle and BD every day for 7 days week of up until 2 dpo.
> DH going for SA on 11/30. Thanks girls.
> 
> Awww Titi...sorry she got you - and with temps still above coverline...has she no respect? :hugs:
> 
> When I looked at your chart earlier I wondered how things were going with you but I didn't want to ask.
> 
> As for what to suggest...I'm not sure. Your cycles are a nice length and so is your LF. You might have got the eggy this time but it just didnt take so don't feel like something is wrong and you have to fix/change anything. Saying that you are a strong and patient woman at 12 cycles. I am turning into a broody moody terror only 3 cycles down the line. :blush:Click to expand...

**aw thanks 2016-feel free to ask any time....it helps for me to share. What made it hard this month is thinking I was pregnant about 2d-9dpo but then just knew I wasn't about 10dpo and test confirmed at 12dpo. But then my stupid temps stayed up and it confused me b/c this is my first month temping.

Yes-11 months ttc is just far too much! Thank you so much for words of encouragment-this forum really helps, although I have been down in the dumps the last few days but resolved to get back on track tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Titi

ps-what is lunar stimulation?


----------



## 2016

Titi said:


> ps-what is lunar stimulation?

Basically its the theory that our menstrual cycles were historically linked to the moons 28 day phases. Simulating full moonlight by sleeping with a light on for days 13 to 17 of your cycle should help regulate them. Unfortunately I only managed CD 13,14 & 16 because my OH wouldnt agree to ruining our nights sleep with a night so I could only do it while I was away.
I also suffer from SAD (seasonal affective disorder) where the overproduction of melatonin can supress the hormones that should help you ovulate. I have a sun lamp which I am trying to use every day. Here are some websites that talk about it:
https://www.westonaprice.org/women/fertility.html
https://www.talkaboutsleep.com/sleep-disorders/2006/02/circadian-rhythm-infertility.htm

(I am sure I saw the words lunar simulation somewhere but they seem to call it night-lighting)

Basically I am a nut and will try anything to ov before CD24. Although the way I am stressing and having to travel for work I am going to delay it anyway! :dohh:


----------



## Titi

Thanks 2016 for the info. I agree I would try just about anything for a BFP. Don't think my problem is related to my cycle though, waiting to find out why BFN x 11!

Good luck this cycle!!!!!


----------



## Cleo

Sorry the witch got you Titi -- so shitty. We finally got pregnant in month 13 of trying (we m/c one earlier). We were actually on the waiting list for the fertility specialist when we got our BFP, but if that hadn't happened, it would have been a looong wait to get in. Technically we're still on the list. We got our recommendation in Sept and STILL haven't even received a phone call to get an appointment. Thankfully (and fx'd) we don't need it anymore. Not sure if the waiting is as bad in the US, but if it is, my advice would be to go now, and just lie and say you've been trying for over a year. We also had OHs "boys" checked out at the 6 or 7 month just to make sure everyone deserved a place on the swim team! :) That might be a good thing to do as well if you haven't already. Good luck!


----------



## Titi

Thank you Cleo! CONGRATS on your BFP! Prayers for a Sticky Bean!!!!!!!!!! 

Thanks for the advice on FS. I don't know how the wait is here-will look into. DH going for a SA this month. Have one sched. on 11/30 but will resched. as it is too close to OV.


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all. 

2016 you can take vitamin D for SAD. Thats what you are loosing out on in the winter months and what the lamp is giving you except it's much easier to take a pill every morning instead. I take it when I remember.

I hear you ladies, cycle 16 for me right now! I am beyond fed up. Have no PMA left, haven't since June which I guess makes it easier each time witch shows, at least now I get to call in my periods so I can potentially be offered treatment. 

As for temps above cover line before AF shows, mine do that pretty much every month some people's temps don't drop till a day or so after bleeding had started.


----------



## 2016

Thanks Kelly9. I do take vitamin D every day (not sure how much) but thats not enough. My problem is the whole seratonin/melatonin thing. Makes me down-right depressed and grouchy. I have hit a particular low because I didnt have my special light with me while travelling the last 2 weeks but, now I am back in regular use I am picking up a bit. Its easy because I normally just use it at my desk at work in the mornings.
I hear you about no PMA though and I am so early on my journey. I still think your temps look great. x


----------



## Titi

Hi Kelly-thanks for info. I agree that TTC goes from being fun and exciting in first few months to downright hard at this point. Esp. when normal people with lots of luck ask me if I have "tried timing" or using an "Opk". Should launch into a description of cm for them or something, lol. 2016-I bet it is hard TTC even after such a short time with you are going through-definitely has been a hard few months, huh. So sorry to hear about 
etopic.


----------



## Kelly9

2016 you should try and keep your PMA up! You haven't been at it long 3 months right? I lost my PMA at cycle 11 when we got our bad SA results. Won't have PMA again till I start the ICSI cycle and if it ends up we don't get pregnant first try with that, thats going to be the hardest biggest let down of my life. So even my PMA then will be clouded over occasionally by doubt. Time will tell. As great as my temps look I know I am not pregnant. I have had a triphasic chart with crazy high temps and nothing.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Chartstalkers. I am on the 1st cycle after yet another MC, and this one is all going a bit weird with no even remote signs of ov approaching. I wondered if you'd have a look at my chart and give me your advice/opinions? I just want to ov so I now when AF is due as I need to get some post-ov tests done etc. If its anovulatory, how long will it last? The whole thing is starting to get me down now. 

Thanks in anticipation, and good luck to you all.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi Lamburai :hi: sorry for your losses :cry: :hugs: I think after a MC your cycle could be a bit messed up and i certainly cant see an ovulation pattern on your chart just yet, but on your previous one i see you didnt O until CD24 so it could still be coming. It could be hard to tell, which i know is not the answer you want to hear, but considering its your first cycle after mc i think all you can really do is just wait it out and see what happens.

Would you like your chart added to the front page so you can become a regular stalker and others can stalk you??


----------



## Guppy051708

Hey girls,

Does wearing sweatpants to bed change a vaginal temp? [as compared to sleeping in your undies? or no clothes at all :rofl:] Or does that not matter since that temps is "internal"?

Lamburai, I agree with SarahMelissa. You still arn't on the CD that you Oved before, so maybe its coming soon. :thumbup: Sometimes some MC has an effect on a woman's cycle and sometimes it doesn't. 
I will keep looking at your chart each day and I'll let you know why I *think* you may have Ov (though Im no doctor). Good luck hun. Im sure everything is fine :hugs:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Guppy051708

Well, it looks like you Ov on CD 13 last time, and you're on CD 12...so im thinking soon! :yipee:


----------



## crossroads

Titi said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Hi All- BFP Dream last night only to get a :bfn: this morning.
> Crushed.
> 
> Thanks all for helping with my charts-I am so new to all this. Kelly9-what do high temps generally mean? I keep hearing mine are high but that was a surprise to me b/c I always thought that 98.6f was 'average' temp. and mine are mostly lower than that.......
> So much to learn!
> 
> What brand of HPT did you use chick? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> FRER-FMU DPO12 :cry: all day:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry chick :( Don't worry there is still hope :hugs: When is AF due?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Thanks so much. AF due tomorrow morning. And I have a baby shower Saturday to go to...........................:wacko:
> 
> How are you feeling??Click to expand...

I feel :sick: Thanks for asking :flower:

Sorry about the baby shower. I know how hard they can be. You're a stronger woman than me. I could never have went to a baby shower when I was ttc. Hell, I'm not sure I'm ready to attend any yet. How did it go? :hugs:


----------



## Titi

awww thanks Crossroads. It wasn't much fun, and didn't realize I would be oldest girl there without bump or kids-and three other girls were expecting. Oh well, maybe it will rub off on me. I don't know how strong I am, I suppose the truth is I was afraid not going might bring bad karma, lol. Sorry to hear you are sick, but nothing is better than feeling green with a bean, right?????? :hugs:


----------



## crossroads

Titi said:


> awww thanks Crossroads. It wasn't much fun, and didn't realize I would be oldest girl there without bump or kids-and three other girls were expecting. Oh well, maybe it will rub off on me. I don't know how strong I am, I suppose the truth is I was afraid not going might bring bad karma, lol. Sorry to hear you are sick, but nothing is better than feeling green with a bean, right?????? :hugs:

:hugs:

Gosh it sounds like it was tough :( You were so brave. :hugs:

I'm a fan of self-protection. I try to stay away from places or people that will make me feel negative if at all possible.


----------



## 2016

Guppy051708 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Does wearing sweatpants to bed change a vaginal temp? [as compared to sleeping in your undies? or no clothes at all :rofl:] Or does that not matter since that temps is "internal"?
> 
> Lamburai, I agree with SarahMelissa. You still arn't on the CD that you Oved before, so maybe its coming soon. :thumbup: Sometimes some MC has an effect on a woman's cycle and sometimes it doesn't.
> I will keep looking at your chart each day and I'll let you know why I *think* you may have Ov (though Im no doctor). Good luck hun. Im sure everything is fine :hugs:
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

I do vag temps and I dont think it matters because it is internal as you say. I have also noticed with vag temps that I can get out of bed, walk to the bathroom and take my temp and it doesnt go crazy....I think mouth temps have the "before you move or speak" rule so I am so glad I vag temp. My OH complained bitterly when I first started and was mouth temping because he hated being woken by the beep! :dohh:


----------



## 2016

Hey girls...quick question.
I have noticed this cycle that I am getting Ferning or Partial Ferning on my saliva microscope loads more. Last cycle I only got it just before ov and now I have had it almost every day since CD6 :shrug:
If I hadn't been using the microscope for 2 cycles already I would think I was doing something wrong but I am getting very good at recognising it. Hope it means I am super fertile this cycle :happydance:
Any other thoughts on my temps...they seems to be dipping quite low. I think my OPK was a touch darker today but I might just have been imagining it.


----------



## Alix

2016 said:


> Hey girls...quick question.
> I have noticed this cycle that I am getting Ferning or Partial Ferning on my saliva microscope loads more. Last cycle I only got it just before ov and now I have had it almost every day since CD6 :shrug:
> If I hadn't been using the microscope for 2 cycles already I would think I was doing something wrong but I am getting very good at recognising it. Hope it means I am super fertile this cycle :happydance:
> Any other thoughts on my temps...they seems to be dipping quite low. I think my OPK was a touch darker today but I might just have been imagining it.

I used to use the microscope... I never got accurate readings. One month it'd showed ovulation clearly, next month nothing, next month full ferning all month... I used OPK's during these cycles too and found them far more accurate. Apparently women can get partial or full ferning cause of Oestrogen levels.. Who knows.. I reckon we could all go overboard with "monitors", but I used the Microscope (just for research purposes lol), OPK sticks, monitoring CM and temping.. Mind you I'm liking the idea of these monitors.. Alleviates the use of a million different monitoring devices and you only use one! :)

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2016

Well my oestrogen must be super high this cycle....and I thought vit B was supposed in increase progesterone :shrug: maybe thats only after ov. Oh well it gives me something to do in between poas lol.


----------



## Alix

2016 said:


> Well my oestrogen must be super high this cycle....and I thought vit B was supposed in increase progesterone :shrug: maybe thats only after ov. Oh well it gives me something to do in between poas lol.

MMmmmmmmmmmmmmm Pitty it's not as easy or logical as we want it to be hey!!! :(

I thought Vit B was only to increase LP.. I didn't think it increased progesterone.. but some how increased LP.. Anyone else know??

And yeah.. they microscope is good to do between POAS! LMAO!


----------



## SarahMelissa

My personal opionion on the salvia microscope is that it is a complete piece of shit, it never once said that i was ovulating.......hhhhmmm wonder how i get preganant then :rofl: i would use OPK's i think they are much more reliable.


----------



## kstancook

ok I know i havent really updated anyone lately. Been very busy at work! here is what is going on...ok guys...you know hoe my period has been really light. So in bed this morning I was like why dont I take a preg test just to make sure... well the answer brand had two strong lines and the FRER had one little line but I am still spotting. I called the dr and am still waiting to see if spotting for 5 days is normal. OMG I am freaking out that I am miscarrying! Please pray for me....will let you know more when I know something. Pics of the tests are in my journal

Update: Dr wants me to get blood work today, results tomorrow! then retest on Friday results Monday to see if they are going up. Going to take the blood now! OMG 

Update: got blood drawn testing for high beta numbers and progestrone. I will know the results tomorrow at 2 pm. Hope it goes fast.


----------



## Alix

kstancook said:


> ok I know i havent really updated anyone lately. Been very busy at work! here is what is going on...ok guys...you know hoe my period has been really light. So in bed this morning I was like why dont I take a preg test just to make sure... well the answer brand had two strong lines and the FRER had one little line but I am still spotting. I called the dr and am still waiting to see if spotting for 5 days is normal. OMG I am freaking out that I am miscarrying! Please pray for me....will let you know more when I know something. Pics of the tests are in my journal
> 
> Update: Dr wants me to get blood work today, results tomorrow! then retest on Friday results Monday to see if they are going up. Going to take the blood now! OMG
> 
> Update: got blood drawn testing for high beta numbers and progestrone. I will know the results tomorrow at 2 pm. Hope it goes fast.

OMG! That's great! Can't wait for the update tomorrow!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## SarahMelissa

kstancook, i hope it is all well for you, defiantley keep us updated, i will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Guppy051708

Praying for a sticky Kstancook!


----------



## kstancook

thanks! Glad my drs are so proactive!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I am glad they are too Kstan!! This thread got lost for me somehow.. weird. :dust: for sticky bean!!


----------



## Kelly9

Kstan take a deep breath if it is just light I wouldn't worry to much loads of people spot lightly and are just fine. In either case I am sending you babydust and congrats.

AFM, VERY SORE BOOBIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG ok done with caps but man my boobs hurt. I mean the normally do just not quite this bad. Seems my PMS is getting worse with every month that goes by, sigh.


----------



## 2016

kstancook - looks to me like you had a massive implantation dip but your temp is back up high now so hopefully it will all be ok. I know lots of people who had spotting throught their first trimester and even their whole pregnancy (my mother included). Apparently it is the drop in hormones that causes the dip which can also cause small amounts of the lining to break away but it is normal. No guarantees in life but i will hope and pray this bean hangs on for you. Good luck with the test...keep us posted. x


----------



## kstancook

well i decided to test again this morning with an Answer....there was a line but it was lighter than yesterdays, so I a little worried about that...waiting for test results still. More than likely I need Monday to come sooner and them to let me know the numbers are moving up


----------



## Kelly9

Oh Kstancook I hope it all works out for you hun! Keep us posted!


----------



## kstancook

drs results: 94 HCG 5 progestrone. Not looking good at all. Going on progestrone cream to see if that helps. test again friday


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Sarahmelissa - not sure how to quote but you asked if I wanted to be added to the front page to be stalked, and the answer is yes please!!


----------



## Kelly9

Sarah this message is for you so I hope you are online soon... I hope you have room for another bump buddy...... Yup thats right. I'm up the spout. Just went to the doctors and got it confirmed and everything! AHHHHHHHH 16 cycles and told we would likely never conceive naturally and We did!!!!!!!!! I'm crying and shaking and glowing.

Kstancook I hope they go up! SOrry if my announcement is in bad timing.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly9 said:


> Sarah this message is for you so I hope you are online soon... I hope you have room for another bump buddy...... Yup thats right. I'm up the spout. Just went to the doctors and got it confirmed and everything! AHHHHHHHH 16 cycles and told we would likely never conceive naturally and We did!!!!!!!!! I'm crying and shaking and glowing.
> 
> Kstancook I hope they go up! SOrry if my announcement is in bad timing.

OMG Kelly WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG HOLY FUCK I AM CRYING MY EYES OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## 2016

Wow wee Kelly9!Congratulations! :headspin::juggle::wohoo::rain::bunny:\\:D/
I just logged on to look at your chart specifically because it has been looking so fab the last few days. This is wonderful news. Lets hope its catchy for the rest of us stalkers!

BTW is there a chart stalkers logo...cos you would have earned the graduate logo by now...?


----------



## SarahMelissa

2016 said:


> BTW is there a chart stalkers logo...cos you would have earned the graduate logo by now...?

That's quite a good idea, i will look into that today and make one up :)


----------



## 2016

kstancook. According to the beta testing database, hcg levels in successful pregnancies has been recorded at anywhere from 16 to 12318 at 19dpo...
https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single
Don't know about progesterone numbers but your cream will help that. As the other girls say at least your doctors are on top of things.
Keep us posted with your next tests and I will send you mahooosive amounts of positive sticky energy. x


----------



## SarahMelissa

Lamburai1703 said:


> Hi Sarahmelissa - not sure how to quote but you asked if I wanted to be added to the front page to be stalked, and the answer is yes please!!

All done, your chart has been added :)


----------



## Titi

yay Kelly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! That gives me, at cycle 12 hope!!!!!!!! Yes!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Congratulations Kelly!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:!

_ALL things are possible!_


----------



## kstancook

Congrats Kelly!!! You deserve this!!!! So happy for you


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Congratulations Kelly!!!!!! :flow:


----------



## SarahMelissa

What do you think of this as a chart stalkers graduate logo?? Im open to any changes and suggestions....... https://mbmfiles.com/Nov2009/091125-Juy0o7g0QM8.gif


----------



## kstancook

Love It!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats pretty cool! All of us is going to be getting one of those pretty soon :winkwink:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Love it!! It is really pretty!


----------



## amerikiwi

:yipee::yipee::yipee: OMG Kelly!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Ok girls whoever wants the graduate logo, here is the link, i might also add it to the front page as well.


PHP:

[URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://mbmfiles.com/Nov2009/091125-Juy0o7g0QM8.gif[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Kelly9

I love it to! Thanks everyone for all your nice words. I never thought this was possible. Gearing up to pee on a digi tomorrow even though docs confirmed cause I need to see those words. 

Kstancook, when do you get your next set of levels in? Sending sticky dust to you!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Hope it sets in for you after that digi tells you ARE indeed going to be a mommy!! :flow:


----------



## 2016

SarahMelissa said:


> What do you think of this as a chart stalkers graduate logo?? Im open to any changes and suggestions....... https://mbmfiles.com/Nov2009/091125-Juy0o7g0QM8.gif

Its fab! I want one of those! :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

I hope it sets in to but likely it will be real when I can hear that little heart beat.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly expect to not sleep for about a week, i couldnt and i would wake up and be up at about 4am every day coz i was too excited to be asleep :rofl:


----------



## ThatGirl

im still waiting to ovulate, :( hope everyone else is ok


----------



## kstancook

Kelly9 said:


> I love it to! Thanks everyone for all your nice words. I never thought this was possible. Gearing up to pee on a digi tomorrow even though docs confirmed cause I need to see those words.
> 
> Kstancook, when do you get your next set of levels in? Sending sticky dust to you!

I take bloods again tomorrow because it is Thanksgiving today. So I have to wait till Monday to know the results! This has been a long 6 days and I am only on day 3


----------



## Kelly9

Kstancook hold on there! We're here for you to distract you. 

Sarah I just thought to look at the first page and see my new status. It's nice.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kstancook - im keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Thatgirl - I hope you Ovulate soon, your chart looks like you might be about to :sex:

Kelly - loving the new avatar pic :) and yep its nice to have one of those flashing things next to your name isnt it, when i got mine i kept looking at it on the October testers thread just so i could see it again :haha:


----------



## 2016

ThatGirl said:


> im still waiting to ovulate, :( hope everyone else is ok

I have been watching your chart closely because we are on the same cycle day (well we were but I can't make up my mind which was CD1) and we have roughly the same ov date. Did you do an OPK today? Your eggy must be just around the corner surely....you had watery/fertile CM right at ov last time.
My OPK got darker today although still a couple of days away from positive I think.


----------



## Guppy051708

I am waiting to Ov too :wacko:
I know that last two cycles i didn't Ov until CD 20, but then again, the first cycle of charting was after BCP (so thats probably not my norm) and the second cycle charting was immediatly after my MC (not to mention that for most of that cycle FF said I Ov on CD 19, then decided to switch it to CD 20 just bc of CM wayy afterwards :shrug:)

anyways, ive been getting tons of EW CM. Its def. getting thicker and stretchier, but im still getting negatives on the OV :test: I have a really good feeling that I will OV sooner this cycle (parts of my other cycles b4 ovulation look very similar to where i am now), 

i just wish I knew when I was gonna Ov...

any ideas? :shrug:


----------



## 2016

Guppy051708 said:


> I am waiting to Ov too :wacko:
> I know that last two cycles i didn't Ov until CD 20, but then again, the first cycle of charting was after BCP (so thats probably not my norm) and the second cycle charting was immediatly after my MC (not to mention that for most of that cycle FF said I Ov on CD 19, then decided to switch it to CD 20 just bc of CM wayy afterwards :shrug:)
> 
> anyways, ive been getting tons of EW CM. Its def. getting thicker and stretchier, but im still getting negatives on the OV :test: I have a really good feeling that I will OV sooner this cycle (parts of my other cycles b4 ovulation look very similar to where i am now),
> 
> i just wish I knew when I was gonna Ov...
> 
> any ideas? :shrug:

I see what you mean about other cycles looking similar to where you are now. I think your ov is just around the corner...before day 16. Good to see you are getting your BD on. :thumbup:
Its so frustrating waiting for that OPK to go dark...but it will suddenly be there one day with a big whoooosh!

Wanna guess when my ov might be? I have the same thoughts that first cycle was after BCP (I actually ovd on CD31 but wasnt temping from the start) and then last cycle was the first one after a loss. It does look like I am a late ov-er tho.


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks 2016 :friends:

Hmm, good question...i sorta think that you will Ov in the next couple days. CM looks like its right there. Good timing on the :sex: :winkwink: and it seems one of your cycles you Ov on CD 24 and the one before that CD 16, so im betting it will be within the next couple of days :)

Have your OPKs been getting darker? I still dont even have a light LH line yet :wacko: Though i am trying a different brand of OPKs this time. Hopefully they are not crap! LOL (I've am now using the ANSWER brand of OPKs, get more for less). Anyone have experience with this brand? I usually get a "fade-in" pattern with my OPKs, but maybe this brand wont do that? :shrug:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Guppy,
I used that brand and had great results!!(answer) I also out of curiosity tried the target brand and they work well and so do the frer . The frer don't have a food fade in though, it goes from super light to dark on just the day you have your surge. So not much notice.lol. But I"m sure everybody is different and you will find the ones that work best for you!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey all! I think you two are both going to O soon maybe in the next week or so but that is all I can tell.

SO I almost got sick on shift at the hospital today watching a doc remove a patients halo, I think it was thinking about the screws coming out of the head that did me in so I left in a rush to settle myself. Got heartburn to. But I welcome it all! Oh and am farting a lot! :rofl: No spotting today like would normally happen if I wasn't pregnant true test will be tomorrow AF will have come by then for sure in a non pregnant cycle so I think I will be able to breath after that.


----------



## amerikiwi

Guppy051708 said:


> I am waiting to Ov too :wacko:
> I know that last two cycles i didn't Ov until CD 20, but then again, the first cycle of charting was after BCP (so thats probably not my norm) and the second cycle charting was immediatly after my MC (not to mention that for most of that cycle FF said I Ov on CD 19, then decided to switch it to CD 20 just bc of CM wayy afterwards :shrug:)
> 
> anyways, ive been getting tons of EW CM. Its def. getting thicker and stretchier, but im still getting negatives on the OV :test: I have a really good feeling that I will OV sooner this cycle (parts of my other cycles b4 ovulation look very similar to where i am now),
> 
> i just wish I knew when I was gonna Ov...
> 
> any ideas? :shrug:

A number of ladies (myself included) had delayed ovulation on the first cycle of taking B6. If that happens, it's not necessarily a bad thing. The B-vits will make sure that you release the egg only when it's fully ripe, and not beforehand. If you look at my chart, you'll see I had a fake out ov. on CD12 complete with positive OPK and 3 days of temp rises, but then didn't actually ovulate until almost two weeks later. 

I know what a pain is it waiting to ovulate though, so I hope you both ov. soon!


----------



## 2016

I'm suing FR OPKs. Last cycle when I used them I had absolutely no second line until the surge began then I had 1 day medium, 1 day dark, 1 day very dark (def positive). This cycle I have had a faintish line just about every day since CD8 so much so that I kept thinking it was getting darker. Confused the heck outta me! 
Don't know if this has anything to do with the huge amounts of EWCM I have had and the saliva ferning most days too! Do you think the EPO or B6 did this?
Either way I hope it means I'm super-fertile this month :dance:
ameriwiki - see what you mean about the face out....interesting. I am prepared to wait for ov if it ends up like you!


----------



## GossipGirly

Hi guys, could u take a look at my chart please? has it just gone triphasic? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a6655 thanks Gem xx


----------



## Guppy051708

GossipGirly, do you have a link to your chart? I'd be more than happy to look :)


----------



## 2016

Super positive OPK in da house! Woop Woop! :dance:


----------



## kstancook

Well i took a HPT this morning and it was white. I really think I miscarried last weekend. I am so sad right now and I have to get bloods this morning then work 11 hours. I just want to curl up in a ball and cry. I dont know what to do...


----------



## GossipGirly

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a6655 here is it sorry xx


----------



## Titi

Guppy051708 said:


> I am waiting to Ov too :wacko:
> I know that last two cycles i didn't Ov until CD 20, but then again, the first cycle of charting was after BCP (so thats probably not my norm) and the second cycle charting was immediatly after my MC (not to mention that for most of that cycle FF said I Ov on CD 19, then decided to switch it to CD 20 just bc of CM wayy afterwards :shrug:)
> 
> anyways, ive been getting tons of EW CM. Its def. getting thicker and stretchier, but im still getting negatives on the OV :test: I have a really good feeling that I will OV sooner this cycle (parts of my other cycles b4 ovulation look very similar to where i am now),
> 
> i just wish I knew when I was gonna Ov...
> 
> any ideas? :shrug:

****It does look like you are going to OV earlier. You are getting TONS of EWCM!!!!! Are you doing anything extra to get that much??? 
Maybe you will OV on day 15-it looks like last month you OV after 7 days of EWCM-maybe the same this month. I didn't even see EWCM for myself since I have been checking but have been doing EPO and G.F. juice. I guess as long as you are getting EW you are fertile so keep up :Bd:!!

Well I am expecting to OV about CD12 so we should be the same day!

Speaking of which-my chart is already doing the same thing it did last month, except a few days ahead of schedule which I find interesting. Could this mean anything, like that I might OV sooner this month?


----------



## 2016

kstancook said:


> Well i took a HPT this morning and it was white. I really think I miscarried last weekend. I am so sad right now and I have to get bloods this morning then work 11 hours. I just want to curl up in a ball and cry. I dont know what to do...

I am so sad this has happened to you! :hugs: Nothing I could say will take away your pain but my advice is just feel what you need to feel. If you feel sad and you wanna cry, cry. You feel angry and want to rant, rant (we are here to listen). And when you can feel happy again, let yourself feel happy. You are not alone in this :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

so sorry Kstancook :hug: 
Will keep in you my prayers. :hugs:
If you need anything, we are all here for you!


----------



## Guppy051708

*2016* So glad to hear about you Positive OPK! Don't you just love that feeling?! ^_^ almost as good as getting a :bfp: ... well maybe not, but still pretty close! :haha:

*Titi *that's what Im thinking too, and hoping for! I have been taking B6 and a B-Complex this cycle. Don't know if that could cause the CM or not, but I usually have tons of fertile CM for some reason (even when i wasn't taking those Vitamins) :shrug: That would be really cool if we Ov on the same day, because regardless of due dates, our little beans will be almost exactly the same age :yipee:

*GossipGirly* your charts looks AMAZING! I would say its getting to be triphasic! (though we wont know for sure until either you get a :bfp: or AF). Id say its looking great though! :wohoo:


----------



## GossipGirly

fxd thanks! its going to be a close one for my wedding if it is but i dont care 


so sorry kstancook sending you love xxx


----------



## jodie4805

Hi All

When I put my temp on FF this morning it came up with dotted lines on CD17. I then put in a +OPK & the dotted lines have vanished. Is that a good sign??? I had a +OPK last month, but didn't ovulate.

I'm soo confused!


----------



## Guppy051708

Dotted lines would have meant that FF was not 100% sure if that was the day of ovulation or not. Its not a bad thing, and usually its pretty close to being correct, however, since you recorded a positive OPK in, than FF became sure of when you Ovulated. Its a good thing :thumbup:


----------



## jodie4805

All I ever seem to get is dotted lines. It's months since I saw a solid line.


----------



## Guppy051708

The one cycle FF wasn't 100% sure about my Ov day either. 
Without a doubt, FF put a solid line on CD 19, but a few days after Ov I had some EW CM Even though this was days after ovulation, FF then changed my Ov Day to CD 20 (with a dotted line). So something as easy as CM can make FF unsure. BUT i do believe that I Ov on CD 19 that cycle (I get lots of CM after Ov too, so i guess FF was just confuesed :shrug:)


----------



## GossipGirly

hi sarahmelissa can I have my chart added please I would like to be part of this crew :D xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Yay! Glad your joining us dear =]


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Welcome to the group!!


----------



## ThatGirl

2016 said:


> ThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> im still waiting to ovulate, :( hope everyone else is ok
> 
> I have been watching your chart closely because we are on the same cycle day (well we were but I can't make up my mind which was CD1) and we have roughly the same ov date. Did you do an OPK today? Your eggy must be just around the corner surely....you had watery/fertile CM right at ov last time.
> My OPK got darker today although still a couple of days away from positive I think.Click to expand...

yeah was neg looks a little darker when i got preg i didnt ov till day 40


----------



## SarahMelissa

Wow you girls sure were talkative while i was asleep :rofl:

Kstancook so sorry :hugs:

GossipGirly welcome :hi: i have added your chart to the front page, its looking good :dust:


----------



## Titi

kstancook-So sorry about what you are going through right now-hopes & prayers your way.


----------



## Titi

Guppy051708 said:


> *2016*
> 
> *Titi *that's what Im thinking too, and hoping for! I have been taking B6 and a B-Complex this cycle. Don't know if that could cause the CM or not, but I usually have tons of fertile CM for some reason (even when i wasn't taking those Vitamins) :shrug: That would be really cool if we Ov on the same day, because regardless of due dates, our little beans will be almost exactly the same age :yipee:
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Yay little beans!!!! FX'd for both of us!!! I wanted to tell you that a girl at the shower I went to said her friend got a sticky bean after over a year of ttc when she put a prayer for it in a "God box". I thought you might like that-
> 
> I have been taking my prenatal since 05/08 and also in May started taking a b complex for anxiety-didn't realize it did anything more and was taking quite a bit. I stopped for a month and probably am now taking about 50mg. all together a day. Didn't notice much of anything different about my cycle.


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls-I have a question about my chart as it is only my 2nd cycle charting and don't know what's normal for me yet. It is doing almost an identical thing to last month, but 2 days ahead of schedule. Is this a coincidence or might everything get pushed up a day or two? That would mean I would be ovulating around day 10 which seems a little early but want to be prepared since we are going to try Egg meets sperm plan this cycle!!!


Welcome GG! Don't want to get your hopes up (NOTHING worse than thinking you are PG and getting a BFN-that happened to me last cycle) but I do think your chart looks fantastic!!!! Will be stalking.!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Titi said:


> Yay little beans!!!! FX'd for both of us!!!

I know! I cannot wait!!! :cloud9:



Titi said:


> I wanted to tell you that a girl at the shower I went to said her friend got a sticky bean after over a year of ttc when she put a prayer for it in a "God box". I thought you might like that

That rocks! How cool is that?!?



Titi said:


> I have been taking my prenatal since 05/08 and also in May started taking a b complex for anxiety-didn't realize it did anything more and was taking quite a bit. I stopped for a month and probably am now taking about 50mg. all together a day. Didn't notice much of anything different about my cycle.

Same here I havn't really noticed a difference in CM as far as taking B6 goes. But my temps are looking much better! :thumbup: Though i must say i dont know if thats more due to the fact that my body is getting better at regulating itself (since BCPs and MC) or if it really is from B6. Either way I will keep on taking it...hear its good for morning sickness ::flower: i started taking the Prenatal in June 2009. So our babies should def. be good and healthy! :thumbup:


----------



## kstancook

Guppy and titi- good luck with the big O and enjoy this time!!!

I just wanted to let you know that i started to bleed tonight and am miscarrying. Thanks for all your support!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

kstancook said:


> I just wanted to let you know that i started to bleed tonight and am miscarrying. Thanks for all your support!!!

I am so terribly sorry hun. I know that there probably isn't going to be much to make you feel better but you are certainly in my thoughts and prayers. I know too well how hard it is. Feel free to message me if you need anything. xxx :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

So many hugs to you kstancook!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

:hugs: kstan! Guppy & Titi, hope you both catch your eggs!! :flow:


----------



## SarahMelissa

kstancook said:


> I just wanted to let you know that i started to bleed tonight and am miscarrying. Thanks for all your support!!!

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

New here. 

(((kstancook))) Will be thinking of you.

I'm 6dpo today and fairly new to charting. Had some trouble with this chart because of a fever on CD15 right around O time, but I am definitely better now and my temps have definitely risen even if O day is not that certain. I am on vit B complex and omega 3 as well as Eltroxin for my thyroid. Oh and I am diabetic type 1 too.


----------



## 2016

Got another positive OPK - normally only get one! Wonder if this means ov is today or tomorrow...my temp has dipped fairly low too. Funny thing is my FR OPK tests are from a large pack of 20 where they arent individually wrapped. After I pee'd on, what I thought was an OPK, my OH came in and said "Hey why are you taking a pg test without me???". I said it was an OPK, and he said well why does it say pg/not pg with the line diagrams. I can only think there must have been some mistake and they put a pg test in with the batch of OPKs. It doesnt say anywhere an the box "free pg test" and I am one OPK short of the 20. Should I write to them and complain to get a freebie? lol
Of course the pg test was as negative as if my OH had pee'd on it! What a waste of a precious FRER.
Anyway, I have now given all my other pg tests to my OH to stash away until 10dpo minimum so I don't get tempted.


----------



## GossipGirly

i dunno what went on with my chart this morning :( didnt get to bed till 2 as was working last night and temp at 6.15 could that have affected it ? x


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi All! Well I am properly befuddled. FF has given me dotted lines suggesting ov on cd24. I don't agree though! CBFM gave me a high on cd26 and cd27 (today) but nothing before this. Any ideas when I might ov?


----------



## Titi

Guppy051708 said:


> kstancook said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that i started to bleed tonight and am miscarrying. Thanks for all your support!!!
> 
> I am so terribly sorry hun. I know that there probably isn't going to be much to make you feel better but you are certainly in my thoughts and prayers. I know too well how hard it is. Feel free to message me if you need anything. xxx :hugs:Click to expand...

Me too! I am so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Hi GG- Given that your not due for AF for 5+/- days I would say your coverline dip today probably was wacked out by your schedule/lack of sleep-that will def. do it. We'll see what happens with it tomorrow!


----------



## GossipGirly

here's hoping thanks for having a peek at it hun, im waiting for my guests to arrive they will be here all wknd im so pleased as it will totally take my mind off things im gonna miss a hell of a lot of tinsel tots lol xx


----------



## Guppy051708

GG, I agree with Titi. I think that drop was more than likely due to your lack of sleep. Getting a full 3-4 hours of sleep has been stressed on every website I have found on properly taking temps. Not to mention that taking them at a different time can be the cause too. I would just make a note of in FF just in case.


----------



## Kelly9

My temp is still super high! Yippee!!!! Only 18 days till first scan, how will I make it? 

Need to eat something even though I don't want to. hmmm maybe some eggs for protein.

Every twinge I get I freak out. I got one now. Ahhhhh these next two month are going to be brutal. I'll need you chicks to keep me sane.


----------



## Titi

Kelly-I can only imagine!!!! FX'd for healthy sticky little bean!!! Keep us posted!!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Kelly9 said:


> My temp is still super high! Yippee!!!! Only 18 days till first scan, how will I make it?
> 
> Need to eat something even though I don't want to. hmmm maybe some eggs for protein.
> 
> Every twinge I get I freak out. I got one now. Ahhhhh these next two month are going to be brutal. I'll need you chicks to keep me sane.

I know how you feel kelly, i have my second scan in about 24 hours and i am still nervous, just try and stay positive :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Oh yay for second scan! I hope it all goes well and I can't wait to hear back about it.


----------



## Guppy051708

Have fun at your scan girls! <3

Well i retested with an OPK again today because i noticed a significant change in fertile CM and CP. It was still negative but there was a very very faint line! Sweet. That means Ov should be imminent! The first time i tested was around 3:00 PM today and there was def. not any hint of an LH surge line. But when I retested at 11:30PM a very faint one appeard! Yay I am so excited! This means that everyone's prediction was correct! More importantly it means that I am ovulating on a "normal" CD and not so late :yipee:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks Kelly i will update in my journal and i should be getting a picture this time too :)

Guppy Yay for ovulation going to happen soon, sending you lots of baby dust and sticky vibes :hugs:


----------



## 2016

*Guppy05170* - Yay! :dance: hope it arrives very soon.
*SarahMelissa* - All the best for your scan...time has gone so fast. Can't wait to see the first sneaky pic of your bubba.
Keep meaning to say, I notice that one of the charts is duplicated on the first page (Lamburai1703 is 21 and 25)
*As for me......*temp rise this morning. :thumbup:Hope it stays up there for 9 months or so. :winkwink:
I put my own crosshairs in because I'm like a kid at Christmas and can't wait for FF to do it. I know I'm naughty and that my temp needs to STAY up but a girl can dream can't she....
:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## SarahMelissa

2016 said:


> *SarahMelissa* - All the best for your scan...time has gone so fast. Can't wait to see the first sneaky pic of your bubba.
> Keep meaning to say, I notice that one of the charts is duplicated on the first page (Lamburai1703 is 21 and 25)

Thanks :hugs: i have also fixed the double up on the charts on the front page, must have been a slight "pregnancy brain" moment on my behalf, i totally dont remember doing that :rofl:


----------



## Titi

Guppy051708 said:


> Have fun at your scan girls! <3
> 
> Well i retested with an OPK again today because i noticed a significant change in fertile CM and CP. It was still negative but there was a very very faint line! Sweet. That means Ov should be imminent! The first time i tested was around 3:00 PM today and there was def. not any hint of an LH surge line. But when I retested at 11:30PM a very faint one appeard! Yay I am so excited! This means that everyone's prediction was correct! More importantly it means that I am ovulating on a "normal" CD and not so late :yipee:

Yay! I finally have EWCM so proud!! Also getting faint lines on OPK too! Lets go!!!!!!


----------



## 2016

Yay for Guppy & Titi! Eggy is gonna show his/her face soon. Titi I am extremely jealous of your 26 day cycle with a 14 day LF!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## 2016

Doodar...I would say no as there isn't a clear shift of temps. fxd it will happen for you soon. x


----------



## Guppy051708

Doodar, i agree with 2016. But im sure it will be soon dear. :friends:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Guppy051708

Can anyone tell me about my F-ed up drop in temp today??? :shrug: I mean, it did get cold in my apartment last night (it dropped to about 28 degrees F outside Brr). So i dont know if thats what caused the tramendous drop in BBT. :shrug: I just hope its not Ovulation because my coverline would be seriously messed up! Whatdaya think?


----------



## Guppy051708

Doodar, it is VERY possible that you will still Ov this month! 
If there is a change in cycle length, the change always happens during the pre-ovulation time, not during the LP (unless you're taking something to lengthen your LP, but thats a whole different story). Im betting that you will have a longer cycle, but that you will still Ov. :dust:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks for looking :thumbup:
Yeah...i tested twice actually. you know how i love pissing on sticks! :rofl:
I tested around 4AM (thats when i get up to put my temps in FF, before i forget :dohh:) and a line did appear, but it was very faint. I then retested around 11:30AM and the LH line appeared very quickly and was a bit darker, but its still def. NOT a positive. Its amazing how quickly that hormone is changing though!


----------



## NewMoon

Hey chartstalkers!

I was wondering if you could have a look at my chart and see what you think? I have only been temping the past 5 days so I know I can't get a complete picture of what's going on with my cycle but those 5 days have all shown a steady temp rise... lastnight, symptoms wise, I really felt like I might be pregnant...BFN this morning.

Pretty sure my cycle is regular and generally 29 days. May vary a day or two but very rarely any more than that.

I just want to know if I'm mad to think that this temp rise is a sign despite the BFN? Do many people get such an obvious and sustained rise so close to AF(due tomorrow)? Not afraid to hear it as it is! :dust:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## NewMoon

oh and forgot to mention I temped vaginally at 7am every morning...


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome New Moon! :hi:

Well, like you said its hard to know for sure since there are only 5 temps there, however, it does look promising! How many DPOs do you think you are? it could just be too early to get a positive on a HPT. I would keep retesting. I think your chart is looking great though! :thumbup:


----------



## NewMoon

Thanks for your input Guppy... I'm guessing I ovulated some day between 14-16 from my CM (and increased sex drive on the 15th!) which would make me 13-15 dpo now. I think most women would get a + on a HPT at this point? Hoping I'm an exception but don't want to raise my hopes too high either! I will keep my fingers crossed for you too...make sure your apartment stays warm tonight! :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah. I dont know what in the hell is wrong with the heat [or the lack thereof] in here. I had it set, with the heat on at 73 degrees F only to awake to find it at 67 degrees F BRR!!

Anywho...well it would depend on A.) if you really did Ov on the day you think you did [though most woman know their bodies so you are probably correct] and B.) what DPO implantation took place. If it happened at, lets say 10 DPO (an average day for that type of thing to happen) than that could be why you still have a :bfn:. Or maybe AF is on her way, though im not so sure about that since you still have rising temps at this point. Also wanted to add that some woman dont get positive HPTs for a good while into their pregnancy so thats a possibility too.

https://i.mynicespace.com/816/81686.gif


----------



## Kelly9

Guppy that low dip could mean Ov is imminent. I used to get that before I O'd most cycles. Keep doing the opks!


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks dear! EEKK!!! i am so flippin excited!!!!! im feeling so positive about this month, Im like a kiddo at Christmas with this whole ovulating thing and testing thing!! AHHH so excited!!! :yipee:


----------



## Guppy051708

btw, Kelly, at this point, how often (in a day) do you recommend doing the OPKs. I have about 15 left and i know for a fact that i wont be needing them much longer, so what are your thoughts?


----------



## Kelly9

Depends on how fast your surge shows up, mine would give me faint liines for a couple of days then go dark around the same time every month. If you only get 1 or 2 faint ones before positive then I would recommend doing 2 a day. One around 1pm and another around 7ish that way you don't miss the surge. My surge almost always lasted 2 days as well if you check my chart you'll see. Good luck!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks for the advice Kelly! :friends:
I will try that for sure.


----------



## NewMoon

I agree with Kelly... though I'm not an experienced temper, I have looked at loads of charts on fertilityfriend and a good number seem to have a dip just prior to ovulation... :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

can somone explain to me this Ovulation dip thing. I have heard of it before but i dont understand it exactly. Does the dip occur on the day of Ov or is it the day before? And if you get the dip at, lets say 4AM does that mean that Ov will occur or has it already happened? 

Basically im still getting negative OPKs today, even though I already had the dip...so what I am asking is, can i still Ov today but it just hasnt happened yet?


----------



## Kelly9

The dip doesn't mean you will O it just means you possible could. Some months I had 2 dips before I did so don't fret!


----------



## 2016

Guppy - I think the temps going down is because of increasing oestrogen as you near ov. Look how mine went down for a couple of days then up a couple then straight back 
down just before ov.
Your temp seems to go down about 6 days before ov which would put you in line for CD20 like your other cycles. I know you are hoping to ov earlier (and I am hoping the same for you) but my OPKs showed a faint line from CD7 - normally get nothing until a couple of days before it gets darker - and I ov'd day 22.
I would say do 1 OPK a day but thats because I have only ever picked up anything at 9-10am. On my positive OPK days I had positive 9-10am, then completely blank in the evening then back to positive the next day. I suppose if you have spare it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Looks like these ladies got it covered. You should be Oing soon!! Hope we both do. ;)


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girls.
Well, i checked CP & CP and both seem much more "fertile" than yesterday...but the odd thing is, i just used an OPK (havnt gone potty for 4 hours and havnt drank anything) and the surge line was lighter than it was this morning....but this morning they weren't positive. What is going on??


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Some people don't get a super dark line. Sometimes it gets just about dark. So maybe that was your surge. Will be watching for your temp tomorrow for sure! ;)I think I may be having the same thing. Only they aren't getting darker or lighter just staying the same for a few days..not my normal. Our bodies can can so weird sometimes!lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

2016 said:


> Guppy -
> Your temp seems to go down about 6 days before ov which would put you in line for CD20 like your other cycles. I know you are hoping to ov earlier (and I am hoping the same for you)

Im starting to think you are correct about that whole temp thing and OPK thing. I do see that pattern you were talking about how my temps went down 6 days before Ov. You are probably correct...DAMN...but i want the truth :thumbup: no sugar coating it for me!


----------



## Guppy051708

Pretty Sakura said:


> Some people don't get a super dark line. Sometimes it gets just about dark. So maybe that was your surge. Will be watching for your temp tomorrow for sure! ;)I think I may be having the same thing. Only they aren't getting darker or lighter just staying the same for a few days..not my normal. Our bodies can can so weird sometimes!lol.

I agree! Wish our bodies didn't play tricks on us like this! :growlmad:
Anywho, i did read online that the LH hormone can go in and out before Ov (like you are describing with the OPKs). I know for sure that my CM & CP are PERFECT right now, so if i didn't Ov until CD 20 I would be surprised...but then again i do see what _*2016*_ is saying too...its so hard to know :dohh:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I understand ya. Only our temps will tells us for sure! Guess we'll just keep :sex: until then!!lol.


----------



## GossipGirly

ahhh im so bored of this 2ww! 3 days to go :( I neeeed to hold out! my breasts have hurt all the way from O to now and last month they only hurt for a couple of days, went away and came bk a couple of days before af was due! Im getting frustrated now :( I want a bump!! xx


----------



## Kelly9

Hang in there gossip girly!

Guppy and sakura I used to get darker ones the lighter then darker then pos. It might have to do with the time of day. You're suppose to do opks around noon or later and not with FMU as LH doesn't break down in the urine system very fast. But guppy if you haven't used opks before either sakura could be right, you might be one of the few who never truly get a positive. Good luck!


----------



## Guppy051708

Kelly, i used OPKs the cycle I got pregnant. During that cycle I did get to the point where i had a true positive. The couple of days before though, i had negatives. Nonetheless, i always did have a faint LH line...but those were on the Clear Blue Mid-stream ones. This cycle I NEVER had an LH line until yesterday. I am also using the cheapie ANSWER brand...do you think these facts will make a difference? 

Thanks for all of your help and advice ladies! :friends:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I used those and got accurate progressions. I am only using the target brand cause I don't need that many anymore. I also think it's your body gearing up for your normal O time or even a little sooner. Just got my pos. opk and I was Oing on the cd12. I'll still take it. lol. You are next love!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## kstancook

Guppy and Pretty- Time to get to work girls I think you both will be Ovulating in the next few days!!! HAVE A BLAST!

Gossip- only three days to go!!! Try to stay busy, I know easier said than done, but the boobs hurting is a good sign!! fingers crossed for you

Im bleeding really heavy (like a super pad an hour) since last night, my lower back is killing me. Guppy- how long did you wait to try again?

2016-congrats on the big O!! Hope the next few days go really fast!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I am sorry you are bleeding so heavy and are uncomfortable!! Hope that eases up soon! Did you get to eat that yummy blizard earlier? :hugs:


----------



## amerikiwi

Doodar said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Doodar...I would say no as there isn't a clear shift of temps. fxd it will happen for you soon. x
> 
> Ok thanks for looking. I don't think it's going to happen this month. My cycles are quite regular 28 days. Do you think that it is still possible to ov now with a 28 day cycle.Click to expand...

I had a regular 26 day cycle and didn't ov. until CD24 on my lucky cycle so don't count yourself out. Ovulation can be delayed by many factors but it just means your cycle will be longer this time around.


----------



## Guppy051708

KstanCook, I too am very sorry for what you are going through. One of the hardest, most physical-emotional thing about my MC was going to the bathroom. It was a constant reminder. I dreaded going actually. 

We waited until i had a "real" AF again. So I had the MC then waited out that cycle until the :witch: arrived. I was never so happy to see her in my life! The doc said that we could try as soon as we wanted, but she thought it would be easier [to figure out due dates and all] to wait until AF. As far as i go being a patient and all, we could have tried right after the MC bleed was over, but like i said due dates can be confusing. Health wasn't the concern of the doc...it was mine just because i had no idea what to expect. But according to the doc it would have been okay TTC immediately after the MC bleed stopped. 

Prayers for you my dear. It is hard! Here if you need anything. :hug:


----------



## Kelly9

My my amerikiwi you're gonna pop soon!


----------



## kstancook

pretty (kari)- I so ate that blizzard and watched Amazing Race! i love that show, it is the one reality show I want to do! 

thanks Guppy- yesyerday is definately CD1, I am goign to continue to temp but we are going to TRY but not prevent as condoms suck!! How soon did you go back to work? My legs hurt really bad dont know why, cant decide whether to work tomorrow or not?


----------



## Guppy051708

Well, physically i probably could have went back that Monday (I started Miscarrying on a Saturday, ironic because i dont know what i would have done if that would have happened while i was at work!)Emotionally, I sucked so i just took 5 days off (partly because I had to take 2 days off at the end of that work week due to traveling for my DH's interviews) and partly because i was an emotional wreck.

I def. temped that cycle too just because i wanted to know what was going on! And, for a little while towards the end i though i could have been preggo (even though we used condoms and stuff) and i must admit, I would have been very happy to have seen a :bfp:

Just make sure you take the time to take care of yourself. Let the DH baby you. And make sure you take care of your mental state too. I would recommend taking at least a day or two off, but that is completely up to you. Just make sure you grieve "properly" because that could breed havoc if you dont.


----------



## 2016

kstancook - Hope things heal for you quickly. I think it can depend on how much HCG you had in your system as to how long it take to get back to normal. My friend that I mentioned on your other thread normally has clockwork 28 day cycles and the effect the mc had on her was that she ov'd 6 days late, 20 days after mc bleeding started. I think if you chart and know when you ov'd it takes away the confusion the makes doctors think you should wait for AF.
Gossip - good luck for these next few days...why aren't your temps joined up? It looks good for implantation dip as they are. :thumbup:
Titi - Woop woop for your positive OPK! One of the best feelings :) Looks like things are happening a bit earlier for you this cycle.
jodie - hope your temp shoots up soon and you get your eggy this cycle. :hugs:

Shoot! Am late for work now lol. Have fun girls!


----------



## GossipGirly

i just played around with them as I didnt get much sleep those nights so prbs arnt true temps, god i hate mondays! xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

and my chart looks poop now :( xx


----------



## jodie4805

doesn't look like I'm ovulating again this month.


----------



## Titi

GG-I don't think your chart looks like Poop yet-

2016-as far as 26 day cycle goes I am happy I don't have to wait too long but it sure hasn't helped me get PG at all (cycle 12 now).

Think I am OV today or tomorrow. Haven't had pains yet and it seems a few days early but chart sure looks otherwise- & Guppy you should be soon too-that is prob. what that temp dip was-look at my chart-

New moon-I agree with Guppy that there isn't really enough temps to say. Also depends on how close you are to AF. My temps rise pretty steady after OV and don't start dipping until just a couple of days before AF is due.

Doodar-Isn't there sometimes a "sawtooth rise" on irregular charts? If that is the case could it be possible that you OV maybe on CD14? Just wondering what the other girls think.........however-you definitely need to keep on like you didn't OV, I think until there is a much clearer picture.


----------



## Kelly9

Wow Titi you are on the ball with everything you go girl!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## GossipGirly

ur body might have had a surge and geared up for O but changed its mind, just cos u have a + opk doesnt mean u o'd its the temps that confirm that xxxx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Hope you get your temp rise soon Doodar!! GG is right , your body geared up and didn't O. Hope you catch your eggy!!:flow:


----------



## Guppy051708

Well, my temps shot up today..of course that might not mean anything. I just tested with an OPK and it was darker today, but still negative...i think i will break in and go buy a digital OPK. reading those lines piss me off. At least if it was digital i wouldn't know if there was even that hint of LH. Is it just me or do you guys feel this, that when you get a light LH line it just sets you off a bit- negatively. Maybe if i had a digital i wouldn't be so "grr" about it because i wouldn't know if i had that or not :shrug:

Titi, you are so smart! Looks like you have learned quit a bit! :thumbup: Thanks for letting me know about my chart. It's nice having reassurance :friends:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## ThatGirl

only get a pos at surge 24-36 hours before egg pops out


----------



## kstancook

TITI- you are so smart and really aced that charting course! 
Doodar- you will O in the next dew day just keep :sex:
Pretty- better try one more time tonight too just to be onthat safe side
Guppy- keepy :sex: till Thursday to be safe!

I didnt go to work today. Stayed home, my legs hurt soo bad I can barely walk. i havent eaten anything because I have to go down the stairs and it is killing me.


----------



## ablacketer

Tell me what you experienced charters think of mine. and please add me up :)

Angel's Chart


----------



## Titi

GUPPY& Kstancook-Don't trust anything I tell you!!! I am too new!! Not sure I know anything and sure haven't had any luck myself getting a BFP! LOL! But Thanks!!

I too am confused have gone through about 5 opks today-no joking. Always do one with FMU even though it is not recommended b/c I'm always so afraid I will miss. Had a good (as dark or almost as dark) yesterday FMU but then didn't have a chance to test again until last night but seriously have not been able to hold my pee for more than 2 hours since then! Now I just barely have a faint line and don't know if it is b/c OV has passed or b/c I couldn't hold longer. Also it is a little two early for me to be OV but my cycle is going faster, it seems this month, based on my temps and also I did get my OPK line earlier-but then again no OV pains like I usually have. Don't know if I should bd again tonight or wait until tomorrow. We agreed to only go every other day this cycle in case he has a low count (don't go for sa until 12/10) but I am paranoid of missing chance and getting pushed into the over 1 year TTC mark : (

Kstancook-been thinking of you today. Glad you got a chance to stay home and rest up a little.


----------



## Kelly9

Titi you are doing well with the info, I haven't found anything wrong with your comments and I have been charting for a while so keep at it. 

I hope all of you who haven't O'd O soon! 
Kstan glad you rested up.


----------



## Guppy051708

Well, i bought the digi OPKs and it was absolutely a :bfn: =[
Oh well, guess i shouldn't be surprised...at least i have a digi now and Im not getting all pissy about reading lines :haha:


----------



## kstancook

Guppy- way to look at the postitive 

titi- what i do to hold my pee is work really hard and keep busy for 4 hours. Tell yourself you can do this bladder now man up!!! *i like to talk to my body when needed*

Ablack- looks like your body is getting ready to ovulate in a few days, keep :sex:


----------



## ablacketer

I wsh, he had overnight tonight. tom and wed and thurs for sure tho!!!

thanks kstan


----------



## SarahMelissa

ablacketer said:


> Tell me what you experienced charters think of mine. and please add me up :)
> 
> Angel's Chart

Hi Ablacketer :hi: your chart has been added to the front page.


----------



## ablacketer

thank you :) I gotta go check the others out. see how Im doing. anyone else have the up down up down I do the week after AF?


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi ablacketer! :wave:
Glad you could join us!

And yes, I seem to have an up-down-up-down pattern after AF too. :wacko:


----------



## ablacketer

thanks guppy, I was considering getting the digi monitor from Clear Blue, then I saw the price. holy goodness! My luck I would shell out 200 bux and be preggers the next month lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, that would be my luck too. 
I didn't buy the monitor i just bought the OPK throw away digies.


----------



## ablacketer

I looked at your FF chart, it confuses me.... I like mine, its simple lol


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hey girls, just a note on the ups and downs pre O, a natrapath looked at my charts a few months back and said that the ups and downs are indicting you are too stressed. Just a thought :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

ablacketer said:


> I looked at your FF chart, it confuses me.... I like mine, its simple lol

:haha: i was thinking the same about yours LOL
Do you have to manually pick the Ov. date or will the software do it for you?


----------



## ablacketer

throw away digis?

bear with me, Im new to this stuff. My first was a booboo (on third day AF) second took 5 months with no need to track (also third day AF) lol. needless to say we are doing this stuff but still making sure we BD on the day AF is supposed to rear her head lol


----------



## ablacketer

I choose it based on temp and the OPKs. I think lol. 

and stress! haha! I have a lieutenant thats a peepee head, and Im in finance and supply. Im the highest ranking one so guess who gets pooped on lol


----------



## Guppy051708

SarahMelissa said:


> Hey girls, just a note on the ups and downs pre O, a natrapath looked at my charts a few months back and said that the ups and downs are indicting you are too stressed. Just a thought :shrug:

....yeah...i would say that makes sense LOL


----------



## ablacketer

permission to click your aim button guppy?


----------



## Guppy051708

...of course, I suppose that PMS will do that to you too...oh yeah..and TTC :wacko: :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

ablacketer said:


> permission to click your aim button guppy?

permission granted :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

lalalala you guys are so super chatty it is hard to keep up with you. I just got up from a nap. It was nice. Now got a bit of school work to do then done for the night.


----------



## kstancook

hey guys I was wondering in FF if I can tell it is was a miscarriage and not just a really long cycle last cycle? Make me look like I wont ovulate till christmas cd 29?


----------



## Guppy051708

Kstancook, you can just look at my FF cycle that I MC. Once you Ov. it will get an average. My average was something like a 30 Day Menstrual Cycle, a 10 day LP, and Ov on CD 20 (but it got all of that after i Ov after the MC). And that is accurate thus far.

...of course, i stopped temping when i found out i was Preggo...did you keep temping after you found out you were pregnant? That may change things for you if you did. If thats the case than i am not sure what FF will do. But since i stopped when i found out, FF only averaged in up until i stopped temping (even though i put symptoms and stuff down after that).


----------



## 2016

Morning stalkers babes! :wave:

*Guppy* - I am no starting to think maybe ov will be a bit sooner for you :thumbup:
*Lamburai *- FINALLY a +ve OPK I see! :dance:
*jodie* - Sorry you didn't get your shift....booooo....have you considered trying Soy one cycle see if that helps?


----------



## GossipGirly

bnf for me today xx


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Guppy051708

KOBAM! and my temp drops...IDK what it means...and it was a couple hours later, bc the DH forgot to reset the alarm for the normal time.


----------



## jodie4805

2016 said:


> Morning stalkers babes! :wave:
> 
> *jodie* - Sorry you didn't get your shift....booooo....have you considered trying Soy one cycle see if that helps?

I hope I don't sound stupid here, but what does Soy do? I thought we were meant to avoid it?


----------



## 2016

Doodar...looks like it could be the start of a shift!
Gossip...take heart, I only got my BFP at 16dpo. How do you feel - positive or like its not gonna happen?
Guppy...ooo-er not sure what's going on there!
jodie...def not a stupid question. Yes soy should be avoided cos it can delay ov if you have it all te time because it contains plant oestrogens which makes your body produce less oestrogens itself. Linseed also has loads of this stuff. 
But if you take the right dose of something like soy isoflavones on the right days (3 to 8 I believe) it can have a Clomid effect apparently and help trigger ov. I think 100mg of soy isoflavones is roughly equiv to 50mg Clomid, Its available from healthshops, I even saw it inTescos! There is a whole thread about it somewhere on the forum.
Me...7 days until testing today! is 10dpo to stupidly early to even try test? My BF got her BFP last week at 10dpo in the afternoon! Grrrr some people!


----------



## jodie4805

Thanks 2016. I shall look into it.


----------



## ablacketer

3 days straight of very little change in temp, cervix is incredibly high (almost misread cm because I could barely reach high enough lol) still have a creamy eggwhite cm. Hubby comes home tonite! time for some BD!

ladies, does bding twice in one night help or hurt?


----------



## kstancook

ablack- are you using a thermometer with two decimal points? you chart doesnt look that way? just wondering, if not, go get one, it makes a BIG difference in everything.

Hope everyone has a good day got to get to work!


----------



## 2016

I agree 2dp thermometer is best. Funny thing is my temps tend to flatline sometimes anyway and I start to think my thermometer is broken :rofl:


----------



## crossroads

jodie4805 said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Morning stalkers babes! :wave:
> 
> *jodie* - Sorry you didn't get your shift....booooo....have you considered trying Soy one cycle see if that helps?
> 
> I hope I don't sound stupid here, but what does Soy do? I thought we were meant to avoid it?Click to expand...

I used to consume soy all the time (about a litre per day!) but when I read it was bad for fertility I SHAT BRIX and went back to skimmed cows milk.


----------



## ThatGirl

still no ovulation for me


----------



## crossroads

GossipGirly said:


> bnf for me today xx

:hugs: Did you use FMU? I didn't get my BFP till 17DPO chick. There is still uber hope xx


----------



## crossroads

Doodar said:


> Girls what do you think of my temp rise today, do you think it's enough?????

hmmm it might need to be a little higher? :shrug: I say this because I thought that post-Ov temps had to be higher that pre-Ov temps xx


----------



## GossipGirly

bnf i clearly meant bfn thanks crossroads althought totally not even got a little bit of hope, did u use frer? xx


----------



## ablacketer

I am using a two decimal place thermometer. It was labeled a basal temp one. :) Im just all over the place. the last 3 days its been 97.6 97.6 and today 97.53


----------



## crossroads

GossipGirly said:


> bnf i clearly meant bfn thanks crossroads althought totally not even got a little bit of hope, did u use frer? xx

Yes but not with FMU :blush:


----------



## GossipGirly

well i did so im giving not and not testing again until a week after af is due, if im late .. :( were going on wtt for 6months after this cycle x


----------



## Pretty Sakura

ablacketer said:


> I am using a two decimal place thermometer. It was labeled a basal temp one. :) Im just all over the place. the last 3 days its been 97.6 97.6 and today 97.53



I don't see anything wrong with your chart sweets. Unless I am looking at the wrong chart. It's the one one you have linked. ;)


----------



## 2016

crossroads said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Girls what do you think of my temp rise today, do you think it's enough?????
> 
> hmmm it might need to be a little higher? :shrug: I say this because I thought that post-Ov temps had to be higher that pre-Ov temps xxClick to expand...

Yeah I agree they do need to be a bit higher I was just being optimistic for a slow rise :winkwink:


----------



## ablacketer

thanks I compared it to last month and it appears to have done the same thing. wacky till day nine then leveling out


----------



## Kelly9

I can't keep up with you ladies! I come back from school and 3 pages. Yikes.

That girl I hope you ov soon. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## kstancook

Ablack was not trying to be mean or anything, you chart just is different and looks so similar with temps compared to FF. Sorry if I hurt your feelings! My hormones are out of whack and this morning I was in a foul mood having to go back to work so soon. :hugs:

To all of you trying to O (there are so many of you right now)- hope it comes soon and you start to see a great increase. remember to keept bedding and looking forward to your :bfp:


----------



## ablacketer

I didnt take it mean sweets :) youre good in my book, I would be shocked if some of us werent a bit snarky :D


----------



## Kelly9

Snarky... lol love that word. Sometimes I felt snarky cause 16 cycles was hard to sit through.


----------



## ablacketer

I can only imagine. *hugs*

it gets harder with every cycle


----------



## kstancook

ablacketer said:


> I didnt take it mean sweets :) youre good in my book, I would be shocked if some of us werent a bit snarky :D

good to hear! by the way Dh and I are going with if it happens this cycle it happens! Not preventing not really trying, just going to be careful due to the MC


----------



## kstancook

Kelly9 said:


> Snarky... lol love that word. Sometimes I felt snarky cause 16 cycles was hard to sit through.

i can only imagine how moody I would get by then...you werent bad at all Kelly!!


----------



## kstancook

Ff is not bing nice to meet tonite, can get my chart to pop up with my banner?


----------



## GossipGirly

morning ladies, charts gone a bit potty whyyy does it give me false hope!! grr hope everyone is well..and im def gonna try and use the word snarky at least once today!! x


----------



## 2016

Gossip...wow your chart is awesome! :thumbup: hope its a good sign for you. How long is your LF normally? Can you do an overlay with prev charts?

My temp was a bit up today which is odd because I normally get a slight dip at 4dpo :shrug: might be the B6 working. Feel very unpregnant and keep getting cramps so not hopeful for this cycle.


----------



## GossipGirly

im due af tomorrow and been getting a few cramps this morning..oh said i tossed and turned last night so that could be why my chart is up, i also have a cold so that could have affected it... I too do not feel very "pregnant" and after a bfn on a frer yesterday I dont hold out much hope xx


----------



## ablacketer

no Ov today. :( Last month was cd14 and Im on cd15 today. and for some reason my avg temp is runnin a bit higher this cycle. got a very close to Pos OPK last night. taking is as a pos. so maybe tonight or tom I will O. we are BDing just in case :D


----------



## ThatGirl

yay positive OPK today @) does positive opk always mean ovulation is around the corner


----------



## 2016

ThatGirl said:


> yay positive OPK today @) does positive opk always mean ovulation is around the corner

Woop Woop! :dance:
It does normally mean eggy is arriving soon...when I looked at your chart earlier I wondered if it had happened yesterday :shrug:

Gossip...well your temps are very promising considering af due tomorrow. I don't find tossing and turning affects my temp much. Had terrible sleep on some nights and my temp still stayed flat. Anyway I thought lack of sleep was supposed to lower your temps...


----------



## ThatGirl

2016 said:


> ThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> yay positive OPK today @) does positive opk always mean ovulation is around the corner
> 
> Woop Woop! :dance:
> It does normally mean eggy is arriving soon...when I looked at your chart earlier I wondered if it had happened yesterday :shrug:
> 
> Gossip...well your temps are very promising considering af due tomorrow. I don't find tossing and turning affects my temp much. Had terrible sleep on some nights and my temp still stayed flat. Anyway I thought lack of sleep was supposed to lower your temps...Click to expand...

i wondered that too


----------



## kstancook

congrats that girl!


----------



## crossroads

GossipGirly said:


> well i did so im giving not and not testing again until a week after af is due, if im late .. :( were going on wtt for 6months after this cycle x

:hugs: At least you'll look lovely in your wedding dress babe


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## ThatGirl

heres my opk is it deff pos? https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b1/markb2006/Snapshot_20091202.jpg


----------



## ablacketer

the test line should be darker than the line already there. 

add another positive OPK to the list :)


----------



## 2016

Doodar said:


> Hi girls :hi:.
> 
> Had a temp rise again today. Opinions welcomed!!!!

I am hopeful this is part of a slow rise for you Doodar :thumbup: with any luck FF with give you crosshairs tomorrow. I think some of your earlier temps (with open circles) are making pre-ov look overly high. :shrug:


----------



## 2016

*ThatGirl*...yup deff looks positive to me :thumbup:
*Pretty*...Looks like the eggy arrived CD14 to me but I wonder if the high temps during AF with throw FF for a loop :shrug:
*Guppy*...your little egg must be arriving soon. I see you have had more fertile CM this cycle :dance:
*Ablack & Titi*...your eggys are coming too!
*Lala*...that was early ov! Wow! You are now the same dpo as me. When you gonna test?
*Lamburai*...I see you got some peaks on your CBFM. Rise temp rise!!!!!
*NGRidley*...promising dip at 5dpo. Are you testing soon?
*kstancook*...I am glad you are on the road to recovery :hugs: hope all goes very well for you if you decide to go for this cycle. :flower:
*SarahMelissa*...Can't believe you are 11 weeks tomorrow!!!

I have been snarky all day - a miserable cow actually! All I want to do is eat and sleep! I keep getting cramps and backache and just feel like AF is gonna arrive even earlier :cry: Serves me right for wanting more progesterone! :doh:


----------



## Titi

ummmmm-what the heck is going on with my OV? I have had a + opk since cd9 now and still have fertile cm but temps on the rise and did'nt feel typical ovulation pain I usually get................cervix high.


----------



## Guppy051708

*ThatgGirl* I got my Positive OPK today too!!!! :yipee: I am so happy for us!!! :wohoo:

Today is CD 17 for me. FF is saying I could Ov anywhere from CD 17 to CD 19! :happydance: 

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/PositiveOPK120209.jpg


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Guppy051708

Guppy051708 said:


> So, i was curious to see if the ANSWER brand of OPKs would give me a positive result or not...check this out (sorry about the poor quality)
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/056.jpg
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/055.jpg
> 
> anyways, these pics are taken of the OPK I just took. But this morning I had an ANSWER OPK look the same exact as this one. So i thought, well i must not be Ov because its def. lighter than the test line...but obviously, thats incorrect, because the digi was positive! Granted, a small portion of the LH line was dark, but it was next to nothing. So i figured it to be negative...looks like I wont be buying the ANSWER brand of OPKs EVER AGAIN! :growlmad:

copied from my TTC Journal. Thought you guys might be interested.


----------



## Kelly9

Maybe the answer ones aren't as sensitive?
Congrats to all the positive opks.
To those ladies who don't feel pregnant, I didn't either, totally wasn't expecting my positive! I mean the only symptom I have was slightly sorer boobs about 12-13dpo but I kept writing them off to PMS. I also had cramping that I thought was af coming so keep your chins up!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Yay for all the positive OPK's :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::flasher::flasher:


----------



## ablacketer

yay guppy!!

I use the answer ones but I take them twice a day (am and pm) I think it takes a really high peak to get a good pos on it. I had an almost pos last night then a definitely pos this morning. Im betting I will get a light pos tonight ;) for 20 bux for 20 of them, I can afford to test twice a day.


----------



## kstancook

ok girls I cant keep up with you all when working. First of all, congrats to all the girls that got a +OPK in the last day.
to the girls in 2ww keep yourself busy do some Christmas shopping or decorating, keep yourself busy. 
an update going to the dr at 8 am tomorrow to get an u/s to verify everything is gone that needs to be. :cry: also going to try this cycle if dr says I can.


----------



## Kelly9

I hope the appointment goes well Kstancook!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Me too!! I am here for you!! Hope the doctor gives you the :thumbup: for ttc this month! :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Congrats on all the +ve opks! Get busy gals! Work that feminine charm! :dance:
kstancook...good luck with doc hope all goes well for you. x

My temp is still up a bit higher than normal...but I still don't feel hopeful. Kellly 9 - I know what you mean about not feeling pg. I didn't the cycle I was pg and then had all the "symptoms" when I wasn't. Still not going to get my hopes up.......I would prefer a surprise!


----------



## GossipGirly

i know what u mean, my temp is up still but have to discount it really as didnt get to bed till 1 and was woken at half 3 and didnt get bk to sleep for a while so thats prob increased my temp! it was atcually at 98.9 but i brought it down a bit... so i dont know whats going on know, i just lost my peice to a puzzle... oh well feel like af if coming today anyway x


----------



## 2016

Gossip...I might be wrong but I thought lack of sleep lowers temp! I haven't personally found not getting 3 hours sleep before temping doesn't really affect my temps. I think you have mega hope here!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## crossroads

GossipGirly said:


> i know what u mean, my temp is up still but have to discount it really as didnt get to bed till 1 and was woken at half 3 and didnt get bk to sleep for a while so thats prob increased my temp! it was atcually at 98.9 but i brought it down a bit... so i dont know whats going on know, i just lost my peice to a puzzle... oh well feel like af if coming today anyway x

It looks awesome chick :D :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_N

gossip your chart looks amazing!
guppy :happydance: go catch that egg!
kstancook good luck at the docs :hugs:
:wohoo: for crosshairs doodar 

I have lots of PMA that I might actually ov this cycle - that would be amazing!


----------



## jodie4805

Hi all

Do you think I've ovulated? :shrug: (please say yes, please say yes,please say yes)


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks girls, no af as yet but i swear she is coming.. not sure whats going on with temps if they get lower due to lack of sleep :doh: im not testing again, il test if she is not here in a week but I doubt it im having control cos im not getting my hopes up..I'l probs come on in the night.. I have no cm either I im hearing creamy cm is a big giveaway.. I did have this huge snot like thing that was kinda a cream colour (sorry tmi) lol xxx


----------



## Chris77

GG - sounds really promising! Fx'd for you!
:dust:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

You are not out until the :witch: comes!! Fx for you!!


----------



## crossroads

GossipGirly said:


> thanks girls, no af as yet but i swear she is coming.. not sure whats going on with temps if they get lower due to lack of sleep :doh: im not testing again, il test if she is not here in a week but I doubt it im having control cos im not getting my hopes up..I'l probs come on in the night.. I have no cm either I im hearing creamy cm is a big giveaway..* I did have this huge snot like thing that was kinda a cream colour (sorry tmi) lol * xxx

I had that :happydance: Was it yellow-ish? x


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh had a yellow twinged, ahh crossroads pls dont get me excited im trying to keep a cool head x


----------



## ThatGirl

had some of pain today tried putting in high temp for tomoz ff reckons ov day 26


----------



## kstancook

hey there is an update to the Dr appt in my journal if you want to look there.

GG- your chart looks fantastic!
that girl- I ovulated later too!! Hope your temps stay high!
Pretty- i think you O CD 15!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay that girl!
GG your chart looks awesome you should test tomorrow
Jodie I do think you have o'd


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Thank you Katie, me too. It'll all be clear with tomorrow's temp. Can't wait for you to O!!

GG- I agree , it looks good!

That girl- Hope your temps stay high!


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> Sarah this message is for you so I hope you are online soon... I hope you have room for another bump buddy...... Yup thats right. I'm up the spout. Just went to the doctors and got it confirmed and everything! AHHHHHHHH 16 cycles and told we would likely never conceive naturally and We did!!!!!!!!! I'm crying and shaking and glowing.
> 
> Kstancook I hope they go up! SOrry if my announcement is in bad timing.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So thrilled to hear your news Kelly9!!!

I can't believe it. How are you feeling?

SarahM - can't believe you are nearly 12 weeks already.

I was on holidays in Oz and that's why I wasn't on here!


----------



## Guppy051708

Well i retested with an OPK this morning and this afternoon. Both were negative! So , hopefully, that means that I ov. somewhere between 5:30PM last night and 4:00AM today. Which also could mean that I ov 2 days early :happydance: Maybe my cycle is finally getting back to normal after BCPs, a miscarriage and a normal cycle :thumbup:

I am feeling VERY hopeful! I am POSITIVE that we caught the eggy :yipee:

PS at first i thought the ANSWER brand OPK just needed more of the LH hormone to pick it up for a positive, but NOPE! That can't be it since i've already had negative OPKs at 4AM. For sure NOT buying those again! 

Doodar, looks like we may have Ov on the same day!


----------



## 2016

*jodie*...think I see ov in there somewhere :thumbup hope FF gives you crosshairs soon.
*Gossip*...its looking soooo good! couple more days and you will know for sure - lots of people felt like AF was coming just before their BFPs!
*Chris77*...Are you kidding? What FANTASTIC temps! Major rebound there makes me think something's a brewing in your belly or I have lost the plot.
*Guppy*...Yay on your ov :rain: wonderful feeling to get it a couple of days early hey? and your BD timing looks so so good :dance:
*kstancook*....incredibly pleased you are all set for this cycle. It is so encouraging to get your doctors "blessing" and it sounds like you have a good one!

Few observations about me these past couple of days:

Ok so I have been the grumpy bee-atch from hell today! Burst into tears at work because I am still fighting with the travel insurance to pay my medical expenses for my ectopic (9 weeks ago). I just want to move on with things and to continually be reminded of the whole saga just makes me :cry:
I have also been hungrier than I have ever been in my life but am putting that down to the cold weather and my general tendency for being greedy!

Finally my CM has been wierd STOP HERE IF YOU CAN'T HANDLE TMI....

Are you still with me? Thought so! 
It seems like it can't make up its mind whether it wants to be creamy or EW so just looks like yellowish stringy snot most of the time. Other times it looks like you know when you try wipe a stain off a shirt using wet toilet paper and it kind of disintegrates and makes a mess? - like that! Its def not thrush because I had that last cycle and this is different. No smell no itch and there is a fair bit of it...B6 again maybe?
No matter what "symptoms" I can come up with I really and truly feel unpregnant still. 

I do think my post ov temps are looking a bit better though which must be the B6 so let hope it means my LF will be longer than 10 days this time.

Sorry for the essay. Night girls. x


----------



## jodie4805

2016 sorry to hear about your ectopic. Insurance companies can be a pain at the best of times, so you must be going through hell :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Leelee I was wondering when you were gonna pop in and see my news. I am feeling great but do have ms. Still shocked that it happened with no treatment but very thrilled. DH is happy to he walks around being all macho like yeah I impregnated her all by myself! hahahahahaha. Thats how he looks to me anyway.


----------



## leelee

Kelly9 said:


> Leelee I was wondering when you were gonna pop in and see my news. I am feeling great but do have ms. Still shocked that it happened with no treatment but very thrilled. DH is happy to he walks around being all macho like yeah I impregnated her all by myself! hahahahahaha. Thats how he looks to me anyway.

Well I must say your news made my day today. I am chuffed to bits for you :)

While I wouldn't wish ms on anyone it is supposed to be a great sign of a strong pregnancy hormone.

I don't blame you DH for feeling proud of himself, it must have been hard for him (and you of course) to be told it wouldn't happen naturally.

So when is your due date?

:hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

leelee said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So thrilled to hear your news Kelly9!!!
> 
> I can't believe it. How are you feeling?
> 
> SarahM - can't believe you are nearly 12 weeks already.
> 
> I was on holidays in Oz and that's why I wasn't on here!

Leelee when i first saw Kelly's ticker i almost fall off the edge of my bed :rofl: because i was going through the posts since i had last been on, and there were other replies from her obviously before her announcement one and i saw a ticker there and i almost died of shock then practically fell off the bed. :haha:

Im getting closer and closer to 2nd tri, some weeks i think pass really quick but other times it feels like its been forever and im still in 1st tri. Ive been so lucky though, i havent had any symptoms and still dont even feel pregnant, but everything is fine so far.


----------



## leelee

SarahMelissa said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So thrilled to hear your news Kelly9!!!
> 
> I can't believe it. How are you feeling?
> 
> SarahM - can't believe you are nearly 12 weeks already.
> 
> I was on holidays in Oz and that's why I wasn't on here!
> 
> Leelee when i first saw Kelly's ticker i almost fall off the edge of my bed :rofl: because i was going through the posts since i had last been on, and there were other replies from her obviously before her announcement one and i saw a ticker there and i almost died of shock then practically fell off the bed. :haha:
> 
> Im getting closer and closer to 2nd tri, some weeks i think pass really quick but other times it feels like its been forever and im still in 1st tri. Ive been so lucky though, i havent had any symptoms and still dont even feel pregnant, but everything is fine so far.Click to expand...

Hi SarahM,

I know it is fab news. All we need now is for Mrs N to get her BFP and that is most people from the beginning of the first thread.

It's great that you have no symptoms. 2 of my friends who have just had babies had no symptoms whatsoever. When is your scan?


----------



## SarahMelissa

leelee said:


> Hi SarahM,
> 
> I know it is fab news. All we need now is for Mrs N to get her BFP and that is most people from the beginning of the first thread.
> 
> It's great that you have no symptoms. 2 of my friends who have just had babies had no symptoms whatsoever. When is your scan?


Yeah Mrs N and i think ThatGirl was also around with the rest of us over in the other thread.

I had a scan at the FS at 7+5, then i had one just this monday when i first met my obstatrician that was 10+4, i have my nuchal scan coming up on the 14 December and i will be 12+4 and then i have my 18 week one on 21 January.


----------



## leelee

SarahMelissa said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Hi SarahM,
> 
> I know it is fab news. All we need now is for Mrs N to get her BFP and that is most people from the beginning of the first thread.
> 
> It's great that you have no symptoms. 2 of my friends who have just had babies had no symptoms whatsoever. When is your scan?
> 
> 
> Yeah Mrs N and i think ThatGirl was also around with the rest of us over in the other thread.
> 
> I had a scan at the FS at 7+5, then i had one just this monday when i first met my obstatrician that was 10+4, i have my nuchal scan coming up on the 14 December and i will be 12+4 and then i have my 18 week one on 21 January.Click to expand...

Plenty of scans for you. Good stuff!

ThatGirl - how are you?


----------



## Titi

Hi all,

Anyone have an idea what is up with my chart? Last month's was so nice and neat. NO CLUE what is going right now. Wondering if it could be EPO & Maca I started CD2.

Jodie-I think it looks good for OV on cd24-prob. will know for sure tomorrow.
Guppy-Yay on the OV!!!!! FX'd!!


----------



## Guppy051708

TiTi, im not really sure what is going on with your chart. :shrug:
Can't say i know when you will Ov, but im betting that once you do Ov that your chart will look biphasic. I have a feeling that your temp will just shoot up and once you do Ov your chart will look more "normal" because most of you pre-temps will probably fall below the coverline.


----------



## Titi

Guppy051708 said:


> TiTi, im not really sure what is going on with your chart. :shrug:
> Can't say i know when you will Ov, but im betting that once you do Ov that your chart will look biphasic. I have a feeling that your temp will just shoot up and once you do Ov your chart will look more "normal" because most of you pre-temps will probably fall below the coverline.

:hugs::hugs:
Thanks Guppy-its weird huh? I am stumped. Seems like OV already happened based on CM and the day I first got opk+ as well as breasts now sore, but still getting +opks and temps weird.


----------



## Chris77

2016 - nope you haven't lost the plot. Tested this morning and :bfn: But still no sign of AF.


----------



## kstancook

Chris- test again tomorrow!!! 
Guppy- things are looking good, just a few days of waiting to see FF update then more waiting for a BFP!!! YEAH!!! :)
Titi- I really dont know, not that good at reading charts!


----------



## Chris77

I was thinking about waiting until Saturday since hcg hormones double every 48 hours. I'll see how I feel in the morning though.


----------



## ablacketer

XXXXXX ovulate!!!!


----------



## 2016

Titi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone have an idea what is up with my chart? Last month's was so nice and neat. NO CLUE what is going right now. Wondering if it could be EPO & Maca I started CD2.
> 
> Jodie-I think it looks good for OV on cd24-prob. will know for sure tomorrow.
> Guppy-Yay on the OV!!!!! FX'd!!

It still looks to me like you ovd day 10! you have one or two temps that might throw it out but it looks very similar to previous charts just before you ov'd.

My temp has dipped below coverline this morning...and I was getting so excited it was high. Can I just dream it's an implantation dip??? I did feel pulling and twinges in my uterus yesterday. Still feel unpregnant tho :nope:


----------



## Kelly9

2016 it could be implantation or did you take your temp earlier then normal? I noticed the hollow dot.

Titi I think your ov is imminent so keep Bd'ing. Are you still using opks? It might be a good idea to go till you get a neg one.

How is everyone else?


----------



## GossipGirly

booo mine dropped this morning, glad i didnt waste a test xx


----------



## jodie4805

Finally got my crossed lines (although only dotted ones yet again). FF has me down as CD 25. Not sure if I agree.


----------



## GossipGirly

jodie4805 said:


> Finally got my crossed lines (although only dotted ones yet again). FF has me down as CD 25. Not sure if I agree.

hmmm no by ur +opk's and ewcm i wouldnt either hun xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

*2016,* it is very possibly that was an ID, but the only true way to know is if you get a :bfp: or the :witch: shows her ugly face! :dust:

*Jodie*, glad you finally got your cross-hairs! Though, I was wondering if your thermometer needed new batteries? :shrug: I've read that if you get "flat temps" like that it usually has to do with your battery/thermometer. 

F'x for you *GG*! :dust:

My temp shot up today :dance: I am feeling EXTREMELY positive about this cycle!!! :yipee: Now im onto the "2WW" though its more like the "10 day wait" for me!


----------



## jodie4805

Guppy051708 said:


> *Jodie*, glad you finally got your cross-hairs! Though, I was wondering if your thermometer needed new batteries? :shrug: I've read that if you get "flat temps" like that it usually has to do with your battery/thermometer.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm confused. :shrug:
> 
> Good luck with the TWW Guppy.Click to expand...


----------



## ThatGirl

well temp went down but sure i've o'd not as much cm, cervix firm. no ov pain and opk getting lighter, will test again to see if its neg/pos


----------



## crossroads

GossipGirly said:


> booo mine dropped this morning, glad i didnt waste a test xx

It's still way above the coverline chick :thumbup:

4 more elevated temps for you and then you're almost certainly pregnant! :happydance:

FX! x x x x


----------



## ablacketer

Im gonna SCREAM!!!!

Pos OPK weds morning with a temp drop. Neg OPK weds, thurs and I still didnt get my temp jump today!!!!! UGH!!!!!!! girls, can you look at my chart????


----------



## Titi

Hi all- have a temping question....Had really interupted sleep last night and not sure which temp to use...........1st temp (97.78)taken about 4:45 after interupted sleep & being awake and getting up for 20 minutes. 
Second temp 98.28 taken at 7 after 2 hours sleep.
Which one is likely to be most accurate?

2016-Wow that could be a BFID!!

ablacketer-not sure same sort of thing going on with me.......


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Titi -I'd use the lower one but that's just me. 

Guppy- Yay for being in the 2ww!


----------



## GossipGirly

well witch just got me... looks like im waiting to try next 6/7 months :(


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I am so sorry gg!! :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

thanks, really gutted this month I had all my hopes pinned on it, charting just gave me false hope I new in my head I wasnt preg I dont know why im so upset x


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Because you were hoping, we all do it every month even when we try not to. I wish this month could've been yours!! Hope you get your bfp in no time, the second you start trying again!


----------



## crossroads

GossipGirly said:


> well witch just got me... looks like im waiting to try next 6/7 months :(

I'm so sorry hun :(

Hopefully your wedding will take your mind off the wait :hugs:

In the meantime, it might be a good idea to continue charting so that you can track your unique pattern x x


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry GG!


----------



## camocutie2006

ok.. so i have been kinda on a hiatus! but im back to temping and such! so yall will be seeing more of me!


----------



## Guppy051708

Sweet! We all love seeing your pretty little face Camocutie :friends:

So sorry the :witch: got you GG :hug: But i do agree with girls, the time will fly because you will be preparing for that beautiful wedding of yours!


----------



## 2016

I am having a rather difficult time trying to keep up with just the slow web on my tiddly phone while I am away on a course! Can remember who asked...kelly9? But yes I took my temp half hour early this morning and that's the adjusted temp - it didn't change much. When I adjust temps I always check "sleep deprived" to remind myself. It is just not normal for me to cross the coverline ESP since my other temps were a bit higher than normal. Don't worry I am far from getting my hopes up was just making an observation. On Sunday I will be back at a decent pc so I can stalk properly.
The only thing I picked up so far was from gossip girl......I am gutted for you chick! I was so hopeful looking at your chart. Hope your wonderful wedding plans are suitably distracting!


----------



## Kelly9

Well hopefully it is good news 2016!


----------



## 2016

Temp back up higher than ever! :dance: I am more excited about the prospect of improved progesterone than anything else! Why oh why can't I feel hopeful for pg this time?!??!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Nice temp rise 2016!! We'll be hopeful for you!! :)


----------



## Kelly9

I think you should be more hopeful with temps like that. ok so my husband just called me he was stuck about quarter of a km from our house and needed me to bring a shovel.. there is like a 2 to 3 foot drift right in front of our house! Holy cow! Snow city here.


----------



## ThatGirl

temp up, o'd day 28 i believe c'mon sperms


----------



## ablacketer

ok I finally Oed!! Take a look at my chart. I really skyrocketed! 

so, Im guessing that, since my temp was so high, that I Oed sometime yesterday. We BD the three days before that. Do you think we caught the eggy? I had overnight duty last night :( so we couldnt BD. crossing my fingers.

maybe mother nature took three days to release this one because she was taking extra care of it fxxxxxx


----------



## kstancook

ablack and that girl- congrats on the big O!!! here is some baby dust for you all :dust:
Kelly-Welcome to winter! We got our first round Thursday, 1/2 inch nothing like 3 feet!!!

Sorry I havent updated in a few days, working really hard and trying to not think too much about trying!!! Hope you ladies are doing well


----------



## Titi

well got a proper temping today and it was 97.87, so I think I've now answered my own temping question from yesterday. So for info. purposes whomever said that the first temp taken earlier after a good block of sleep even after 20 minutes of being up was probably better than the second temp taken right away upon awakening but later than normal and only after 2 hours sleep, as this temp seems to be more in line with others.

Also have a strange situation-7th day of consecutive, positive opks that are equally dark both lines. Pretty sure I OV 2-4 days ago based on CM, temps, bb sore, cervical position and FF. so what gives with this?????

sorry TT girls, for double post-just really wondering about opk thing.


----------



## ablacketer

I wonder... since I O'd 2 days late, if that means I will have a short L phase??? isnt that a bad thing?


Oh! and I fixed my chart, maybe it will make more sense to you FF charters now :)


----------



## Guppy051708

ablacketer said:


> I wonder... since I O'd 2 days late, if that means I will have a short L phase??? isnt that a bad thing?
> 
> 
> Oh! and I fixed my chart, maybe it will make more sense to you FF charters now :)

According to my research (im no doctor, and there are "exceptions to the rule") the LP will rarely change. If your cycle is longer or shorter than average, the part of the cycle that differs is the Follicular Phase (pre-Ov). For example, if you usually have a 28 day cycle and you usually Ov on CD 14 and you usually have a 14 day LP, than the 14 day LP is the part of your cycle that doesn't change. For instance (just for an example), this cycle is different, you Ov. on CD 18 instead of CD 14, your cycle would probably be 32 days this time instead of 28, because you would still have a 14 day LP. 

Sorry, that was a really confusing way of saying it :dohh:, but basically your cycle will just be longer this time than normal, but your LP will still be the same amount of days

btw, congrats on ovulating!!! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

The snow is dumping down right now! Here in Pennsylvania we have about an inch and half in about an hour!


----------



## ablacketer

crossing fingers here :)

Guppy, what part of PA? I spent some time in Lehighton, near allentown


----------



## Kelly9

I've got a 5 foot snow drift up to the top of the fence in my back yard covering half of it! 
Guppy what you said about temps is correct about the LP. Mine did change on me but only by one day I went from have a 14 day lp to a 15 day lp. It sucked cause I Had to wait longer!!!!!

Yay for O'ing girls! Get those sperm!


----------



## Guppy051708

ablacketer said:


> crossing fingers here :)
> 
> Guppy, what part of PA? I spent some time in Lehighton, near allentown

State College, i actually live in the Penn State campus graduate housing. :thumbup:


----------



## camocutie2006

hubbys has family in like hazleton area like thomhicken village ish.. im not sure :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Wow slowest I've seen this thread in ages!


----------



## kstancook

so true...maybe I can keep up with it now!


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:


----------



## Kelly9

It was kinda hard before huh? lol. But an active thread is an interesting thread.

How are you feeling kstancook?


----------



## Guppy051708

So question. Now this is just hypothetical, but lets say my temp decreases slighly tomorrow, would FF say i Ov or not? And the reverse, if my temp increases tomorrow, would FF not think that I Ov on CD18?? What do you think?


----------



## 2016

Guppy...I think as long as it stays above 97.3ish it should say cd18. I don't think a slightly higher temp tomorrow should make too much diff. You could enter in a temp in advance to see what it does...

Woke up this morning an hour early bursting for the loo and hungry!
My temp dipped again today so now I think either AF is coming even earlier...although if you look at my first pg chart I double dipped there too but that was ectopic! I am so scared right now :cry: 
the spotting i put down on my chart was just a single instance of pinky cm.
What do you think girls...give it to me straight? :shrug:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Forgive me if I am being nosy but have you ever had your thyroid checked 2016?
Not sure what to make of your dips or slight spotting yet. I wish I could be more helpful to help ease your fears. Just b/c your temps did that then doesn't mean it's the same. Hang in there sweets. :hugs: Fx!!


----------



## 2016

Funny you should say that pretty...had loads of blood tests done end of last cycle and my doc said thyroid was a bit reduced and they would keep an eye on it...don't know the numbers. Why what does it mean?


----------



## Guppy051708

2016, thought im not really sure i see anything wrong with your chart, I agree with Pretty in that i dont think you could tell from temps like that if you're having an ectopic. Maybe that spotting was IB??? :shrug: could be wrong, but i dont think your chart looks horrible. 

As for me, i finally got my cross-hairs today!!!! :yipee:
Thanks for your help 2016 :friends:


----------



## Titi

Good morning all- Could you look at my chart? I was wondering if you all agree with FF ov day? Seems slightly ambiguous. ALSO got my eighth consecutive day of DEFINITELY postive OPK. WTF????

2016-I see the double dip in both charts but if it comforts you I have noticed I double dip after OV too. Also the first time you double dipped it was later in the cycle and below the coverline. I don't want to get your hopes up, but you asked for it straight-could the first dip this cycle be a fallback and the second an ID? I mean, you got a slight amount of pink cm (imp. bleeding?) the day you dipped to coverline? Right about the time implantation is likely? What does everyone else think?

Guppy-I'm still trying to learn all this stuff but can't some irregular charts have a "sawtooth rise" after OV? If I understood correctly what that means then I would say that might be what is happening with your chart and you did OV on day ff says.


----------



## Guppy051708

*Titi*, what is a "sawtooth rise"? :shrug: 
Also are you speaking of my current cycle or my last cycle (Oct. 17)?

I think FF would be correct on you Ov. date. Everything is looking good with your chart thus far! Though i am surprised to find that you are still getting positive OPKs. No wonder you're confused!

Fx for you!!! :dust:

*
2016*, like Titi says, i get that double dip too in my cycles. I had a double dip i got pregnant and i had double dips when i was not preggo. (you can look at my charts to see). I wouldn't worry babe! I think everything is fine :flower:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

2016 said:


> Funny you should say that pretty...had loads of blood tests done end of last cycle and my doc said thyroid was a bit reduced and they would keep an eye on it...don't know the numbers. Why what does it mean?




I just noticed that your temps stay so close to the coverline. That could be an indicator of hypothyroidism. I wasn't trying to scare you I just was wondering if you had it checked. If your thyroid is off it can work against you on getting preggers. But only if left untreated. They could easily fix that for you. If that is a problem. That double dip shouldn't be anything to worry about and it could be possible it's IB. I bet your temp goes right back up tomorrow! Fx for you!!:hugs:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## ablacketer

ooh we know who will be BD tonite!!! Lol.

its not too cold here, about 55 or so.


----------



## Guppy051708

Its about 32 degrees F here and there is enough snow outside to cover the grass!


----------



## ablacketer

brrrr, 2 years in alaska, a year in ohio, and four years in new jersey, Ive seen enough snow to last me a long time! Thank you very much!


----------



## Guppy051708

HAHA!
I guess i better get used to it! The DH and I are moving to Portsmouth, New Hampshire in May (its on the Atlantic coast so you know its gonna be cold and windy in the winter!) Brr.


----------



## Titi

Hey Guppy-I am originally from NH-I grew up in Brookline/Hollis area and then went to college in Keene. My best friend lives in Exeter still! Yes-it gets COLD there !!!

If I understood FF right, I thought a sawtooth rise was where you don't have 3 consecutve straight rises, but rather 1 up, 1 down, then 1 up, 1 down, and lastly another up down.........someone might need to correct me-it could be wrong.


----------



## Guppy051708

Okay, that makes sense :thumbup:
Does it mean anything to have that type of rise?


----------



## Titi

If I remember correctly, I think it was just in the FF section on reading irregular charts. I think it just means that the chart wasn't "textbook perfect easy to read"..........need another chart stalker to second that..


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Titi is right, not everyone has the text book chart. And that's ok. Just means your special! ;)


----------



## kstancook

Guppy dont worry- mine seems to do that too!! here is some :dust: for you this month!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Im special :haha: 
Thanks girls :blush:
Thats very interesting that i had the "textbook" temp rise my first cycle of BCPs but that i havent had one since...thats so odd...oh well...i'll take being "special" :rofl:

KstanCook, are you going to be "special" with me :haha: JK 

ladies, thanks for your info! I love learning new stuff like this! :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

What is going on with FF??? Grr.


----------



## kstancook

its down :(


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Booooo!! Someone better get it back up by my tomorrow's temp if ff knows what's good for them!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats what i thought...better be up when i record my temps tomorrow at 4AM LOL
Is it just me, or does anyone else feel like looking forward to recording temps everyday in the 2WW makes the time go a little faster? ... maybe im just an idiot :haha:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

It does both for me!! :rofl: !! Sometimes it helps other times I"m like hurryup day so I can go to sleep and temp. Pretty lame I know.


----------



## kstancook

ohh i get so excited to go to sleep and wake up with a high temp too!!! Doesnt make it easier but you get to look forward to something every day!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Exactly!! ;)


----------



## Guppy051708

For sure! thats exactly how i feel!
...maybe thats why ive been having trouble sleeping LOL cuz im so darn excited to see an ID! :haha:
...WOW! the life of a chart stalker :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

:wohoo:!!! I see that FF has decided to come back up :yipee:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Good, they must have know what was good for them then!! :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 2016

Ok girls there's no denying it now. My temp has dropped further the PMS and pre-AF fertile CM has made an appearance so I am going to be very wise and prob not even waste a test this cycle. Luteal phase defect here we come...at least I have some evidence now to take to the doc - although they will prob want to take progesterone drugs next LF which means another month of waiting.
:cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## billylid

Hi there, I hope you dont mind me dropping in on your thread. Would you mind if I stalked along with you lovely ladies :D I'm due to ovulate anywhere between this split second and I reckon Wednesday hehe :D We've :sex: every second day for the last 5 days but I'm still getting the urge to pounce on my husband and do the deed so we dont miss out having a good supply of swimmers :blush: Fingers crossed that santa is kind and brings us :bfp: a plenty!


----------



## SarahMelissa

billylid said:


> Hi there, I hope you dont mind me dropping in on your thread. Would you mind if I stalked along with you lovely ladies :D I'm due to ovulate anywhere between this split second and I reckon Wednesday hehe :D We've :sex: every second day for the last 5 days but I'm still getting the urge to pounce on my husband and do the deed so we dont miss out having a good supply of swimmers :blush: Fingers crossed that santa is kind and brings us :bfp: a plenty!

Hi and welcome :hi:

I have added your chart to the front page :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

:wave: Hi *Billylid*! Glad you could join us :friends:

*2016*, its not over until the ugly b*tch witch shows her face! Hang there hunnie. :hugs:
I know your concern, but i also see that you have had longer cycles than this one too, so maybe this is more the end of the beginning?? :shrug: Fx for you Doll! Sprinkling lots and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

*Titi*, you are so right about that "saw tooth rise!" On a good note though, my chart this cycle is showing the same pattern as the cycle i got preggers, so hopefully its a good sign!!!


----------



## 2016

Guppy...thanks for your positivity. I see what you mean about longer cycles but they all had 9/10 day LF. I am sure that the only reason the pg stuck on my first cycle was because it was ectopic. You can see the temp drop, spotting and fertile CM showing AF threatening at 10dpo that cycle.
I really hope it ends differently but at least I am armed with evidence to go see my soca about low progesterone.
*sigh* sorry for being on such a downer!


----------



## billylid

Thank you for including me :D and thank you for welcome SarahMelissa and Guppy :D


----------



## crossroads

2016 - any news? FX for you hun x x x


----------



## Pretty Sakura

2016 said:


> Guppy...thanks for your positivity.  I see what you mean about longer cycles but they all had 9/10 day LF. I am sure that the only reason the pg stuck on my first cycle was because it was ectopic. You can see the temp drop, spotting and fertile CM showing AF threatening at 10dpo that cycle.
> I really hope it ends differently but at least I am armed with evidence to go see my soca about low progesterone.
> *sigh* sorry for being on such a downer!



I am sorry. Hoping your temp makes a miraculous recovery!! FX!! :hugs:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Welcome Billylid !! :wave:


----------



## crossroads

Your chart looks good Pretty Sakura :D


----------



## 2016

Crossroads...she's not here yet but my CP is now low and open with ewcm so it's gonna happen soon. :cry:

I am already planning for next cycle. Gonna go to my doc to about my thyroid and low progesterone. Going to take soy days 3 to 8 and keep up with vit B (100mg this time) as well as epo, grapefruit juice and lunar simulation.

Hey did you girls know you are supposedly fertile when the moon is in the same phase as the day you were born? If you pm me your birthdate I can look them up on this little app I've downloaded. :flower:


----------



## Titi

2016- my birthdate is 11/30/1975-fun!!!! Sorry about current events-here is hoping this will just settle everything sooner for a faster bfp!!

Guppy-That is cool your chart is doing same things as when you were PG! Hope it is an extra good sign!! Also hope all my charting studies help me get a bfp! Lol!

Welcome Billylid!

Yes- I LOVE temping too! Something I can control and monitor! Also helps me get up straight away instead of lollygagging in bed too long anymore.


----------



## jodie4805

OMG I'm spotting... Please let it be implantation bleeding. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## ablacketer

aww hugs doodar

I am a temp watcher too, 9 days.... every temp means one day less :D


----------



## Titi

gosh Doodar that is so hard. I am always struck by the unfairness of TTC-try to stay positive but don't moments like that just make you crazy. I guess everything happens for a reason.........


----------



## crossroads

2016 said:


> Crossroads...she's not here yet but my CP is now low and open with ewcm so it's gonna happen soon. :cry:

When's she due? :hugs:


----------



## 2016

crossroads said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Crossroads...she's not here yet but my CP is now low and open with ewcm so it's gonna happen soon. :cry:
> 
> When's she due? :hugs:Click to expand...

She's due Wednesday...but decided to come today instead! :cry: 8 day LF...what's wrong with my body!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Aww honey I am so sorry!! I wish I could tell you what's wrong..:hugs:


----------



## crossroads

2016 said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Crossroads...she's not here yet but my CP is now low and open with ewcm so it's gonna happen soon. :cry:
> 
> When's she due? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> She's due Wednesday...but decided to come today instead! :cry: 8 day LF...what's wrong with my body!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

:( :hugs: Chick have you seen the doc about your LP? It can be sorted hun.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Crossroads is right, you need to get that checked. It can easily be fixed! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Hang in there doodar!

and 2016 it can be fixed so just get in to see doctor! Also if you're feeling up to it I know I am up the spout already but interested to see if I o'd when I should have according to b day. It is Aug 31 1984.

How are all the rest of your doing?

Oh and billy love your pic!


----------



## Guppy051708

*Doodar*, It breaks my heart when i hear of stuff like that :cry: 
My cousing (male) got two girls pregnant, he's fresh out of high school and doesnt even care about his kids...I was so upset about that last night. Thinking to myself, I am a mature, responsibly adult who is married and could provide a loving home...and i MC???then there are these people who dont even want their precious babys?!?! Grr. :cry:
Anyways, sorry for my rant, I do feel your pain babe. Hope you are feeling better :hug:

*2016*, i know its tough but you are being positive about going to the docs and that will only help getting preggo again and having a sticky. The doctors help, and like you said, now you have the data and proof that you need in order to get everything taken care of :hugs: 

My birth date is March 25, 1988.


WE ARE ALL GOING TO GET OUR :bfp: VERY SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2016

*Titi* -You were born 3 phases before the new moon and your fertile dates are
16 September 2009
15 October 2009
14 November 2009
13 December 2009
12 January 2010
11 February 2010
13 March 2010

*Kelly9* - you were born 4 phases after New Moon:

23 September 2009
22 October 2009
21 November 2009

I also looked up my mother's phase and discovered that she is born on the same phase as me! I then looked up my BF and her son - EXACTLY THE SAME PHASE! Then my colleague with one daughter born on his phase and the other on his wife's phase!
Bearing in mind it can be any one of 28 different phases that is some coincidence!

So with that in mind Kelly9 things may get moving August 14th (what's your due date?)

*Guppy* -You were born the first half moon after new moon:
26 September 2009
26 October 2009
25 November 2009
24 December 2009
23 January 2010
22 February 2010

I would also like to point out that this is not like horoscopes etc. it is to do with nature and the way we were all designed perfectly to work in harmony with nature (before life and BCP got in the way). It doesnt mean you WILL ovulate on a specific day, it means you might and having sex around that time could help trigger it.

Or it could be a load of old rot but it passes the time while I wait for another eggy...


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## 2016

Thanks crossroads and pretty...I will hopefully get to see my doc soon. I have read it is easy to fix but I spoke to a phone GP tonight (male) who completely made out that I am worrying over nothing and that "it doesnt matter how long a luteal phase is for pregnancy"! Grrrrr :growlmad: He said I just need to relax and it will happen. Well relax is what I did this cycle (compared to previous cycles) and look where it got me??? Do you blame me for being a bit freaked out when my LP keeps getting shorter and shorter? *breathe* rant over!
Can you get the progesterone over the net? I am in the UK.
I am going to try soy this cycle because I read that sometimes the LPD is caused by not having a good strong ovulation/ovulating late. Worth a try anyhow. The cycle I got pg I was eating linseed most days which is full of similar stuff to soy isoflavones so maybe that helped? I am beginning to think that with all the fertile signs and constant ferning this last cycle it is looking a bit estrogen dominant :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

*Doodar*, you did everything that you could do given the situation. So glad that "girl" has a mature adult around to let her know how wonderful that baby is! I think i am more upset that "girl" is trying to use substance abuse as a means to rid her sweet baby! I am appaled... bc chances are that wont terminate the pregnancy and then she will end up with a baby that has tons of problems....God, what has this world come to??

Anyways, I am done. Hope your tears have dried doll.


----------



## Kelly9

Doodar it hurts that she would do this but she is doing what is best for her/baby. Even if she acts like she doesn't care I am sure when the day comes it will be hard for her. I would rather have her terminate then keep a baby she won't raise properly like you or I or any of us would. You are right though she never should have said anything it was cruel. I hope you get your BFP so you can move on to loving your little one.

Oh I agree with guppy using substances is not the way she should have it done properly.


----------



## Guppy051708

2016, that guy is an idiot! You should get a second opinion!!! Sounds like he was just writing you off. 

I noticed that you have been taking a B-Complex everyday. did you happen to notice how much B6 is in that B-Complex? I had to take a separate B6 Vitamin ontop of the B-Complex vitamin because there was barely any B6 in the B-complex at all. And i truly believe that it is helping with my LP. Good luck hun.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Kelly9

It isn't fair you're right. I went through the same thing a close friend of mine got pregnant by a guy she had been dating 3 months although she did keep it. But it ruined our friendship because she was super insensitive. Now that I am pregnant she doesn't know and won't be one of the few I call and tell in person when we announce to everyone.


----------



## 2016

Doodar....I have no words. That "person" sounds like a DISGUSTING creature! Makes my PM-essy blood boil it does! :growlmad:

Guppy...My b-complex is called B50 so is 50mg B6, B12 etc. I take that on top of the prenatal which has about 8mg which is aside from all the Bs I get trying to eat healthy. Going to up it to 100mg hoping it is not the cause for the even shorter LP!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Guppy051708

2016, i have never read anything on B vitamins causeing a SHORTER luteal phase. In fact most everything i have read said that it will lengthen the LP by a day or 2 (could be more or less, depends on the person). I think upping the dose would be good :thumbup:


----------



## ablacketer

doodar, the answer to your question is..... attention. she told everyone for the attention it will get her. good luck hun. *hugs*


----------



## Guppy051708

Pardon the interruption, but i just realized our thread has made it to its 100th page!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Guppy051708

Doodar said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Pardon the interruption, but i just realized our thread has made it to its 100th page!
> 
> Woohoo!!!:wohoo: Glad to be part of it. Hope this has a lucky meaning.xClick to expand...

It is for sure lucky! LOL :yipee:


And that chick is 29?!?!?! :growlmad: WTF???? She is plenty capable of taking care of that child...i dont agree with abortions (not trying to turn this into an abortion argument), but when your're 29 yo....i could see being a teenager...but 29!!! I am 8 years younger than this broad and I could (and want) to take care of a :baby: ..... GOD! People these days! ...on the other hand...if she would go ahead and have this baby..maybe it would be the one thing that "saves" her (if shes into the party life/one night stands scene).


----------



## Titi

Thanks 2016-I will be 12DPO on 12/13, lol but it is FUN!!!


----------



## ablacketer

some people arent forced to grow up, its about time she is.....


----------



## Guppy051708

Titi, i could be wrong....but is your chart triphasic? Its looking that way! Its looking great!!! When will you be testing?


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## billylid

Hi ladies :) Could I ask for some advice please? My temp dropped after staying put for the last 4 days this morning. I would assume that I will ovulate today at some stage (hopefully) I took an OPK as there is a definite line but still not as strong as the control line. My DH and I have bd twice yesterday, once 2 days before that and once 4 days before that. If I'm ovulating today, should we bd again tonight? or since the line wasnt as strong on the test line, perhaps tomorrow is the day and we could bd tomorrow?
I'm just trying to space it out a little as DH is getting slightly agitated with me obsessing :(


----------



## Pretty Sakura

If the the test line is not as dark or darker than the control line it's negative for your surge. Once a day is plenty if he is up to it that's great but it takes 24-36 hours after you see lh surge(pos. opk) for you to ovulate. So I'd keep it to once a day or every other until you get your surge. ;) That way his swimmers can build back up!


----------



## Guppy051708

Pretty Sakura is correct about the LH surge and the outcome of the test, however, i will say that i NEVER got a positive OPK on the ANSWER brand OPKs. I do know that i Ov this cycle though because i got a positive on the clear blue digi and i had FF confirm Ov with my temps. Just giving you a heads up, though hopefully you will def. get a positive!

Doodar!!! Good luck with your temps tomorrow! I will def. be stalking ya when i get up to record my temps on FF (assuming you have recorded yours by then).


----------



## Guppy051708

Billy, looks like recorded High, Open, and Soft for your CP & EW CM , those are PERFECT CPs and CM for Ov. and you are at the appropriate stage of your cycle to Ov. Id say you will be Ov. very soon! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Yes definitely keep getting busy. and maybe try another opk brand to compare to. That might help. Some brands work better for certain people! Everything looks good on your chart, should being O soon! :dust:


----------



## ablacketer

I use Answer and I got a solid pos, but I test once every twelve hours.


----------



## Guppy051708

I tested twice a day.... :haha: (in the AM and in the afternoon)
IDK, but it just didn't work for me :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

Hey guys
My opks's say that you can Ov 12-36 hours after a positive... not sure if different brands are different but just a heads up!

Billy I would say the day you get a positive either BD that day and or the day after. Thats how we got out BFP. I got a pos opk so we BD that day which was good I did cause I felt ov literally well lets see poas at 1pm felt ov around 11pm so only 10 hours later then did it the next day just to be sure. 

And doodar your chick needs a good smack on the back of the head I think.


----------



## billylid

Thank you so much for the wonderful advice everyone! of course now im utterly confused as my new packet of OPK's just arrived and i've just tested and received a negative after just having a near positive this morning on a different test. Since we bd twice yesterday, I will miss tonight and maybe bd before DH goes to work in the morning. Hopefully that will be enough. I've been studying a lot of charts on FF and found that a lot of women didnt even bd on their ovulation day (but also a hell of a lot of them did) so hopefully it will work either way.
Argh! It shouldnt be this difficult hehe


----------



## 2016

Titi said:


> Thanks 2016-I will be 12DPO on 12/13, lol but it is FUN!!!

Yeah and my day is during AF now! lol - bit silly but it is keeping me amused so wth!


----------



## billylid

well after all your help, I believe I'm gonna be out for this month. No :bfp: for Christmas :( I suffer from interstitial cystitis and its flared up this afternoon. I had to take an antibiotic and painkillers. I'm really gutted that this has happened and yet I'm trying not to let it show so my husband doesnt get concerned. :( Best of luck to everybody else :(


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Titi

2016 said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Thanks 2016-I will be 12DPO on 12/13, lol but it is FUN!!!
> 
> Yeah and my day is during AF now! lol - bit silly but it is keeping me amused so wth!Click to expand...

well 2016 maybe that's why we aren't getting pregnant-we're actually fertile and not BD when it completely goes against science! Lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

You ladies have been very quiet today. 
How is everyone? 
I am trying *patiently* to wait until Sunday to :test: when i'll be 10 DPO.
I know that you may not be able to say much about my chart yet, but can anyone please give me an opinion on it thus far? 
I really hope tomorrow i get an ID, as i got an ID @ 6DPO last time.
Thanks :flower:


----------



## kstancook

Guppy looking good! :dust:


----------



## Titi

Guppy can't wait to see your temp in the morning. I could use a big fat ID too!


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks for looking girls! :flower:
I really hope we both get an ID tomorrow Titi! :yipee:
It would be nice to have a heads up with a :bfp: 

In your (everyone's) experience with charting, do temps usually go up @5DPO or after if you are NOT pregnant?


----------



## Guppy051708

phew!
I am feeling slightly nauseous. Its not really that feeling of "im going to throw up" but it is def. uncomfortable. Its not like cramping...i dont know how to describe it...but i dont like it. it sorta feels like that "whoa" feeling you get from a roller coaster. Maybe its more like "chuck-mouth" ... but not like throwing up...IDK but i dont like it. Though if this is from pregnancy (which i dont think would be likely at this point) than I will embrace it! but i hope im not getting :sick: from something else :(


----------



## Guppy051708

How does everyone get those pretty colors in the symptom boxes on FF??? I would like to change my colors if its possible. FF keeps using some ugly colors over and over again...i know this is stupid...but we need *POSITIVITY* :haha:


----------



## billylid

I cant help with with the coloured boxes sorry Guppy but your chart is looking great :D

I still havent ovulated so I have no idea whats going on :( how long can you stay fertile before you ovulate? does that sound stupid? :|


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girl :thumbup:


billylid said:


> how long can you stay fertile before you ovulate? does that sound stupid? :|



Nope. not at all :friends:
If im understanding your question correctly, you are "fertile" for about the 5 day window before Ov. though that can be different from woman to woman. 

btw, your chart looks like your gonna Ov. soon! EW CM & Watery CM are the best CM there is!!! && you have the best CP!!! :flower: :dust:


----------



## billylid

thank you so much for your answer Guppy. I'm just hoping that something happens soon :cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

Im sure it will hun :hugs:
We are always here for you and you will get that eggy :hug:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## crossroads

Guppy your chart looks triphasic! :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks *Crossroads!!!* I hope it keeps looking that way!! EEK!
No ID today BUT my temp shot up!!! :wohoo:
My temp went up to 98.11 degrees F from 97.8 degrees F from 2 days ago :happydance: Its the highest its ever been this cycle (except on CD3, it was 98.11 as well)

Aww, dont be sad *Doodar,* maybe its an ID?? Because in your last cycle your LP looks much longer! :dance:
:hugs:


----------



## jodie4805

Doodar said:


> Morning girls.
> 
> Temp drop below the coverline. I fear AF is iminent. 9 DPO WTF?????
> I'm off to work to try and put a brave face on it. I dont want to go.:cry:
> Have a good day girls.x

I know how you're feeling. I'm on 3rd day of spotting & today is much heavier. Looks like my LF is way too short. :nope::cry:


----------



## ThatGirl

hi ladies


----------



## Guppy051708

Hello thatgirl! How are you?


----------



## ablacketer

ok, more dorky questions from Angel.

what is triphasic, and what is ID?

and good mornin guppy :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Good morning babe!

ID = implantation dip
Triphasic chart = 3 rises within a chart. For example, a chart that is ovulatory usually has 2 distinct temp rise. The coverline is a great example of the divide between 2 rises, so pre and post ovulation would make is biphasic. Well some pregnancy charts have 3 rises, so ideally you would be able to draw 2 lines somewhere on the chat and be able to see 3 distinct temp rises.


----------



## ablacketer

so looking at my chart, the two days after high temp for O could be ID?


----------



## Guppy051708

Well, there is a possibility that it could be ID :wohoo:
Usually though, i would say that 3DPO is too early for ID though. The average ID occurs at 6-10 DPO (takes time for the eggy to flow). With that said, many women see a dip (pregnant or not) around 2-4 DPO. This dip is because of the hormones changing. So i would be inclined to think its due to that, but you never know! anything is possible.
Fx for you :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Ps if your temp keeps going up like that you could very well have a triphasic chart!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## ablacketer

yay! last months chart was higher as a whole so I have hope :) Im assuming triphasic is a good thing???


----------



## Guppy051708

It is an EXCELLENT thing!!!! :happydance:
Non pregnancy charts will NOT ever be triphasic (because at some point AF will show up, hence, temp drops).
Not all pregnancy charts will be triphasic, BUT if a chart is triphasic than you can bet to be getting a :bfp:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

While having a triphasic chart will increase the odds that you may be pregnant. It's still not a sure thing. He re's what FF says: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic-chart.html


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats very interesting.
Thakns for sharing that Pretty :thumbup:
Speaking of which, your chart is looking great!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## ablacketer

oh doodar! HUGS honey!


----------



## 2016

Oh Doodar! I am so so sorry! I don't know what else to say :cry:


----------



## jodie4805

I'm soo sorry Doodar, that's terrible. :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

doodar, i am so terribly sorry :cry:
we will always be here for u :hug:


----------



## Titi

Doodar-:hug:


----------



## billylid

I'm really sorry to hear that Doodar :( Can something be done to improve this condition? Do they know what has caused it? Once again, I'm really sorry :(


----------



## SarahMelissa

Doodar said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I am afraid its over for me. We had some rather devastaing news today. Hubby got his results back from the semen analysis and his count is zero complete zilch. I am totally devastated and have done nothing but cry.
> I just want to thank you all for the support you have given me over the months, you ladies have been my rock and I wish you all the best and I hope you all ahceive your dreams of BFP. I will pop back from time to time to see how you are all getting on. I just can't believe this is it.
> Thanks again girls you have been wonderful.x

Doodar i am sooo sorry :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Sending my thoughts to you doodar.


----------



## kstancook

iM SOOO SORRY dOODAR!!! :hugs:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

My heart goes out to you Doodar, I am so sorry!!


----------



## billylid

another question for the chart experts. how long after you ovulate does it take FF to recognise that you have ovulated? like will it tell you straight away or after a few days?


----------



## Guppy051708

It will take 3 days. You have to "prove" your rise in temps and suistained temperatures. So three days. For instance, if you Ov today, you would put todays temp in, tomorrows temp in, and then Fridays temp. On Friday you should see crosshairs (if you ov. today, and assuming "today" for you its currently Wednesday evening). Fx'ed!


----------



## billylid

today for me is thursday afternoon hehehe. im just thinking, we will have another rest tonight and have another go tomorrow hehe. my OPK's are still only giving me a faint line but my temp did rise this morning. im just puzzled by all of this still hehe


----------



## Guppy051708

It is confusing! especially those line OPKs! I hate the guess work! 
As long as you're :sex: than id say you're covered no matter what!

UPDATE on my explanation (since its Thursday afternoon your time)

So you entered today's temp.
Friday morning enter your temp.
Saturday morning enter your temp.
If you Ov. FF will give you your cross-hairs Saturday (after recording your temps).

Good night girls :sleep:


----------



## billylid

thank you so much guppy! sleep tight :D


----------



## 2016

*jodie*....Looks like we are twins with low post ov temps and spotting in LP! I am going up to 100mg B6 (in a complex) this cycle to try help and am looking into progesterone cream. :shrug: what to do!


----------



## Guppy051708

your welcome Billy :D

My temp went down today :(
Looks like my chart isn't going to be triphasic :sad2:
Im upset because the cycle i did get preggo my temp just kept rising, and well, its not exactly doing that :(


----------



## SarahMelissa

Guppy dont be upset that your temps arnt doing what they did the month you got preggo they change all the time from month to month, i had lots of months of high temps and even triphasic charts sometimes and then the month i got my bfp they were lower than ever, and i was positive i couldnt be preggo if they werent super high. :hugs:


----------



## jodie4805

2016 said:


> *jodie*....Looks like we are twins with low post ov temps and spotting in LP! I am going up to 100mg B6 (in a complex) this cycle to try help and am looking into progesterone cream. :shrug: what to do!

I went shopping yesterday & bought soy, B complex & EPO. I've also ordered some pre-seed online. Hope it all works as I hate taking tablets.


----------



## 2016

jodie4805 said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> *jodie*....Looks like we are twins with low post ov temps and spotting in LP! I am going up to 100mg B6 (in a complex) this cycle to try help and am looking into progesterone cream. :shrug: what to do!
> 
> I went shopping yesterday & bought soy, B complex & EPO. I've also ordered some pre-seed online. Hope it all works as I hate taking tablets.Click to expand...

Sounds like we are on the same track. How much B and soy are you taking and which days for the soy? I am using 100mg of b complex (taken in 2 doses) and 120mg soy days 2-6. Can't decide whether to use epo this time cos if it increases Ewcm surely it's also increasing oestrogen? At least I know why I was getting ferning all cycle last cycle!


----------



## Titi

Good morning. I am 9dpo-last cycle my temps were rising at this time. This cycle they are falling. Anyone know what to make of that-is it normal?

2016-here is food for thought for you-this cycle a friend and I both tried grapefruit juice (fresh or non from concentrate) from cd1-OV and as well only I took EPO. We BOTH got tons of EWCM but my cycle may have gotten a little weird. I don't think gf juice has any other side effects but I have heard epo can mess up your cycle.


----------



## ablacketer

hey guppy!! take a peek at my chart, could today be ID or is it not enough of a dip


----------



## Pretty Sakura

You definitely don't need a ID to get preggers!! And tomorrow will show weither or not it's a dip. ;)


----------



## Titi

Hi Ablacketer-
I read on ff that the majority of implantation dips in pregnancy charts were at least .3 degrees and the majority happened around 8-10dpo, if that helps you any.

Anyone know what is going on with all my temp decreases in LP?


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Titi- Hopefully by tomorrow it means they are gonna shoot back up! ;)


----------



## Mrs_N

doodar massive :hugs: thinking of you


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks so much girls! :flower:

SarahMelissa, you are totally right! I've been having so many preggo symptoms, that my temps really shouldn't be bothering me. Im almost for sure that i will be getting that :bfp:...TTC is driving me insane! :wacko: LOL Oh well, pretty soon i can be done! Hopefully.

Ablacketer, i hope you're right about that being an ID! IDK if it has to be a super big dip or not. :shrug:

How has everyone's day been? I havn't had lunch yet and I feel like im going to yack :sick: ... been feeling that way since i ate breakfast though...hope its a good sign! Think i'll go here in a couple of minutes to eat something.


----------



## jodie4805

2016 said:


> jodie4805 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> *jodie*....Looks like we are twins with low post ov temps and spotting in LP! I am going up to 100mg B6 (in a complex) this cycle to try help and am looking into progesterone cream. :shrug: what to do!
> 
> I went shopping yesterday & bought soy, B complex & EPO. I've also ordered some pre-seed online. Hope it all works as I hate taking tablets.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like we are on the same track. How much B and soy are you taking and which days for the soy? I am using 100mg of b complex (taken in 2 doses) and 120mg soy days 2-6. Can't decide whether to use epo this time cos if it increases Ewcm surely it's also increasing oestrogen? At least I know why I was getting ferning all cycle last cycle!Click to expand...


Because I'm new to taking all this stuff, I'm only taking small amounts this month. I'm taking 10mg of B6 in my prenatal & I'm not really sure how much is in the B complex. I'm taking 40mg of Soy on days 2-7. I was going to take double the soy, but chickened out. Maybe next month if it doesn't work this month.


----------



## 2016

jodie4805 said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodie4805 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> *jodie*....Looks like we are twins with low post ov temps and spotting in LP! I am going up to 100mg B6 (in a complex) this cycle to try help and am looking into progesterone cream. :shrug: what to do!
> 
> I went shopping yesterday & bought soy, B complex & EPO. I've also ordered some pre-seed online. Hope it all works as I hate taking tablets.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like we are on the same track. How much B and soy are you taking and which days for the soy? I am using 100mg of b complex (taken in 2 doses) and 120mg soy days 2-6. Can't decide whether to use epo this time cos if it increases Ewcm surely it's also increasing oestrogen? At least I know why I was getting ferning all cycle last cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm new to taking all this stuff, I'm only taking small amounts this month. I'm taking 10mg of B6 in my prenatal & I'm not really sure how much is in the B complex. I'm taking 40mg of Soy on days 2-7. I was going to take double the soy, but chickened out. Maybe next month if it doesn't work this month.Click to expand...

I think you are right to be cautious and build up slow. I am terrible and just keep getting tempted to take more and more like some kind of vitamin addict! :haha: Generally manage to stick to my plan though because I don't want to muck things up.
I think the soy is only taken for 5 days eg. 2-6 or 3-7 unless you are trying something different....:shrug:
After a dissappointing appointment with my docs today I have bought myself some progesterone cream in case I need it after ov.


----------



## kstancook

Ablask- cant wait to see tomorrow temp


----------



## billylid

morning everybody :) it doesnt look like i managed to ovulate. my temp went back down this morning :(


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Mine drops before ovulation. You will O soon!!! FX!


----------



## ablacketer

me too kstan!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Me three hun! :hugs:
It will happen and everything else is still looking great for the dropping of the eggy!


----------



## Guppy051708

If any of you girls are interested, i have created a new thread specifically devoted to symptoms in the 2WW and more importantly symptoms at each DPO. I figured since we are chart stalkers, that some of us are also symptom spotters?? LOL

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...tion-symptom-spotting-thread-all-welcome.html


----------



## Kelly9

I never had am implantation dip for my preggo cycle ladies I did get a spike though at 8dpo which I think is when I implanted so you can gets dips and spikes or it can stay the same. Looking forward to seeing some of the outcomes for you ladies close to testing days!


----------



## mysticdeliria

:hi: Girls, 

I haven't had too much of a chance to look through ALL the posts. From what I have read, you're a great bunch and have a lot of info! I'm pretty new to charting and am only on my 2nd cycle. If anyone is interested my ff chart is in my signature.


----------



## billylid

cant half tell i've never done this before :blush: i never knew that i ovulated so late in my cycle :| I thought that since I've had my ovulation pain all week that it would happen earlier and yet today I've barely had any :shrug:

guppy, as soon as I do ovulate I will be hitting that new thread hehe 

Hi there mystic :D nice looking chart!


----------



## camocutie2006

billylid said:


> cant half tell i've never done this before :blush:

same here.. im a newb at it!


----------



## kstancook

Dont worry, we arent experts either. Hell Im waiting to O and it aint looks like its coming any time soon but I really dont know


----------



## billylid

weeeellllll personally id say everyone here knows a hell of a lot more than I do lol. im still taking these damn OPK's and its only showing up a really faint line yet (tmi) checked my CP and its still high and open (cant say im enjoying this bit ) Nearly my whole life I have had a 28 day cycle, not sure whats up with last months and looks like this months cycle!


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome to the chart stalkers group Mystic!
So glad you could join us! :friends:


----------



## kstancook

oh im thinking about this cycle remember? ( you guys better keep telling me that)


----------



## SarahMelissa

mysticdeliria said:


> :hi: Girls,
> 
> I haven't had too much of a chance to look through ALL the posts. From what I have read, you're a great bunch and have a lot of info! I'm pretty new to charting and am only on my 2nd cycle. If anyone is interested my ff chart is in my signature.

Hi Mysticdeliria :hi:

Ive added your chart to the front page :dust:


----------



## mysticdeliria

billylid said:


> cant half tell i've never done this before :blush: i never knew that i ovulated so late in my cycle :| I thought that since I've had my ovulation pain all week that it would happen earlier and yet today I've barely had any :shrug:
> 
> guppy, as soon as I do ovulate I will be hitting that new thread hehe
> 
> Hi there mystic :D nice looking chart!


Thanks billylid, I'm cautiously optimistic. This is when my temps started dropping last cycle. I'm hopeful for at least a longer LP, if not, dare I say, :blush: a :bfp:! I will have to see how the weekend turns out. 

I feel the same way about my ovulation. Although my cycles have been very regular pretty much since I was a teenager, I assumed I ovulated half way through it. Of course, I find out after doing a couple of charts that I O really late, and have a really short LP. We'd been BDing at the wrong time all along! 

Anyway, I hope it comes soon for you, keep :sex: and :spermy: catch that egg!!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Guppy051708 said:


> Welcome to the chart stalkers group Mystic!
> So glad you could join us! :friends:

Thanks for the warm welcome and the invite, I noticed you posted it in another forum. I'm learning so much here already!:thumbup:


----------



## mysticdeliria

SarahMelissa said:


> mysticdeliria said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Girls,
> 
> I haven't had too much of a chance to look through ALL the posts. From what I have read, you're a great bunch and have a lot of info! I'm pretty new to charting and am only on my 2nd cycle. If anyone is interested my ff chart is in my signature.
> 
> Hi Mysticdeliria :hi:
> 
> Ive added your chart to the front page :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks!! I hope you ladies will be good luck!


----------



## Titi

:bfn: at 10dpo........I may be officially moving over to LTTC
:cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

It's still early. There is still hope Titi :hugs:


----------



## ablacketer

I posted a thread but didnt get a response,

hey Gups, What do you think.... yesterday I discovered quite a bit of EWCM at 6dpo?

oh and my temp went back up this morning.


----------



## 2016

ablacketer said:


> I posted a thread but didnt get a response,
> 
> hey Gups, What do you think.... yesterday I discovered quite a bit of EWCM at 6dpo?
> 
> oh and my temp went back up this morning.

https://womenforgodsglory.com/menstrual_cycle.jpg

I know you didn't ask me but thought I would give my 2 cents. It is quite normal to get fertile CM roughly in the middle of the LP (and sometimes even just before AF). This is because of a rise in oestrogen mid LP.


----------



## ablacketer

I am open to anyones responses :) 

Thank you!


----------



## Guppy051708

Ablacketer, temps are looking good! :thumbup:
I like your chart!


----------



## Guppy051708

well ladies, my temp went down, again, today :(
At first i was really upset about it, but then i got to thinking (and i would like your opinion on the matter).

I guess i should point out that my apartment was cold last night...dont know why. I think there is something wrong with the heater. Also, i went to bed with wet hair (it was still damp when i woke to temp). So i think the combo of cold air and wet hair = lower temps. I fell back asleep for 3 solid hours and i took my BBT again. It was back up to 98.10! (and my hair was dry, go figure). I know this wasn't the usual time that i temp, but i've noticed with my temps that as long as i get the full 3 hour block of sleep in, than my temps are pretty consistent (granted not perfect, but pretty damn close). Im not really as worried much about my temps now that i have realized these environmental factors. I am hopeful that they will go up tomorrow.

i def. know what its like to be pregnant, as i have been pregnant before, And i know for sure that i am feeling the same way this month. So im still hopeful.

Thoughts? :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

All I can say is each month is different so even if it weren't for those factors you could still be in with a chance especially since you feel pg so i say good luck! And can't wait till you test.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank hun :hugs:

Is it possible to have a "slow falling" ID?? What i mean is, could an ID have started at 7DPO and then be completly dipped at 8DPO? Insinuating that i will have an increased temp tomorrow (9DPO)???

Just a thought, never have heard of it before, but IDK if exists or not.

So either a :bfp: or the :witch: will be due on Sunday.


----------



## ablacketer

good luck guppy


----------



## Titi

oh guppy fx'd!


----------



## billylid

Guppy, IMO you would be right about the outside factors causing your temps to be down. Even if you hair had dried before the frist temp, you would of been sleeping on a wet pillow from your wet hair and a cold night will certainly drop your temp. I have read in a different thread that a natropath had told a client of hers that as long as you get a block of three hours sleep that you will get a correct temp reading.

Regarding your ID, I gots no idea about that sorry! lots of baby dust and sticky glue though!

I'm working on an idea at the moment. My own temp went back to 36 last night and i got some weird idea to look up the lunar phases. Well it turns out my lunar fertility phase has me ovulating tomorrow (the 13th for others outside OZ) so I havent lost hope of ovulating just yet :D


----------



## mysticdeliria

Guppy051708 said:


> Thank hun :hugs:
> 
> Is it possible to have a "slow falling" ID?? What i mean is, could an ID have started at 7DPO and then be completly dipped at 8DPO? Insinuating that i will have an increased temp tomorrow (9DPO)???
> 
> Just a thought, never have heard of it before, but IDK if exists or not.
> 
> So either a :bfp: or the :witch: will be due on Sunday.

Hey Guppy

I'm not sure about how many days an ID takes, but I remember that I read that it should only last one. However, external factors could be coming into play as well causing the 2nd part of the dip. But, I took a look at your chart and I see your temp is back up this morning, so that's great news!:happydance: 

:dust: to you, I'm looking forward to hearing about tomorrow's test results!!


----------



## kstancook

Guppy and Ablack- charts are looking good!


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks girls!! :friends:
Yup, my temp is back up today and that excits me! The :witch: is to be due tomorrow and there's no sign of her yet (but the again i never really get signs, she just shows up). I really do feel like this is my month, so hopefully those temps keep up! 

I was thinking the other day, since im on the B Vit, i wasn't really sure when i should test....im wondering if my LP is longer now??? :shrug: but, oh well, i thought, theres not way im waiting longer than i have to! :haha: Im such a POAS Addict! :rofl:


----------



## ablacketer

thanks!!

did anyone else go through b&b withdrawal???? lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Hellz yes!!!!!!
It was the worst, and i was pissed because it was down longer than what they said it would be LOL :haha:


----------



## Willynilly

ok - here I am cycle day 2 and I promised Guppy I would join if I didn't get a BFP last cycle! how do I post my chart? I hope it's not hard - this is not my gift (message boards).

Anyway - been ttc for 8 cycles now? Testing on Jan 8th - my 30th bday - hoping that brings some luck...

thanks for letting me join!


----------



## camocutie2006

i agree.. it being down was killer! ugh! 

my temp shot down to the lowest its been since a good rise. hmmm


----------



## Guppy051708

WillyNilly, nice to see you over here! :hi:
SarahMelissa, will add your chart- im sure :)

woo, camocutie, i wonder what that means! :winkwink:


----------



## camocutie2006

lol!


----------



## Guppy051708

Okay, so apparently everything FF "told me" about temping was wrong...well not everything, but this little thing in particular is incorrect.

I had tons of girl on Bnb tell me that as long as you get 3 full hours of sleep, that it doesn't matter what time you take your temp. A BBT is more accurate by the amount of sleep than by the time you take it everyday...i had no idea! Many of these ladies even said that their doc told them as long as they get this block of sleep they could take thier BBT at any time...with that said, I have to pics below. One is of my BBT from yesterday (the lower one that i asked you guys about). The other has the 2nd temp i took yesterday after a full 3 hour block of sleep (not the usual time i take it though). So, with that said, which chart do you think is right? Should i keep the original temp on FF or change it? Chart "A" or Chart "B"? :shrug:

*Chart "A"*

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/Nov09FFchart1-1.png

*Chart "B"*

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/Nov09FFchart2.png


----------



## kstancook

I say keep the first temp of the day!


----------



## kstancook

camo- hope you bleed soon!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

Guppy I think it varies from person to person. If you find that you get consistent temps after 3 hours of sleep regardless of the time then use the second temp, just make a note of it. environmental factors will cause your temp to change.
at the end of the day the deed is done, and you are either pregnant or you are not, regardkess of your temps, good luck! :dust:
if it were me I'd be using the first temp because mine definately varies depending on the time of day. when I'm on night shifts I take my temp after the same amount of sleep as usual, no change in environmental conditions, it's just 12 hours later so instead of 6am it is 6pm. My temp always jumps way up for the period that I'm on nights, then it comes back down to normal.


----------



## billylid

Guppy, I reckon no matter what, your chart is looking great :D


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks girls. 
I know that ultimately it really doesn't matter because at the end of the day i am either pregnant or im not...but i like having as more of an emotional leg than anything. Kinda sad to admit but i feel like on days like today, seeing a good temp and good chart makes me feel better about being preggo or not.

i think what i am going to do is just keep it as is. If i do end up getting a :bfp: than i will adjust to the second temp. If i get a :bfn: than im just gonna keep it the same. I think that will help in deciding the patten of the chart. At least if im not preggo. than next cycle i will have something to compare to.

Thanks for your advice girls! :friends:


----------



## ablacketer

I just temp between 5 and 630 am everyday


----------



## Kelly9

If i temp even an hour or 2 later my temps are messed up so I take first temp and use that. If i sleep in a make a note of it. I've got a couple of early or later temps from my last cycle cause of my practicum. Are you testing tomorrow guppy?


----------



## ablacketer

tested today, BFN. we will see....


----------



## billylid

I see your temp has stayed up Guppy!

Babydust ablacketer!

Still no ovulation for me. Cervix is still SHOW and I still have eggwhite fluid but no temp rise. Its been like a week now. :(


----------



## ablacketer

*pardon my shakes, I think I have withdrawal*

thank you!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

ablacketer said:


> *pardon my shakes, I think I have withdrawal*
> 
> thank you!!!

:rofl: Oh my gosh! ME too!!!! BnB is so addicting, its like crack, i was going crazy without today!!!!

Of course i tested today and it was a :bfn:
But AF is either due today or tomorrow (could be tuesday depending how well B6 worked) but at any rate i had an increase in thick, creamy CM! :wohoo:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Guppy051708 said:


> ablacketer said:
> 
> 
> *pardon my shakes, I think I have withdrawal*
> 
> thank you!!!
> 
> :rofl: Oh my gosh! ME too!!!! BnB is so addicting, its like crack, i was going crazy without today!!!!
> 
> Of course i tested today and it was a :bfn:
> But AF is either due today or tomorrow (could be tuesday depending how well B6 worked) but at any rate i had an increase in thick, creamy CM! :wohoo:Click to expand...


ME too!! :haha: 
Guppy your temps + increased creamy cm is awesome!! FX!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks!
I went crazy today about testing, so i decided to go to the Dollar Tree and pick up some pregnancy tests...more like 5 :blush: but they were only $1 a piece. I have one clear blue digi left. I will use that tomorrow and then one Dollar Tree test, that way if the CBD is negative, maybe i can at least get a faint line on the Dollar Tree one. I really hope this is it! Fx'ed


----------



## Guppy051708

ablacketer, your chart looks amazing!!! 
hope we get our BFP!!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks!
> I went crazy today about testing, so i decided to go to the Dollar Tree and pick up some pregnancy tests...more like 5 :blush: but they were only $1 a piece. I have one clear blue digi left. I will use that tomorrow and then one Dollar Tree test, that way if the CBD is negative, maybe i can at least get a faint line on the Dollar Tree one. I really hope this is it! Fx'ed

For the record, those dollar store test have like a 50 MIU. I got a faint line yesterday after having really good lines on frer, answer, and CB/digi. I won't do another one until tomorrow. Hopefully it'll be plenty dark then. But don't be sad you don't get a line or a good one they are strong. :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks for the advice hun :friends:
i will def. keep that in mind. :thumbup:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Pretty Sakura i just realised i hadnt put a :bfp: next to your name on the front page, but it is done now :)


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Woo-hoo!!! Thanks Sarah!!!


----------



## ablacketer

well I had a temp up! :) I hope so too guppy, Im due wednesday!


----------



## Guppy051708

Fx'ed for both of us!!!
:dust:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Everything XXX for the 2 of you!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Titi

Wow Congrats Pretty Sakura-

I tested again this morning with FRER-and another :bfn: although it wasn't FMU as I had decided I wasn't even going to bother with another.

Oh and Guppy-no matter how much sleep I get my temp changes by the hour. I always test at 6 but I will get totally different results if I test at 5,6 0r 7.


----------



## mysticdeliria

billylid said:


> I see your temp has stayed up Guppy!
> 
> Babydust ablacketer!
> 
> Still no ovulation for me. Cervix is still SHOW and I still have eggwhite fluid but no temp rise. Its been like a week now. :(

Hi billylid,

Don't lose hope. I was as confused as you on my first cycle charting. I had all sorts of watery/eggwhite mucus and then didn't end up o-ing until CD 23! I only have a 31 day cycle so that is super late. Keep temping and whatever info you get about your body is more than you had before, at least you can do informed research about what you are seeing. 

Like I said before, we'd been bd'ing all summer on the wrong days and I was wondering about why I wasn't getting pregnant. Then I do my first chart and see how late my o is, at least we found a problem we can fix. Same with my short LP, another problem that I found in my first month temping and hopefully fixed (currently 10 DPO which is +2 on my LP). 

TTC is such a roller coaster ride, and it's hard not to let emotions get the best of you. Just remember to look at the silver lining. If you find a problem, at least it's found and it's something you can specifically ask the doc about or research yourself. 

:dust::dust::dust: to you. Here's hoping your chart "looks up" rofl:) soon!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Hi Guppy and Ablacketer

I have to say your charts look GREAT!! Sorry to hear that the HPTs are not co-operating, but I'm still so excited for the two of you, and hope you get your :bfp: 's this week! I am roughly the same #DPO (10) and I've been so scared to test. I'm past my usual LP, but I've been hitting the B vits this cycle so I'm not really sure when to expect :witch:. I'm going to try to hold out another week (I won't see DH until next Friday evening,:cry: and I'd like him to be around for it) but if either of you get your :bfp:s this week (and I'm hoping you will) I don't think I'll be able to wait for him!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Oh, and CONGRATS Pretty Sakura, so happy to hear that you got your :bfp: !!!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

mysticdeliria said:


> Oh, and CONGRATS Pretty Sakura, so happy to hear that you got your :bfp: !!!!

Got my FXX for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats again pretty sakura so excited for you!


----------



## billylid

Thanks mystic for making me look at it from a different perspective :D


----------



## ablacketer

thanks mystic! I feel all AF-ey today though :(


----------



## Titi

Hi girls-
I have the highest temps I've had by one cycle (but only by .1 degree) does that = triphasic? 
I don't have my hopes up because I already got 2 :bfn:s and also looking at my chart my temp shot up same day last cycle but then fell next day toward AF. The only difference is last cycle the temp didn't go to a 3rd level and this time it looks like it might-

any ideas anyone??


----------



## Guppy051708

So, I took a Dollar Tree test last night and with FMU today, im pretty sure there is something there! It is SUPER faint, but i think i see something! :yipee: But thats not set in stone yet until i get a better positive. The line on last nights HPT and this mornings look the same - i think its just because hCG hasn't built up yet. Im going to buy some FRER sometime today. Im not making it *OFFICIAL* until i get a respectable line that i dont have to squint my eyes for 10 minutes too see.


----------



## Guppy051708

Titi, i dont know if this is true or not, but some ppl on FF told me that a chart has to have a second sustained thermal shift in order for it be triphasic. They said that you had to have 3 consecutive temp rises (similar to ovulation) in order for it be triphasic. And it has to start occuring around 7-10DPO. 9or at least for FF to say so) Also, once FF concludes your chart to be triphasic, it will give you the "Triphasic message" Good luck! 
Your temps are looking GREAT!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I can't wait for you to test again guppy!


----------



## Titi

Oh Guppy! I really have my FX'd for you!!!!!

I guess it's just wishful thinking on my part-I'm too far past the 7-10dpo, and my chart did do this rise & af dip pattern last month. that and two definite BFNs...just wish for at least one bfp someday!!!!!! : )


----------



## Guppy051708

You will get your :bfp:! 
And it doesn't mean that your chart isn't triphasic, that just means that FF wont say it is if its after 7-10DPO. But you can still have a triphasic chart, speaking of which, i could see it def. doing that! :friends:


----------



## SarahMelissa

I hope this is it for you guppy, cant wait for you to test again :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girls....but i think out :cry: :cry: :cry:
I was checking my CP and got some blood :sad2:
There wasnt any when i wiped and there wasn't any on my undies...but im guessing by my acne that im now out :cry:
I just dont understand what happened :shrug: my temps are super high...


----------



## SarahMelissa

Guppy it could still be implantation bleeding, i hope it clears up and the nasty witch stays away


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girl, i really hope you're right...but i just dont know...


----------



## Kelly9

Guppy quite a few women get spotting when their AF is suppose to show I say still test in the am on a proper test.


----------



## Guppy051708

I am going to test with another FRER in the morning with FMU.
I just got back from the loo. I checked the pad, nothing, no blood whatsoever. I checked the toilette paper when i wiped, nothing, nada. i checked my cervix and there wasn't anything at all. I even had the smallest amount of white CM on the cervix (maybe a dot). So i dont what to think. So odd. Maybe it is IB??? 

If my temp goes down tomorrow than im not sure that i'll test, but if it stays up i will totally be taking one!


----------



## Kelly9

I will be stalking you till then!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks Kelly! Be sure to let me know what you think tomorrow after i record my temp. :thumbup:


----------



## kstancook

Guppy- hope you get a BFP tomorrow!!! Just relax!


----------



## ablacketer

FXed for a bfp for both of us guppy!!! no AF for me today.... only 1 more whole day!


----------



## Guppy051708

Sweet!
I hope she stays away! Your temp is still high above coverline! :)


----------



## ablacketer

oh Im hoping. hubby inadvertantly made me feel terrible yesterday. :( made a comment (jokingly) that I needed to talk to my eggys :(


----------



## Guppy051708

aww, im sorry hunni :hugs:
Maybe he was just trying to joke to take the stress off. Sorry it hurt your feelings. Hate when stuff like that happens.


----------



## ablacketer

he was just playin but it still stung. he knows better now :D hubby is just a big kid !!!


----------



## Guppy051708

haha, yeah...our brains work so much differently than men's...thank God JK :haha:


----------



## ablacketer

oooh my tummy is achey. :(


----------



## Guppy051708

great sign!! EEK! im excited for ya!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I will let you know once I get in from my exam it is first thing in the am so won't be on till after. Good luck ablacketer to!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks Kelly!
good luck on your exam! My DH has been studying for the last two days. He is thrilled that tomorrow is his last 2 finals of the semester. i am sure you will be VERY relieved once you finish! Hope you do well :)


----------



## mysticdeliria

ablacketer said:


> thanks mystic! I feel all AF-ey today though :(

Same. I'm sure I will be visited tomorrow. I'm spotting and my temp dropped today, I think I fold for this month. However, I am thrilled about the 3 day addition to my LP, I'm into double digits :happydance:! Your temp is still looking great though! FXd for you ablacketer!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks girls....but i think out :cry: :cry: :cry:
> I was checking my CP and got some blood :sad2:
> There wasnt any when i wiped and there wasn't any on my undies...but im guessing by my acne that im now out :cry:
> I just dont understand what happened :shrug: my temps are super high...

Don't count yourself out yet Guppy! Your temps still look awesome. FXd for your BFP tomorrow morning!!


----------



## ablacketer

guppy!!!
awww I made your siggy!!!


You girls are so sweet *tear*


----------



## kstancook

So I got EWCM today, I sohuld be O in the next few days, hopefully before CD 20!!! Thats good for me!!! I am usually 21-26 CD O!!!! Time to get to work!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Thats so great to hear kstancook!


----------



## Guppy051708

Yay! Im so happy for you Kstancook!!!!! :yipee:
That is GREAT news!!! :friends:


Well, im starting to think that was IB yesterday, unless something crazy is going on with my body! Because my temp was 98.23 degrees F, and thats the highest i have EVER recorded a temp not only this cycle but the entire time i have been recording BBT!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Okay, so i tested with a FRER & Answer brand HPT!! :D
And a line appeared within 3 minutes (VERY VERY light and faint of course), but there is no way these are evap lines!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: Hopefully i can get a respectable line tomorrow, but for now im making it *OFFICIAL*!!!!!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

YAY guppy so happy for you, sending you heaps of sticky vibes :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks so much SarahMelissa! I will be using every ounce of *sticky vibes* i can get! LOL
I am VERY confident about this pregnancy though :D


----------



## Mrs_N

:wohoo: guppy just seen your news congrats! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## crossroads

Guppy!!!
https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w11/joyfulpsalmist/Congratulations/congratsBFP.gif


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks ladies!!!
Crossroads, it looks like i'll be able to join you in the first trimester for a couple of weeks! =)


----------



## 2016

Well done guppy! :dance: I have been watching your chart closely. Your temps are spook sooo high this must be a strong one!


----------



## Kelly9

congrats guppy i checked real quick before i left for some good news! yippee!!!!


----------



## ablacketer

still have high temp, but bfn this morning :(

and yay guppy!!!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## kstancook

Congrats Guppy and Pretty!!!! :hugs:
Ablack- Dont give up yet! :hugs:

Also Doodar you are always welcome here!!!

As for me, my temp dropped so I have no idea what is going on!!! Full moon tomorrow night maybe that will help me O!!! Im frustrated...:(


----------



## Titi

Hi Guppy-I logged on today just to see if my hunch about you was correct-it was! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!


Doodar-welcome! We are getting the results of our SA tomorrow. Will be thinking of you too-GL and enjoy xmas, hun.!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Doodar of course you are welcome and i really hope it all works out for you :hugs:


----------



## kstancook

Ok I have had EWCM for two days now but -OPK!!! What the heck is going on? I mean really strechy CM!!! Come on ovulation


----------



## Guppy051708

Keep on :sex:!
I bet Ov. is right around the corner!!! probably within the next couple days, remember that you get fertile CM a couple days before the eggy drops. Best of Luck hun! :friends:


----------



## kstancook

titi- how are you doing?


----------



## mysticdeliria

Guppy051708 said:


> Okay, so i tested with a FRER & Answer brand HPT!! :D
> And a line appeared within 3 minutes (VERY VERY light and faint of course), but there is no way these are evap lines!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: Hopefully i can get a respectable line tomorrow, but for now im making it *OFFICIAL*!!!!!!!

Yay Guppy!!

So glad to see that you're going to have an EXTRA Merry Christmas. Congratulations!


----------



## Titi

kstancook said:


> titi- how are you doing?

How are you doing? Been thinking of you.

Things okay here......two BFNs and temps dropped today. I guess AF right around the corner-tomorrow or day after. Guess that will push us into LTTTC, sigh. Oh well-get DH's S.A. this week so some answers will be nice.

BTW-I got a LOT of EWCM this month a few days before I got a +opk-FX for you OV is coming up!:hugs:


----------



## ablacketer

hmmmm cervix is back up high......


----------



## Guppy051708

thats a great sign hun!!!!
Fx'ed!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

btw, your chart is still looking wonderful!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## billylid

holy crap, out of the 20 OPK's that I have taken, I had 2 left. Just taken one, and its positive!! Looks like my lut phase might be a bit short but hell, at least im gonna ovulate!


----------



## ablacketer

oooh I totally hope so guppy.


----------



## Mrs_N

hope you ov soon kastancook! 
billylid good luck catching that eggy! doesn't necessarily mean your luteal phase is short - you might have a longer cycle this time if you've ov'd late


----------



## billylid

Mrs_N said:


> billylid good luck catching that eggy! doesn't necessarily mean your luteal phase is short - you might have a longer cycle this time if you've ov'd late

well my last cycle was 32 days long so it will be 10 days if i ovulate today/tomorrow i should hopefully still be right. Thank you too :D


----------



## mysticdeliria

billylid said:


> holy crap, out of the 20 OPK's that I have taken, I had 2 left. Just taken one, and its positive!! Looks like my lut phase might be a bit short but hell, at least im gonna ovulate!

WTG billylid :happydance:!! Time for some serious action!


----------



## ablacketer

:cry:my temp tanked:cry: here comes af


----------



## Guppy051708

Im sorry hun :hug:


----------



## ablacketer

I will be keepin tabs on you guppy!!

if we dont get a sticky from Jan, we will prob take a break for a month. I promised my daughter we would try not to have on born in her birth month. she already has to compete with christmas. she was born on dec 20th. :cry:


----------



## crossroads

ablacketer said:


> :cry:my temp tanked:cry: here comes af

I'm sorry :(

May I say though, I am impressed by your BD action this month :thumbup: oooh laa laa!


----------



## billylid

ablacketer said:


> :cry:my temp tanked:cry: here comes af

Really sorry to hear AF is on her way :( baby dust and sticky vibes for next month!


----------



## ablacketer

thanks ladies, hubby is 22 so BD action is never a problem lol


----------



## kstancook

ablack- so sorry to hear that! 

I got an almost postitive OPK this morning, but night it should be positive!! On to bding for tonight and tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Have fun Kstancook! :winkwink:

Ablacketer, You WILL get your :bfp: the month of January and we WILL be bump buddies!!! :wohoo: I can't wait :hugs:

PS i know about the :sex: LOL, we are all very close in age :rofl:


----------



## Titi

Hi All-
Kstan-excited about your OV-GL!!
Ablack-wow that really was a dive-: ( So sorry I had good vibes about this month for you so maybe soon!

Guppy-how are you feeling? How did you tell DH?

Sad news here today-SA results back. 51% of hubbys :spermys: are DOA. the mobility for the remaining ones is about 50%. I guess the count itself was normal to above average if I heard right-is the count overall sperm or just the live ones so maybe not, it was confusing to me.

Dr. said DH must absolutely quit smoking and also should change his diet which does not include any vegetables or fish or poultry and hardly and fruit-just red meat and fried foods. Dh was already supposed to have done this due to high cholesterol and awful family history for heart disease but hasn't been able to so I am not very hopeful and dont know what to do from here. We've TTC for 12 months now and only used w/d method for a few years before that : (


----------



## Guppy051708

*Titi, *sorry what you are going through :hugs: I had my DH taking a men's multivitamin. Im sure that would help your man. At least if he wont eat right he can get vitamins and minerals by simply taking a vitamin every day. 

I heard the same thing about the :spermy: so i wouldn't' worry about that :thumbup: Thats a good, normal number as far as i hear, and really if you think about it, you only need one :spermy: to get preggo :hugs:

I am feeling surprisingly good. With the exception of feeling like i was going to fall asleep at work. But this pregnancy feels much different than the last. Im not nearly as crampy as i was and im not nearly as :sleep: but dont get me wrong, i have my days! LOL I hope that means this one truly is a STICKY.


----------



## Kelly9

posted in journal!!!


----------



## ablacketer

thanks ladies.

guppy thanks for the enthousiasm :) love you for it!


----------



## Guppy051708

Anytime hun!
anything for my soon-to-be-bump-buddie! :)


----------



## mysticdeliria

ablacketer said:


> :cry:my temp tanked:cry: here comes af

:cry: Sorry to hear about the bad luck ablack...:dust: for next cycle!!


----------



## ablacketer

im hoping so too. feb makes it 1 year :cry:


----------



## kstancook

Sorry to hear that Titi- keep your chin up dear!! It will happen and its time for DH to listen to the Dr!! :hugs:

Well got a +OPK today!!!!! Yeah, will be tonight and tomorrow morning. Lots of EWCM too!!! Now on to the city to enjoy a night out with DH for our anniversary!!


----------



## billylid

kstancook said:


> Well got a +OPK today!!!!! Yeah, will be tonight and tomorrow morning. Lots of EWCM too!!! Now on to the city to enjoy a night out with DH for our anniversary!!

Now thats a bit of luck for the two things to coincide with each other :thumbup: Have a fantastic anniversary!


----------



## kstancook

Yes it is!!! Got to love how some things work out!


----------



## Titi

kstancook said:


> Sorry to hear that Titi- keep your chin up dear!! It will happen and its time for DH to listen to the Dr!! :hugs:
> 
> Well got a +OPK today!!!!! Yeah, will be tonight and tomorrow morning. Lots of EWCM too!!! Now on to the city to enjoy a night out with DH for our anniversary!!

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!!!! Have a great night!


----------



## Guppy051708

Have a happy anniversary, and maybe the :sex: will be better [and more beneficial, for the bean] because of it :winkwink: Have fun!!! "Now, you kids dont stay out too late, you hear Just kidding :haha:"


----------



## Kelly9

Yay super love child kstancook! lol, happy anniversary!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Guppy-So glad to hear that you are feeling good about this preganancy. I'm sending sticky, sticky, sticky vibes your way!

Titi-Sorry to hear the news, but hopefully this is just the wake up call DH needs. There are so many reasons for him to make the changes doc is suggesting, hopefully it will help with TTC. 

kstancook-Happy Anniversary, make it count!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## mysticdeliria

Nice temp rise, billylid! Hope this means you O'd!


----------



## Titi

Doodar said:


> Titi hun can totally relate to what you are going through. But with a few lifestyle changes like your doc has recommended things should start to pick up. Did they give you an overall count? 50% mobility is good depending on what the overall count is. You need on average over 20 mil count and 50% mobility to achieve a pregnancy. I had my hubby on 11 different vitamins and minerals lol he rattled when he walked and even though he didn't have any sperm present that wasnt to do with the fact he wasn't producing it was just because of the blockage. I can give you a list of the vitamins and minerals that were recommended if you would like.x

:hugs:Hi Doodar-I don't have the results with me-I should have asked for them. I remember though the Dr. said the count was good-just the biggest problem was that 51% of what he had were dead. Going to email and request count. Thanks.


----------



## ablacketer

af showed her ugly face this morning :(


----------



## Titi

sorry aB!!! Mine due today too-temp dropped to where it was 1st day of this cycle boohoo!!!


----------



## Titi

Okay-I have results now of semen analysis faxed and in front of me, can anyone help me decipher them?

looks like he has a count of 45 mil but only 49% live and 51% non-motile.

All the other numbers I don't know what they mean.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## kstancook

sorry Ablack! hope next cycle is yours!!!
Titi- I dont know much about SA but the girls on BNB are amazing at reading that kind of stuff
I got a small temp increase this morning but also a postitive OPK. So I expect to see a real increase tomorrow morning, I hope!!!


----------



## Titi

Doodar said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Okay-I have results now of semen analysis faxed and in front of me, can anyone help me decipher them?
> 
> looks like he has a count of 45 mil but only 49% live and 51% non-motile.
> 
> All the other numbers I don't know what they mean.
> 
> Thats not bad at all hunny! 20 mil is the lower end of normal so he has double that which is great and they expect to see 50% motility so he is only 1% off that which with a little help from vits and minerals etc he will have olympic swimmers in no time. Do you have the morphology results?Click to expand...

Doodar thank you so much!!!! I do have morph results but don't know how to read them.

For Normal Oval Forms 35
Amorphous Head: 11
Abnormal Tail 38
Microcephalic: 13
Macrocephalix 2
o retained cytomplasm
0 duplicate heads
immature forms: 1

comments: mod midepiece defects, bent tails. Native aintibody.

What to do though about 51% DOA? Dr said there wouldn't be much luck til it was less than 25%.

Really appreciate it!!! Thanks :hugs:


----------



## ThatGirl

stupid witch got me


----------



## crossroads

Titi said:


> sorry aB!!! Mine due today too-temp dropped to where it was 1st day of this cycle boohoo!!!

wow!! You only need 2 more temps above the coverline!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Titi this is what my doc told us during DH's many SA's, cause I guess it depends where you live... oh before I start his SA isn't to bad at all! So I was told for North america that morphology normal is 15% count should be 40 million or over and motility should be 50% or over. I am not sure what DOA is? Sorry, maybe it is the clumping factor, have you tried to google it? SO all in all I think his SA was not bad! His motility is 49% but thats only one away from 50! Not sure what you meant by live either. Hope that helped! My DH's average was 8-10% morphology, 12 to 23 million count and 37-47 motility and we did it! So I'd say you're covered, might take an extra cycle or something but I wouldn't worry! Except about the DOA thing? Since i know nothing of it.


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Titi

crossroads said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> sorry aB!!! Mine due today too-temp dropped to where it was 1st day of this cycle boohoo!!!
> 
> wow!! You only need 2 more temps above the coverline!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Noooooooo Crossroads don't do that to me!! I didn't know that. I thought all the drops meant AF imminent. Plus AF cramping all day...:dohh:


----------



## Titi

Kelly9 said:


> Titi this is what my doc told us during DH's many SA's, cause I guess it depends where you live... oh before I start his SA isn't to bad at all! So I was told for North america that morphology normal is 15% count should be 40 million or over and motility should be 50% or over. I am not sure what DOA is? Sorry, maybe it is the clumping factor, have you tried to google it? SO all in all I think his SA was not bad! His motility is 49% but thats only one away from 50! Not sure what you meant by live either. Hope that helped! My DH's average was 8-10% morphology, 12 to 23 million count and 37-47 motility and we did it! So I'd say you're covered, might take an extra cycle or something but I wouldn't worry! Except about the DOA thing? Since i know nothing of it.

Doodar-Kelly-thank you both for the help. Sorry I made DOA up-(dead on arrival)-the Dr. said that out of the sample 49% of the sperm were living after only a few minutes and 51% were already dead.

What is morphology? I don't understand that part.

Kelly-thanks for the inspiration-do you mind sharing how/when you BD to get pg?


----------



## Guppy051708

*Titi!*!! OMG!!! You only need to more days of elevated temps to be preggo!!! :wohoo:
best of luck hun!!!!!


----------



## Titi

Guppy051708 said:


> *Titi!*!! OMG!!! You only need to more days of elevated temps to be preggo!!! :wohoo:
> best of luck hun!!!!!

but they aren't really elevated are they? They are right at the usual temp where I get my AF (see cd1 temp) and have been dropping past few days?


----------



## Guppy051708

hmm,,,i see your point...but maybe it will still go up! Its still above coverline :) and it looks like you will be 2 days late tomorrow. Sot thats good. & prior cycle temps dont make a difference. If you look at my chart i never ended/started my cycles with the same temps. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: Will you be testing again or just waiting to see if the :witch: shows up or not?


----------



## Titi

Guppy051708 said:


> hmm,,,i see your point...but maybe it will still go up! Its still above coverline :) and it looks like you will be 2 days late tomorrow. Sot thats good. & prior cycle temps dont make a difference. If you look at my chart i never ended/started my cycles with the same temps.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: Will you be testing again or just waiting to see if the :witch: shows up or not?

Thanks Guppy, 
I'm not going to test anymore-I think I messed up my cycle and am actually 1 CD less than it says (due to confusing over spotting) and just feel AFy today. Can't bear another BFN if I had my hopes up.


----------



## Kelly9

Um we dtd every two days on the odd cd's starting right after AF stopped (I think you can see it on my chart actually) since I knew I O'd on cd19 then threw in an extra one on cd20 cause I did O on cd19. ALso got dh taking zinc which he started like a week before so don't think that had anything to do with it. Docs told me DTD every two days so his sperm build up. 

I also felt ov that month so I know we DTD like literally an hour or two after eggy was released. Hope that helps hun! Good luck!

Morphology is the form/shape of the sperm so shape of head, tail and midpiece. If they are not formed normally they don't live long or can't swim. Oh also my DH had lots that died after 3 hours not quite 50% of them died but he lost a decent amount after waiting three hours.


----------



## kstancook

Kelly- When are you going to put the thermometer away? I thinks is about time


----------



## Kelly9

I was thinking about that kstancook! I missed one day and only did it today cause I was up. I think the battery has gone weird anyway I keep getting the same 2 or three temps. SO was thinking I would retire it soon, it's just getting out of the habit I suppose!


----------



## kstancook

Im so happy for you!!! Glad to see the scan when well!


----------



## ablacketer

ahh, welcome back crazy period temps


----------



## Titi

Spotting :cry:


----------



## crossroads

Titi said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> sorry aB!!! Mine due today too-temp dropped to where it was 1st day of this cycle boohoo!!!
> 
> wow!! You only need 2 more temps above the coverline!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Noooooooo Crossroads don't do that to me!! I didn't know that. I thought all the drops meant AF imminent. Plus AF cramping all day...:dohh:Click to expand...

One more temp above the coverline to go!! Then :test: I ain't joking!

https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/faqsTC.htm#q11


----------



## kstancook

Titi- If is not full blown Af by tomorrow morning , TEST!!! Cross roads its right?

Can anyone look at my chart? I has almost postitive, like the same line as the control, yesterday my line was stronger. Do you think that is a postitive? Am I ever going to drop my egg?


----------



## 2016

kstancook....I think you might already have dropped your eggy on CD19! Temp on CD17 might confuse FF but I think you might get crosshairs with another high temp tomorrow. Try a "fake" high temp in there for tomorrow and see if it works. :shrug:

Titi...hope AF doesn't come for you, your temps have stayed high for so long something must be up. Not wanting to give you false hopes but our own Guppy had spotting and though AF was coming shortly before her BFP. It is common to get spotting around AF time even if you are pg too. :hugs:

Everyone else....I have been a very sneaky quiet stalker for a while but I have been around just nothing useful/interesting to say (no change there then :doh:)


----------



## kstancook

Thanks 2016 it worked!! Hoping for another high temp tomorrow


----------



## 2016

kstancook said:


> Thanks 2016 it worked!! Hoping for another high temp tomorrow

Brilliant! :thumbup:

It is great you are oving early this cycle...I have a really good feeling about this one for you! :happydance:


----------



## Titi

Pretty sure its AF-it just seems to be starting out lighter last few cycles.......and, my temps were high last cycle right before big fat witch. thanks for encouragment.


----------



## crossroads

Titi wait to see tomorrow temp. I bet you're excited! :D Do you have a test handy incase your temp is still above the coverline?


----------



## Titi

crossroads said:


> Titi wait to see tomorrow temp. I bet you're excited! :D Do you have a test handy incase your temp is still above the coverline?

no, it is DEFINITELY AF. And check out my chart from last cycle-temps above coverline at AF. I wonder why my temps are always so high?


----------



## Titi

Okay-girls-I really need help. I figured out why my chart isn't making sense. It's because on 11/21 I had spotting and counted that as cd1 this whole time, when in fact I have now learned 11/22 full red flow should have been cd1. So I changed it in FF and now it makes sense that if today is spotting then tomorrow my temp will down to coverline and full AF.. Except when I changed my cycle day 1 it took out my OV date and my crosshairs..........and looking at my chart I have no idea when I OV'd b/c of weird temps and wacky opks this month.

Can you all help me figure out my OV date or I will never have a chance of getting PG next month!!!

Thank you!!


----------



## 2016

Titi...I would have put it on CD 12 but I think all the +ve OPKs is confusing FF. This would be consisten with 15 day LP with spotting on day 15 (way to go for a long LP btw :thumbup:) Try removing the ones on 13,14,15,& 8 to see what it does or use the manual override when you decide on a day. I also find the chart overlay feature can be helpful to see you pattern pre ov and also your rise over the coverline after ov. Looks like you might have a slow rise...
If you do the chart overlay can you post it on you page please so we can see?


----------



## Titi

2016 said:


> Titi...I would have put it on CD 12 but I think all the +ve OPKs is confusing FF. This would be consisten with 15 day LP with spotting on day 15 (way to go for a long LP btw :thumbup:) Try removing the ones on 13,14,15,& 8 to see what it does or use the manual override when you decide on a day. I also find the chart overlay feature can be helpful to see you pattern pre ov and also your rise over the coverline after ov. Looks like you might have a slow rise...
> If you do the chart overlay can you post it on you page please so we can see?

ahhhh Thank you so much 2016....this had me really confused. I did a manual override and put ov in on day 12 but am just not sure. After all the chart before that could be mixed up-I don't remember if I had started spotting & counting that as day 1 or not. Also wasn't sure about where the 3 consecutive temps started. I think I should just use expensive opks this month.......I was sure I was counting only equal lines but that was crazy.
I changed my homepage to show overlay.
:hugs:


----------



## 2016

You have a point about the prev chart but on that one I would guess CD12 or CD15 but that doesn't make sense. Overlay looks pretty good the way you have it now...wonder what the other girls think. With the opks I get a couple of days when the two lines are equal but I only count when test line is darker as my positive....only because that's the way it works for me. I just mark those on my chart as a custom sign 'medium opk'. I do think the FR opks show this diff best though.


----------



## kstancook

Thanks 2016, temp went up again!!! It says I O'd on Cd 19 like you said!! Thats the earlys O for me ever!!! Yeah!


----------



## 2016

kstancook said:


> Thanks 2016, temp went up again!!! It says I O'd on Cd 19 like you said!! Thats the earlys O for me ever!!! Yeah!

Woo Hoo!!!!!! 0 - 3 dpo in one foul swoop! :happydance:
Your BD timing looks good so you are well in for a chance for this cycle!:thumbup: Like I said before, I just have a good feeling. :hugs:


----------



## 2016

jodie - did you take any soy this cycle?...looks to me like you are running about 6 days ahead of schedule.


----------



## Guppy051708

Kstancook! So thrilled to see that you are Ov. earlier!!!! I hope you caught the eggy and will be joing us preggo peeps soon!!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## kstancook

Thanks 2016 and Guppy!!! I hope your right 2016.


----------



## mysticdeliria

kstancook said:


> Thanks 2016, temp went up again!!! It says I O'd on Cd 19 like you said!! Thats the earlys O for me ever!!! Yeah!

Temps look good, BD schedule looks good :thumbup:! FX'd for you!!


----------



## Guppy051708

here's lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: though im sure you wont be needing it :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

Kstancook! Huge amount of super luck to you! DH and I Bd'd the day of and after the cycle we got pregnant to! Can't wait till test day for you!


----------



## kstancook

Not testing before Dec 30th!!! I think I can, I think I can


----------



## Guppy051708

Good Luck!!!! Keep us updated about testing and everything!!


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## Guppy051708

Well said! Bravo =D&gt;


----------



## Rmar

Hey guys can I join in here. I have been stalking a few charts already.

Here is a link to my Chart

I am on CD 27 and 11 dpo!


----------



## billylid

looks like i may of ovulated on day 22 if my temp stays up tomorrow so im hoping. even though we only managed to :sex: once :( i spose it only takes one :spermy: 

I hope everyone is goin well and enjoying the last few days before christmas!


----------



## ablacketer

bwahahaha awesome!


----------



## kstancook

awww Doodar, well said. billy cant wait to see tomorrow temp

Mine didnt got up as much as I thought it would. Wierd.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Love that poem Doodar! Did you write it?


----------



## billylid

here here doodar! wonderful poem and pretty much spot on for how im feeling!! :flower:

FF has confirmed that i ovulated on CD22. Ive had continual abdominal pains from before ovulation till now but now they are different. They were focused to my right side but now they are more in the middle down low with the occasional pain all across my front. Ive been constipated for the last 2 days and feeling slighty crook off and on for a couple of days. Had a stuffed/runny nose for a couple of hours last night. I havent slept much but dont really feel tired at all. Very achy around my lower back and shoulders to the point that even laying in bed is hurting. 

Even with all this, I'm only 5DPO so I fully doubt that Im pregnant. Everything can be explained for different reasons and thats what I've got to keep telling myself :dohh:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Fx for you billylid!!


----------



## mysticdeliria

billylid said:


> here here doodar! wonderful poem and pretty much spot on for how im feeling!! :flower:
> 
> FF has confirmed that i ovulated on CD22. Ive had continual abdominal pains from before ovulation till now but now they are different. They were focused to my right side but now they are more in the middle down low with the occasional pain all across my front. Ive been constipated for the last 2 days and feeling slighty crook off and on for a couple of days. Had a stuffed/runny nose for a couple of hours last night. I havent slept much but dont really feel tired at all. Very achy around my lower back and shoulders to the point that even laying in bed is hurting.
> 
> Even with all this, I'm only 5DPO so I fully doubt that Im pregnant. Everything can be explained for different reasons and thats what I've got to keep telling myself :dohh:

Congrats on O-ing Billylid! :happydance: See? You just let your eggies go late, so do I, I can totally sympathize with that rough 3 weeks pre-o. I'll keep watching your chart to see how you 2ww goes, sticky glue to you, I'm hoping for a BFP for you before the end of the year!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Rmar said:


> Hey guys can I join in here. I have been stalking a few charts already.
> 
> Here is a link to my Chart
> 
> I am on CD 27 and 11 dpo!

Hi Rmar :hi: i have added your chart to the front page :dust:


----------



## ablacketer

hmmm. maybe I will get a december sticky after all. 2 days of AF and yesterday qualified as spotting. havent checked today yet....


----------



## Guppy051708

:yipee: i REALLY REALLY REALLY hope so!!!! You should totally :test:!
Maybe that one day your temp dropped really low, was just an "out there" temp? Maybe it wasn't exactly accurate? Or it was and it should be deleted from your chart??? IDK :shrug: BOL!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## kstancook

I gota huge increase today, but FF doesnt like it. Moved my O day from DC 19 to CD 21. Now I am only 3 days pass O and my BD schedule doesnt look very good. I dont know...


----------



## ablacketer

im out of cheapies. Ill wait the spotting out and then test ;) yesterday was spotting too :)


----------



## 2016

Kstancook.....IMHO I still think you ovd CD19 but the fertile CM after ov on CD20 is throwing FF. It did that to me first cycle and kept moving ov date. If FF is right I still think the BD schedule is good :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, i agree with 2016, FF changed my Ov. day on one of my cycles as well. and it was for the same reason - recording "fertile" cm after Ov. I would just make a note of your CM but dont check the box. I dont know why FF is set up that way, it makes it especially challenging for me because i have CM throughout my entire cycle. I say you Ov.ed on CD19 as well. :dust: 
If you felt strongly about your Ov. day, than you could do a manual Ovulation day change.


----------



## kstancook

Im going to wait it out and see what the next few temps bring


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Kstan your bd days are still good even if ff is right!!! It's worked for plenty of ladies. We'll have to see what tomorrow's temp will bring! :hugs:


----------



## jodie4805

2016 said:


> jodie - did you take any soy this cycle?...looks to me like you are running about 6 days ahead of schedule.

I did. How can you tell I'm ahead of schedule?

Could the soy be the reason I've been in such a bad mood the last couple of days?


----------



## 2016

Jodie...your pattern of temps seemed to match 6 days ahead at the point I said it but I am not sure now :shrug:
I had another negative opk today so my ov can't possibly happen any earlier than cd19 now which isn't much better than CD22 so not sure if it worked for me. I must agree I have been far more irritable this cycle than any other and was also wondering if it was the soy/b vits! Feel like a right cranky cow!
If things don't work out this cycle I am seriously considering a cycle "off" where I temp and nothing else.


----------



## jodie4805

I'm so annoyed with myself. Keep having a drink, then remembering that I'm not supposed to drink till after OPK, to late now.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

jodie4805 said:


> I'm so annoyed with myself. Keep having a drink, then remembering that I'm not supposed to drink till after OPK, to late now.



I did that too alot!! Very annoying!


----------



## SarahMelissa

jodie4805 said:


> I'm so annoyed with myself. Keep having a drink, then remembering that I'm not supposed to drink till after OPK, to late now.

OMG i used to hate that, im a huge water drinker and when it was OPK days it nearly killed me not being able to drink anything until after OPK :dohh:


----------



## kstancook

6 more days!!! Please go fast with the holidays!


----------



## Rmar

I got a BFN this morning. I wish I had of had a thermometer at the start of this cycle. Then I would know for sure if AF was due today. Just waiting for my brown spotting to begin.


----------



## kstancook

Rmar your not out till AF comes!! Stay positive


----------



## ablacketer

rmar, you will get a sharp drop the day before AF. :)


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Rmar your chart still looks good!! Hang in there!! FX for you!


----------



## kstancook

Hey I got a question for you gals that have been preggo? I have tons, I need underwear full of lotion creamy CM today? Any ideas people?


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Um that was my first clue!!!


----------



## kstancook

*jumping for joy*


----------



## Guppy051708

mine too!!!! both times ive had heapings of that stuff!!!(still do :blush:)
I always got it right after Ov. after a few days (like 7ish) it disappeared but came back the next day both times i got a BFP!!!! 
Its a wonderful sign chick!!!! :yipee:


----------



## kstancook

OMG!!! I want to test!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:
Dont do it! You'll regret it this soon.
but i am sure that BFP is yours this month :winkwink:
When are you testing btw?


----------



## kstancook

waiting till after start date jan 28th


----------



## Guppy051708

wait..what?!? 
JANUARY 28th???? Im confused...i thought you were TTC?


----------



## Pretty Sakura

:rofl: She meant Dec. 28th!! lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

:dohh: <--- this has got to be my most prominent preggo symptom! :haha:
:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

:rofl: That's ok i was searching for labor day on the calender in Feb... Nice.:dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:


----------



## mysticdeliria

Hi girls, my chart is SUPER boring right now :sleep:, so I'm gonna live vicariously through some of yours, while I wait.

rmar, your chart is looking really good. :thumbup: 15 dpo is really far, you shouldn't count yourself out yet!

kstancook, sounds like things are promising! [-o&lt; FX'd, hope you get your BFP on the 28th (or sooner even!)

billylid, wow! :hugs: Your temps look amazing!!! When is AF due? Are you going to test soon?

guppy and prettysakura, how are your pregnancies so far? I'm so happy that the two of you got your Christmas BFPs :cloud9:

Merry Christmas (Eve) ladies, hope your holidays are filled with all good things, including :dust: of course!


----------



## kstancook

Well my temp went down a little today. feeling kind of crampy. not getting my hopes up! Merry Christmas All!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hopes not lost until the :witch: hun :hugs:
U can look at my chart from this preggo cycle and i clearly thought i was out around 8 DPOs because it dropped 2 days in a row! So dont count yourself out yet. Hope you're enjoying Christmas!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Your chart is still early and it will mostly likely go right back up!! :hugs:


----------



## Rmar

I had a bit of spotting yesterday but only when I wiped so nothing in my underwear. I think it is too far along to be implantation. My temperature was slightly lower today so I'll be checking to see if tomorrow's temperature is lower or higher.


----------



## billylid

mysticdeliria said:


> billylid, wow! :hugs: Your temps look amazing!!! When is AF due? Are you going to test soon?

Thanks mystic :) She is due tomorrow but even though the temps look alright I can tell she is on her way. I've got constant cramping going on even though its not as viscious as usual AF cramps. No symptoms what so ever other than one nipp looking darker than the other lol ](*,)


----------



## Guppy051708

billylid, those are good symptoms to have! :winkwink:
Temps are good too, nice and high! 
Wishing you luck!
:dust:


----------



## billylid

thank guppy :) i weakened and tested, bfn though. pee was totally clear though so it was prolly wrong time to do it hehe.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Yeah that kind of pee tends to be useless when testing early. Test again tomorrow with FMU!!! Everything xxx for you!!!


----------



## billylid

i would love to but cant. I have no more tests which is probably a good thing :) If I get to the 31st and still no AF well then I will buy another test :) only reason I wont buy more now is because I strongly believe that AF is certainly on her way.


----------



## 2016

Hope you girls all had a good Christmas.

rmar....sorry the witch got you. I was so hopeful with your temps staying high for so long.

jodie...Your temp has gone much lower than usual - hmmmm interesting.

billylid...hope the witch stays away and you can test again soon. x

kstancook...your chart looks great :thumbup:

me? Just been quietly lurking because nothing is happening for me. My temp was unusually high this morning which dashes my hopes that ov is near. Still no positive OPK. Thought I was beginning to see a pattern in my charts but this cycle doesnt seem to match any other. Maybe that is a good thing I dunno :shrug:


----------



## kstancook

2016- each cycle O is moving up a few days. This cycle CD 20 looks good

My temps arent really going up and I tested this morning BFN!!! My temp going up made me test early. If AF stays away till the 1st, then I will test!


----------



## ablacketer

hey girls. my chart is all over the place. but Im horny as all get out (hubby is shocked lol) and my bewbs are crampin up! they arent sore but they feel like Im getting a milk let down... (anyone that has breast fed knows that feeling) its really weird for me. they arent sore


----------



## billylid

afternoon ladies :) Nothing new with me. Still havent had a temp drop. Spoke to hubby this morning to say that I had a crazy dream this morning that was me testing tomorrow morn and getting a BFP but he said to still wait a few more days as I'm either going to be pregnant or AF will arrive in a couple of days. Cramping has calmed down from yesterday and the day before, only just getting little ones. Boobs have only had a couple of tender moments. Ive been getting a pains above my hip bones which isnt normal for me. We went bike riding this afternoon and about 15 mins in I was ready to vomit. That could be either me being really unfit or something else. Not really sure. Been eating like food is going out of fashion as well!

Anyway, will post an update tomorrow if anything interesting happens.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the christmas holidays :)


----------



## kstancook

Hey guys. My temp dropped this morning. So just waiting for AF to show up! Also feeling crampy and boobs ache. Will not test tomorrow morning now. Not testing till 2010!


----------



## billylid

It hasnt dropped below the coverline yet though?? also it looked like it dropped last cycle and came back up again? its not over till the cow arrives ;)


----------



## Mrs_N

billylid your temps look great! :dust:
kstancook it's not over yet :hugs:

my temps are all over the place this cycle, and no sign of ov again :hissy:


----------



## ablacketer

boy did my temp hit the floor. I hope it means I ov. hubby had overnight duty today. means no BD :( Im on cycle day 12. what do you ladies think?


----------



## kstancook

ok i need help? FAM way put O at CD 19, advanced CD 21. The pictures are crazy please tell me what you thinkL

Cd 21 O:




CD 19 O:


----------



## kstancook

ok how do I image my charts!!!


----------



## kstancook

Im out nevermind, spotting had started. but billyld yours looks great :dust:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Billylid~
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Kstan- Not fair!!! :hugs:


----------



## 2016

billylid...looking so good so far :dance:
kstancook....i am gutted i was so hopeful! If its ok i am going to continue to hope that its implantation and :af: doesnt show.

Well girls my OPK was LESS dark this morning than yesterday! Gutted! I decided I didnt trust the cheap tests I was using so went out and got some CB digi OPKs (bloody £20 for 7 rip off but I had no other choice).....held my pee pee for 4 hours and got this:

The (second) sweetest thing a girl will see :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20091228_7794.JPG
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kstancook

2016- get to bding :sex: :sex: have fun!!! 
As for me the flow is starting, on to cycle #4! dont worry, Im being positive that it will happen when its suppose to!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Yes 2016 go get busy :sex: and have fun!!!! :dust: Hope you catch your egg!


----------



## 2016

kstancook...You have the most awesome PMA and I love you for it :hugs:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Kstan your time is coming very soon!! :hugs:


----------



## kstancook

hey girls, my luteal phase are kind of short and I had low progestrone when I Mcd. any ideas on things to help.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I already shared so I'll let them speak!! ;)


----------



## 2016

I have a similar problem kstan. I am taking 100mg B complex this cycle to try help (there is a whole thread about it somewhere, B6 is the one you need but you also need some B12 to balance it out so its best to take a complex).
Here is the thread:
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...gthen-luteal-phase-increase-progesterone.html
I also tried soy isoflavones on CD2-6 to increase the strength of my ov but I am not sure it did anything....
Lastly, I am trying progesterone cream (you will find differing opinions on that one) because lovely buddy in 2nd tri who suffered 5 mcs "took matters into her own hands" when her docs wouldnt listen and used the cream with, obviously, great results!
If you stalk my journal you can see how I get on with it this cycle if you like "guinea pig" styleee!


----------



## Guppy051708

Kstan, i took B6 last cycle (im pretty sure i MCed because of the short LP). And i think it worked! It lengthened it by a day or so. I highly snuggest the B6! Plus once you do get preggers, it is EXCELLENT for MS! I havn't even been nauseous yet! I took 50mg a day and a B-Complex everyday along with my prenatal.


----------



## crossroads

kstancook said:


> hey girls, my luteal phase are kind of short and I had low progestrone when I Mcd. any ideas on things to help.

:hugs: Have you been to see your doctor about this? I think there are vitamins you can take to lengthen your LP (vit B2?) and there are progesterone suppliments that your doctor can prescribe.


----------



## kstancook

No have been to the dr so much in the last six months! But Im beginning to believe it was shorten due to the MC.


----------



## Kelly9

Kstan I believe you will get your BFP soon, I can feel it.


----------



## Guppy051708

Kstan, were you on BCPs or anything like that in the recent past? and if so, when was your last dose?


----------



## kstancook

I went of BCP in August.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats interesting. I went off BCPs in August as well. 
Well i read a great article about how BCP actually shorten the LP. 

https://www99.epinions.com/kifm-review-1E5E-64B24F5-3A2B30C4-prod1

After stopping BCPS, the synthetic hormones leave the body quickly (a couple of days max), but then the body needs to get used to producing the hormones on their own. For me (its different for everyone, im sure), but for me i think i only had a 9-10 day LP my first cycle off, got preggo that cycle, but MCed at EXACTLY the time my period was due. Did a TON of research after the MC only to learn that the hormone that tells your body to have a period or not, wasn't regulated because of BCPs, hence i MCed. (The hormone told my body to have a period basically). My first cycle after the MC i had a normal period and everything but my LP lengthened by a day or so (was 10-11 days this time). The following cycle we started TTC and i believe my LP was 11-12 days that time (couldn't get a positive until 12DPOs and event that was faint). Anyways, in my case i think that my MC actually worked in my good giving me a longer LP. and i think the B6 and B-complex worked wonders! Anyways, my point is that your body could still be getting used to regulating hormones due to the BCPs. But im not a doctor and this sort of thing works differently for everyone. :dust:


----------



## kstancook

interesting article, after my Mc my luteal phase is 10 days. Hope it will naturally get longer this cycle, if not this cycle then maybe the B6.


----------



## Titi

Crossroads-
I was just wondering if you ended up using the softcups for your BFP?

Thanks


----------



## Pretty Sakura

BCP don't tell your body to have a period. It results b/c the corpus lutetium breaks down because no egg got fertilized or implanted. The doc will tell you the bcp is suppose to prevent you from actually Oing. The truth on that however is mixed. It's true your hormones will need time to adjust after coming off bcp but how long is decided differently for each body and depending on which one you took, how long,blah blah blah. So it's basically no rela way of knowing what the culprit is unless you go see a doc and they stick you run tests until they come up with a conclusion.(my opinion nothing more) Before I would go there I'd see what happens this cycle and then try b6 complex and go from there. Who knows you may not need anything and HIS timing comes in to play! ;)


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Titi said:


> Crossroads-
> I was just wondering if you ended up using the softcups for your BFP?
> 
> Thanks

I used those on other cycles BEFORE my bfp. They add pressure to your bladder and aren't very comfortable. Getting them out doesn't feel so hot either. So if you have any urinary issues or sensitivity I'd be careful. But I know of one girl who they worked for multiple times.


----------



## billylid

Kstan, you are such a postive person. I am very happy to share going through this experience with you. thank you.

thank you to everyone with the babydust. unfortunately i've had a temp drop this morning and a bit of brown cm appear when i wiped. So from tomorrow onwards, I will be starting a new cycle with a new outlook. I now know how long my luteal phase is (13 or 14 days) which I know is fine and I definitly ovulated so Im happy with that too.

Fx'd for everyone in their next cycle :D


----------



## kstancook

Good luck Billylid!


----------



## billylid

Thanks kstancook. You too :) It was only our first cycle trying and the first time I've ever temped so it was all very interesting (and tiring) finding out what my body was doing. Hopefully this month will be a lot more relaxed :blush:


----------



## Rmar

How long does everyone elses menstruation last for? Today, I haven't had any bleeding at all which is weird because it usually goes for 7 days for me. I know sometimes, I don't bleed for 24 hours and then it comes back. How do I chart that? If I say there was no bleeding today and then tomorrow there is, does FF keep that all in the one cycle. I have just put light for now so that if I start again tonight, I wont have to worry about changing it.


----------



## Kita

Hi.. Im a bit confused and figured this was the place to go.

Im trying to figure something out and I think I understand..but am confused..

Ok. So on FF, 3 rising temps around O time will give you crosshairs right? On the 3rd day that its rising?

I guess thats my question because the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility says that ovulation takes place the DAY after your thermal shift. 

If you look at my chart, yesterday was my lowest temp and today it shot up. If its up for the next two days, does that mean I DIDNT Ov yesterday and that I WILL Ov on Thursday? 

I dont think that makes sense to me because my CM has not been EW for about two days now (And it was alot before then..)..

I dont know. Im new to charting if you couldnt tell lol!

Please help me out ladies! THANKS!! and GOOD LUCK to all of you!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi Kita, you usually ovulate the day before the rise, if you get 3 high temps then you ovulated on the day before the 1st high temp. I had a look at your chart and it is a little hard to clearly work out what is going on unless you temp for the entire cycle starting on CD1 and as the days and temps go by you get a clearer picture of when ovulatation actually happened. Hope this helps. if you are expereicing any kind of fertile type CM though i would :sex: and then you are covered :)


----------



## 2016

Girls...My temp went up a bit today but just to where the coverline is so I am not too impressed. I notice in previous cycles it was only on the coverline at 1dpo so I think that's just my pattern. I did have the most mahooosive ov pains last night on both sides and i think my CM has turned creamy although there is tons of it? (last night's leftovers maybe :blush:)
I had the WORST nights sleep ever last night with the most awful nightmares. I felt like I was on fire most of the night so I was a bit dissappointed with such a weedy shift tbh.
What do you think?
ps. I put the crosshairs in now because I am impatient and because I wanted my overlay to line up with a coverline.


----------



## billylid

Rmar said:


> How long does everyone elses menstruation last for? Today, I haven't had any bleeding at all which is weird because it usually goes for 7 days for me.

Mine lasts usually 5 days :) I cant say much about about the stopping and starting though sorry!


----------



## ablacketer

my chart is just a mess :(


----------



## Titi

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!! May 2010 bring bumps for all!!!

I need help girls, please.

Finally I thought I had a nice clear chart and when I got my 3rd high temp today FF was going to put in crosshairs-but it didn't. It is also saying I am "most fertile" in my stats even though I have entered a medium/medium cervix and sticky cm. I think it is VERY clear this cycle I OV on cd12. Anyhow even weirder-when I was trying to figure out why I didn't get Crosshairs I noticed it appears that if there was a coverline for this cycle all my pre-ov temps would be ABOVE it. I am wondering if that is why FF is not sure I OV-and also if that is the case does anyone know why temps could be so high in the follicular phase? Has this happened to anyone? 
I was a little sleep deprived some of those days but I thought that meant I would get lower temps than usual not higher?

Thank you!!


----------



## 2016

Titi :hugs: It's frustrating when FF won't "play the game"! Don't worry it refused to give me crosshairs the cycle I got pregnant!
Looking at your chart I would have said you ovd CD13 because its the day after your first positive OPK (I am ignoring the one on CD10 because I think that might have been a failed ov attempt). Also this was the last day of your fertile CM and your CP was most fertile that day AND all your temps after CD13 are just on or above where I would put the coverline at 97.8

What happens if you enter 98.2 into tomorrows data? My crystal ball prediction is that this is what your temp will go up to tomorrow.
Anyway, either wait until tomorrow or use the override feature under tools.

I finally got my crosshairs today...although I don't know why sodding FF made them dotted...probably because my post ov temps are always shyte! We are just about the same dpo then and, hopefully, will be getting our bfps together! :dance:


----------



## 2016

jodie...I see FF has given you crosshairs :wohoo:
Looks like you might have been running ahead of schedule (by 5 days rather than the 6 I said) so I wasn't talking total crap! lol :blush:
So it looks like the soy might have worked well for you. Unfortunately it didnt work so well for me....my ov was the same day and my post ov temps are still pathetic! Suppose we shall see in a few days how it pans out. When are you testing?
Your post ov temps do look much healthier than last cycle :thumbup:


----------



## jodie4805

Thanks 2016. I'm wondering if I ov'd on CD 17 & the temp on CD 20 is wrong? Guess I'll never know, so I'll stick with CD 20 which is quite early for me, so I guess somethings worked. It's the 1st time in a while that I've had solid crosshairs instead of dotted ones.

I guess I'll test around 11th, although I am trying to wait as long as possible to see AF arrives.

Sorry the soy doesn't seem to have worked for you this month, but keep trying. Looks like you have ov'd though, so you're still in with a chance. :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Titi

2016 said:


> Titi :hugs: It's frustrating when FF won't "play the game"! Don't worry it refused to give me crosshairs the cycle I got pregnant!
> Looking at your chart I would have said you ovd CD13 because its the day after your first positive OPK (I am ignoring the one on CD10 because I think that might have been a failed ov attempt). Also this was the last day of your fertile CM and your CP was most fertile that day AND all your temps after CD13 are just on or above where I would put the coverline at 97.8
> 
> What happens if you enter 98.2 into tomorrows data? My crystal ball prediction is that this is what your temp will go up to tomorrow.
> Anyway, either wait until tomorrow or use the override feature under tools.
> 
> I finally got my crosshairs today...although I don't know why sodding FF made them dotted...probably because my post ov temps are always shyte! We are just about the same dpo then and, hopefully, will be getting our bfps together! :dance:

**Thanks so much!!! OOOOh no I hope I didn't OV on CD13-didn't BD enough I don't think to have OV'd on that day-well I guess we'll see what happens in AM-sigh. SURE hope we get BFP's together this month!!!


----------



## 2016

jodie...thanks for that :hugs:
You could be right about CD17....hmmm dunno only time will tell :shrug:


----------



## ablacketer

my temps are so wacky this month. I had a pos OPK the last two days, I hope I dont OV tom, We dont get to BD today :(


----------



## crossroads

Titi said:


> Crossroads-
> I was just wondering if you ended up using the softcups for your BFP?
> 
> Thanks

No. I never used them hun. Just good old fashioned "cushion under the bum for an hour" technique :flower:


----------



## 2016

jodie....loving your work! Chart looks great! :dance:


----------



## jodie4805

Thanks 2016. Looking like something must have worked.

You're still in with a chance. Fingers crossed your temp will go up tomorrow.


----------



## 2016

As long as this spotting doesn't turn into :af: please please PLEASE!


----------



## Titi

GRRRRR 

I don't know what is going on with my chart. Physically I felt I had perfect OV-everything seemed to line up right for OV on cd12 (or early cd13-I did have ewcm 6:00 am on CD13 and soft/high open cv-but by 7:30 am it had changed to creamy) and I BD very perfect for these two OV dates.

BUT still no crosshairs and it seems my chart is single phasic-I think that is why no crosshairs as my pre temps seem to be the same as my post temps....and my chart looks NOTHING like my other month's charts.....

but I can't still be fertile-nothing in my body is pointing to it.

Is it possible my body was fertile and ready to OV and then the egg died inside me or something??????? What is going on??????


----------



## 2016

AF is here...LP gets shorter every cycle...now just 3 days...there are no words...:cry:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## ablacketer

My chart is the same way this month. Im past EWCM and on to creamy but no Ov spike :(


----------



## kstancook

2016- Im soo sorry to hear that! I know you were taking some pills. I think this cycle try nothing and see what happens!


----------



## Titi

2016-so sorry hun. : (


----------



## Guppy051708

Titi, im depending on tomorrows BBT, im wondering if FF will give you cross hairs for CD 14. I think its possible.


----------



## 2016

kstancook....it was only soy and it loads of people too it with positive effect or, at worst, no effect. I agree that it might have mucked up things though so am going "cold turkey" this cycle on all the tricks. Prenatal and nothing else for me this cycle.

I am going to try accupuncture though, to destress if nothing else. Had this guy recommended
https://www.drmonk.co.uk/

Hes a GP, Surgeon, radiologist but also does accupuncture so maybe he can shed some light on a luteal phase that gets shorter every cycle :cry:
...dont know how much he costs though so hope hes not prohibitively expensive!


----------



## Guppy051708

2016, i know this cycle you will not be using anything to lengthen your LP, but i do want to tell you how much of a positive effect taking 50mg of B6 and one B-complex pill (ontop of the prenatal) has had for me! it lengthened my LP by about 1-2 days! Next time you do decide to use anything, please try it! 

Also, i hear wonderful things about acupuncture. Im sure that will help :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Thanks Guppy...I took 50mg B6 (in a B complex) cycle before last and my LP went from 10 days fown to 9 with spotting from 7dpo....then this cycle just gone I used 100mg and I went down to a 3 day LP. :cry:
It seemed to help so many people (you included) but I am just too big a screw up it seems :cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

:cry:
dont say that. You are a lovely woman and you desearve this baby.
Maybe there is more to the story.
Have you talked to the docs about this? Im sure they could help :hugs:


----------



## 2016

I tried to go to my docs but they dont seem to care...i am going to move to another surgery with less "old school" doctors that realise not all women have 28 day cycles with ov on day 14!
If not I am going to raid the car fund and go private! Enough is enough!


----------



## Titi

Guppy051708 said:


> Titi, im depending on tomorrows BBT, im wondering if FF will give you cross hairs for CD 14. I think its possible.

Can you OV after your cm changes from EW to Creamy? That happened very early on CD 13 which is why I was banking on OV happening somewhere from CD12 to VERY early am cd13.

An OV on CD14 would not be good.

yeeesh.


----------



## Titi

sparkle83 said:


> I would say you had a distinct downward trend days 10-13, and have now gone biphasic tbh, O cd 13. Very different to previous cycles, but I've been reading charts since 2002, and thats quite common, and often a good sign :)

Hey what do you girls make of this?


----------



## 2016

Titi...it is like I said yesterday...I think CD13 was your day with the CM shift and the temp pattern similar to previous months...perhaps you are just gonna have to wait it out!


----------



## kstancook

2016- didnt mean to piss you off. But Pretty Sakaru was taking pills and stopped this last cycle and got preggo!!!! wishing you the best of luck!!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Yep very true. Sometimes our bodies don't need our help. ;) Sometimes we make things harder instead of easier. Hope it works for you!!


----------



## 2016

kstancook...you didn't piss me off! Funny you are like the 4th person who has thought they have pissed me off today! I am so so sorry hun it must be the demon PMS in my tone! :blush:
In fact I have been kicking myself all day about messing around with mother nature. This is why, for this cycle if no other I am just going to see what my body wants to do. I am even thinking of ditching the opks and just getting busy when nature tells me to do so. Focussing less on trying to trick my body or alter my cycle and more on destressing and generally loving myself and trying to find the girl I lost back in August last year when I joined the TTC mad race.

Thanks to all you girls for your kind words, support and advice. It really makes a huge difference :hugs:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

2016 said:


> kstancook...you didn't piss me off! Funny you are like the 4th person who has thought they have pissed me off today! I am so so sorry hun it must be the demon PMS in my tone! :blush:
> In fact I have been kicking myself all day about messing around with mother nature. This is why, for this cycle if no other I am just going to see what my body wants to do. I am even thinking of ditching the opks and just getting busy when nature tells me to do so. Focussing less on trying to trick my body or alter my cycle and more on destressing and generally loving myself and trying to find the girl I lost back in August last year when I joined the TTC mad race.
> 
> Thanks to all you girls for your kind words, support and advice. It really makes a huge difference :hugs:


I hope you find that girl you lost before ttc!! Just remember to love yourself no matter what !! Hope doing nothing helps you make something special!!!:hugs:


----------



## Titi

2016 said:


> Titi...it is like I said yesterday...I think CD13 was your day with the CM shift and the temp pattern similar to previous months...perhaps you are just gonna have to wait it out!

Yeah, I guess. I just am confused as to why I had the three temp rises and no yet no crosshairs-and scared I didn't really OV. It's hard after a year of TTC #1, at my age, to worry that more things right be wrong.


----------



## 2016

Hmmm your chart sure is confusing this month! I know what you mean tho I am getting worried it won't happen (without a fight anyway) and I am only on cycle 5!

I would say that if you have been going for a year without success and your cycles look pretty regular (excluding this odd one) and you have had well timed :sex: most cycles then go see your doc and get some initial tests done. It will put your mind at rest if nothing else.
:hugs:

I am going for CD3 bloods tomorrow...which will also technically be almost CD21 tests as well because I should have been 6dpo! Wish me luck girls!


----------



## ThatGirl

hi ladies pretty sure i o'd sometimes yesterday been having lots of ewcm and ov pain plus pos ov test but actually think we have decreases our chances of bfp this month... :(


----------



## kstancook

2016- Good Luck with bloods!!!!


----------



## Titi

yes 2016-good luck! What will it tell you?


----------



## 2016

Thanks girls! :hugs:

Titi...the tests are for
FSH, LH, prolactin, progesterone and estr:adiol.
Normally they are done on CD3 and CD21 to show hormone levels at the start of your cycle and mid luteal phase.
I was told to go on CD21 (actually CD29 in my case which is 7dpo but they are assuming all women ovulate on CD14 :rofl:)...but of course I didn't make it that far! So I am going on CD3...which interestingly enough would also have been 6dpo if my cycle hadn't crapped out like that! Like a double whammy! Am I making sense :shrug: hard to explain!

What they can tell (I have been Googling here so anyone feel free to correct me)

FSH and estradiol (oestrogen) levels show how hard your ovaries are having to work to produce eggs. The FSH gets higher as your egg reserve lowers as you approach menopause.
LH levels - high levels on CD3 can be a warning sign of PCOS?
Prolactin levels - if these are high that can also affect fertility (which is why breastfeeding is pretty good birth control!)
Progesterone - Shows if my progesterone level is in the normal range for 6/7 dpo...which I expect it won't be as I have already had my period but this will prove just how short my luteal phase was!!!


----------



## ThatGirl

posted in wrong thread oopps


----------



## Titi

Thanks 2016=that is REALLY helpful! I had some pre-ttc bloodwork done in 05/08 where they said everything was ok but you know I have no idea what this entailed-and since I don't think anyone asked where I was in my cycle sure it wasn't the same. 

I think I should make an apt. to have this done. Can my GYN or midwife do it?

Also-really good luck 2016-I hope everything is okay and this is all just a fluke!


----------



## 2016

Titi said:


> Thanks 2016=that is REALLY helpful! I had some pre-ttc bloodwork done in 05/08 where they said everything was ok but you know I have no idea what this entailed-and since I don't think anyone asked where I was in my cycle sure it wasn't the same.
> 
> I think I should make an apt. to have this done. Can my GYN or midwife do it?
> 
> Also-really good luck 2016-I hope everything is okay and this is all just a fluke!

Not sure how it works in the states...I would guess any GYN or midwife could do them. x


----------



## Titi

Hello girls.

I finally got my crosshairs! Whohoo! Everyone that said CD13 was right. FF was waiting for a temp rise about coverline. Now it makes sense to me that it just needs the thermal shift to confirm the day before the 3 rises. What was confusing me is I thought if it was waiting for a temp higher than coverline than OV day would be three days before the HIGHEST temp and I know I wasn't fertile on day 15. 
Sorry I was freaking out. It is just that my chart has been pretty regular and that has never happened. It seems after 13 whole cycles my body finds SOMETHING every single month to screw with me......I don't get it. 

2016 Thanks for all the help. I will probably go ahead and call my midwife this week and set some stuff up. I have my FX'd for you that it is only good news!


----------



## ThatGirl

what do you think ladies pretty sure i o'd on cd17
and only two days after ov i have really sore breasts, eyes stinging like they did last time i was pregnant...
hope eveyone is ok x


----------



## ablacketer

how much of a temp drop is needed to be considered ID?


----------



## ThatGirl

not sure just a small dip i think, not all pregnant woment get it i think mine was about .2 last time i was pregnant


----------



## ablacketer

could my dip yesterday be ID?


----------



## Titi

Hi ablacketer-

I always get a dip around this time after my high post OV temps-I think it is called a fallback dip. Although yours does look nice going all the way down to coverline.

Fertility Friend did an analysis of all pregnancy charts with ID and the average was .3 degrees or more and occurred mostly between 6-12 dpo-if that helps.


----------



## Titi

ThatGirl said:


> what do you think ladies pretty sure i o'd on cd17
> and only two days after ov i have really sore breasts, eyes stinging like they did last time i was pregnant...
> hope eveyone is ok x

I couldn't find the link to your chart?


----------



## ablacketer

it does, very much! thank you!


----------



## ThatGirl

Titi said:


> ThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> what do you think ladies pretty sure i o'd on cd17
> and only two days after ov i have really sore breasts, eyes stinging like they did last time i was pregnant...
> hope eveyone is ok x
> 
> I couldn't find the link to your chart?Click to expand...

first page


----------



## Titi

ThatGirl said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> what do you think ladies pretty sure i o'd on cd17
> and only two days after ov i have really sore breasts, eyes stinging like they did last time i was pregnant...
> hope eveyone is ok x
> 
> I couldn't find the link to your chart?Click to expand...
> 
> first pageClick to expand...

DUH!

Okay. I'd like to see tomorrow's temp but I think it looks like OV on cd16-it was the last day you had EWCM which is I think the primary fertility sign-it is possible to OV on the same day as a + opk-I have before.


----------



## kstancook

That Girl- I agree with Titi CD 16 looks right

Titi- Looking good girl!

Ablack- Cant wait to see tomorrow temp!


----------



## ablacketer

me too! heres hoping I get a big spike :D


----------



## ThatGirl

well theres temp, ff now thinks day 18 i say 16 or 17


----------



## Titi

ThatGirl said:


> well theres temp, ff now thinks day 18 i say 16 or 17

Did FF really think cd18? I didn't think it would ever pinpoint an OV day with only 2 temp rises.............. therefore, not seeing cd21 temps, I would still go with cd16 b/c of the EWCM-but possibly 17 at latest.


----------



## ablacketer

temp is back to post ov hover. waiting for my ID


----------



## ThatGirl

i put a temp in for tomorrow see what it said and insits cd18


----------



## kstancook

I think CD 18 too! Your coverline is about 96.8 degrees F. I dont mean to be a downer, just my opinion. But FF has changed my O date 3 times last cycle, couldnt make up its mind.


----------



## Titi

ablacketer said:


> temp is back to post ov hover. waiting for my ID

Me too. Either that or a nice fat spike above 98.6. Pretty sure though I'm still not pregnant. Losing all PMA and don't think I'll ever conceive naturally. : (


----------



## ThatGirl

well im not sure, i had ov pain on day 16


----------



## ablacketer

I feel you titi. Im bretty blue this month too


----------



## Guppy051708

Cheer up girls :hugs:
You will be getting that BFP before you know it :friends:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

You ladies aren't past the one week wait yet!! Where's your pma run off to? It's still early yet! Crossing everything for you both!! Hang in there!! :hugs:


----------



## ablacketer

wait wait wait. Im gonna wait till I see either a spike or a dip at least this time. I SWEAR!

chart says Im only 5 dpo :(


----------



## Guppy051708

thats 5 days closer to getting your BFP! :hugs:
PS not everyone gets an ID so if you dont, dont rule out being preggo :winkwink:


----------



## Titi

Ablacketer-I am DEFINITELY waiting this time. I feel like it has become a jinx to test early for me! 

The only exception would be this. I am going to the Dr. on Friday to see about some Clomid for next cycle. I don't want to wait until AF as I know you have to start taking the Clomid at AF and I didn't want to miss getting in....even though I guess technically I could be pregnant at the apt....and then it would be a waste. Can they do a blood test at 9dpo and tell? Or is it still to soon for blood too?

Thanks Guppy, for Pma!


----------



## kstancook

Yeah blood could tell you!!! but I would want the pee on a stick BFP!!! I say wait as drs will be hesitant to do bloods usually!

ALL GIRLS IN 2WW! THINK POSITIVE I KNOW EASIER SAID THAN DONE BUT WORTH THE WAIT! LOVE YOU GIRLS :hugs:


----------



## 2016

jodie...no way...temps gone up! Awesome! :dance:


----------



## jodie4805

Thanks 2016. I'm feeling quite possitive for once, but don't want to get my hopes up too much as I have done in the past & then been dissapointed. Did a test yesterday morning which was BFN as it was way too early, but I'm going to test tomorrow just incase as I have loads of cheap tests.


----------



## ThatGirl

snother high temp :)


----------



## 2016

If anyones interested the blurb about my blood test results is in my journal (link in siggy). x


----------



## 2016

Just noticed "ttc#2usmcbaby" got a BFP on Christmas eve so you can update her on the front page :dance:


----------



## Rmar

I have had a temp spike today but I'm not sure whether to discard it. I got very sunburtn yesterday. I am bright red and sore and my skin feels very hot to the touch. Does this effect my temperature?


----------



## kstancook

Jodie, Titi, and that girl- loving your charts heres some :dust: for you all!!!! Can wait for your BFP! :)


----------



## Titi

Thanks Kstancook! I had a .4+ dip today...I got my hopes all up but when I compare last months chart my temp, although more gradually, went right down to about the same temp as today last cycle. Damn!

Rmar-I would think at this point in your cycle that is a really unusually high temp and most likely caused by the burn. It makes sense!


----------



## ThatGirl

temps getting higher


----------



## kstancook

titi thatgirl- Keep your spirits up till have some time to wait!!! Wishing you the best!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm still stalking away at your charts ladies! Some of them are looking very good!


----------



## Titi

So-girls....does anyone else get large dips in the middle of LP for no reason? Is it typical? I have this nice big .4+ dip today in 24 hours-but I did notice my temp was similar last cycle on this day, the only difference is it slowly went down over a few days instead of all at once. I don't know if I should get excited of if this is fairly common.? Please help, thanks.


----------



## Guppy051708

Titi said:


> So-girls....does anyone else get large dips in the middle of LP for no reason? Is it typical? I have this nice big .4+ dip today in 24 hours-but I did notice my temp was similar last cycle on this day, the only difference is it slowly went down over a few days instead of all at once. I don't know if I should get excited of if this is fairly common.? Please help, thanks.

:happydance:
I think everything is looking wonderful darling!!!! :wohoo:
That is a VERY lovely dip that you got today (8DPO)!!!!!
Bet it will go up tomorrow!!!!! :D
I see a BFP in your future :winkwink:


----------



## Titi

ooh guppy I hope so!! It is so hard to get my hopes up!


----------



## Titi

Oh Kelly9-lovely scan!!!! :hugs:


----------



## kstancook

Just want to let you all know that I am really close to O. This will be the soonest I have O'd before. STarted gettting watery CM today and got a zit which mean Iwill O in the next four datys. Starting OPK everyday tomorrow! Time to get :sex:


----------



## billylid

Seems like everyone is going along nicely. I think I should be ovulating late next week. Cant be really sure though at the moment :)


----------



## jodie4805

spotting today... gutted. I think it's too late for IB :cry:


----------



## 2016

Jodie...4 to 12dpo has been recorded for IB. It's not over yet! Hope the witch doesn't arrive but at least you ovd earlier this cycle and your LP is longer : thumbup:

Kstancook...go and get 'em! :sex:


----------



## ThatGirl

hope eveyones ok its not over yet jodie x


----------



## kstancook

Hope everyone has a great Friday!!!


----------



## ablacketer

slight dip on 8dpo, fingers crossed!


----------



## Guppy051708

Titi- that is a mighty fine temp rise you got there today!!!!


----------



## Titi

Guppy051708 said:


> Titi- that is a mighty fine temp rise you got there today!!!!

Guppy I looked at your PG chart and it almost looks like the same dip to me.........I wish I wasn't getting so excited. I don't mean to get my hopes up b/c my temp dipped similar like that last cycle-but it wasn't all in one day.

Anyway they did cd21 blood tests today. That is the first time I've ever had these done so will be interested to find out the results. OB didn't want to put me on Clomid until we went back to the urologist who did DH's SA and/or talked to a FS. She thinks if there is an issue with DH that can possiblly be quickly fixed by urologist then no point taking 3 rounds of meds I don't need. 
Was kinda bummed-hoping for a quick fix it I guess.


----------



## ThatGirl

looking good Titi :) *fingers crossed* for you x


----------



## ablacketer

how are you feeling guppy?


----------



## Guppy051708

I am feeling great! Just recently ive been getting hit with extreme fatigue, so for the last couple of days ive been taking 3 hour naps (in fact i just woke up from one :blush:). Other than that no MS yet :happydance: I had an early scan on Wednesday due to the spotting i had when i first found out i was pregnant and because of my recent MC. Apperntly Little Guppy is fine and "normal". Had a heart rate of 139bpm :cloud9: But still hesitating for about another week to tell ppl because i am 7+4 today and last time i MCed at 8+3.

Anyways, how have you been? Ive been stalking your chart :thumbup:
I can't wait for you to join me in the preggo section! Im sure you will be here in no time! :friends:


----------



## ablacketer

I hope so gup. Im doing well. had a bit of nausea today (post dinner.) and a few pimples. no sore bewbs yet and cervix is medium to low in position. 

thats a lower end hb! I bet you get a girl!!!


----------



## ablacketer

and Im horrible. I plan to test tomorrow lol


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:
no worries!
That MS sounds good!!!!
And i am STILL breaking out, since i conceived i swear! LOL
Keep me posted i can't wait for your BFP!!!!

i would LOVE to have a girl!!! :yipee:
(I would love a boy, but it would be nice to have a mini-me LOL)


----------



## ThatGirl

temp not dipped yet gone up again tho


----------



## ablacketer

yay slight rise today!


----------



## Titi

Wow-Ablacketer your chart looks like it is going triphasic! Mine seems like it wants to but I can't be sure. 

What does it take to get a FF to declare your chart Tri? How may sustained temps? And do mine have to be above 98.3-is that how it works? Really looking forward to tomorrow's temp-hopefully I'll get better sleep than I did last night. Not so sure about today's temp. I had to test 45 minutes early on 1.5-2 hours sleep after being up an hour. It was 98.28. Knowing I was getting crappy sleep I also tested at 2:13 am WAY early but after 3 full hours and got 98.15. and again at 6:30 an hour later than usual and only after an hour of sleep and got another 98.15. I'm going with the 98.28 b/c it's the closest to normal temping time-I guess. (and I like it best, lol)


----------



## 2016

jodie...I am gutted :witch: got you :hugs: I was so hopeful with your temps this cycle.
Hopefully you can take from this that at least you ov'd earlier, your post ov temps were higher and your LP longer :thumbup:


----------



## jodie4805

I'm much happier with my cycle, just gutted it's over. It was just a practice run for cycle 11!


----------



## 2016

jodie....that's right! practise run for lucky number 11 :thumbup:


----------



## ablacketer

whats my lucky number *big eyes all sad*


----------



## Titi

awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## ablacketer

sniffle. sorry. feelin a bit sorry for my self this month. feb1 marks our 1 year off bc.


----------



## Guppy051708

ablacketer said:


> sniffle. sorry. feelin a bit sorry for my self this month. feb1 marks our 1 year off bc.

:hugs:
You'll get it soon xxx
I know it may not seem like that at the moment, but you will and i'll always be here for ya! :friends:


----------



## ablacketer

thanks guppy :)


----------



## ThatGirl

temp dip today hoping its implantation dip and temps do back up x


----------



## ablacketer

and..... temp back down.

ugh.

I will be out of town till friday night late, without computer access. :( see you girls in a week.


----------



## Titi

That Girl-your chart is lookin' good!!!!! That would make a nice ID. I notice your temp doesn't dip like that last month!!! FX'd!!!!!


----------



## Titi

well I am waiting VERY patiently.  Not planning on testing again. DH thinks it is for the best just to wait through one time. My chart isn't going triphasic but I am still hoping that was an implantation dip and trying not to ss.


----------



## kstancook

that girl- things are looking good!!
Titi- If tomorrows temp is high, I would test! :dust:


----------



## ThatGirl

temp went back up today :)


----------



## Titi

kstancook said:


> that girl- things are looking good!!
> Titi- If tomorrows temp is high, I would test! :dust:

Kstancook-you always say that! LOL! Temp very normal today for this day of my cycle. Expecting a rise tomorrow and then drop, and AF-or Drop, Drop, AF. : (


----------



## Titi

That Girl-Chart still looks great!! Can't wait to see what the next two temps do!


----------



## ThatGirl

BFP for me :)


----------



## 2016

Woot! :wohoo: ThatGirl! Congratulations!!!! :dance: :hugs:


----------



## ThatGirl

thanks hun posted pic in announcements


----------



## kstancook

Cangrats ThatGirl!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## Titi

woah!!!! I knew it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThatGirl

thanks hun x


----------



## Titi

Couldn't help myself-thought my chart looked similar to That Girl's but BFN :cry:


----------



## ThatGirl

Titi said:


> Couldn't help myself-thought my chart looked similar to That Girl's but BFN :cry:

so sorry hun theres still a chance


----------



## Mrs_N

congrats thatgirl! :wohoo:

i have officially ov'd for the 3rd time in 12 months :thumbup: so excited to be in a 2ww!


----------



## kstancook

Dont give a faith Titi!!! wait and test in 3 more days is AF isnt there!!! Fingers crossed for you :hugs:

That Girl- Congrats again!!! Love the names1


----------



## kstancook

Mrs_N said:


> congrats thatgirl! :wohoo:
> 
> i have officially ov'd for the 3rd time in 12 months :thumbup: so excited to be in a 2ww!

YEAH!! Hope your two weeks flys by and you have a BFP at the end of it!!!


----------



## ThatGirl

thanks ladies fingers crossed for everyone else


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Congratulations thatgirl!!!


----------



## jodie4805

ThatGirl said:


> BFP for me :)

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## billylid

ThatGirl said:


> BFP for me :)

Congratulations :D


----------



## SarahMelissa

ThatGirl said:


> BFP for me :)

yay so excited for you :) i will add your :bfp: next to your name on the front page :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats! :yipee:


----------



## Titi

Good morning Girls.

Can anyone tell me if they have ever got an AF without a temp drop? Or heard of it? I was expecting my temp to spike today and then go down tomorrow for AF. Instead it is the same its been for past few days but I woke up with ALL AF symptoms (I have a pounding headache that doesn't quit that I only ever get on CD1). I am on CD26 which is when I had my AF last few cycles-and have already had 2 BFNs. 
I hate it when I get my hopes up-AF ready to come yet temps not confirming so I get excited despite the fact I can feel period coming on-so just was hoping someone could settle this for me so I would stop being so hopeful-it's too much of a letdown.

Thank you!


----------



## kstancook

Last cycle AF came with my temp still high and then the next day it dropped dramaticly.

BTW, started O pains this morning should O in the next 3 days! YEAH!!


----------



## ThatGirl

kstancook said:


> Last cycle AF came with my temp still high and then the next day it dropped dramaticly.
> 
> BTW, started O pains this morning should O in the next 3 days! YEAH!!

hope u catch that eggy


----------



## Titi

Thanks for the info kstancook. I appreciate it. Good luck with the ov-hope you make a sticky bean!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck kstancook!

titi last cycle I had af before my temp dropped too, wierd! 
then again if it is unusual for you it could be good... fingers crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## Titi

Thanks Mrs. N!

Does it ever do any good to recheck your temp later in the day? If you have already recorded your regular temp at regular time in am can temps later in the day ever tell you anything? Does temp usually go up or drop after being up for a while? Am becoming obsessive and just took a 98.6 temp- I am sure that means nothing though at noon, huh?


----------



## ThatGirl

Titi said:


> Thanks Mrs. N!
> 
> Does it ever do any good to recheck your temp later in the day? If you have already recorded your regular temp at regular time in am can temps later in the day ever tell you anything? Does temp usually go up or drop after being up for a while? Am becoming obsessive and just took a 98.6 temp- I am sure that means nothing though at noon, huh?

your temp goes up during day stick with morning temp hunny


----------



## Titi

Thanks-that's what I figured. sigh. ONE day wait. This is the worst.


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: day time temps won't tell you muhc because they will depend on when you ate, whether you've been talking, exercise, ambient temperature etc etc
too many variables to mean anything


----------



## kstancook

Mrs N- fingers crosse for you!!! Come on eggy catch that sprem and implant!!! When are you testing?

Titi-unfortunately you have to see what tomorrows temp brings :hugs: I know how much waiting sucks!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

hmm, maybe middle of next week?
I'm sure I'll be tempted before then though :rofl: i'm already tempted :wacko:


----------



## kstancook

Mrs_N said:


> hmm, maybe middle of next week?
> I'm sure I'll be tempted before then though :rofl: i'm already tempted :wacko:

arent we all!lol


----------



## Mrs_N

haha, I'm thinking maybe monday - i'll be 10dpo


----------



## Titi

well today's temp sucked so bad I didn't even want to get out of bed. I don't know how I can keep doing this anymore : ( gutted.


----------



## Mrs_N

titi big :hugs:


----------



## Mumtotwoboys

Hi ladies, :hi:

If possible can i join you all? I've been charting for a few months now, but realistically this is the first month where I could get a BFP as my DH only had a reversal in November. We don't know if things are back to normal with him yet, but we can hope!

I'm currently 8DPO and was expecting a dip to indicate implantation, instead i've had a huge rise.... is that good or bad?!

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Mumtotwoboys said:


> Hi ladies, :hi:
> 
> If possible can i join you all? I've been charting for a few months now, but realistically this is the first month where I could get a BFP as my DH only had a reversal in November. We don't know if things are back to normal with him yet, but we can hope!
> 
> I'm currently 8DPO and was expecting a dip to indicate implantation, instead i've had a huge rise.... is that good or bad?!
> 
> Good luck to everyone xx


You do not need a dip to implant and same goes for just b/c you have a dip doesn't mean you implanted. I would just worry about them getting higher and staying up love! So yes a huge rise is awesome!! Everything XX for you!!:happydance:


----------



## kstancook

Titi-Im so sorry :hugs:

Mumtotwoboys-Welcome, Good luck this month! fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Titi

Welcome Mumtotwoboys.........Prettysakura is right. I got a huge dip at 8dpo this month looked just like an ID and was not judging by todays temp of doom. Also implantation can happen most anytime in LP-esp. from 8-12dpo.


----------



## Titi

kstancook said:


> Titi-Im so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Mumtotwoboys-Welcome, Good luck this month! fingers crossed for you!

Thank you Kstancook. My NY resolution was Faith in God's timing-giving this whole TTC over to him wholeheartedly but it is so very hard after 13 cycles of BFNs. Any suggestions?


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Titi I hope your :bfp: comes VERY soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Thanks PrettySakura-I'm definitely out right? I get serious denial at this point in cycle. Even when AF actually comes-


----------



## kstancook

Titi said:


> kstancook said:
> 
> 
> Titi-Im so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Mumtotwoboys-Welcome, Good luck this month! fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Thank you Kstancook. My NY resolution was Faith in God's timing-giving this whole TTC over to him wholeheartedly but it is so very hard after 13 cycles of BFNs. Any suggestions?Click to expand...

Im not really good at giving things to God. But Im working on it... As for now I just keep telling myself and praying that he will give me my BFP when I am suppose to have it. and each night I ask him for it. Good luck Titi, got to have faith that God has a plan for you. You may not know it or understand it but it will make sense one day. :hugs:


----------



## Mumtotwoboys

thanks for the replies... i guess i just need to see what happens instead of worrying about it. see what tomorrows temp. does!

titi sorry your temp has dropped, but as i'm a novice on this TTC all I can say with any conviction is it's not over until AF shows... fingers crossed for you x


----------



## ThatGirl

i would like to recommended https://www.heavensenthealing.co.uk/
this lady is my old foster carer what she deals in may help you get your bfps feel free to contact her say hannah told you to get it touch lol x


----------



## Titi

AF here :cry:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I"m so sorry titi!! :hug:


----------



## kstancook

Im sorry Titi! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats thatgirl!!!!!

and sorry witch showed titi!


----------



## 2016

So sorry Titi! :hugs:
It is always so gutting when :af: shows :cry:
The stress of all this really takes its toll. I got so fed up at the beginning of this cycle that I thought "sod it" I am not taking any more supps, not stressing about every temp and just BDing when I want and it seems to be working! I take my temp and do the opks but don't worry about what they mean or symptoms or anything. Can't say if it gets me my bfp this cycle but at least I feel better about life than I have done since I started TTC! :flower:


----------



## ThatGirl

\so sotty titi


Edited: damn its early in the morning: so sorry titi x


----------



## Titi

Thanks girls.

I feel a little better today. CD1 is just always so hard for me at this point. esp. when I thought I had an ID and used my softcups first time, etc.....so hopeful!

Really going to practice trusting God's plan-thanks for the advice Kstancook. It has worked in every single other area of my life so why not this one I am just holding on too hard.

2016-I think you are right. I almost didn't temp this morning but don't think I could bear to give that up......but definitely need to take a more relaxed approach and an "if it happens it happens" attitude rather than the "it needs to happen this cycle!!!!" frenzy I've been feeling......

love and dust to all


----------



## 2016

I couldn't bear to stop temping either...and I am still using opks. I just enter in my temp, cm and cp then try forget about it. No more staring at it for ages wondering what it all means like that is gonna change anything :rofl:
It's gonna get much more difficult for me to stay switched off in the 2ww.....


----------



## Titi

2016-Ha ha you should have seen me analyzing my chart like a madwoman. I can't tell you how many charts I looked at yesterday trying to find pregnant ones that had a temp dip to coverline day AF was due!! I get crazy period denial.

We'll help each other get through 2ww! I have decided there is something I am meant to be doing before I get the BFP that I can't figure out because I am too obsessed with that-so going to spend this cycle finding out what it must be!!!


----------



## 2016

Titi...sounds like divine inspiration to me :thumbup:


----------



## kstancook

Titi- I love your new plan and after this cycle and AF shows up I going to be there with you. No anything temping and OPK! 

Well guys I want to say O is coming as I have has O pains for 3 days not all the time as they come and go. But I cant get a postitive OPK to save my life and last night it made me cry. Im so tired of O really late. watching people who start a cycle after me O before me is starting to kill me :cry: Thanks for listening!


----------



## Mrs_N

tit so sorry :witch: showed but yay for new plan!!

:hugs: kstancook, hope you ov soon, I know what waiting to ov is like - not fun!


----------



## kstancook

Hey guys so often in this TTC journey, we tend to let your fears and doubts in and we turn negative and overthink every little think. Im starting this concept of 30 days of positive thoughts in my journal. I hope that you guys get a chance to stop by and share your positive thoughts. :)


----------



## Titi

Kstancook-awesome idea for postitive thoughts in journal. Positive thoughts= postive actions=positive energy=positive results!!! 

Sorry about your OV troubles....that must be so frusterating....


----------



## ablacketer

Ive been out of town with no internet for a week, but I am on a new cycle. pretty bummed over it. I thought for sure we had it this time. used my diva cup after BDing. we BDed on all the right days. Im so bummed out.


----------



## kstancook

Mrs N- Loving your chart!!! Got my fingers crossed for ya! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs_N

sorry to hear that ablacketer :hugs:

thanks kstancook! :thumbup:


----------



## Titi

ablacketer said:


> Ive been out of town with no internet for a week, but I am on a new cycle. pretty bummed over it. I thought for sure we had it this time. used my diva cup after BDing. we BDed on all the right days. Im so bummed out.

Hi Ablacketer-so sorry witch got you too. I was also sure had it with my softcup and ID and also onto a new cycle (#14 grrrr).

I'm not so sure the DIVA cup is the best bet for BFP. I have both the diva cup and the softcups and there is a really big difference. The softcups are flat when you don't pouch out the "bowl" and fits around the cervix keeping the :spermy: right there. The Diva cup sits very low in the canal-and although might possibly keep some in that would leak all the way out they still have to work against gravity to get back up to the cervix. Although I've heard some people getting BFP's using mooncup/diva cup instead of softcups I wonder if it is coincidence and they would have anyway-just an opinion, having both I figure if I'm going for the gold might as well go softcup.


----------



## ablacketer

heres the reasoning for diva for me,

Ive had two vaginal deliveries. my cervix sits incredibly low so when I wear my cup my cx is actually INSIDE the cup for me. 

Im just hoping that my leep procedure and the IUD didnt cause scarring that is preventing this from happening for us.


----------



## billylid

ablacketer, really sorry to hear that your eggy wasnt caught this time round. My fingers are crossed for you this cycle!
Mrs N, your chart is still looking great. Things are looking good :D
Kstancook, i see you got your postive OPK today. Best of luck!!

Apparently I ovulated on thursday and of course we couldnt bd as we werent home or even sleeping in a bed that night :| we did get to the two nights before hand though. I can postivly say that Im not expecting anything to happen this month because i knew that if I ovulated this week that we werent going to catch it.
I hope everyone is feeling healthy and thinking postive thoughts :)


----------



## kstancook

Billylid- your bedding pattern looks strong still. Sometimes it better to Bd before the egg is released!!! I'll be stalking you now!

Ok, so me and DH went at it at 5pm. Around 6pm I was like let me test as this morning was half strong (if that makes sense) well I first took an answer OPK and the line was stronger than control like unbelieveable that I thought the test was messed up. So I break out my ClearBlue digi and I got a smiley!!! Hoping to get one more time in tonight!!! Finally after 20 days I feel soo relieved! :happydance:


----------



## camocutie2006

yea id say your :sex: pattern looks spot on :thumbup:


----------



## kstancook

Camo-are expecting to O soon?


----------



## camocutie2006

yes ma'am.. im hoping that dip right there is O


----------



## Titi

Yay OV girls!!!!

Billylid-you never know!


----------



## kstancook

:dust: Camocutie!


----------



## camocutie2006

thanks hun! :dust: and :hugs: to you! looks like your bout reaady for the fun part of TTC :sex: it up hun!


----------



## Mrs_N

Billylid sounds like you got pretty good timing actually! :dust:
kstancook :happydance: so glad you ov'd! Yay! 

Girls is 9dpo too late for an implantation dip? My temp dropped this morning - took it at the same time no other changes so it is a true temp. It hasn't done that before!


----------



## buttonnose82

eek! can I join! I am obsessed with my own FF chart never mind other peoples!!


----------



## 2016

kstan...yay you finally got your +ve opk! :dust:
Send some of that pink dye my way I am still waiting for mine! According to FS I should have ovd already :cry:

Camocutie...yeah!!! Go for it! :sex:

Mrs_N...9dpo is about as perfect as you get for ID. Can be anywhere from 5 to 12dpo from what I've read.

buttonnose...Hello and welcome :hugs: We will all have fun stalking you I am sure!


----------



## 2016

Congrats on your :bfp: mysticdeliria! :wohoo:

I also notice ttc#2usmcbaby got a :bfp: in December but I haven't ever seen her round here.


----------



## Mrs_N

welcome buttonnose, your chart looks great!

thanks 2016, now I can't wait for tomorrow to see what my temp does! :rofl:
hope you get your pos opk soon!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Thanks 2016, I still hadn't gotten around to announcing on this thread yet! It's still so early though, and I spotted for 4 days (!) last week, so I'm hoping, hoping, hoping it will be sticky!

And Ms. N, the only thing on my chart that could possibly be classified as an implantation dip happened @ 9DO, and I got my :bfp: yesterday, so yeah, I'd say it's possible. Good luck hun!!

And :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Mrs_N

woohoo congrats mysticdeliria! :happydance:


----------



## camocutie2006

congrats mysticdeliria!


----------



## kstancook

mysticdeliria- Congrats!!

Mrs N- If your temp shots back up tomorrow morning I would totally :test: :dust:


----------



## 2016

mysticdeliria said:


> Thanks 2016, I still hadn't gotten around to announcing on this thread yet! It's still so early though, and I spotted for 4 days (!) last week, so I'm hoping, hoping, hoping it will be sticky!
> 
> And Ms. N, the only thing on my chart that could possibly be classified as an implantation dip happened @ 9DO, and I got my :bfp: yesterday, so yeah, I'd say it's possible. Good luck hun!!
> 
> And :dust: to everyone!

Sorry I wasn't trying to steal your thunder :blush:
Didn't know if you came on here anymore. Really hope its a lovely sticky one for you. x


----------



## Mrs_N

planning on testing tomorrow anyway!


----------



## mysticdeliria

2016 said:


> mysticdeliria said:
> 
> 
> Thanks 2016, I still hadn't gotten around to announcing on this thread yet! It's still so early though, and I spotted for 4 days (!) last week, so I'm hoping, hoping, hoping it will be sticky!
> 
> And Ms. N, the only thing on my chart that could possibly be classified as an implantation dip happened @ 9DO, and I got my :bfp: yesterday, so yeah, I'd say it's possible. Good luck hun!!
> 
> And :dust: to everyone!
> 
> Sorry I wasn't trying to steal your thunder :blush:
> Didn't know if you came on here anymore. Really hope its a lovely sticky one for you. xClick to expand...

Haha, no worries! You're right, I havent posted on here in a while. I'm actually glad you did announce for me so I know that someone remembers me! Thanks for all the congrats girlies! FX'd for BFPs all around this cycle!!


----------



## kstancook

Mrs_N said:


> planning on testing tomorrow anyway!

Good Luck! You will be in my prayers till then!


----------



## billylid

wow, congrats mystic :D 
Lots of babydust Mrs N :D


----------



## Titi

Mrs N FX'd!!!! : )


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congrats Mystic i have added :bfp: next to your name on the front page and welcome buttonnose :hi: your chart has been added.


----------



## Mrs_N

Temp shot back up! :thumbup:
we also have a faint second line on a frer!!!!


----------



## buttonnose82

SarahMelissa said:


> Congrats Mystic i have added :bfp: next to your name on the front page and welcome buttonnose :hi: your chart has been added.

Thank you!


----------



## buttonnose82

Mrs_N said:


> Temp shot back up! :thumbup:
> we also have a faint second line on a frer!!!!

Wonderful news! congrats!


----------



## Mrs_N

Not calling it a bfp yet, more like little faint positive than big & fat!!


----------



## 2016

Congrats on your little fat positive Mrs N!!! :dance:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Mrs_N said:


> Temp shot back up! :thumbup:
> we also have a faint second line on a frer!!!!

OMG :happydance: that little positive will turn into a big fat one in the next couple of days :wohoo: i think that is all of us now that were from the original thread. Me, kelly, thatgirl and now you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## billylid

w00t, congratulations Mrs N, like they say, any line is a positive on a HPT (unless of course you read it after the specified time hehe)


----------



## mysticdeliria

Yaaaaay! :happydance: Mrs. N, so happy for you! You are only 10 DPO, so early for a BFP, lucky, lucky! Congrats, I'm sure it will darken in the next few days. :thumbup:

Thanks SarahMelissa!


----------



## 2016

Can you lovely stalkers please look at my chart and tell me if you think I might have ovd on CD12,13,14 or 15? Saw the FS on Wednesday (CD12) and he said I would definitely ov on one of these days...100% certain he was! Called him this morning because I have been having loads of intense pain at the weekend requiring painkillers...like the worst ov pain and af lower backache and cramps. I said my temps hadn't shifted and he says "the temps don't have to shift and you would definitely have ovd already". He says the scan is 100% accurate and overrides any temperature taking! 
Think I have had my positive opk today and I bet money my temp rises in the next day or two...
What do you think?


----------



## Titi

wow 2016 I don't know. Looking at your chart, and also comparing to last month it doesn't seem like you OV yet but I don't know anything about the scans and seems he wouldn't be wrong? Although it is really weird that both your OPK and your temps would be wrong.


----------



## Mrs_N

hmm difficult one 2016 - I reckon you'll ov today. the body is a strange thing - it can certainly defy the predictions of a scan!


----------



## kstancook

So happy for you Mrs. N!!! You deserve this soo much!!! :hugs:


----------



## kstancook

Ok I am certian I finally O'd. I got a + OPK at 10 am but by 1 pm my CM dried up. Now on to the 2ww. Hopefully it goes really quick.

2016- I think you will get one more +OPK tomorrow and then O on CD 19, good luck dear!!!


----------



## Seity

Congrats Mrs_N!


----------



## Kelly9

Mrs N isn't this just fantastic news! I know I have congratulated you on other threads but wanted to say it here!


----------



## billylid

Well today is a bit crappy. Ive got a nasty headache coming on along with the headcold i seem to be suffering, ive had niggles in my abdomen for the last 2 days and if i stretch the wrong way I get a serious stitch down my side. My temp went down this morning so all in all, im feeling like im out again this month. I had the cramps this early last month as well so im associating them with AF turning up. poo crap bugger :(


----------



## Mrs_N

Good luck kstancook! :dust:
billylid don't count yourself out yet, pregnancy symptoms & af symptoms are often the same!


----------



## 2016

Hope to see a nice rise from you today kstancook!

I am really hoping my rise comes tomorrow....I am impatient and have waited long enough! :rofl: We can do the TWW together :hugs:
(although I must warn you with my track record it will only be a 3 day wait for me :cry:)

Mrs_N...I am sure I have said it a few times on a few threads but a :bfp: after a year is worth many many more congrats! :wohoo:

billylid...AF at 5dpo...unlikely looking at your previous charts. Bet your temp shoots up tomorrow and you can hope it was an implantation dip. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_N

Thanks 2016, another positive today and a temp hike! 
Hope you get your rise :dust:


----------



## 2016

Mrs N....YOWZER! Will you look at that temp soar! Go baby go! :thumbup:


----------



## buttonnose82

well girls i am feeling a little bad to join you and then get a :bfp: days later. I wish you all the best of luck with getting your :bfp: very soon!


----------



## kstancook

Mrs- N- look at the temp go!!!!

2016- i would love for you to join me in 2ww. I predicting a surge tomorrow morning. Fair warning, Im not so fun during 2ww.

Buttonnose-Congrats!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Congrats buttonnose and mrs. n!!


----------



## ThatGirl

congrats girlies


----------



## camocutie2006

congrats girls!


----------



## billylid

small temp rise this morning. even more convinced its a lost month as I had the exact same temp fall and rise on DPO 5 last cycle. bugger it!


----------



## kstancook

billylid said:


> small temp rise this morning. even more convinced its a lost month as I had the exact same temp fall and rise on DPO 5 last cycle. bugger it!

I know we talk all the time about PMA!!! But PMA billylid!!!!! :dust:


----------



## camocutie2006

your not out yet! :hugs:


----------



## billylid

I know sorry :( I've got nothing to whine about :shy:


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: billylid don't count yourself out yet you may just surprise yourself! 

Tests are getting much darker now - stressed myself out this morning because my temp dropped but today's test is way darker than yesterdays. Think I may have to stop temping!!


----------



## 2016

billylid...it doesnt look exactly the same as last cycle because this time the dip was below coverline so is more likely to be ID and it was a day earlier I think. :shrug: If you do a chart overlay on ov and coverline it might be clearer to see the difference. Not trying to give you false hopes but you still have a week to go yet so don't give up hope! :hugs: 
ps. IMHO I think feeling "out" can be a good sign because I know far more people who felt down and out before their :bfp: than those who just "knew" they were pg. :flower:


----------



## 2016

Mrs N....oooh a double dipper....twins? :wohoo:


----------



## fairygirl

Hi girls! Can I ask you to look at my chart. I finally got crosshairs today, but I disagree with them. The cd24 temp is the trouble maker. What do you think? I have a cold now and had a virus in my first week of temps so they may be slightly out, yet it's day 24 that I can't remember if there's any reason for the low, it was only the weekend, oops. Temps are taken at the same time. My first time temping as coming off bcp has thrown my cycles, Help!? :dust: Edit: If I discard the temp I get a day22 O which is good but then yesterdays temp is below coverline which is bad?


----------



## billylid

Thanks ladies. I really appreciate your PMA. Last month I had heaps of it, this month not so much. I guess Im trying to make it so I dont feel so crushed about when AF turns up. 
Babydust to everybody!


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls-please help out my friend Fairygirl with her chart this month. She is new to charting and hasn't done an OPK yet and her chart is giving her a time! I want to say CD22-b/c of last day of fertile cm and cp, and possibly temps indicating fallback rise. Nothing new with me yet-got EWCM earlier then ever before last night on cd7 but no +opk yet.
Thank you!


----------



## kstancook

fairygirl- unfortunately I think you have to wait and see. the first month temping is a game to FF. But I do think you might have O on CD22. Hoping you get your BFP!!!


----------



## kstancook

Mrs N- twins?!!! YEAH! 

2016- Hoping your temp goes up tomorrow


----------



## 2016

Fairygirl...I am thinking CD22 too. A dip below the coverline after ov isn't neccissarily a bad thing :hugs: Biggest thing I have learned about charting is not to stress about individual temps. I apply the rule of thumb if I get a totally wacko temp that confuses FF.


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks girls, and especially Titi :hugs: I'm leaving my chart as it is and will wait and see, still gonna say day22 though. Now to hope my chart starts looking good! Debating paying for the full version, is it worth it?


----------



## Mrs_N

twins?! 
i was thinking it might just go up& down a bit now?!


----------



## Guppy051708

Mrs_N said:


> twins?!
> i was thinking it might just go up& down a bit now?!

Im not saying there can't be twins, cuz there is always that possibility, but your temps are going to fluctuate, even when pregnant (just not below coverline). If you take a look at my chart, clearly i have those dips too, but there is def. only one in there! ... but you never know! 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## 2016

I was only joking about the twins :rofl:
One or two, pink or blue a blessing anyway you look at it!


----------



## billylid

So I got sick of sitting in bed last night wishing that my cramps weren't because AF will be arriving and decided that I should do what 2016 said and compare my charts. I cant afford to buy the premium thing for FF so I just did it all through excel. Thought I would share a pic of one of my charts with the DPO Overlay :) (I also made up a spreadsheet for the entire cycle single and comparing to each other) :blush:
 



Attached Files:







dpo_overlay.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kstancook

dropping by some :dust: billylid!!!

Congrats on the O 2016. Hoping tomorrow you see a nice increase!


----------



## Mrs_N

haha okay I'm glad you were joking 2016, hope you have a nice long LP this time around, maybe ooh about 9 months?!

:dust: billylid, good luck, I found the chart overlay excellent for analysing during my tww!

my temp went back up so I'm happy, think I do need to stop temping, I do i do i do :wacko: it'll be wierd getting out of the habit though!


----------



## Titi

Hi everyone! 

Guppy-beautiful scan!!! Must be over the moon! Wow time flies. 

Billylid-that was very ambitious with the excel-wow!

So I am getting ready to OV! I have gotten neg. opks last two days in a row and still a bit early at cd9 but I have EWCM since cd7 and sorry for TMI but I am very proud of it as I went from not having any a few cycles back and now it is the best EWCM I've ever made!! Also have very increased libido...I was going to wait until cd10 to start BD (b/c I think we get wore out and stop to soon, maybe) but with this EWCM I'm so excited and afraid to miss that we've already started. Can I be fertile with neg. opks but all this ewcm or is it normal for body to start making it BEFORE you are fertile? Thanks girls!


----------



## kstancook

Titi- Go with EWCM and your cervix position most reliable source
Mrs N-put the thermometer away

I cant stand my chart. My post O temps seem really low, like really low. Any ideas guys?


----------



## Titi

Thanks Kstancook-I don't think your temps look bad at all. Sure they are lower than last cycle so far, but not too too much.


----------



## mysticdeliria

kstancook said:


> Titi- Go with EWCM and your cervix position most reliable source
> Mrs N-put the thermometer away
> 
> I cant stand my chart. My post O temps seem really low, like really low. Any ideas guys?

KStancook, your chart looks almost EXACTLY like mine did this cycle. I was also very disappointed with it, and didn't expect much but it turned out to be the best cycle I've ever charted! Don't lose hope, it's still early!


----------



## kstancook

Thanks everyone cant wait to temp tomorrow


----------



## 2016

Kstan...They don't look too low and it is still early in your LP so things can shoot up. Will be watching for todays temp.

I got my crosshairs this morning :wohoo: love it when that happens. DH and BF still want to insist the FS was correct and I ovd on CD15, but any monkey could see it was CD18! At least that's 4 days earlier than normal and I put that down to stopping the crazy supplement taking and having amazing acupuncture.
Hope today isn't the last day of the TWW for me (like it was last cycle) and I keep going and going above the coverline.
Odd that my coverline is lower than normal which makes my LP temps look higher than normal - I like it! :dance:

Hope all you girlies are well today. x


----------



## mysticdeliria

WTG 2016! Yeah, I agree, your temps really do not indicate o on CD 15, they are all crazy! Looks like you BD'd your brains out so hopefully you caught that egg! Good luck with the LP, and think sticky thoughts.


----------



## kstancook

Congrats 2016!!! Hope you catch that egg!


----------



## billylid

Looking great 2016 :D
kstancook, your temps are climbing, lots of babydust :D


----------



## 2016

Hi girls...sorry to boast but I am very happy with my temp this morning! :dance:
I was expecting a dip and :af: today like last cycle but, instead it shot up. I know I have had a temp that high before but not recently. Hope this means there's more progesterone in the building! I really think its the acupuncture (because it can't be anything else!)


----------



## billylid

Wowsers 2016, thats a great jump! Congrats :D :D


----------



## jodie4805

2016 said:


> Hi girls...sorry to boast but I am very happy with my temp this morning! :dance:
> I was expecting a dip and :af: today like last cycle but, instead it shot up. I know I have had a temp that high before but not recently. Hope this means there's more progesterone in the building! I really think its the acupuncture (because it can't be anything else!)

Wow thats looking really good. :happydance:


----------



## kstancook

looking good 2016!


----------



## billylid

Temp went up a little bit this morning. AF still isnt due for another 3 days though.
How is everyone else cruising along? 
2016, with your acupuncture, do you have to have it done every month or is it like once its done, your body is lets say "tuned in"?
:dust: everyone :)


----------



## kstancook

When are you going to test billylid?


----------



## billylid

Im gonna wait till after AF is due just cos I cant be bothered with the feeling of failure when it comes back negative. It seems when I think she's due, she chucks on an extra couple of days just to give me a dig in the ribs ;) I dont have any symptoms and I still have this damn cramping so I'm not really geared up for testing this time.


----------



## 2016

billylid said:


> Temp went up a little bit this morning. AF still isnt due for another 3 days though.
> How is everyone else cruising along?
> 2016, with your acupuncture, do you have to have it done every month or is it like once its done, your body is lets say "tuned in"?
> :dust: everyone :)

Apparently the acupuncture is "cumulative" ie. if you have not had it ever/for a while there is more of an imbalance to correct. They recommend to go weekly for the first couple of weeks (I went CD7, Ov day and will go 7dpo) to get your body back on track then every two weeks then every month. I started to notice the difference THE DAY OF THE FIRST TREATMENT. Less hormonal, less panicky about falling pregnant, less pains from my ovaries (which I had been getting almost constantly after the surgery).
As you can see my ov jumped forward 4 days and, so far, my luteal phase/progesterone levels have improved dramatically. Another rise today! :yipee:
Oh and it doesnt hurt really (if done properly) - no more than having a small stone in your shoe - not even worth saying "ouch" for and you can't really feel them when theyre in :thumbup:...I can be a wimp with needles sometimes.

I have bought an amazing book called "The Infertility Cure" by Randine Lewis which helps you work out for your self where your energies might be deficient and do some accupressure at home. It is so relaxing and only takes a few minutes any time of the day. I am considering reducing my proper accu sessions after my next one at 7dpo and trying to "maintain" myself for a bit.


----------



## Titi

Hi all-
Sorry I'm missing right at Ov. -One of the worst weekends of my entire life. Rushed our 4 month French Bulldog Marlow to the animal ER Friday night with sudden seizures and loss of body functions. She was getting over pnemonia but seemed almost all better-She has been foaming at the mouth/nose and seizures/head shakes all weekend long. They do not know what is wrong yet but fear distemper or serious neurological damage. Right at my OV time and was there through most the night Friday- have been stressed, so upset and not sleeping good. Also in no mood to BD. First month I just don't really even care about TTC I am in so much pain and such a zombie praying that my little 4 month furbaby-who was such a joy in the meantime of this LTTTC to take care of and love will somehow miraculously pull through all this. If you don't mind I am going to copy and paste this to a few of my other steady threads as I can't barely think straight right now and is too hard to do much of anything.


----------



## kstancook

Titi- Ill be praying for you and your dog! Please take care of yourself and your dog! That so horrible to hear.

2016-that chart is looking fantastic!

My chart looks better everyday and I am working really hard on to stress about it at all.


----------



## ablacketer

can you ladies take a look at my chart? my temps pre-ov are all over the place. looks like a toddler has been charting for me :(


----------



## 2016

Titi...sorry your pup is poorly, hope he gets better soon:hugs:

kstancook...temps are going up - climb baby climb!!!

Ablack...your chart looks fine to me. They are on a downward trend which I think tells me there's more cooling oestrogen about so ov can't be far. Are you taking any sups? because they made my temps nuts.


----------



## ablacketer

just the prenatals


----------



## billylid

well I weakened and bought a test while I was out shopping as well as folic acid tablets. I dont want to test but I do, I'm sure everybody understands where I'm coming from ;) I'm only 11 DPO today and AF cramps are coming on stronger I believe. I have been feeling a bit sickly at moments and I've had to take a short nap in the arvo's in the last couple of days but that could just be my head making it up. ARGH, this sucks.


----------



## kstancook

dont give up faith billy lid. i would :test: tomorrow morning!!


----------



## 2016

Billylid...if you do decide to test (and I think you totally should) then best of luck and :dust: to you.

Kstan...:dust: to you too my TWW buddy!

My temp today was high same as yesterday :dance:. Is this really my chart? My BF is trying to convince me to test earlier, like 9dpo, because she is adamant the FS was right and I ovd CD14/15 so I am really 8/9dpo today! :rofl: I know 9dpo isn't technically too early with a FRER but I didn't want to waste it iykwim. I have superdrug tests which say 4 days early and I have 4 of those so wanted to use them first. Bear in mind my longest ever LP was only 10 days.
Saying all this, I am not relaly itching to test. I am using up the Tesco ov tests - just because I don't want to use them next cycle - so that is scratching any POAS itches.

Hope the rest of you ladies are all well. x


----------



## jodie4805

Titi hop you pup gets much better, very soon.


----------



## billylid

weak weak weak *shakes head* I tested tonight and it came back negative. no shock :)


----------



## kstancook

Im sorry billylid :hugs:


----------



## billylid

way too much info here so im sorry in advance but just after going to the toilet, ive just had a huge stretchy glob of yellowish mucus that had two brown small spots in it, bloody hell im confused. Temp would usually drop tomorrow for AF to start the day after.


----------



## kstancook

test again in two days if AF hasnt shown yet! fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## billylid

thank you ;)


----------



## Mrs_N

2016 your chart looks fantastic! :happydance:
billylid give it another day or 2, and make sure you use fmu - it's much more accurate before af is due! good luck, your chart looks good :dust:
kstancook lovely steady rise you've got there :thumbup:


----------



## billylid

Temp took its major dip this morning. AF will most likely get me by tonight. Ah well, onwards and upwards :)


----------



## camocutie2006

ugh! sorry billy! :dust:


----------



## billylid

Its alright. At the moment I've only had a couple of light spottings. Still, if she comes she comes. Everybody will get their moment ;)
:dust: to everybody!!


----------



## 2016

billylid said:


> Its alright. At the moment I've only had a couple of light spottings. Still, if she comes she comes. Everybody will get their moment ;)
> :dust: to everybody!!

What a wonderfully selfless statement billylid! :hugs: I so respect and admire your attitude. I do hope the spotting stops and you get YOUR moment really soon! :flower:

I feel a bit selfish atm commenting more on my own chart than anything else - but I am sooooo freaking excited right now I can't help it! Another high temp! :yipee: and my next acu session today to "top up" the magic.
This cycle really gives me hope for future cycles :dance: I just hope it stays up...I am scared of falling so far!


----------



## billylid

2016, WOW! you should be proud of your chart, its looking magnificant. Beautiful high temps that you are sustaining wonderfully. Best of luck :D


----------



## 2016

Joli...woop woop for the +ve opk. Your cycles really are getting themselves sorted! Hope this is a lucky one for you :hugs:

Titi...how's the pup? Looks like O day on your chart,,,


----------



## ablacketer

stupid TEMP freakin COOPERATE!


----------



## kstancook

Well I guess what goes up mush come down. I started getting cramps last night and am pretty sure AF is coming in the next few days


----------



## 2016

kstancook said:


> Well I guess what goes up mush come down. I started getting cramps last night and am pretty sure AF is coming in the next few days

That's hardly a dip at all and the cramps could be implantation! PMA hun...
I have cramps/low backache today too so I really hope it doesn't mean :af: or she's coming for me too :cry:


----------



## mysticdeliria

Hi Girls, browsed through some of your charts today.

Billylid-Sorry to hear AF is threatening to visit. Hope it's all just a false alarm, but even if she shows you had a really nice cycle this time round. Shorter, with a much earlier O that seems like progress at least.

2016-Your chart looks GREAT!! Much longer LP and temps are so high, this cycle is looking amazing!

KStancook-Don't count yourself out yet, your chart seriously looks a lot like mine in the early DPO this cycle check it out! Keep that PMA!


----------



## Titi

Hi girls thanks for kind words-2016 I think that yesterday (most likely) or today was OV but only by yesterday's temp and cm/cp/ct-and OV pains. With the pup was up ALL night last night and also ran out of opks the other day-only were up for 1 BD during all this. Sorry just a quick check and no chart stalking here. Have to watch pup for seizures-although hoping much better-
Love & dust


----------



## billylid

Hope your puppy is doing better Titi :flower:

Thanks mystic :)

My temp is still down this morning, and Im still lightly spotting. Strange thing is though when I entered my temp this morning and stated that I was spotting, FF moved my coverline even lower than what it was :shrug:

ablacketer, Fingers crossed that you O tomorrow. I know how you are feeling with your temps!

Ktstancook, It still could go back up tomorrow!

2016, Looking great :D


----------



## camocutie2006

billy-last cycle your coverline was lower... maybe thats why, it just kinda confirmed it....:shrug: :hugs:


----------



## kstancook

camocute- looking good girl!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

2016- freaking awesome chart!!! :dust: :dust:

Im not giving up dont want to get my hopes up! My CM is crazy creamy!!


----------



## billylid

She got me :)

Best of luck kstancook!


----------



## camocutie2006

Damn billy! what a witch! :hugs:


----------



## 2016

billy...sorry the stupid silly cow got you in the end. Weird about FF moving the coverline...wonder why :shrug:

kstan...yay for crazy creamy CM!!! Mine was very creamy and abundant but has not gone sticky/globby/yellowish. Odd thing is I normally get EWCM on and off in my LP but I guess that was just the low progesterone before.

Titi...glad to hear your pup is getting a bit better. Must be such a worry :hugs: One step at a time will hopefully lead him to a full recovery :flower: :flower:

My temp is still the same today, and still HIGH!!! :Yipee: Not that I am complaining but I had to check my thermometer to make sure it wasn't broken! Only 2 more days and I have reached my longest ever LP - although I am already 150% increased from last cycle!!!


----------



## ablacketer

doggone it!!!!!! still bottomed out temp! where is that stupid O!


----------



## 2016

Awww ablack...I feel your frustration. It will come hun :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Quick question girls...if I had a "normal" LP if about 14 days, and assuming Im not preggers...when should I expect to see my temps head south?

I was so worried when I temped this morning because I woke up feeling cold/shivery and thought it would have dropped for sure but nope it was still
high. :dance:


----------



## ablacketer

the day before AF arrives is when mine bottoms out :) good luck!


----------



## camocutie2006

ablack-- that just means one more day closer to O. keep enjoyin it :sex: :winkwink:

kstan-- mine was creamy and strechy last night! i was like where the hell did that come from.. isnt it supposed to be pretty "dry" down there after O:shrug:

2016-- yea right before af is when its usually gonna super drop..


----------



## kstancook

well girls I had my progestrone checked 7 DPO and the results were 6, normal is 15. I can pretty much tell you Im out. I dont know what the next step is and what they can do for me. :cry:


----------



## camocutie2006

:hugs:


----------



## ablacketer

you arent out :) clomid for you!


----------



## billylid

There will be something that will help you get your dream kstancook :)


----------



## 2016

kstan...I posted in your journal but extra :hugs: anyway...


----------



## 2016

Big fat negative! :cry: and a neon light flashing FAILURE! :nope:
...not even a maybe-line to squint at. I am telling myself it's only 9dpo and there's hope as long as my temps stay up. :af: due tomorrow so will test Saturday if she doesn't find me.


----------



## jodie4805

2016 your chart looks great. Looks like I may have to get saving for some acupuncture.

I got my crosshairs this morning, despite a very slow temp rise.


----------



## kstancook

Jodie- low ans steady weins the race!

Hey Guys the nurse told me to take the progestrone supplements I had left over from my MC and my temp skyrocketed, any ideas!?


----------



## ablacketer

I dont know what the heck is going on with my body! fourth straight day of 96.8 degrees! my opk was positive almost a week ago!!! anybody have any clue?


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls,

2016-don't fret about bfn at 9dpo! Lol I think that is just way too early. And regarding temps mine have dropped 1-2 days before to day of AF, depending on cycle.

Kstancook-Sorry about the Progesterone...that must have been so frusterating. Does that mean you did not OV? I don't have hardly any knowledge of this, but since progesterone is what drives your LP & respoinsbile for raising temps post OV and PG, I would say it seems like a good sign the cream is working! But have to check with someone who has used before.


----------



## kstancook

OMG!!!!! 
I took at test and got a faint line. I am freaking out I cant lose another one. PLEASE PRAY FOR ME!!!! I need to breathe!! I using another progestrone suppository.


----------



## Titi

WHOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kstancook! PRAYERS & more prayers for you!!!!!!! :hugs:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2016

Kstan...I have heard the progesterone sups can raise your temps but I don't think that's the cause of your rise if you only started today! Also progesterone cream which is similar didn't raise my temps at all last cycle. 
Hang on a second! Bloomin heck you just got yourself a :bfp: - that is awesome!!! I am praying so hard for you right now! Hope your docs look after you well and help keep this bean. I am feeling very positive for you :hugs:
You see...your low temps and a bfp...my high temps and a bfn!


----------



## kstancook

Thanks guys, its in Gods hands now! I did what I can, taking the suppoitories and will do bloodwork later today. :hugs: to all and thanks for everything so far!


----------



## camocutie2006

your in my thoughts!


----------



## 2016

Just looking at those hpt stats on FF...there is still plenty to hope for! I wonder though is it worth me testing tomorrow or will I just be peeing money down the drain (so to speak) :rofl:

What do you think? Tomorrow and Saturday or just wait until Saturday?


----------



## jodie4805

kstancook said:


> OMG!!!!!
> I took at test and got a faint line. I am freaking out I cant lose another one. PLEASE PRAY FOR ME!!!! I need to breathe!! I using another progestrone suppository.

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Hello again, a question just occured to me and I thought maybe you guys could answer. My DF has just gone back to working nights, does sleeping alone lower your temps?? I can see reasons why it would but also if your body regulates its temp while you sleep then it wouldn't.


----------



## 2016

Fairygirl...I wouldn't say sleeping alone should affect your temps much at all. :shrug:

Girls I just took my evening temp which I have been doing during the TWW to get extra warning of :af:. Did this for a whole cycle once and it was pretty consistent.
Anyway, I was stunned yesterday and day before to get 99.9F (highest ever in prev cycles was 99.4)...Imagine my surprise tonight when it was 100.17!!!!!! My BBT even yelped out a different alarm noise :rofl:
Weird thing is I don't feel hot and I was expecting a drop :dance:


----------



## mysticdeliria

OOOOH , Congrats KStancook!! I knew that crappy post-ov pattern looked exactly like mine and they both turned out the same way! So happy for you!!

2016-Your temps look amazing, hope these high evening temps are indicative of a coming BFP. I would wait til Sat. to temp myself, but I HATE seeing BFNs. Whatever you decide though, temps look great!!


----------



## billylid

Congratulations Kstancook :)


----------



## kstancook

Thanks guys, I am keeping it on the DL right now! I'm not updating my chart or telling anyone outside of here, due to my progesterone levels. I took beta bloods today and should have the results tomorrow morning! YEAH no waiting. Also taking a progesterone suppository 2 a day to help my baby. Thanks for all your kind words and keep the prayers going!


----------



## Titi

Praying here lots! ; )


----------



## 2016

Titi....awww you pup is so cute! :hugs: hope he is on the mend...

kstan...looking forward to your beta results. Sending you prayers, :dust:, virtual hugs and warming progesterone rising thoughts. :flower:

My temp as gone up a bit more this morning (I think)...took my temp at 4am and it was 98.04 :( then went back to bed until 6am and it was 98.75!!! Put it all in the corrector and it said 98.98!!!!! So I went in between and put 98.86. I have found in the past that taking my temp at the right time is more consistent than worrying about "unbroken aleep". What do you think?

I also feel like I have a UTI because I can't hold my pee for more than an hour! I have been drinking lots because I am so thirsty. It doesn't burn or itch or anything so idk :shrug:


----------



## billylid

gee 2016, perhaps we have another BFP on our hands! Your temp is going nuts and the peeing thing, well you know the symptoms ;) :dust:


----------



## Titi

Good morning!

So-does it look like I ov on cd13 to everyone? I am hoping my chart is going triphasic but alas-no crosshairs so who knows-and I had such a nightmare week without being able to finish opks or temp cd14, as well as have been up most nights with little pup.......so, not sure I can even trust my chart yet. 4dpo is probably too soon for triphasic anyway huh?

2016-thank you! She is doing good (fx!!!)!!

I agree with you-I MUST take my temp same time and makes a much bigger difference than whether I have quality sleep. Your signs sound sooooooooo good!


----------



## ablacketer

finally ovulated!!!!!!!! woohoooo!


----------



## kstancook

ablack- hope your catch that eggy!!! 

2016-:test: with FMU!!! I cant wait to hear!!!

Titi- I really hope your caught that egg!!! Also hoping that your dog is getting much better, updates? Oh and he is adorable!!!


----------



## 2016

Titi...it does look like CD13 was your day but temps, CM and CP. Looks like FF might just be a bit upset about the missing temp :growlmad: what happens if you put a reasonably high temp in for tomorrow? :shrug:


----------



## ablacketer

oh me too kstan!

And please, my name is Angel :)


----------



## 2016

Woohoo for ov ablack! Hope this is your lucky cycle. :hugs:


----------



## ablacketer

I hope so, it was such a weird cycle! four days of bottom out temps, the whole time I was sure I would Ov the next day due to lower left side abdominal pains. Then I had a stabbing pain in my side and in my cervix night before last. I have to go for my cd21 bloodwork on wednesday of next week (I am showing I ov around cd14-16 and I have a 12 day luteal so its actually cd22 for me) keep your fingers crossed for me. Im not apposed to clomid, but Im hoping I wont need it nor the IUI my doc and I have been discussing.


----------



## kstancook

Well girls, I got my bloods back and at 10DPO HCG level was 73. I want to get excited as my these levels are high compared to beta charts on the internet. I got positive HPT this morning too!!! Im getting bloods done on Monday so we will see if they triple like they should!!! Hope you all have a good weekend!


----------



## 2016

kstan...that is an excellent level at 10dpo! You should feel very excited indeed! :happydance:

For the first time in my life I have a TRIPHASIC chart today! :yipee:
:af: was also officially due last night at 5pm (and I should have had spotting all day) to match my longest ever cycle....but no spotting whatsoever :thumbup: That was 3 cycles ago though and, in between, I only managed 9 with spotting from 7dpo and last cycle's dismal 3dpo.
Whatever happens I am so happy and grateful I might have a LP long enough to allow a baby to stick.
Testing with the sacred FRER in a matter of hours.
x


----------



## 2016

First response - negative. Depressing. Something should have shown up by now :cry:
So much for bloody triphasic! :growlmad: Going back to bed.


----------



## jodie4805

2016 don't give up. Your chart looks great. It may just still be too early.


----------



## 2016

Jodie...I like the pretty pattern your chart is making...very promising :thumbup:


----------



## Titi

2016-Your chart is def. triphasic and your temps are SUPER high. Hold out hope-just b/c it is the longest cycle you've had-you are still only at 11dpo which may still just be too soon for a +hpt. FX'd!!!


----------



## Titi

kstancook said:


> ablack- hope your catch that eggy!!!
> 
> 2016-:test: with FMU!!! I cant wait to hear!!!
> 
> Titi- I really hope your caught that egg!!! Also hoping that your dog is getting much better, updates? Oh and he is adorable!!!

Hi-so happy for your levels right now! Really praying for you! :hugs:!!!!

Hope we caught eggy too with our one measly BD day! Maybe that was all we needed to do different tho-who knows.

Pup doing v. well at moment-thank you so much!


----------



## kstancook

WellGuys I took another test this morning and got a great big bold line!!! I announced it everywhere now!!! Im feeling confident!

Jodie- I love that chart..keep going temps

2016- dont get down yet! Dont test till Monday when your really late!! It will be worth the wait!

titi- it only takes one time!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Kstan that is fabulous news! I am so super happy for you!

2016 I hope this is it for you to! I am off to stalk your chart! *edit* OMG yours temps are amazing to! I can't wait till you test I will be checking back!


----------



## Kelly9

ttc#2usmcbaby's Chart also got her bfp so that needs to be updated to!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congrats Kstan i will update the front page now and thanks Kelly for spotting another one i missed, both have been updated.


----------



## 2016

*Good news* - despite being quite sure it would drop, my temperature is still high. :thumbup:
*Bad news* - the test, the very sensitive test, is negative :cry:


----------



## ThatGirl

2016 said:


> *Good news* - despite being quite sure it would drop, my temperature is still high. :thumbup:
> *Bad news* - the test, the very sensitive test, is negative :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## ThatGirl

:


kstancook said:


> WellGuys I took another test this morning and got a great big bold line!!! I announced it everywhere now!!! Im feeling confident!
> 
> Jodie- I love that chart..keep going temps
> 
> 2016- dont get down yet! Dont test till Monday when your really late!! It will be worth the wait!
> 
> titi- it only takes one time!!!

congrats Hunny :happydance:


----------



## Titi

2016-this is the hardest part of the whole cycle-sure would be nice if you could just get your BFP already!!! Comfort yourself by looking at the statistics on your HPT box. Sure they are sensitive but there is still only a small % of a chance to get the BFP at 12dpo.............and 80% of the triphasic charts I looked up on FF this morning were +


----------



## 2016

Thanks Titi :hugs: You know I love stats!
Funny thing is I don't feel frustrated/impatient today - I'm as calm as a Hindu cow :rofl: not like me at all!


----------



## kstancook

2016- hang in there girl!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Hangin there is right 2016! Some chicks don't get positives on sensitive tests till like 16 or 17dpo! I am hoping thats all it is!


----------



## 2016

Thanks so much for the support girls! It feels like I have my own little cheer squad :hugs:
I am surprising myself by how calm I am! I think its the knowledge that, whatever happens, my LP this cycle was 12 days and that gives me hope for the future. :yipee:


----------



## billylid

wow 2016, thats the best example of a triphasic chart that I have ever seen. Congrats on a wonderful LP too :D


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Got everything crossed for you 2016!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Kelly9

2016 I still LOVE LOVE LOVE your chart! I have a friend who is in a similar situation but her chart is not triphasic her temps are just great but she got a neg at 11dpo. Here is her chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29ddcf the only thing is she can have long lp's so I told her it might have been to early. What do you pro's think?


----------



## kstancook

I think she has a shot!!! Tell her to hold out till 14DPO before testing again!!! Wish her luck for me!


----------



## 2016

I know it's not much of a drop but I think my temp I'd on the way down too. Not tested yet might do with SMU when I get to London. I am super bloated today my trousers are tight so I think that's an af sign. CM is quite plentiful, creamy almost greasy? Tmi! 

Kstan...Can I just say that your chart is looking AWESOME and completely different to your other charts. I just know this is going to be a totally sticky bean for you. :kiss:

:dust: to jodie, Titi, Angel and any others in the TWW.


----------



## 2016

Bfn...not even an evap...oh well :shrug:
Thought :af: had got me on the train but it was just a load of creamy cm. Somethings gonna happen soon!


----------



## kstancook

2016- your chart moved!!! Whats going on? Dont give up yet!!! :dust:


----------



## ablacketer

I had a .3 dip this morning... too early for ID?


----------



## 2016

Someone suggested I ovd CD21 so I was just trying it out. What do you think?
Spotting now and bloated as hell...think she'll have me before the day is out :(


----------



## Titi

2016-that's so unfair-would be real f#(%wittage after a chart like that.


----------



## jodie4805

2016 oh no. Could it be IB if you are 10DPO?


----------



## 4everhopefull

erm hello girls, i just wanted to say hello....im using the chart on ff but sooooo confused. i feel so bloody silly to not understand all of the lingo ect.i dont even know how to look for ov. i have got so far as buying a bbt book and thermometer but as far as i can tell i dont start taking my temps till af? hoping i got that right lol. sorry to hijack just a little lost lamb today lol much loves 4everhopefullXXX


----------



## Kelly9

2016 I thought maybe you o'd later to but I would have said cd19 by the lastest so only one day later... hrmmm oh I also had creamy cm through out the last half of my 2ww last time to.


----------



## 2016

Took out the opks and FF agrees with CD21! We last BD 2 days before ov then :cry:
That woul mean ov was only 1 day early and, if :af: arrives my luteal phase is the same! I knew it was too good to be true and now the docs won't listen cos FS said I ovd cd 14/15! :hissy:
The :witch: isn't here yet, the spotting was just some blood tinged mucus when I checked cp but none since when I wipe. It's normally how she starts tho.

I give up girls...I really do! Don't want to play anymore! :growlmad:


----------



## 2016

:cry:

I officially quit.


----------



## Titi

oh 2016-I always feel rubbish too cd1-its the worst. So sorry hun.


----------



## 2016

So heres the conundrum...(and don't take this as me not quitting cos I am, I just want to understand something)

FF gives me a different ov date, for that evil cycle which shall not be named, depending on which analysis method I use. First one is advanced, then research, then FAM. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







cycle5_adv.jpg
File size: 70.4 KB
Views: 10









cycle5_research.jpg
File size: 70.3 KB
Views: 10









cycle5_fam.jpg
File size: 69.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry 2016 your chart was very mean to you this cycle! But please don't give up! It will happen, it happened once before even though it didn't end well, surely thats got to give you hope that it can happen? How long did it take you to conceive the first time?


----------



## kstancook

2016- I always default to FAM!!!! sorry honey!!! :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Kelly9 said:


> So sorry 2016 your chart was very mean to you this cycle! But please don't give up! It will happen, it happened once before even though it didn't end well, surely thats got to give you hope that it can happen? How long did it take you to conceive the first time?

We conceived first month off BCP. But the docs reckon that only stuck because it was ectopic so it didn't matter about the LP. I know this proves I ovulate and an egg can be fertilised - but nothing else. For all I know that tube could be blocked by scar tissue now. :(
All the ectopic has done is given doctors a reason to dismiss me even though I have ovary pains pretty much constantly and have geniune concerns.
The FS said I ovd day 14/15 (not looking at the charts because he says the scan is more accurate). That would give me a 16-17 day LP which is nonsense! He also said I would ov from my left and it was most definitely from my right. I thought I felt it on day 18 but I always know which one it was because just before af arrives that particular ovary throbs.

I still have my NHS appointment next Monday which I never cancelled. Going to go plead with him to have another look because I can't go on like this. If he won't then I will ask to be referred for a second opinion. It wouldn't be the first time I have had a doctor completely misunderstand my uniquely screwed up body :dohh:

Am I wrong about the whole LP thing? Is 10 days enough? Was it 10 days this time? Which chart is right? :shrug:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

2016- Based on the rules on charting, you ovulated on day 18. Those 3 temps going up confirmed that. That being said you had a 13 day LP which is wonderful. If you were manually keeping track of your charts all the books would tell you cd 18 was your day. I strongly believe that. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

a 10 day lp should be fine I heard it was bad if you were lower than 10 and more so with 8 or less days. I would still go to apt maybe they will book you for HSG to see if your one tube is blocked from surgery, could you always pay for that procedure? It might give you piece of mind. I say hang in there, it might make it more difficult but DH and I had a more difficult situation to and it eventually happened. I know that doesn't help much but I have been through a situation with similar frustrations and people not getting that 16 cycles was just to long. Also as for FF I had no idea you could change the kind of cycle, is the FAM one the default?


----------



## ablacketer

nice little temp spike today, what do you think ladies?


----------



## kstancook

Angel- nice rise!! lets see what tomorrow brings


----------



## ablacketer

tomorrow brought my temp back down to normal. bleh.


----------



## Titi

12dpo, fmu with clearblue :bfn:
:cry:


----------



## 2016

Awww Titi..:hugs: it's still early hun. Hope you get a line tomorrow :flower: :dust:


----------



## kstancook

ahh Titi give it two more days!!! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## ablacketer

bah, stupid temp didnt go all the way back up. grr. bfn today too. 4 more days. Im not testing again till AF is late. *pout*


----------



## Titi

sorry Angel-maybe we'll get real lucky.


----------



## ablacketer

I hope so. I wont be able to get a good temp today :( I have overnight duty and we got a search and rescue case to launch at 130 this morning. which means I wont be going to bed tonight :( I wonder if I go home, sleep 5-6 hours and then temp if it would be a good temp?


----------



## Titi

Angel-Probably won't be a very good temp b/c the timing is so different. Sometimes the time I take my temp makes way more difference than solid sleep. If you see my chart it is crazy this month-I have barely gotten any sleep myself. I am due for AF tomorrow, and temp (although not that accurate) hasn't dropped just yet but all AF signs here. I don't think I'll test again unless I don't get af tomorrow. Your job sounds exciting.


----------



## ablacketer

oh it is! I get a call from district saying they need a helo to fly, I get up and pipe it over the intercom, call our operations officer, do a radio check with the helo and then sit here and wait for (in this instance) almost four hours and twiddle my thumbs lol. I dont get to do any of the fun stuff like saving lives. Im just a bean counter :)

this really sux, I was really looking forward to what my temp was gonna do....


----------



## Titi

It's frusterating-I know, my temps have been mixed up all month from stuff going on here out of my control. Thank God I'm finally really just familiar with my body. I'm on CD25 too-For some reason I was confused about my cycle yesterday and thought I was 12dpo when I am actually only 12dpo today........


----------



## kstancook

Tit and Angel- dropping by some :dust: for you!!! fingers crossed!


----------



## Titi

Thank you!!!! I sure NEED it!!!!! Wow what an awesome due date-Lucky!!!! : )


----------



## jam-on-toast

""""""""


----------



## Titi

huge temp drop : ( AF probably today or tomorrow.

Angel-what's going on with you?


----------



## ablacketer

well I wasnt able to temp saturday morning because we had a search and rescue case and I ddidnt get to go to bed till 830 in the morning. but todays temp is up a little and usually my 10dpo temp is down.... crossing my fingers!


----------



## kstancook

titi- Im sorry

angel- hope it rises again tomorrow


----------



## ablacketer

me too K. another rise should mean probably BFP based on my historal data :)


----------



## Titi

FX'd Angel.

I'm doing okay. This was a crazy month and we only got to BD once anyway. We are taking care of a LOT of projects around the house-getting ready so at least that will keep me occupied.


----------



## 2016

jodie...I am sorry the :witch: found you :hugs:

I am being really lazy with the old temping this cycle....this whole quitting thing feels great for now! Will do a few on and off because I can't resist pinpointing ov day but, for now, I am just enjoying the lie in :happydance:


----------



## ablacketer

Im having a good chart, temps going up up up and its supposed to be dropping. hope my temp doesnt fall tomorrow like its supposed to!


----------



## kstancook

ablack :test: I got a great feeling about this one!!!

2016- enjoy the rest but time to start getting :sex:

jodie- Hopeing AF leaves quickly


----------



## ablacketer

bah, bfn this morning.


----------



## Titi

wow Angel, really? I just looked at your chart and thought for sure for you. Did you use FMU?

I don't know where the witch is hiding on this end but she is lurking around here somewhere. My temps couldn't drop any lower and I've had aF cramps all morning.


----------



## Titi

I'm out........again......:witch:


----------



## kstancook

titi- hoping this cycle is the one for you!!!

angel- give it a few more days!!!


----------



## Titi

kstancook said:


> titi- hoping this cycle is the one for you!!!
> 
> angel- give it a few more days!!!

Thanks, me too. How are you feeling?


----------



## kstancook

Titi said:


> kstancook said:
> 
> 
> titi- hoping this cycle is the one for you!!!
> 
> angel- give it a few more days!!!
> 
> Thanks, me too. How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Im Ok. Today Im cramping alot and a little worried about that but my boobs are killing me so I take it its a great sign. Also got nausea for the first time yesterday, I just want the 16th to come so I can stop worrying all the time!!


----------



## Titi

I bet! I hope you are taking it as easy as you can though and know I'm praying lots for you & bean : )


----------



## Titi

PS........Gosh you probably don't think so now but pg nausea sounds so lovely!!!!!!


----------



## 2016

Titi...sorry hun but I must say you have been so much more relaxed this cycle so good on you! It can only help! :thumbup: Funny thing is you would still have ovd before I do! :haha:

angel...I am also surprised at the bfn. Must have been a broken test! :smug:

kstan...I know saying "don't worry" is easier said than done. My BF had an early loss and was so worried because she had bad cramps for the first 4 weeks at least. She was told that the uterus just cramps as it expands to make room...kind of like growing pains so, in a way, its a good sign that your cubby is growing. And you have the other symptoms too! I have such a certain feeling about this one for you. :hugs:
Funny thing about my friend was that, one day when the cramping stopped she was worried again that the LACK of cramping was a bad sign. I think being pregnant just makes us worry about everything! Anyway, she has just had her first scan at 14w and all is tickety boo! :dance:


----------



## billylid

Well a small update on me (if anyone wants to know ;) ) I'm due to ovulate hopefully very shortly, but to take my mind of ttc, we got a rescue kitten. She is about 12 weeks old and I'm sure she has endless energy. Although of course like children, gorgeous when she's asleep hehe. We also signed the final contracts on buying our first house so we are moving in 2 months. The house that we are renting at the moment is now also being sold so between trying to pack and throw stuff out, I have to have the house spotless for inspections. Its turning out to be a little harder than I expected.

Titi, sorry that AF got you but at least you get to start a new cycle :)

2016, I was really surprised about this cycle for you, it looked like a perfect chart. Really sorry it didnt turn out for the positive. 

Kstancook, Its a delight to hear that you are going along nicely. Best wishes for a very happy and healthy 9 months!

:dust: to all who need it :D


----------



## ablacketer

thanks ladies. doc says Im ovulating fine, got my bloods back and they are normal. Im headed in for a consult in th emonring.


----------



## ablacketer

well my temp dropped today like it was supposed to, but it didnt fall below coverline. I have 28-29 day cycles so we will see tomorrow I guess. 

Im having all AF signs, got a pimple, lots of gas and BMs and my bewbs are sore. sigh. going to doc this morning to figure out the next step


----------



## billylid

ablacketer, I hope going to the doctors gave you hope and shed light on what step to take next. :hugs:

All signs pointed to me ovulating on Tuesday, temp went up and I had ovulation pains, then yesterday we had flash flooding in our town and I spent the afternoon desperately bailing water to try and save my inlaws house from being completely under water. I had a woeful night sleep last night, awake every hour or so and my temp is down again.

Is it possible that my body aborted ovulating because of the stress of yesterday? If so, I've missed the window again this month because hubby is going away for a week :(


----------



## 2016

I am not a big believer of bodies aborting ov because of stress or whatever. I am guessing your temp will go back up tomorrow or the next day. As long as it shows ov in the next 5 days you are still in the running. :thumbup:


----------



## billylid

thanks 2016. i had a look at other ff charts, and there are a few that have dipped after a temp rise and still ovulated so im hoping thats whats going on with me.


----------



## ablacketer

it did somewhat. im late now. af should have come today but my temp went up instead of down


----------



## billylid

Yeah I saw that when I had a sneak look at your chart before. Are you going to test now that your late?


----------



## ablacketer

tested this morning, got bfn :(


----------



## billylid

You usually have a 13 day LP? it might be a late positive, i thik give it another couple of days :flower:


----------



## 2016

Angel....I agree with billylid there is still plenty of hope to be had with your chart. Hang in there and here is some extra :dust::dust: for you.


----------



## ablacketer

thanks ladies, I usually have a 12 day lp. My temp dropped this monring. sigh. AF will be here tomorrow :(


----------



## Titi

Good luck Angel-

Girls, I am taking a break from charting. It is fun but I just can't deal with it right now-TTC has been consuming my life 15 cycles now and every BFN is much harder than the worst. Now I have a general idea when I OV and the charting has only given me false hopes the months I have had IDs etc. Taking this month off and seeing how it feels-but will still be stalking all your charts! Love & Dust.


----------



## kstancook

titi- I understand! I hope this does the trick for you and stay in touch. Have you guys been to a FS yet?


----------



## Titi

Thanks Kstancook-we've had a few tests done with our primary and GYN-like an ultrasound, cd21 tests for me and SA for him but no FS yet. Tests I've had done so far are good and I seem regular and OV-(although I guess something could be blocked) but DH had low motility. So he quit smoking a month ago and started eating better and is going to be taking Fertilaid for men and also Himalya Spemen (ayervedic). He wants to see if that and relaxing a little will make any difference over the next few months before scheduling with the FS.
You still feeling ok?


----------



## kstancook

Im fine, my symptoms have gone away and it scares me a little, just want the scan to come already


----------



## jodie4805

Titi said:


> Good luck Angel-
> 
> Girls, I am taking a break from charting. It is fun but I just can't deal with it right now-TTC has been consuming my life 15 cycles now and every BFN is much harder than the worst. Now I have a general idea when I OV and the charting has only given me false hopes the months I have had IDs etc. Taking this month off and seeing how it feels-but will still be stalking all your charts! Love & Dust.

:hugs:


----------



## kstancook

titi I want to see your BFP dreams come true!!! :hugs:


----------



## billylid

Relax as much as possible Titi. At least everyone here can understand where you are coming from :flower:

I've personally no idea whats going on with my body. I could of sworn I ovulated. Temp went up after having a day of cramps and full on eggwhite. Now everything has gone and temps are low again, never had this happen. Never actually had the cramps stop after ovulation either, they usually continue until AF arrives. 

I think perhaps next month might be a month off for me as well. We will be very busy moving and its just stressing me out every time something I dont understand happens with my body. (which is a lot) 

:dust: everyone


----------



## jodie4805

billylid are you time travelling? You seem to have temps in for the next 3 days.


----------



## Moorebetter

Im new to charting and Im going to start tomorrow getting in the grove for taking my temp and the data entry part! How exciting! Good luck everyone!


----------



## billylid

Jodie, nup pretty sure im not? i've got my friday morning temp in and thats the last one on mine that I can see?


----------



## Titi

Thanks girls! Yes-I get stressed out too when weird things happen with my body/cycle-which seriously never ever did until I started charting! 

Kstancook-scan is right around the corner!!! : ) prayers!!!!


----------



## jodie4805

billylid said:


> Jodie, nup pretty sure im not? i've got my friday morning temp in and thats the last one on mine that I can see?

Looks normal now... not sure what I was looking at yesterday :blush::shrug::dohh:


----------



## 2016

Angel...your temps gone back up to coverline and still no :af:...looks hopeful.


----------



## Titi

Angel-16dpo-no af & you haven't tested??????


----------



## ablacketer

I tested three times lol. BFN each time, AF came this morning :(


----------



## kstancook

Sorry Angel!!


----------



## billylid

really sorry to hear that ablacketer :(


----------



## 2016

angel....:hugs:


----------



## ablacketer

Thanks ladies. going to the obgyn this month to (probably) get scoped. ugh. what a pain this is.


----------



## Titi

aw sorry Angel-I hadn't seen any - in your chart. : (


----------



## ablacketer

its ok, I dont put them in because they depress me lol


----------



## billylid

well i ovulated, but not when i thought i did according to FF so I reckon im out again this month. ahh well, bring on cycle 4 of trying :)


----------



## kstancook

billy- your bedding pattern is still in it!!! Fingers crossed for you :dust: :dust:


----------



## billylid

kstancook, thank you :D We are moving early april with fingers crossed settlement happening even sooner so I dont think I will be temping next month well not reliably anyways. 
I hope everything is going is going with your bubba and yourself???


----------



## kstancook

billylid said:


> kstancook, thank you :D We are moving early april with fingers crossed settlement happening even sooner so I dont think I will be temping next month well not reliably anyways.
> I hope everything is going is going with your bubba and yourself???

Im good, just waiting for the scan on Tuesday. Make sure everything is good and see a heartbeat. Then I will actually move on to a preggo journal. Dont worry about temping during the move, just use OPK. But hopefully this is your month and you dont have to worry about that


----------



## Titi

Can't wait for your scan Kstancook!


----------



## ablacketer

me too!


----------



## 2016

Me too :hugs:


----------



## billylid

How is everyone going?? Its been really quiet in here!

Looking for some advice, last night after we :sex: and I went to the toilet, I had one spot of bright red blood. Only that one spot. Sex wasnt rough rough or anything out of the norm. I cant imagine it was a IB as I dont have a lot of creamy cm only a little once or twice during the day. any advice??


----------



## 2016

It is quiet isnt it? Well the timing and type of bleeding sounds like it could be IB. I hope it is! :hugs:

I'm quiet because I am trying to take a step back this cycle - I was going rapidly insane. It does seem though that I started this cycle in a zen-like state and am getting rapily more impatient/anxious as ov approaches. Hormones eh? Gotta love em :rofl:


----------



## billylid

Yeah I can understand where you are coming from 2016. I seem to be cool calm and collected leading up to ovulation, so much so that i nearly forget to temp, then as soon as I ovulate, i start sending myself insane. 

Fingers crossed that it was an IB for me. Its been really strange this month as usually i cramp a few days before ovulation, then continue cramping right up to AF. This month, I havent really cramped at all. I have had a few stitch like feelings in and above my hip bones but thats about it.


----------



## ablacketer

plus one on that! calm cool and collected until O gets close lol


----------



## kstancook

Good luck billy!!! :dust:


----------



## Titi

aw Kstancook-it must have been amazing to hear heartbeat!


----------



## kstancook

It was awesome. It feel real now and thanks to be high risk MC, I get to see the baby every few weeks!!!! Only 15 days to go


----------



## ThatGirl

kstancook said:


> It was awesome. It feel real now and thanks to be high risk MC, I get to see the baby every few weeks!!!! Only 15 days to go

thats not fair im high risk and i dont


----------



## Pretty Sakura

ThatGirl said:


> kstancook said:
> 
> 
> It was awesome. It feel real now and thanks to be high risk MC, I get to see the baby every few weeks!!!! Only 15 days to go
> 
> thats not fair im high risk and i dontClick to expand...

I think it may have to do with where you are located and who is looking after you. Katie is in the states.


----------



## ThatGirl

Pretty Sakura said:


> ThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kstancook said:
> 
> 
> It was awesome. It feel real now and thanks to be high risk MC, I get to see the baby every few weeks!!!! Only 15 days to go
> 
> thats not fair im high risk and i dontClick to expand...
> 
> I think it may have to do with where you are located and who is looking after you. Katie is in the states.Click to expand...

ooooooooooo im in naffy UK :(


----------



## kstancook

Yes Im in the states and have private insurance


----------



## billylid

So hows everybody cruising in here? My temp apparently hit the highest ive ever recorded in the morning today. Been rather tired the last couple of days but that could be due to anything. Still only the occasional twinge, not the usual full on cramps. Nipples are a bit sensitive but not overly sore. been also feeling a touch sick occasionally but really im putting all of these things down to my imagination. :D


----------



## 2016

billy lid...well your chart is certainly shaping up nicely! :yipee:

Here is some extra :dust: :dust: :dust: for you!


----------



## billylid

Thanks 2016, much appreciated!


----------



## billylid

I possibly just had an IB. (tmi) Just been to the toilet and when i wiped i had a brown flecked with pink dishcharge. AF isnt due for another 6 or 7 days!


----------



## billylid

Well i've just read through a google search that you shouldn't experience cramps with IB. I've got light ones :(


----------



## mysticdeliria

Billylid, I hope it is IB and I totally had cramps at the time of mine. Those beans can really dig their nails in! FX'd for you!

KStancook, congrats on the scan!! Glad everything is going well.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Chart Stalkers! I've not been on here in a while as have been fed up with the lack of promising charts! I wasn't going to temp this month for a break, but then decided I would start again due to ov being later than expected. 

I wonder if any of you eagle-eyed stalkers could have a peek and give me your opinions? I have had a dip before in November, but not a one day dip. Even when i was pg in Sept (2nd mc) I didn't get a dip then. 

Don't feel you have to humour me - if you think its not promising, I'd rather know!

Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## kstancook

Billy- fingers crossed for you!!!! :dust:


----------



## billylid

Lamburai, looking at your chart, i think you have a high chance. Its a good looking chart :)
thanks everyone! My temp plumeted this morning. Fingers crossed for a rise tomorrow.


----------



## billylid

hiya ladies. still got this brown discharge going on today. looks like spotting when i begin AF but no where as heavy. Still getting light cramps occasionally.
mystic, thank you for letting me know that you were getting cramps. I was really worried (and still am a little) that its AF arriving early)


----------



## 2016

billy...for me anyway, :af: never starts with brown discharge. I have also heard of many women getting cramps with implantation. Hope this is it for you! :hugs:


----------



## billylid

Thank you 2016 :D I hope my temp goes back up in the morning or there could be trouble hehe


----------



## kstancook

Nice rise this morning...


----------



## billylid

Yeah it was wasnt it hehe. Thank you kstancook :) i might buy some cheap tests and pee from tuesday onwards to my hearts delight. Bleed seems to have stopped this morning.


----------



## 2016

Yup...definitely a very promising rise today billy.

:dust:


----------



## billylid

Well just did a test, negative and 2 days ago my spotting stopped but i went to the toilet and there was fresh blood this morning. havent had anymore since. so thats it. dont think im gonna bother temping next cycle. going to have too much on my plate. im rather crushed because i thought my chart was so promising.


----------



## PrayerfulHope

:hi:
Looking for some chart stalkers! Give me dust and luck girls! I'll click around your charts too :hugs:


:dust: to everyone who needs it! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PrayerfulHope

billylid said:


> Yeah it was wasnt it hehe. Thank you kstancook :) i might buy some cheap tests and pee from tuesday onwards to my hearts delight. Bleed seems to have stopped this morning.

Hi hun I clicked over to your chart, I think FF was wrong and that you ov'd on cd 14 or 15. Especially since cd 15 is a hollow circle, it could have actually been a lower temp.

Just my thought anyway. :hugs: sorry to hear about the spotting, I hope it goes away and doesn't come back!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Lamburai1703 said:


> Hi Chart Stalkers! I've not been on here in a while as have been fed up with the lack of promising charts! I wasn't going to temp this month for a break, but then decided I would start again due to ov being later than expected.
> 
> I wonder if any of you eagle-eyed stalkers could have a peek and give me your opinions? I have had a dip before in November, but not a one day dip. Even when i was pg in Sept (2nd mc) I didn't get a dip then.
> 
> Don't feel you have to humour me - if you think its not promising, I'd rather know!
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies!

Oh hun it's very hard to tell because the first half of your chart is missing. Your temps are looking high so i hope that is a good sign for you! :dust:


----------



## billylid

PrayerfulHope said:


> Hi hun I clicked over to your chart, I think FF was wrong and that you ov'd on cd 14 or 15. Especially since cd 15 is a hollow circle, it could have actually been a lower temp.
> 
> Just my thought anyway. :hugs: sorry to hear about the spotting, I hope it goes away and doesn't come back!

Thank you and I really do agree with you about ovulating earlier. Which makes it slightly worse as I thought we did everything right this month. :shrug:


----------



## Titi

Just saying hi-have been quietly stalking this cycle : )


----------



## 2016

Titi said:


> Just saying hi-have been quietly stalking this cycle : )

Hi Titi :wave: glad to see you. How are you enjoying the break from the temping mad house? Takes the pressure off doesn't it?
I wasn't going to temp much this cycle and now seem to have found myself doing it every day! Uggggg! Next cycle I am going to get DH to confiscate my thermometer! :blush:


----------



## ablacketer

Im off to the obgyn today. hopefully they can do one of two things. test me and say oops! youre already preggers or tell me why the heck we arent conceiving. wish me luck ladies.


----------



## billylid

best of luck ablacketer :flower:


----------



## 2016

Best of luck angel! :flower:

Billy....sorry the witch came :hugs:


----------



## 2016

jodie....looks like ov day's a-comin your way! :happydance: Come join me in the TWW! :friends:


----------



## jodie4805

2016 said:


> jodie....looks like ov day's a-comin your way! :happydance: Come join me in the TWW! :friends:

I wish I could, but I was really disapointed with my temp this morning.:shrug:


----------



## 2016

jodie4805 said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> jodie....looks like ov day's a-comin your way! :happydance: Come join me in the TWW! :friends:
> 
> I wish I could, but I was really disapointed with my temp this morning.:shrug:Click to expand...

It's not too bad...maybe today is ov day?


----------



## Titi

Good luck Angel-I forgot, how long have you been TTC?

2016-It is HARD to stop temping/charting, but once I stopped I'm feeling a lot better this cycle. Just b/c I was obsessing so badly it was all I was thinking of every moment and bfns/afs were killer. At least maybe I can enjoy some of this time before a little one instead of wishing I wasn't without one.

I just had to check where I was-I think 4dpo which is a good sign b/c usually life was ruled by what cd I was on! I was pretty sure, just by my 14 prior cycles of ttc that I was about to OV on cd13 so I was checking cm & did temp just that morning to see if it was a low temp (it was) and the day after to see if it was higher (it was). That was all I did-not even any opks this cycle. So, well, we'll see. 

Hope all is well with everyone else.


----------



## billylid

:D afternoon everyone! today was my first day not temping and gosh i slept well lol.


----------



## 2016

billylid said:


> :D afternoon everyone! today was my first day not temping and gosh i slept well lol.

Lol....we will have to turn this into the anti-chartstalkers group in a minute :rofl: Think there are only 3 of us actively temping now, and I might ditch the thermometer next cycle.

Best of luck for this cycle :dust:


----------



## jodie4805

2016 said:


> billylid said:
> 
> 
> :D afternoon everyone! today was my first day not temping and gosh i slept well lol.
> 
> Lol....we will have to turn this into the anti-chartstalkers group in a minute :rofl: Think there are only 3 of us actively temping now, and I might ditch the thermometer next cycle.
> 
> Best of luck for this cycle :dust:Click to expand...

Don't ditch the thermometer, your temps are looking really good. :happydance:


----------



## 2016

jodie4805 said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> billylid said:
> 
> 
> :D afternoon everyone! today was my first day not temping and gosh i slept well lol.
> 
> Lol....we will have to turn this into the anti-chartstalkers group in a minute :rofl: Think there are only 3 of us actively temping now, and I might ditch the thermometer next cycle.
> 
> Best of luck for this cycle :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't ditch the thermometer, your temps are looking really good. :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks Jodie. Got high hopes because I finally get to use proper progesterone this cycle. My prescription should arrive on Friday, hope its not too late.


----------



## ablacketer

Thanks ladies. We are going to do a blood test to see how many eggies I have left. then hes going to have me do the test where they put dye in my uterus and take exrays to see if I have blockages. But cant do that stuff till next cycle since I was already at day 12.

this week is weird again. Im on CD16 with no temp drop and my uterus HURTS. my cm is all over the place. My cervix never dropped during or after my period, and its very soft right now. We shall see I guess.!!!


----------



## 2016

jodie....your cycle seems to be doing something different this time :shrug: can't make head or tail of it. Sometimes I think that is a good thing - this cycle could be odd but end with a lovely :bfp:

Hope it does....:dust:

Angel....glad to hear they are investigating and doing the tests etc. I am having the tubal dye test done next cycle (if I make it :winkwink:)


----------



## ablacketer

it will be me n you then girlie. Im on day 16, where areyou?


----------



## 2016

6dpo...just took my first progesterone pessary, fingers crossed!

:dust:


----------



## jodie4805

Thanks 2016. 

I'm not so sure. I took loads of stuff the last 2 month (soy, B vits & EPO), but haven't taken anything this month apart from folic acid.


----------



## 2016

My temp this morning makes me very nervous to say the least. :wacko:
Took it twice, first time was 98.17 - second time was 97.9!!! So I put in the temp in between which is 98.04. :shrug: 
Either is goes back up tomorrow and I can dream it was an implantation dip....or the :witch: is going to find me early again *gulp!*


----------



## GossipGirly

Hi ladies how is everyone? havnt been coming on bnb much been trying to pop on and off but im slowely getting dragged back in...can you update my chart please https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/a1105 iv somehow managed to get two account lol and been using this one this month before I realised xx


----------



## ablacketer

Imma ask you ladies too, can you look at my chart? I had a temp spike but there was no drop before???? thats weird for me


----------



## GossipGirly

hmm maybe Ovulation day 16 if it rises again not sure why you wouldnt have got your usual drop xx


----------



## 2016

ablacketer said:


> Imma ask you ladies too, can you look at my chart? I had a temp spike but there was no drop before???? thats weird for me

Looking back to your charts it seems you only had a small dip 2 out of 4 previous cycles (Oct & Dec) and 2 without a dip at all so I don't think its unusual at all you didn't get a dip this time. x


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls
Sorry haven't been around as much-trying so hard not to obsess this month. Have I missed anything? :Hugs:


----------



## billylid

Yeop I'm with the other ladies. Trying very hard not to obsess so I've been trying to limit my time on the forum.
ablacketer, I had a temp spike like that on my last cycle right before I ovulated. 

Hope everyone is cruising along and not stressing yourselves out. :dust:


----------



## 2016

I am failing at staying calm this cycle! 
In summary...finally got to start proper progesterone, major dip at 7dpo, temps climbing now, testing tomorrow! Don't feel pregnant so I dunno :shrug:

Good for you two keeping chilled. It makes it much easier.


----------



## 2016

Duplicate :dohh:


----------



## ablacketer

it went back up this morning. wondering if Im having my usual dip post ov a little early?


----------



## Titi

2016-Fx'd! Your chart looks amazing.


----------



## 2016

Implantation dip. Triphasic. :bfn:


----------



## GossipGirly

2016 I don't believe tests ur chart is just too good keep testing and keep smiling xx


----------



## Titi

wow 2016-REALLY hoping for you. Your chart still looks great and could still be way too early for +.

Very good, anyways that LP seems to be getting much longer! : )


----------



## kstancook

2016- :dust: :dust:


----------



## billylid

2016, keep that PMA going! :dust:


----------



## kstancook

Guys had my second scan and it was wonderful. Pic in my journal. Hearbeat at 173 BPM. I think I am officially graduated from Chart Stalkers :) But will be stalking each and every one of them


----------



## 2016

kstancook said:


> Guys had my second scan and it was wonderful. Pic in my journal. Hearbeat at 173 BPM. I think I am officially graduated from Chart Stalkers :) But will be stalking each and every one of them

I will put this in your journal too...but that is WONDERFUL news :yipee:


----------



## Titi

Kstancook-I'm so happy for you. What wonderful news and so happy all the prayers are being answered.


----------



## Titi

So this is WHY I had resolved not to chart this month and now look at the pyschological mess I put myself in right before a nice stress free AF due.

On CD26 today. AF comes between cd26-28, depending when I ov which of course I'm not sure of b/c I didn't chart-but I think 14dpo is Sun.

When I was temping before I temped around 5:45am. 
Well this morning my alarm went off at 5 and I woke up and read some emails on phone & then decided to sleep in for Friday. At 6:50 I woke up again, laid around, checked some more phone emails, sat up for a minute, and then it occurred to me that AF could come today. So on a whim, I decided, 'why not just check my temp??" So I temped and this was so stupid of me b/c it's not going to mean a thing late, after being up a little and not a solid block of sleep after not temping a whole month. But it was 98.67. My coverline is usually around 97.7. 

So-even though that should be the worst temp ever of course now I've gone and put the slightest question in my head after almost a completely symptom and stress free cycle.

Girls-help me out. Would not getting solid 3 hour block combined with being awake 5 minutes/moving around a little in bed and temping an hour late make a temp that high?


----------



## 2016

Titi...I do find being awake for even a short while can disturb my temp. Took my temp the other day at 5.50 then decided to do it again at my normal 6am and it had gone up from 98.45 to 99.17 in those 10 minutes. OR it could just be a good high temp for you. I know it's agony but you will have to test or wait it out :hugs:

After weird evaps on FRERs the last 2 days, I got a definite BFN on a Superdrug test this morning. Stupid faulty FRERs!


----------



## Titi

Thanks 2016-I did the math, and just based on your experience that would put me around coverline-which would make sense. I knew your temps could go up after normal temping time and being up-but I wasn't sure if they go up or down if you don't get the 3 solid hours.

I'm sorry about your evaps-bfn......that sucks. Hold out hope though-only 12pdo-your temps are so nice.


----------



## billylid

kstancook, really happy to hear you and bub are doing great!


----------



## ablacketer

oooh, Im freakin out! Im 8dpo and had a wonderful temp spike this morning that could put me triphasic. But I dont know if I had an ID yesterday because I had duty and was up all night with search and rescue cases!!! grrrr! cross your fingers for me ladies... is 8dpo too early for me to spike due to pregnancy? My chart was all wacky this month so I could have Oved earlier....


----------



## 2016

ablacketer said:


> oooh, Im freakin out! Im 8dpo and had a wonderful temp spike this morning that could put me triphasic. But I dont know if I had an ID yesterday because I had duty and was up all night with search and rescue cases!!! grrrr! cross your fingers for me ladies... is 8dpo too early for me to spike due to pregnancy? My chart was all wacky this month so I could have Oved earlier....

I have my fingers crossed! I would say though hun, don't worry too much about the temps. I seem to have a huge dip at 7dpo, followed by triphasic and still :bfn: You could still be preggo, regardless what your temps look like. On the cycle I was pregnant FF refused to give me crosshairs - anovulatory eh? :rofl:
Hope this is your lucky cycle :dust:


----------



## Titi

:witch:-losing most hope for a natural bfp.


----------



## 2016

Sorry almost doesn't seem enough Titi :hugs: at very least you hopefully had a less stressful cycle without temping. Please don't lose hope. Is there an option of going back to the docs? :shrug:


----------



## Titi

Thanks 2016-It is true-it was less stressful and I will do same this month. It is not nearly as dissapointing to get AF when I haven't had a chance to get excited over possible dips, rises, etc. DH doesn't want to go back to the Dr. yet-b/c we had a low motility diagnosis for him in Nov. and in Jan. he quit smoking and eating better and is only 1 month on new supplements (Fertilaid, Speman). B/C they said it can take 3-4- months for spermies to improve, thought it was more prudent to wait, seeing as how an FS will be all out of pocket. sigh. How are you doing today? Anything?


----------



## 2016

Well I got another weird evap on an FRER thus morning....but then a super faint pink line on a superdrug 10miu with smu (within the time limit). :shrug:
Pics in my journal...they are very blurry taken on my phone. Let me know what you think :hugs:


----------



## Titi

oh 2016 that is great news!!!!!! I hope you get a really clear positive soon! Can you do the "pregnant" "not pregnant" one?? FX'd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Titi....thanks hun. Think my levels might still be low for a digi, but maybe in a day or two. Still not believing it so gonna test more tonight!


----------



## ablacketer

happy for you!!!

my temp went back down to normal. bleh I was really hoping I wouldnt have to do this stupid dye test :( not looking forward to it at all


----------



## billylid

wow 2016, thats fantastic, congratulations :D


----------



## ThatGirl

congrats 2016 good luck ladies


----------



## Kelly9

YAY 2016!!! YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY

For all the yays you've given me!


----------



## 2016

Kelly9 said:


> YAY 2016!!! YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY
> 
> For all the yays you've given me!

That's beautiful! :hugs: Thank you so much!

And thanks to all you ladies for your well wishes and helping me keep the faith! :kiss:


----------



## SarahMelissa

2016 ive updated your bfp on the front page!! :happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Hi guys, I'm back to temping, so I thought I'd stop by to see if there are still any TTC-ers left in this group :)

I think I'm in the 2ww now, just waiting for a few more temps x


----------



## billylid

well without the temping, i'm not positive on whats going on, but usually if I have o'd, my temp during the day is rather hight which its not at the moment. so CD 19 and I still havent ovulated which is strange. Ahh well, hope everyone else is holding up well :)


----------



## kstancook

So quiet on here lately. Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## ablacketer

got our BFP today :)


----------



## 2016

angel that is FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

I am so very happy for you. It has been a long haul for you and I am glad you got your :bfp: in the end. :dust:


----------



## ablacketer

it felt like forever. thanks girlie.


----------



## kstancook

Congrats Angel!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months~~


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats angel!

2016 how is everything going? Have you found anything out about your new bean being ectopic? I only ask cause i saw your siggy then got worried, I hope all is well!


----------



## 2016

Kelly...sadly yes. Started to bleed on Thursday and have had bloods every 2 days since. My levels were 34,54 & 55 at 17,19 & 21dpo - not good at all so either a mc or, because they are going up, another ectopic.
I have to poas every day and hope the line gets lighter. More bloods Thursday if they don't :nope:

But saying all this I really don't want to bring down the mood on the thread. I am ever so pleased for angels bfp :flower:


----------



## jodie4805

ablacketer said:


> got our BFP today :)

Congratulations.


----------



## Kelly9

Thats so kind of you 2016! I am thrilled for her bfp to. Hugs to you though, you have a journal don't you? You should put your link in the siggy so I can find it and post there!


----------



## billylid

2016, really really sorry to hear that this bean wasnt able to hang around. *hugs*

ablacketer, a big congratulations! here's to a happy and healthy 9 months :D


----------



## Titi

Congrats Angel!


----------



## Titi

2016 said:


> Kelly...sadly yes. Started to bleed on Thursday and have had bloods every 2 days since. My levels were 34,54 & 55 at 17,19 & 21dpo - not good at all so either a mc or, because they are going up, another ectopic.
> I have to poas every day and hope the line gets lighter. More bloods Thursday if they don't :nope:
> 
> But saying all this I really don't want to bring down the mood on the thread. I am ever so pleased for angels bfp :flower:

oh 2016 prayers for you. Any chance at all it's not happening? Lots and lots of LOVE hun.


----------



## ablacketer

thanks for all the congrats ladies.


----------



## 2016

Titi....nope no chance of that. With the scare of ectopic, I am actually now relieved my tests are getting lighter. Ner enough bfn today on an internet cheapie.

Kelly....the flashing banner that says "2016s PROLUGUE TO PREGNANCY" is my journal.


----------



## Kelly9

Haha leave it to me to not clue in 2016! I will click there now!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Front page updated, congrats on the bfp angel


----------



## 2016

Did you un-bfp me SM? I will get a new one soon! :hugs:

Kelly....no worries you are not the first person to say that. I have changed my banner for now. Think I need a new journal name for some new luck.


----------



## SarahMelissa

I put an angel next to your name 2016. Is that ok??? Or would you prefer me to leave it blank until your next bfp :hugs:


----------



## 2016

An angel is lovely...thanks SM :kiss:


----------



## GossipGirly

Hi SM u can change me to bfp xx


----------



## SarahMelissa

GossipGirly said:


> Hi SM u can change me to bfp xx

Done! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## 2016

Extra congrats GG :hugs: you and I shared the due date - fly the flag for both of us :flower:

This was a good month for :bfp: ....come on let us remaining girls get ours now, who is
left? Titi....jodie....me....dan-o....anyone else playing?


----------



## Titi

arghhhhh why do I feel I'll be left here forever.......last one?


----------



## Titi

2016 said:


> Titi....nope no chance of that. With the scare of ectopic, I am actually now relieved my tests are getting lighter. Ner enough bfn today on an internet cheapie.
> 
> Kelly....the flashing banner that says "2016s PROLUGUE TO PREGNANCY" is my journal.

crap-I'm so sorry!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kstancook

hang in there Titi and 2016 your time is coming soon, I can feel it!! :hug:

Congrats GG!!!


----------



## jodie4805

2016 said:


> Extra congrats GG :hugs: you and I shared the due date - fly the flag for both of us :flower:
> 
> This was a good month for :bfp: ....come on let us remaining girls get ours now, who is
> left? Titi....jodie....me....dan-o....anyone else playing?

I think I might be out for this month. Spotting today. Really thought this was my month.


----------



## 2016

jodie4805 said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Extra congrats GG :hugs: you and I shared the due date - fly the flag for both of us :flower:
> 
> This was a good month for :bfp: ....come on let us remaining girls get ours now, who is
> left? Titi....jodie....me....dan-o....anyone else playing?
> 
> I think I might be out for this month. Spotting today. Really thought this was my month.Click to expand...

Sorry jodie....it is definitely not over yet...what 9/10dpo?? totally could be implantation dontcha think? Its not nearly over yet :hugs: :dust:


----------



## jodie4805

2016 said:


> Sorry jodie....it is definitely not over yet...what 9/10dpo?? totally could be implantation dontcha think? Its not nearly over yet :hugs: :dust:

thanks 2016, but if AF doesn't come today then this is my longest cycle in the 13 months I have been charting & my average luteal phase is 9 days (longest was 12 days).


----------



## Titi

oh Jodie-FX'd for you hun.

Thanks Kstancook for the PMA........so glad you're STICKY!!!!!!! : ) :hugs:


----------



## billylid

yeah im still playing even though im not really temping this month.


----------



## Livia

Hello!

Sorry for coming here... I have to WTT but I'm worried sick that all's not right after miscarrying early last december (AF took over 10 weeks to arrive) and so I've been charting to see what things are like and so on...

I have been using fertility friend but can't see how to get a link I can share to show you... :(

Anyway, I'd love an opinion on whether this seems normal enough...

My one cycle so far was 29 days long, with a temperature shift suggesting ovulation on day 16. So far, so fine... but my first period lasted only 3 days and was a bit weird. This last one seemed more normal but only lasted 2 days. I'm on my 3rd day and I haven't seen a spot!! 

Any opinions will be much appreciated!


----------



## 2016

Sorry about :witch: jodie :hugs:
I see you have been referred to a FS which is good so you can get all checked out. :thumbup:


----------



## jodie4805

2016 said:


> Sorry about :witch: jodie :hugs:
> I see you have been referred to a FS which is good so you can get all checked out. :thumbup:

Thanks 2016. I'm very confused right now. After crying in tescos on Monday night because I thought AF was coming & then it did kind of start yesterday & now today nothing. So I'm not really sure if AF is here or not. I hate TTC!!!


----------



## jodie4805

After thinking about it all day, I have decided to change yesterday from :af: to spotting. Maybe I'm not out yet, I'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## mysticdeliria

Livia said:


> Hello!
> 
> Sorry for coming here... I have to WTT but I'm worried sick that all's not right after miscarrying early last december (AF took over 10 weeks to arrive) and so I've been charting to see what things are like and so on...
> 
> I have been using fertility friend but can't see how to get a link I can share to show you... :(
> 
> Anyway, I'd love an opinion on whether this seems normal enough...
> 
> My one cycle so far was 29 days long, with a temperature shift suggesting ovulation on day 16. So far, so fine... but my first period lasted only 3 days and was a bit weird. This last one seemed more normal but only lasted 2 days. I'm on my 3rd day and I haven't seen a spot!!
> 
> Any opinions will be much appreciated!


Livia, near the top of the page (or in the menu on the left under "sharing") you should see a button that says "Home page setup". Click that and it should take you through setting up your web page. Your unique URL should be the first thing you see, just copy that and post it here. At the bottom, select which charts you want to share and click "Add chart". Save your settings and you should be good to go! Hope it helps!!


----------



## Livia

Thank you so much!! I'm not sure how I managed to miss that.. 

So my chart is at:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cf2cd

I'd love to hear whether it looks "normal". I was worried it wouldn't show a thermal shift at all, to be honest, as I'm still not sleeping well, so temping has been quite a mess, plus who knows what my body's gone through (10 weeks waiting for AF after D&C!)
Can you show a thermal shift and not ovulate? Is it worth getting an ovulation kit? (Bearing I'm mind I can't TTC yet)

Many thanks! I'm learning so much from just reading! :coffee: Good luck to all!:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mysticdeliria

Livia, so sorry to hear about your mc. Your Feb. 14 chart looks just fine. OPKs are useful, but the don't work well for everyone and can be rather costly if don't get the cheap ones online. If you are WTT, I would stick with just charting for now. I'm not sure if it's possible to show a temp shift without ovulating, but yours looks pretty conclusive, keep it up :thumbup:!


----------



## Livia

Thank you, mysticdeliria! You don't think 2 days of AF plus one of just spotting is too short, then?

Hope all goes perfect with that little bean of yours! :)


----------



## mysticdeliria

Livia said:


> Thank you, mysticdeliria! You don't think 2 days of AF plus one of just spotting is too short, then?
> 
> Hope all goes perfect with that little bean of yours! :)

Well, that would be too short for me...I've never been that lucky! But it's not unheard of, how many days does AF usually stay? You are probably still recovering from your mc, it seems your body is taking time to get back to normal with AF taking so long to come initially, but your chart does show convincing o with a good LP, so I wouldn't worry too much right now, let's see how the next cycle shapes up. Good luck!!

Thanks for the well-wishes, I just had my 12 week scan yesterday...so amazing (pics are in my journal).


----------



## SarahMelissa

Livia said:


> So my chart is at:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cf2cd
> 
> Hi :hi:
> 
> I have added your chart to the front page with everyone else's :)


----------



## Livia

Thank you both! Today I went to my GP and she says they'll do a test 7 days before my next period is due to check I'm ovulating. Though to be honest, I think if something is indeed wrong it's more subtle than that. I'm glad I started charting - it's great info :) And I've never have done it if it weren't for all the wonderful people in this forum. Thanks!


----------



## billylid

I think maybe this morning I *may* of gotten a positive. I dont really trust it because its so so faint :( I've got cramps like my period is coming and can barely touch my boobs. Only a little bit of creamy CM each day, not loads like some ladies get.

I darkened the picture so the line can be seen. :(
 



Attached Files:







dark.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 2016

Billylid! :yipee:
That is not that faint on an ic believe me! :bfp: :wohoo:
Cramps are normal, spotting around :af: time is normal......although I see you had no spotting this cycle and you normally do :thumbup:

Nice one! Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## billylid

I took another test this afternoon to show my hubby. it came up with a good line but now after a couple of hours has faded. I guess this means I have my BFP. :) I've got a dr's appointment tomorrow morning to have bloods done and confirm it :)

thank you 2016. I really appreciate it :D


----------



## 2016

Billy...I am wondering if NOT temping is the way forward!
Hope all goes well at the docs. Congrats again! It's a bit quiet round here but I'm sure the others will turn up an wish you soon :hugs:


----------



## billylid

Its all good 2016. I think I was so much more relaxed without the temping this month. I enjoyed it more and stopping worrying and if it was going to happen. I think more ladies should try it ;)


----------



## mysticdeliria

OMG!!! I take a couple of days off and look what happens! :yipee: Congrats Billylid, I'm so happy for you! H&H 9 months to you and your bean!


----------



## billylid

Thanks Mystic :D :D


----------



## kstancook

OMG YAY BILLY!!! Congrats I am soo excited for you


----------



## billylid

thanks kstancook :) Im off to the doctors again in about an hour to get my results from my blood tests. Fingers crossed everything it good :)


----------



## jodie4805

Congratulations billylid


----------



## Titi

Billylid-prayers for today! :hugs:!!


----------



## Juniper

Hi ladies. I would love for someone to take a look at my chart. i have a progesterone deficiency and lpd. i have been taking b6 for 2 months and started vitamin a and e this month...


----------



## billylid

Thanks Titi and Jodie. Much appreciated :) Blood results came back good but will be going back on monday to get them done again to make sure my hcg levels are going up like they should.


----------



## 2016

So pleased to hear that Billy!


----------



## billylid

yeah the dr reckons that I must of caught my bfp extremely early though. She said it would of been better if I had waited longer to go in :( Im only due for AF today or tomorrow hehe


----------



## ThatGirl

congrats billy


----------



## kstancook

Glad everything is looking good Billy!!


----------



## Titi

billylid said:


> Thanks Titi and Jodie. Much appreciated :) Blood results came back good but will be going back on monday to get them done again to make sure my hcg levels are going up like they should.

Oh fantasic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Good morning girls. Sorry to ask for something just for myself but do you think you could all maybe send extra PMA or dust or prayers or something my way for this cycle? I'm 9dpo on my sixteenth cycle and don't feel any symtpoms again. My DH and I are in shock that we've been trying so long without a bfp. Seriously just about all by bfp buddies have bumps now. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!<3<3


----------



## 2016

Titi I will think of you. Have lost my faith for prayers ATM but if I find any positive energy I will surely send some your way. Sorry TTC is taking so long for you but you WILL get there and it will be a perfect sticky bean. :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Titi

Thanks 2016-I understand how you must feel! I have been praying and wishing for a sticky for you too-I can imagine how hard it must be. :hugs:


----------



## jodie4805

Titi said:


> Good morning girls. Sorry to ask for something just for myself but do you think you could all maybe send extra PMA or dust or prayers or something my way for this cycle? I'm 9dpo on my sixteenth cycle and don't feel any symtpoms again. My DH and I are in shock that we've been trying so long without a bfp. Seriously just about all by bfp buddies have bumps now. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!<3<3

:dust: Good luck Titi. I hope you get your :bfp: this month.


----------



## Titi

oh you too Jodie!! Thank you !!!


----------



## billylid

Titi - I'm sending so much PMA and :dust: your way be careful not to drown in it. Be careful 2016 as well cos there is a flood heading your way as well! :dust:

Are both of you still temping? Have you had a break from it??


----------



## 2016

Billy...thanks for the PMA...I am more than happy to drown in it! :rain:

I am temping still. It has been so useful to know that my progesterone is falling back to normal levels by watching the temps drop. I will also be interested to see what day I ov because we are, technically, supposed to be skipping this cycle.
Don't think I will ever be able to give up now because it really saved me knowing EXACTLY which day I ovd/when to test otherwise I would have just thought the first bleed was :af: and wouldn't have realised I had something stuck in my tube. That is how ectopics catch a lot of people out, thinking they've had their period then *bam*.


----------



## crystal443

Hi Ladies,

I'd really appreciate any thoughts on my chart?? I thought I took my temp wrong this morning when I saw the big drop. Thanks for looking:winkwink:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2dac45


----------



## 2016

crystal443 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'd really appreciate any thoughts on my chart?? I thought I took my temp wrong this morning when I saw the big drop. Thanks for looking:winkwink:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2dac45

Oooh nice drop! Could be an implantation dip. Let's hope it shoots back up tomorrow :thumbup:.


----------



## Titi

billylid said:


> Titi - I'm sending so much PMA and :dust: your way be careful not to drown in it. Be careful 2016 as well cos there is a flood heading your way as well! :dust:
> 
> Are both of you still temping? Have you had a break from it??

Thank you!!!!!!! I too could use a torrential downpour :rain:!!!!

I am not really charting/temping this month or using opks. I used opks from jan '08 until Feb. 09 and charted from October 09 until Feb. and have concluded at the very least I have a very regular cycle. So all the charting was really doing for me was getting my hopes up every time I thought I saw an ID, etc. Don't get me wrong-I LOVED charting-but it was too hard not to think about TTC every day as soon as I woke up-you know? We have really been trying the laid back approach-see if that will change anything.

How are you feeling?????? :hugs:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congrats on the bfp Billylid, i have updated you on the front page.


----------



## billylid

Thanks SarahMelissa :)

Titi, not feeling too bad at the moment. Waiting on the results of my next bloods, hopefully my hcg went up, if not, well, then I will be back in here with you lovely ladies. How are you feeling this cycle?

I just thought with the temping that a break might help as thats what did it for us. I just forgot about everything and did the naughty when I had my eggwhite week. 2016, In your case it can save your life to temp so ignore me entirely ;)
what about yourself 2016? Feeling alright??

:dust: ladies.


----------



## crystal443

2016 said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'd really appreciate any thoughts on my chart?? I thought I took my temp wrong this morning when I saw the big drop. Thanks for looking:winkwink:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2dac45
> 
> Oooh nice drop! Could be an implantation dip. Let's hope it shoots back up tomorrow :thumbup:.Click to expand...

Thanks for taking a look, and it did go back up today!! So I guess we'll see what happens now, I might test on the weekend. thanks again


----------



## 2016

crystal....that's a wonderful rise! :thumbup: Hope this is your lucky cycle :dust:

billy...I am feeling pretty good, got an almost BFN today so another day or two and I will be in the clear. No more pain and no more pointless pg symtoms :nope: Life is cruel!
Anyway, wishing you a very happy 4 weeks! Hope the betas come back excellent, I am sure they will - I am sending you a tidal wave of PMS for that! :hugs:


----------



## billylid

Life can be cruel. I cant begin to understand what you have been through 2016 @}-----

I got my bloods back today and at 16 DPO my hcg level is 302. Dr was happy with that, said that they are rising steadily so asked me if I had any questions, answered them all for me and he wished me the best of luck. He was really lovely and just in general seemed a joyful man hehe. He gave me another slip so I could get my bloods done again in a couple of weeks for my peace of mind (which made me like him even more). All in all, been walking around with a stupid grin on my face. I cant wait to tell my mum and sister next week when they come to visit :D


----------



## crystal443

Hi Ladies...Just one more question:winkwink: I just wanted to find out which day would be a reasonable day to test? I don't want to test to early and be disapointed so how many DPO is a good time? Thanks so much for all your help!!:thumbup:


----------



## 2016

crystal....I wouldn't test before 10dpo at the absolute earliest and that has to be with an FRER or something equally sensitive. Even better to wait for the day :af: is due like 14dpo and get a lovely DARK :bfp:
Good luck!

billy....glad your bloods are progressing well. Your doc sounds like a keeper - can I have him?


----------



## ablacketer

we had a temp spike today :) cd 14 after MC. what do you ladies think? could be ov? its the highest temp Ive had since the first days of the MC


----------



## 2016

Angel...sorry again about your loss hun :hugs:
It looks like it could be ov although I know mc can delay normal ov by a few days usually. Think it also depends when your temps went neg. Did you keep testing? Sorry if it's a sensitive subject. :flower:
I keep being told ladies are more fertile after a loss...


----------



## Titi

Ablacketer-I'm sorry to hear of your angel bean. : (


----------



## billylid

I'm really sorry about your angel as well Ablacketer :(


----------



## ablacketer

thanks girls. I didnt continue temping after the positive ptest. I should have but I guess I felt like it would jinx me. 

It was weierd, we got BFP sunday, monday the POAS was neg in the afternoon but the bloods were positive. then friday another BFN in the afternoon with a hcg level of 12. Im guessing it implanted then immediately rejected. 

we got another high temp this morning so Im going with Ov date of cd13. yay! now lets see if I get a 2ww or a 4ww lol


----------



## Titi

and......I'm out.


----------



## billylid

Bummer Titi :(


----------



## ablacketer

hugs titi


----------



## kstancook

:hugs: Titi


----------



## 2016

Titi said:


> and......I'm out.

:hugs: sorry Titi hun.

~~*~~

I am technically out before I get started for this cycle and perhaps the next 3+ cycles if I wait for the government healthcare system to get its act together and dye test my tubes! :cry:

Question is do I wait what could be up to 6 months or risk the high probability of the physical and emotional pain of another ectopic? :shrug:

I am currently leaning towards just going for it - I normally live by the motto rather regret what you have done than what you haven't.....what do you girls think?


----------



## Titi

2016-Having never had or lost a pregnancy I am really not sure what to tell you hun- but I guess go with your heart!


----------



## 2016

Titi said:


> 2016-Having never had or lost a pregnancy I am really not sure what to tell you hun- but I guess go with your heart!

Thanks Titi...my heart says to keep trying but it also says I probably won't fally pregnant it is just more to make me *feel* like I am doing something other than sitting around IYKWIM. :shrug:


----------



## billylid

I have to admit I am the same as Titi, this is my first pregnancy so I'm not entirely sure on what is going on in your mind. I totally agree though, you should do what you and your partner feel is best for you both. :hugs:


----------



## Titi

2016-I think that sounds right.....I can't imagine how you must feel. I think its so hopeful though you know you CAN get pregnant!!!!! Maybe that is a stupid thing to tell someone........if so I'm sorry-but it seems promising.


----------



## ablacketer

had a super dark OPK this morning and my temps have me at 9 dpo.... got bfn this morning too. fingers crossed!


----------



## billylid

as instructed, fingers are crossed ablacketer. lots of positive thoughts for you :)


----------



## ablacketer

whoo hoo!


----------



## 2016

All the best angel :dust:
I am have little idea where I am in my cycle....I know I am pre ov but not sure how far away because we have decided to NTNP this cycle. :shrug:
Haven't had any ov pains so I think my ovaries have just gone to sleep and ov is miles away! I bet I will be surprise when my temp eventually shifts :rofl:
I kinda want this cycle to end so I can get my dye test done at the start of next :thumbup: FS appt (so I can be referred for the dye) is now next Thursday 15th. :happydance:


----------



## billylid

sorry i havent posted the last couple of days. still moving house!

2016, well at least you're sounding more upbeat at the moment :) You must be feeling better regarding the dye test and that they are doing something about it?

best of luck chick :D


----------



## 2016

Thanks billy...I am definitely feeling more positive. My FS appt has been moved up from 13th May to 15th April :happydance:
I have also surprisingly found myself in the TWW - got my crosshairs today. Had no pains so thought ov was miles away so we ended up BDing during my fertile time. :dohh:
Oh well we had already decided to NTNP this cycle I just hope nothing goes wrong :shrug:

6 weeks for you tomorrow!!!! :yipee:


----------



## 2016

Jodie...welcome to the TWW. Were in it together this cycle :friends:


----------



## jodie4805

Thanks 2016. It feels like ages since I was last in the TWW, but it wasn't that long ago. Fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## 2016

jodie...I see from your siggy you had day 21 results done. Did you have them on actual day 21 or 7dpo? Do you know what the numbers were? Why did 2 GPs say good and FS say bad? :shrug:
Sorry for all the questions...I am just having tests done too and its interesting to hear other experiences.


----------



## jodie4805

2016 said:


> jodie...I see from your siggy you had day 21 results done. Did you have them on actual day 21 or 7dpo? Do you know what the numbers were? Why did 2 GPs say good and FS say bad? :shrug:
> Sorry for all the questions...I am just having tests done too and its interesting to hear other experiences.

I had them done on actual CD21 & I'm also having CD28 bloods done tomorrow to prove that I ovulate late. I'm not sure how 2 GPs got it wrong. FS says that they are not specialised, but whats the point them sending people for bloods if they can't understand the results?

I have a follow up appointment with FS in 3 months, so not sure if I will get my results before then. Not sure how I'm going to wait that long. 

I have to got to go back to the hospital to see if my tubes are blocked soon, so will try asking for results then.



Put my temp in FF today & it's changed my ovulation date. I should be 4 DPO today, but it's put me back to 3. No idea why.


----------



## 2016

jodie.....you might be able to ring up the FS and get the blood results before then. Why is the follow up so far away - is that just normal NHS being NHS again :dohh: I get so tired of waiting too!

Not sure why FF moved your ov date. Hopefully it is still good for you either way. I still think it was CD23. Maybe try change the analysis method from "Advanced" to "Research" or "Fertility Awareness" and see what it does :shrug:

My temp went to coverline yesterday and I was wondering if I was having another 3 day LP....but it shot up again today! I have never had two charts follow the same pattern....it keeps me on my toes! :rofl:


----------



## billylid

2016 said:


> I have never had two charts follow the same pattern....it keeps me on my toes! :rofl:

Least you wont get bored watching it ;)


----------



## 2016

billylid said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> I have never had two charts follow the same pattern....it keeps me on my toes! :rofl:
> 
> Least you wont get bored watching it ;)Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## jodie4805

2016 your chart looks really good.

Not sure why I have to wait 3 moths for a follow up. Once I've had all my tests I might try to get it brought forward.

Off for another blood test this morning.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies, I am new to this group and this is my first month charting. Im sure I will have a lot of questions so just bare with me:wacko:. Im surely hoping this is it. I have been TTC for 13 months, I take clomid and metformin as well. Thanks in advance for all your help!:hugs:


----------



## Titi

Hi mrskcbrown-welcome! Will do what I can to help :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Welcome mrskc :flower: :wave:

ps...girls - I seem to have got myself pregnant again! Got a :bfp: on a FRER this morning at 9dpo! Don't know where this one is or if it will stick...:shrug: fxd!


----------



## Titi

2016 said:


> Welcome mrskc :flower: :wave:
> 
> ps...girls - I seem to have got myself pregnant again! Got a :bfp: on a FRER this morning at 9dpo! Don't know where this one is or if it will stick...:shrug: fxd!

Way to go Fertile Mertile!!! WHOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! That much pregnancy hormone so soon should surely be a good sign!!!! FX'd!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

2016 said:


> Welcome mrskc :flower: :wave:
> 
> ps...girls - I seem to have got myself pregnant again! Got a :bfp: on a FRER this morning at 9dpo! Don't know where this one is or if it will stick...:shrug: fxd!

That is awesome. Rub some of that dust on me. Blessings are yours! Any symptoms??:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ablacketer

yay 2016. I think I may have oved around cd 22, not real sure. this whole charting post mc is craziness! I think I spy an ID too!


----------



## 2016

ablacketer said:


> yay 2016. I think I may have oved around cd 22, not real sure. this whole charting post mc is craziness! I think I spy an ID too!

I know...a loss really does make charting tricky. Here I was waiting for ov on CD22 as normal and it happens on CD17!

CD22 looks like your likely day....and I am seeing a possible ID too! :winkwink:
Good luck hun :dust:


----------



## ablacketer

thanks babe! I sure hope it is. hubby left for drydock today. He will come home every other weekend but that isnt really conducive to TTC!!!


----------



## billylid

Woohoo 2016!! Congratulations!!! :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey yall! My temps are steadily rising. Do you think its a bad idea to test at 10dpo? Thats what I plan to do but Im so afraid of chemicals?? Im so impatient though. Also is mild, dull cramping normal at 6dpo?


----------



## 2016

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey yall! My temps are steadily rising. Do you think its a bad idea to test at 10dpo? Thats what I plan to do but Im so afraid of chemicals?? Im so impatient though. Also is mild, dull cramping normal at 6dpo?

I tested at 9dpo and got my :bfp:....although I had vowed to wait until 13dpo! :blush: It is quite a scary thing to have a positive at 9dpo and worry about :af:....at what dpo is the witch normally due for you?


----------



## billylid

tested and got my bfp at 8 dpo and had to wait another 7 days for af to be late.


----------



## daisy74

2016 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hey yall! My temps are steadily rising. Do you think its a bad idea to test at 10dpo? Thats what I plan to do but Im so afraid of chemicals?? Im so impatient though. Also is mild, dull cramping normal at 6dpo?
> 
> I tested at 9dpo and got my :bfp:....although I had vowed to wait until 13dpo! :blush: It is quite a scary thing to have a positive at 9dpo and worry about :af:....at what dpo is the witch normally due for you?Click to expand...

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Titi

mrskcbrown....I dunno. After 17 cycles and a LOT of impatience and early testing I just don't test at all anymore. I mean, if (by what I am assuming will be a huge miracle) I actually am ever late for AF I will, but not until then. After all this time with not a single bfp I think a chemical or false positive would kill me. That's just me though. To answer your question PLENTY of women do get a bfp (like our own fab ladies) that early-but also I am in another thread where recently two women didn't get their BFP until DAYS to WEEK after missed AF.


----------



## Titi

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey yall! My temps are steadily rising. Do you think its a bad idea to test at 10dpo? Thats what I plan to do but Im so afraid of chemicals?? Im so impatient though. Also is mild, dull cramping normal at 6dpo?

PS your chart does look great! As far as cramping-I don't know. I JUST started getting Ovulation like pains through my LP the last cycle or two tricking me into thinking it was a sign. I don't know what that is about. But I have heard that AF like pains are good!


----------



## ablacketer

Im so scared! I POAS this morning fully expecting a strong negative only to get a strong positve! Peed on another (digi) and got a confirmation! oooh please stick little bean.


----------



## Titi

ablacketer said:


> Im so scared! I POAS this morning fully expecting a strong negative only to get a strong positve! Peed on another (digi) and got a confirmation! oooh please stick little bean.

wow! You are FERTILE GIRL!!!! Super sticky prayers!!!!! : )


----------



## ablacketer

everyone that knew about the MC said I would be more fertile after.... I thought they were just tryin to make me feel better.... Im so nervous!


----------



## Titi

ablacketer said:


> Im so scared! I POAS this morning fully expecting a strong negative only to get a strong positve! Peed on another (digi) and got a confirmation! oooh please stick little bean.

Congrats! And with a temp dip below coverline too-that's way interesting!


----------



## ablacketer

I only got 3 hours of sleep last night. I should probably junk this mornings temp lol.


----------



## Titi

ablacketer said:


> I only got 3 hours of sleep last night. I should probably junk this mornings temp lol.

ah ha! That will do it!


----------



## ablacketer

Im lovin the ears on your pooch! too funny!


----------



## Titi

ablacketer said:


> Im lovin the ears on your pooch! too funny!

hehe thanks! She's my baby for now. We have a boxer too! and a dogue de bordeaux (French Mastiff-Turner & Hooch dog) But we need to find a new home for the Dogue de Bordeaux....


----------



## 2016

Angel....:wohoo: bump buddies! (for now in my case anyway) I think a loss must make you mire fertile - I was told that too! Don't worry about a temp taken with little sleep. A strong pos is excellent esp at just 12dpo. Congrats! Hope this is your sticky ! :dust:


----------



## ablacketer

def bump buddies :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

billylid said:


> tested and got my bfp at 8 dpo and had to wait another 7 days for af to be late.

WOW! Hmm, you got me thinking of testing tomorrow with one of those early tests! What did you test with? My temps are steadily going up and I have some cramping and now back ache with sore nipples (TMI):blush:.

@2016: Im not sure, when my af should be here as it was a little wacky and i didnt get an AF in Feb. FF says I should get it like next tues I believe. I think I may be a little further than FF says maybe a day or two.


----------



## 2016

Mrskcbrown...First Response Early Result (FRER) is the earliest and can work from 9dpo. Billylid was extremely lucky to get a bfp at 8dpo. Those tests are pricey so wait as long as you can to save cash and disappointment. Best of luck :dust:


----------



## ablacketer

ditto that. My last test was a CBE and I think had I taken an FRER I would have seen a faint positive


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies!:flower: I guess I will test on thursday which will make me 10dpo. Im so anxious because it has been 13 months and Ive never felt so sure. Im also starting to think what if its all in my head:wacko:!~ TTC is such a rollercoaster.:wacko:

@billylid:What made you test at 8dpo??


----------



## 2016

11dpo results are...

Hcg = 50
Progesterone = 90!!!!! :happydance: (guess I don't need the peasaries then :rofl:)

More bloods Wednesday. The hcg needs to rise by a minimum 66% ie. To 83 or more.

Last ectopic my hcg was 34 at 17dpo with progesterone of 53 (while taking the meds!)

Dare I hope!!!!??? :dohh:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

2016- Sending you tons of sticky in the right place :dust::dust:!!!!!! Really hope this is it for you!!:hugs:


----------



## ablacketer

2016, did you get preggers on your first cycle post MC too? I saw you lost yours the same month we did.


----------



## billylid

Congratulations ablacketer. Its wonderful to hear you have a lil bean. Here's to being he/she sticky and healthy! :D

oh, and I only tested so early because we were moving house in the next couple of days. The line I got could barely be seen. I had to wait till about 14 DPO to get a nice strong line.


----------



## mrskcbrown

billylid said:


> Congratulations ablacketer. Its wonderful to hear you have a lil bean. Here's to being he/she sticky and healthy! :D
> 
> oh, and I only tested so early because we were moving house in the next couple of days. The line I got could barely be seen. I had to wait till about 14 DPO to get a nice strong line.

Cool, I will probably wait until at least 10dpo. Thanks for sharing!:hugs:
Billylid: do you have a chart that I can stalk?


----------



## billylid

sorry mrskcbrown, I actually fell pregnant when I took the month off charting so I dont have a recorded chart for my last cycle.


----------



## 2016

ablacketer said:


> 2016, did you get preggers on your first cycle post MC too? I saw you lost yours the same month we did.

That's right angel. 1st cycle after ectopic so, although my chart looks like a normal (ish) cycle, that was not :af: it was just the second lot of the two weeks bleeding I had :shrug:
Don't know where this bean is yet...


----------



## ablacketer

so you and I are in the same boat. awesome! Im having a hard time telling where I ovulated. It seems odd to me that when I got my positive OPKs we didnt have sex. Im still temping too. :)


----------



## ablacketer

I adjusted my times on my chart using a calculator because I took my temperatures late... where do you ladies think I oved now? I think cd 19?


----------



## billylid

Possibly cd 22? Just because you had a rise of .2 the next temp? We didnt actually do the deed when I ovulated this time round either.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ms. Paranoia is back:wacko:. Ladies can you look at my chart and tell me what you think? My temp dropped .2 is that ok? Im so clueless for this first month temping:wacko:


----------



## 2016

Angel....I still think CD22 looking at everything and your prev charts. Any :spermy: from up to 5 days before ov could have done the job...apparently that also increases your chances if a girl :shrug: Anyway, so 8th April is the same ov day as me :thumbup:

mrskc...your chart looks fine. Temps can fluctuate, even when pg. Look at mine this month - my temps went down a bit and I thought "uh oh" then they went back up again. Hope the next two days until testing pass quickly for you :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

2016 said:


> Angel....I still think CD22 looking at everything and your prev charts. Any :spermy: from up to 5 days before ov could have done the job...apparently that also increases your chances if a girl :shrug: Anyway, so 8th April is the same ov day as me :thumbup:
> 
> mrskc...your chart looks fine. Temps can fluctuate, even when pg. Look at mine this month - my temps went down a bit and I thought "uh oh" then they went back up again. Hope the next two days until testing pass quickly for you :hugs:

Thanks so much. I dont know what Id do without you ladies!:hugs:


----------



## ablacketer

then we should be due together! what are your symptoms? My bras are already getting small and lots of pinchy achey in my lower tummy :)


----------



## 2016

ablacketer said:


> then we should be due together! what are your symptoms? My bras are already getting small and lots of pinchy achey in my lower tummy :)

Yeah! :yipee: same day - the docs told me December 31st...but they normally change things when they scan etc.

I just posted in 1st tri about symptoms :rofl:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-your-symptoms-usual-unusual.html#post5107083


----------



## ablacketer

Im guessing anywhere from 23rd dec to 10th of january :) do you IM? I have aol messenger. we can keep in touch that way :)


----------



## CaptainMummy

Id like ym chart to be stalked!

This is my first month TTC and so Im pretty new to temping etc... and I know that all you amazing ladies in here wouldnt mind stalking my chart :)

I had my +opk yesterday on CD15... so does that mean that I will ovulate today (cd16) and my temp should rise sharply tomorrow?

thanks in advance
xxx


----------



## jodie4805

Congratulations ablacketer.


----------



## Titi

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Id like ym chart to be stalked!
> 
> This is my first month TTC and so Im pretty new to temping etc... and I know that all you amazing ladies in here wouldnt mind stalking my chart :)
> 
> I had my +opk yesterday on CD15... so does that mean that I will ovulate today (cd16) and my temp should rise sharply tomorrow?
> 
> thanks in advance
> xxx

Welcome!
A +opk means you could have ov yesterday to tomorrow. You temps will confirm-three days in a row of rises, starting tomorrow would confirm an OV for today.
Also I am able to confirm ov with cervical mucus. Mine goes from eggwhite like & very slippery/stretchy to whitish and lotiony/creamy (sorry tmi).


----------



## ablacketer

thank you jodie


----------



## kstancook

congrats Angel!!! 

Titi- how are you doing? been thinking of you lately...


----------



## Titi

kstancook-you're so sweet. I'm doing pretty well. Haven't decided yet but may either try the Ovacue or try NTNP (I don't know why its called that-of course I will always be "trying") May-Sept. Would really really like to be pg by now but like you say its all God's time. Been thinking of you too -I will stop by your journal more often, got really busy here with work last few weeks. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

kstancook said:


> congrats Angel!!!
> 
> Titi- how are you doing? been thinking of you lately...

I remember you from some other threads way back. I didnt know you had gotten BFP. Well congrats to you even though its so many weeks later. How awesome!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## 2016

Mrskc...your temps are looking good! Have you decided when you are going to test?

Got my second betas back today. Hcg up from 90 to 195 (so more than double) and progesterone up from 90 to 115...they said I could be cautiously optimistic for a healthy intrauterine pregnancy!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

2016 said:


> Mrskc...your temps are looking good! Have you decided when you are going to test?
> 
> Got my second betas back today. Hcg up from 90 to 195 (so more than double) and progesterone up from 90 to 115...they said I could be cautiously optimistic for a healthy intrauterine pregnancy!!!!!! :happydance:

Im so happy about your numbers! That is awesome. I know you are going to go on and do fine with a healthy full term baby. I wanted to test on saturday but im nervous. If my temp stays up then I will. My heart says saturday but my mind is saying monday. Im so nervous....:shrug:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

2016 said:


> Mrskc...your temps are looking good! Have you decided when you are going to test?
> 
> Got my second betas back today. Hcg up from 90 to 195 (so more than double) and progesterone up from 90 to 115...they said I could be cautiously optimistic for a healthy intrauterine pregnancy!!!!!! :happydance:



OMG!!!:wohoo: That is fantastic news!!!!!!:yipee: So happy for you!!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Mrskc your temps look really good, hope this is your cycle!!! :dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Pretty Sakura said:


> Mrskc your temps look really good, hope this is your cycle!!! :dust:

Thanks so much:hugs:. Ooohhh I so hope so:cloud9:.


----------



## Titi

Pretty Sakura said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Mrskc...your temps are looking good! Have you decided when you are going to test?
> 
> Got my second betas back today. Hcg up from 90 to 195 (so more than double) and progesterone up from 90 to 115...they said I could be cautiously optimistic for a healthy intrauterine pregnancy!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!:wohoo: That is fantastic news!!!!!!:yipee: So happy for you!!!Click to expand...

meeeee tooo!!!! : ) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Titi--- Hoping you are next!!! It's definitely your turn!!!!! 
:dust::dust:


----------



## 2016

Yeah Titi you have totally done your time in TTC. Hope, like mine, it comes like a bolt out the blue for you! :dust:


----------



## Titi

Hey you girls are Great!!!!!!!! Luv ya!!! Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## ThatGirl

nice to see you ladies getting BFPS :D


----------



## SarahMelissa

2016 and Angel i have altered the front page to reflect your new bfp's :)


----------



## kstancook

Titi said:


> kstancook-you're so sweet. I'm doing pretty well. Haven't decided yet but may either try the Ovacue or try NTNP (I don't know why its called that-of course I will always be "trying") May-Sept. Would really really like to be pg by now but like you say its all God's time. Been thinking of you too -I will stop by your journal more often, got really busy here with work last few weeks. :hugs:

I dont know much about Ovacue but be careful not sure about the reliablity. Have you thought about going to a specialist? have you in the past I cant remember? Its your turn and we are here to help anyway we can :hugs:


----------



## Titi

kstancook said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> kstancook-you're so sweet. I'm doing pretty well. Haven't decided yet but may either try the Ovacue or try NTNP (I don't know why its called that-of course I will always be "trying") May-Sept. Would really really like to be pg by now but like you say its all God's time. Been thinking of you too -I will stop by your journal more often, got really busy here with work last few weeks. :hugs:
> 
> I dont know much about Ovacue but be careful not sure about the reliablity. Have you thought about going to a specialist? have you in the past I cant remember? Its your turn and we are here to help anyway we can :hugs:Click to expand...

We haven't seen a specialist yet. I had a normal ultrasound and great cd21 tests and super regular periods and DH had an SA done with low(er) motility (49%). This was in Nov. and in Jan DH quit smoking, started eating healthier and taking FertilAid and Himalaya Spemen (an Ayervedic formula from India). SO, he really wanted to give it about 6 months to see if his changes would do it for us before resorting to more testing, etc. 

I think right now, we will wait until the beginning of Oct. if nothing has happened then probably on to more testing.

It's tough-because by then I will be one month shy of my 35th bday and I hear so many ladies here say they wish they got help earlier. But also as you know all this is out of pocket here and besides the cost further things like IVF are not an option for us.

Thank you so much for your support-I love this thread.

Sarah you are soooooooooooooooooooooo close! : ):hugs:


----------



## ablacketer

Thank you Kstan and Sarah

hooray on your numbers 2016! Now I can compare mine to yours! and I feel good about having a 166 at 14-15 dpo. When were your numbers taken? I go back today to get my second set taken to make sure we are rising too :)


----------



## ablacketer

o wow! 2016, I looked at your chart and we are almost exactly the same dpo!


----------



## 2016

Angel...yeah we both ovd 8th April I think. My first bloods were done at 11dpo (hcg 50, progesterone 95), second bloods at 13dpo (hcg 195, prog 115). Apparently that's on the high side :happydance:


----------



## ablacketer

mine at 14dpo was 166, and I did another today so we will see what that one is. so exciting!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ok so this chart is very similar to my chart huh? This is a BFP chart that I layed my chart over. Just thought Id share it. I never see any as similar so Im a bit excited LOL!:happydance:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/rev2fCAgB.png

My chart is the purple one.


----------



## 2016

Mrskc....very similar! Are you going to test soon?


----------



## mrskcbrown

2016 said:


> Mrskc....very similar! Are you going to test soon?

Probably saturday, maybe sunday, LOL!:wacko:


----------



## Titi

mrskcbrown said:


> Ok so this chart is very similar to my chart huh? This is a BFP chart that I layed my chart over. Just thought Id share it. I never see any as similar so Im a bit excited LOL!:happydance:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/rev2fCAgB.png
> 
> My chart is the purple one.

Wow. FX'd for you that looks great. Did you get a triphasic note?


----------



## kstancook

titi keep your head up!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies: Ive asked this question in another group but I want to see your response. DH took temp at 6am but I was very sleepy and thermometer was falling out, LOL but it was 98.0, I slept for 4-5 more hours and retook it and it was 98.8, twice. So should I record the first or the second temp?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Titi said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Ok so this chart is very similar to my chart huh? This is a BFP chart that I layed my chart over. Just thought Id share it. I never see any as similar so Im a bit excited LOL!:happydance:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/rev2fCAgB.png
> 
> My chart is the purple one.
> 
> Wow. FX'd for you that looks great. Did you get a triphasic note?Click to expand...

Note sure if I got a triphasic note just yet?? where would it be?? Thanks so much for the hope, Im still praying. I dont feel many symptoms today aside from being so warm????:wacko:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

If 6am is your usual time stick to that temp. It's more accurate. ;) Or you can use an adjusted temp.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Pretty Sakura said:


> If 6am is your usual time stick to that temp. It's more accurate. ;) Or you can use an adjusted temp.

Hmmm how do i do an adjusted temp?


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I can't log into ff right now but I want to say it's in the tools tab...


----------



## Titi

mrskcbrown said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Ok so this chart is very similar to my chart huh? This is a BFP chart that I layed my chart over. Just thought Id share it. I never see any as similar so Im a bit excited LOL!:happydance:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/rev2fCAgB.png
> 
> My chart is the purple one.
> 
> Wow. FX'd for you that looks great. Did you get a triphasic note?Click to expand...
> 
> Note sure if I got a triphasic note just yet?? where would it be?? Thanks so much for the hope, Im still praying. I dont feel many symptoms today aside from being so warm????:wacko:Click to expand...

I dunno-I never got one-lol. But I thought I heard that if your temps were high enough ff would send a msg. saying you had a triphasic.
Ladies?


----------



## 2016

The triphasic note should show up if you scroll down to the box which gives you "pregnancy points". But that is a VIP member only function.

It will also only say that if your dip is between 7 and 10dpo. Silly really. I didn't get the triphasic thing on mine but I would consider my chart triphasic - and I would consider yours triphasic too :dust:


----------



## Rmar

Just to let you know, you can add a BFP next to my chart :)

I have been stalking all of your charts. Good luck to each and every one of you.


----------



## Titi

Rmar said:


> Just to let you know, you can add a BFP next to my chart :)
> 
> I have been stalking all of your charts. Good luck to each and every one of you.

YES! Congrats for you hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kstancook

congrats Rmar!!


----------



## ale

this is my chart! how does i look so far??
 



Attached Files:







generatechartdpo4.jpg
File size: 110.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrskcbrown

2016 said:


> The triphasic note should show up if you scroll down to the box which gives you "pregnancy points". But that is a VIP member only function.
> 
> It will also only say that if your dip is between 7 and 10dpo. Silly really. I didn't get the triphasic thing on mine but I would consider my chart triphasic - and I would consider yours triphasic too :dust:

Oh Ok, I didnt get that but I am a VIP member and they gave me 64 pregnancy points but whatever, LOL. Hopefully BFP, wont know till tuesday!:happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rmar said:


> Just to let you know, you can add a BFP next to my chart :)
> 
> I have been stalking all of your charts. Good luck to each and every one of you.

Congrats to you!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

ale said:


> this is my chart! how does i look so far??

You've got your crosshairs so that is good. I use that one too, myfertilityfriend.com, but I find that they are not as accurate as fertilityfriend.com. They have me at like 8 dpo, when I am cleary 12dpo.:shrug: I dont know, its crazy. Hopefully temps stay up and you get BFP!


----------



## 2016

Congratulations rmar :yipee:

Girls I think I am going to retire my poor thermometer. Got an awful fright yesterday when my temp was right down but then I realised the battery is going flat and it won't even turn on today! lol It will feel very strange not to get up and temp but I think I will worry less if I don't fret every dip. Poor thing, it has worked very hard these last 6 months with me temping often twice a day! :rofl:


----------



## ablacketer

I gave up on mine too. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Good morning! My temp is still looking good, so may push testing date up to tomorrow. Good luck to everyone else:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Titi

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! Good morning! My temp is still looking good, so may push testing date up to tomorrow. Good luck to everyone else:thumbup::thumbup:

I dunno hun, it could be coming down. Normally mine would come down the day before a little like that, then plummet to coverline day of AF-not to get you down-just so not to get your hopes up like crazy and have you be more dissapointed. That said, as long they stay up past the coverline like yours are, your still in also-its a catch 22..........I have found that there is never really a true way to tell. I have had pregnant looking charts turn out to be nothing-but then seen AF looking charts on other girls turn pg!

FX'd anyhow. I am one day behind you cycle wise but can't bear to temp in my LP anymore b/c of all the "false alarms" I've had. If you go back a ways you'll see threads where all the girls were saying "TEST!!!" for me and it was a no go!


----------



## ale

mrskcbrown said:


> ale said:
> 
> 
> this is my chart! how does i look so far??
> 
> You've got your crosshairs so that is good. I use that one too, myfertilityfriend.com, but I find that they are not as accurate as fertilityfriend.com. They have me at like 8 dpo, when I am cleary 12dpo.:shrug: I dont know, its crazy. Hopefully temps stay up and you get BFP!Click to expand...

well actually i am 5dpo today and everything is right which was surprising cause fertility friend was wrong!


----------



## ale

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! Good morning! My temp is still looking good, so may push testing date up to tomorrow. Good luck to everyone else:thumbup::thumbup:

these are my charts the link is the fertility friend one


https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/fertfriedn5dpo.jpg
 



Attached Files:







dpo5.jpg
File size: 108.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrskcbrown

Titi said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Good morning! My temp is still looking good, so may push testing date up to tomorrow. Good luck to everyone else:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I dunno hun, it could be coming down. Normally mine would come down the day before a little like that, then plummet to coverline day of AF-not to get you down-just so not to get your hopes up like crazy and have you be more dissapointed. That said, as long they stay up past the coverline like yours are, your still in also-its a catch 22..........I have found that there is never really a true way to tell. I have had pregnant looking charts turn out to be nothing-but then seen AF looking charts on other girls turn pg!
> 
> FX'd anyhow. I am one day behind you cycle wise but can't bear to temp in my LP anymore b/c of all the "false alarms" I've had. If you go back a ways you'll see threads where all the girls were saying "TEST!!!" for me and it was a no go!Click to expand...

Wow this really got me down but thanks for your honesty. Im definitely not going to test until tuesday now:nope:


----------



## billylid

when I was charting on FF, it actually turned out that my BFP cycle of temps were all very low. Even now taking my temp randomly its low (around 36.4ish) where beforehand it was around 37 degree's.


----------



## 2016

Mrskc...No need to be down :hugs: Your chart does look great, I think Titi is just trying to preserve your sanity because its horrible to think your chart "guarentees" success and then be dissapointed. Often we can only see the implantation dips and triphasics and :bfn: cycles in hindsight so its best to keep an open mind and keep hopeful right until the ugly witch shows.
Best of luck with your testing this week!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Titi

yeah I really hope I didn't make you too sad-I'm sorry. It is totally possible to be pg with low temps like 2016 said. I just know that my HARDEST cycles ever were the ones where I was convinced I was PG soley on my chart and wasn't. It is the worst feeling-so much worse than just getting af in a normal month. This is why I don't even chart in my luteal phase anymore. I truly hope you are pg just want to preserve your sanity if not. 

:hugs: & :dust: and BEST of luck for a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2016

Mrskc...loving your temp today! :dust:


----------



## Titi

yeah now you're looking GOOD!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies and I understand. I am going to test tomorrow and hold onto my hope. My af is due tomorrow, so I think its the best day to test. I went back and tracked my luteal phase of every month since last september and they all were 12 days. So tomorrow will be 3 days over, and hopefully Ill come back with good news:thumbup:


----------



## Titi

whoo hoo!! 3 days over???? That's amazing plus your chart looks great. The truth is it truly looks like a + chart but I hate to say that cuz it killed me so to hear it when my wasn't!


----------



## JJay

Hey there,

Can I join please? I was a member of Leelee's Chart Stalker group but have had a break ttc to get married. I'm now back temping and stalking and being addicted to testing! 

Jjay x

PS Good luck Mrs KC Brown:flower:


----------



## Titi

Hi Jjay! Welcome and congrats on your marriage!!!


----------



## JJay

Thanks Titi :)


----------



## kstancook

titi- when are you testing!!!???


----------



## Titi

Hey Kstancook!

Well I haven't been testing b/c it's been too hard......but got these af cramps today which is still a day or more early-and since I only get AF cramps once AF arrives I got a little carried away and well, Ugh I couldn't help myself and tested my only test with my 3rd MU! (3 hours after I woke up, two pees later.) BFN-I don't know if that is b/c I didn't fmu or no but I am pretty sure AF will be here in the AM.


----------



## Titi

Well I'm out of tests but judging by my pounding headache and cramps AF should be here shortly. I temped today but that's no help since it's the only lp temp I've taken this cycle. Its def. not a triphasic temp and can't tell if it is a dip to coverline b/c some months its a good lp temp and other months it was the temp the day of af. Please God no!

Anxiously awaiting MrsKCBrown's test!


----------



## mrskcbrown

I guess Titi, you were right:thumbup:

Hey ladies. I got a :bfn: this morning but my temp stayed at 98.6.:shrug:

Anywho, I have a question: I chart my cycle on 2 sites. Fertility friend has my ovulation on CD15, and myfertilitycharts.com has my ovulation on CD18?? Why is this?

Fertility friend has me at 15dpo and myfertilitycharts has me at 12dpo?
Here is the link: https://www.myfertilitycharts.com/w...d=29&a=1&ev=1&mc=1&dt=0&g=0&l=&fid=7159&pub=1

Of course for my fertilityfriend chart, just click my ticker.

Im starting to think that I will not get this BFP. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## schnoodle

hey hunny, you will get your bfp hun, it just may not be showing up yet hun, keepo testing xx


----------



## Titi

oh no-Mrskcbrown-I really had a feeling you were going to get your bfp. Well it's not too late-esp. if for some reason you are actually only 12 dpo then it might just be too early.

I had a look at both your charts. I have to admit I'm a little confused and without an opk its tough. Do you opk? I find it really helps the charts when there is confusion.

I don't know where cd18 comes from. I can see how they may have you oving later than FF b/c you really didn't get three proper rises after cd15. BUT if I was going with your three rises later on in the cycle I would put it at cd19 not 18.

BUT, those temps were above your coverline. And you didn't have fertile cm, so I think I am in agreement with FF that you OV about cd15.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Titi said:


> oh no-Mrskcbrown-I really had a feeling you were going to get your bfp. Well it's not too late-esp. if for some reason you are actually only 12 dpo then it might just be too early.
> 
> I had a look at both your charts. I have to admit I'm a little confused and without an opk its tough. Do you opk? I find it really helps the charts when there is confusion.
> 
> I don't know where cd18 comes from. I can see how they may have you oving later than FF b/c you really didn't get three proper rises after cd15. BUT if I was going with your three rises later on in the cycle I would put it at cd19 not 18.
> 
> BUT, those temps were above your coverline. And you didn't have fertile cm, so I think I am in agreement with FF that you OV about cd15.

Sometimes I OPK but I didnt this month:nope:. Guess Ill just wait till friday and retest then.


----------



## 2016

Mrskc...sorry about the BFN I was so hoping for you :hugs: I think FF is right with CD15 but there is an outside chance it could have been CD19. :shrug:

Titi...I still have everything crossed :af: stays away for you :dust:

I have bloods done tomorrow and the number needs to be over 1500 to be a go-er. Please all hope and pray for me. I am quietly confident because I have had no pain or bleeding and got 3+ on a digi yesterday at 4+4!!!!!!!


----------



## Titi

2016-will send prayers up for you today hun. Have good feelings for a sticky tho! :hugs:

Thanks for trying to keep the witch away!

Mrskc-are you cycles usually regular? What cd does af usually come?


----------



## Pretty Sakura

2016- Praying for you sweets!! Believing your numbers are going to be awesome and that sweet baby is just a growing where it should be!! :hugs:

Mrskc- Hold out hope it could be still early, af hasn't made it yet. ;)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Titi said:


> 2016-will send prayers up for you today hun. Have good feelings for a sticky tho! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for trying to keep the witch away!
> 
> Mrskc-are you cycles usually regular? What cd does af usually come?

Anywhere from 32-33 days, except for february when I missed af all together. I didnt get this cycle until March 29.


----------



## Titi

mrskcbrown said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 2016-will send prayers up for you today hun. Have good feelings for a sticky tho! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for trying to keep the witch away!
> 
> Mrskc-are you cycles usually regular? What cd does af usually come?
> 
> Anywhere from 32-33 days, except for february when I missed af all together. I didnt get this cycle until March 29.Click to expand...

Hmm that is interesting. If normally 32-33 days than maybe you DID ov on the 18th or 19th........b/c with you oving on 15th you are only at day 30 which is early for you. 18th would put you spot on.

Don't you hate having to wait? I am due tomorrow but have had AF headache and cramps all day today and I usually get those SECONDS before my period starts so its driving me crazy. It would be bad- but more bearable if it just came and got itself over with.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kstancook

2016- hope you get good results!!!

MrsK- GOOD luck keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Titi said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 2016-will send prayers up for you today hun. Have good feelings for a sticky tho! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for trying to keep the witch away!
> 
> Mrskc-are you cycles usually regular? What cd does af usually come?
> 
> Anywhere from 32-33 days, except for february when I missed af all together. I didnt get this cycle until March 29.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm that is interesting. If normally 32-33 days than maybe you DID ov on the 18th or 19th........b/c with you oving on 15th you are only at day 30 which is early for you. 18th would put you spot on.
> 
> Don't you hate having to wait? I am due tomorrow but have had AF headache and cramps all day today and I usually get those SECONDS before my period starts so its driving me crazy. It would be bad- but more bearable if it just came and got itself over with.:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

yeah probably but i think im just going to keep my O date of the 15th.:hugs::hugs: Hopefully you feel better soon!!!!


----------



## Titi

The witch has really hit an all time low. AF with no temp drop?????? I woke up this morning (still have headache) and immediately temped and it was the same as yesterday. I was so expecting it to be around 97.2 that when it was the same I was in shock. I actually got up and tried to pee on my used pg tests in trash AND an opk (refer to "I'm crazy" post above). When I wiped pee-Blood. Anyone ever had af with no temp drop?? WTF that was the cruelest of all witch tricks ever. I'm still in sad shock. :cry:


----------



## 2016

It is unusual to get AF without a drop...especially since you have charted enough cycles to know you normally get one. What a mean and nasty trick. Really am gutted for you Hun :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Thanks. I was in denial. Googled "af without temp drop" and "pregnant with period" all morning before I finally accepted that since I only temped the last two days in my lp this cycle it must have dropped before then.


----------



## Titi

Have a horrible feeling I will be the only one left in this thread, all alone at some point.


----------



## 2016

Titi...you will never be alone :hugs: and of course you are welcome to cone visit the Aphrodites too if you ever get lonely! :friends:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Titi-Actually Prayerfulhope used to always have her temp go up before af came so it does happen. However I still think it's a mean nasty trick!!! Sending you tons of :hugs:!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs:Titi:hugs: We will not leave you alone! That was very mean of AF, but like you said it may have dropped sooner. Im so very sorry!:hugs:

Im still waiting till saturday to test. I had a small drop today but I dont think its much to worry about yet.:shrug:


----------



## Titi

Thanks girls, you're the best.

Mrskcbrown-still holding out tons of hope for you!!!!


----------



## kstancook

:cry: TITI- We all always be here for ya


----------



## 2016

20dpo Hcg back at 4650!!! :wohoo:

Scan on Tuesday...:happydance:


----------



## Titi

2016 said:


> 20dpo Hcg back at 4650!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Scan on Tuesday...:happydance:

YES!!!!! :happydance::happydance::thumbup::baby::hugs: 

: ) : ) : )


----------



## mrskcbrown

2016 said:


> 20dpo Hcg back at 4650!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Scan on Tuesday...:happydance:

Thats so awesome. I am so happy for you!:happydance::happydance:
Congrats!


----------



## ale

my chart at 7dpo... implantation dip??


https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/7dpo.jpg


----------



## jodie4805

Titi said:


> Have a horrible feeling I will be the only one left in this thread, all alone at some point.

I'll still be here (as long as I can keep trying, not sure at the moment). I'm having a month off this month though as only time I could get my HSG booked in is near the end of my cycle.


----------



## Titi

aw Jodie I hear a lot of women get pg after an HSG right? I spent over $400 usd this month in getting pg gear. If it doesn't work in the next few months for us going to book fs apt. too.


----------



## 2016

jodie....thats interesting, here in Suffolk they will only do the HSG at the beginning of a cycle to be sure you are not pregnant. I thought that was silly and think it fine at the end so long as you are 100% certain there is no chance of pregnancy.
Funny thing is, had they done it when I was begging them to at the end of this last cycle that would have been a very bad thing indeed! Thank goodness they didn't.

Yeah I have also heard lots of women fall pregnant after, or like me fall pregnant before! :rofl:

I will be rooting for all you girls! :friends:


----------



## mrskcbrown

FF says I have 18 days of high temps and that I need to test! I probably will in the morning, or maybe even later in the afternoon after I hold my pee pee:haha: for 4 hours. Here's to hoping! :thumbup:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

:dust::dust::dust:

FX Mrskc!!!


----------



## billylid

:dust: mrskc :D


----------



## Titi

:dust: Good luck!!!!!


----------



## ale

my chart isnt looking too good!!
7dpo and 8dpo my temp dropped to coverline

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/8dpo.jpg


----------



## mrskcbrown

ale said:


> my chart isnt looking too good!!
> 7dpo and 8dpo my temp dropped to coverline
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/8dpo.jpg

Give it some time. Its still early. It will probably go up some tomorrow. Your temps will fluctuate daily. How long are your cycles usually?:hugs:


----------



## ale

mrskcbrown said:


> ale said:
> 
> 
> my chart isnt looking too good!!
> 7dpo and 8dpo my temp dropped to coverline
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/8dpo.jpg
> 
> Give it some time. Its still early. It will probably go up some tomorrow. Your temps will fluctuate daily. How long are your cycles usually?:hugs:Click to expand...

im not sure... 32-34 i think??:shrug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

ale said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ale said:
> 
> 
> my chart isnt looking too good!!
> 7dpo and 8dpo my temp dropped to coverline
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/8dpo.jpg
> 
> Give it some time. Its still early. It will probably go up some tomorrow. Your temps will fluctuate daily. How long are your cycles usually?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure... 32-34 i think??:shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah if your temps drop dramtically around 13-14dpo then thats when I would worry. Otherwise right now is too early to worry. When do you plan to test?


----------



## Titi

I agree with mrskcbrown, ale.

BTW-MrsKC-are you pg yet or what?!?! : )


----------



## mrskcbrown

Titi said:


> I agree with mrskcbrown, ale.
> 
> BTW-MrsKC-are you pg yet or what?!?! : )

FF says to test today because of 18 high temps, so I think I will later maybe, if not in the morning definitely. I know you know that after months and months of BFN, you just get scared of the tests!:wacko: Pray my strength!


----------



## Titi

well I think if you didn't test today you might as well test in the morning instead. B/C you know if it is negative tonight-you will just want to test in the am anyway b/c it might have been b/c you didn't use fmu, lol!!!

I can't wait-I'll pray for your bfp!


----------



## ale

Ok i might test monday, not sure yet! i bought more Ic's but they are 10 mIU so i dont know, when do you ladies think i should test?? Im 8dpo today!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Titi said:


> well I think if you didn't test today you might as well test in the morning instead. B/C you know if it is negative tonight-you will just want to test in the am anyway b/c it might have been b/c you didn't use fmu, lol!!!
> 
> I can't wait-I'll pray for your bfp!

Very true. With my steady temp drop over the last few days, (even though there are tons of charts with late hpts, and steady temp drops that have gotten bfps, somehow I just dont think it will be me) it has kinda gotten me down and Im thinking of just waiting anyway. Ill let you know though how it turns out. :nope:


----------



## Titi

Gosh I feel for you right now.
It's so hard waiting and feeling sure that AF is going to come when you want a BFP so bad.
I will still hope & pray for you that you get a +
:hugs:


----------



## 2016

mrskc....I have been watching your chart every day hoping and praying it was going to be a bfp for you :hugs: Sorry about the witch but this is a start of a new egg being grown, a new chance and you are one step closer to you dream. xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

2016 said:


> mrskc....I have been watching your chart every day hoping and praying it was going to be a bfp for you :hugs: Sorry about the witch but this is a start of a new egg being grown, a new chance and you are one step closer to you dream. xx

Thanks so much!:hugs:

I wish I really had that positivity I once had but I dont and I have to be honest about it. I feel truly like this will never happen and maybe I should just give up now instead of going through this again. I have an IUI appt on thursday but Ive been reading about so many failures with that on BNB that I dont want to pay money to be even sadder.:nope::nope: 14 months! No one could have ever told me that I wouldnt be able to have kids. I ovulate every month. DH has no issues but low volume, so to counter that we try to bd every other day and nothing!:nope: OPK, preseed, softcups, metformin, guanefisn, bding, conceive plus, and everything else still nothing! My heart is aching!

Sorry to be a downer girls but I am so extremely, sad and anguished.:nope:


----------



## 2016

Mrskc...I am sorry you are feeling this way hun :hugs: hope all goes well with your appt.


----------



## Titi

Oh Mrskc I'm so sorry-I was so hopeful for you. This is what caused me to stop charting for a while. I couldn't stand to see something in my chart that convinced me I was pg as it was SO much harder those cycles when AF came. 
I just bought a fertility monitor this cycle though so am charting again so I can make sure its accurate and correlates. I'm just not going to pay any attention to temp rises or dips, etc. b/c I've had that all before and never a bfp.
You aren't a downer I was right there myself a few days ago. 34 years old and cycle 18...........no children...........and assisted reproduction is not really an option for us right now. 
I'll send some prayers for you.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Titi said:


> Oh Mrskc I'm so sorry-I was so hopeful for you. This is what caused me to stop charting for a while. I couldn't stand to see something in my chart that convinced me I was pg as it was SO much harder those cycles when AF came.
> I just bought a fertility monitor this cycle though so am charting again so I can make sure its accurate and correlates. I'm just not going to pay any attention to temp rises or dips, etc. b/c I've had that all before and never a bfp.
> You aren't a downer I was right there myself a few days ago. 34 years old and cycle 18...........no children...........and assisted reproduction is not really an option for us right now.
> I'll send some prayers for you.

Yes Im glad you understand as well. I never though assisted reproduction would be an option for us either but here it is..sigh. IUI is the cheapest so we are going that route. I dont think we would ever be able to afford IVF and I most certainly dont want to finance it. If IUI doesnt work we will continue doing natural TTC maybe with clomid only. Ive been on clomid on and off forever and nothing, so I dont know. Hope something finally works for you and for me!:hugs:

****Im going to wait until June to do the IUI. I think God is telling me to wait.****


----------



## ale

LADIES BFP AT 13DPO????!!! (10 miu/ml internet cheapy) blurry pics tho do not have a good camera



https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/i...4/SAM_0002.jpg



https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/i...4/SAM_4733.jpg


https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/i...714/13dpo1.jpg

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/i...714/13dpo2.jpg



check here if you cant see pics

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/216711-f-t-h-forsaking-all-trust-him-269.html


----------



## mrskcbrown

ale said:


> LADIES BFP AT 13DPO????!!! (10 miu/ml internet cheapy) blurry pics tho do not have a good camera
> 
> 
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/i...4/SAM_0002.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/i...4/SAM_4733.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/i...714/13dpo1.jpg
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/i...714/13dpo2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> check here if you cant see pics
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/216711-f-t-h-forsaking-all-trust-him-269.html

Try a digital one tomorrow or in 2 days. When do you expect AF? I think I can most certainly see it on the second pic.:hugs:


----------



## ale

mrskcbrown said:


> ale said:
> 
> 
> LADIES BFP AT 13DPO????!!! (10 miu/ml internet cheapy) blurry pics tho do not have a good camera
> 
> 
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/i...4/SAM_0002.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/i...4/SAM_4733.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/i...714/13dpo1.jpg
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/i...714/13dpo2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> check here if you cant see pics
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/216711-f-t-h-forsaking-all-trust-him-269.html
> 
> Try a digital one tomorrow or in 2 days. When do you expect AF? I think I can most certainly see it on the second pic.:hugs:Click to expand...

AF is due tommorow!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Ale-
I bet if you peed on a frer you'd get awesome lines! Those tests arecrap and not as sensitive as they claim.I had a faint line on one of those for awhile and peed on a pink dye test and got good lines! :dust:


----------



## 2016

I can't see the pics when I click on them. Good luck and :dust:


----------



## ale

Well ladies, truth is, the test was wrong!! Af came today, temps still abover coverline tho?! It was expected as it was on time this month, strange, but im letting go and letting God do the work, at the end of the day, you do not control anything, not even getting pregnant! If God believes you are ready then you will recieve that blessing, and if not, then he will bless you sooner than you think.


----------



## ale

Pretty Sakura said:


> Ale-
> I bet if you peed on a frer you'd get awesome lines! Those tests arecrap and not as sensitive as they claim.I had a faint line on one of those for awhile and peed on a pink dye test and got good lines! :dust:

i wish, they were faint too!! fainter than IC but they were wrong


----------



## Pretty Sakura

ale said:


> Pretty Sakura said:
> 
> 
> Ale-
> I bet if you peed on a frer you'd get awesome lines! Those tests arecrap and not as sensitive as they claim.I had a faint line on one of those for awhile and peed on a pink dye test and got good lines! :dust:
> 
> i wish, they were faint too!! fainter than IC but they were wrongClick to expand...

Aww man!! I'm so sorry!! Those tests super suck now!!!!! Hoping you get your 2 dark pink lines really soon!! :hug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

ale said:


> Well ladies, truth is, the test was wrong!! Af came today, temps still abover coverline tho?! It was expected as it was on time this month, strange, but im letting go and letting God do the work, at the end of the day, you do not control anything, not even getting pregnant! If God believes you are ready then you will recieve that blessing, and if not, then he will bless you sooner than you think.

Sorry to hear about AF but we do always have the remainder of this month and next and even the month after. Hopefully it wont take us that long:thumbup:


----------



## ale

i hope so, we just got to trust in God :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Titi

: ( sorry Ale.


----------



## ale

its ok, i just have to learn to try to have fun bding instead of focusing so much on TTC


----------



## Titi

That is what we are trying too this cycle. Which means a lot less BD for us b/c it's really only fun one or two times during fertile before it gets to be a serious chore-which is so hard b/c I'm afraid to miss the eggy but lets face it tons of sex at fertile time hasn't helped me yet. So this time I "teased" DH the whole week and just yesterday, I think the day before OV woke him up with a surprise. This was so much nicer. Think we will just one more BD this morning or tonight and be done with it (unless I don't OV today for some reason)..........one thing I notice is that I do have TONS more fertile cm doing this. I guess straight bding for a whole week really dries things up-maybe this will be the trick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ale

i hope so titi!! fx'd for you!


----------



## Titi

AWWW thanks FX'd for you too!!! At least you have a wedding to look forward to-how exciting!!!!!


----------



## ale

yea its exciting but just a tad bit stressful! all i need is my dress, his tux, and his wedding band!


----------



## mrskcbrown

How is everyone doing? Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## Titi

Hi MrsKc-Good to hear from you- I am 4dpo based on temping/opk/&cm, or 1 dpo based on my new ovacue fertility monitor. I am inclined to think the monitor is a dud, but it did get me to DTD later than we ever have before so maybe that was the problem!

I'm temping/charting again..........the "relaxing" approach did not work for me since Jan, so just going to try not to pay any attn to anything going on in my lp to get my hopes up.

Are you feeling better? Anything new?


----------



## ale

mrskcbrown said:


> How is everyone doing? Where are you at in your cycle?

hey hun! Im at cd 8... took an opk and it looks like uts getting there already?? I ov'd cd 19-21 last month..


----------



## mrskcbrown

Titi said:


> Hi MrsKc-Good to hear from you- I am 4dpo based on temping/opk/&cm, or 1 dpo based on my new ovacue fertility monitor. I am inclined to think the monitor is a dud, but it did get me to DTD later than we ever have before so maybe that was the problem!
> 
> I'm temping/charting again..........the "relaxing" approach did not work for me since Jan, so just going to try not to pay any attn to anything going on in my lp to get my hopes up.
> 
> Are you feeling better? Anything new?

Hey:flower:
Nothing new yet, on cd 12 so I am about to O, if not today. I thought I felt some twinges last night. Im still charting and :sex:, thats all. I may pick up some preseed today, to use over the next 2-3 days. I told DH this morning that the next 3 days are a marathon of :sex: so get ready, LOL.

I hope this is finally all of our months.:hugs:


----------



## ale

mrskcbrown said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Hi MrsKc-Good to hear from you- I am 4dpo based on temping/opk/&cm, or 1 dpo based on my new ovacue fertility monitor. I am inclined to think the monitor is a dud, but it did get me to DTD later than we ever have before so maybe that was the problem!
> 
> I'm temping/charting again..........the "relaxing" approach did not work for me since Jan, so just going to try not to pay any attn to anything going on in my lp to get my hopes up.
> 
> Are you feeling better? Anything new?
> 
> Hey:flower:
> Nothing new yet, on cd 12 so I am about to O, if not today. I thought I felt some twinges last night. Im still charting and :sex:, thats all. I may pick up some preseed today, to use over the next 2-3 days. I told DH this morning that the next 3 days are a marathon of :sex: so get ready, LOL.
> 
> I hope this is finally all of our months.:hugs:Click to expand...

i hope its our month! but i bought preseed sofctups and evening primrose oil for the first time this month so i hope it does the trick.. I felt some ov pains last night too and took and opk this morning and its almost positive so either tonight or tommorow. ill post a pic on the opk gallery


----------



## Titi

fx'd for you both! I'm in the 2ww.


----------



## ale

Titi said:


> fx'd for you both! I'm in the 2ww.

o how nice!! apparently i will be soon too!! even tho im only cd8


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all! Question: does the basic fertility friend give you cross hairs or do you have to pay in order to get that?


----------



## jodie4805

Hi all

Just thought I'd give you an update. I had my appointment today for HSG (is that right??? the dye through your tubes test). Well, it started with a scan which showed that I have PCOS & also showed that I have something in my womb, which could be a polyp, a cyst or a baby????? So, I couldn't go ahead with the test, instead they gave me a pregnancy test, which was negative & took blood to test that way. I won't get the results until tomorrow, so it's going to be a long night. While I was waiting for the pregnancy test, I could hear them talking & I heard a woman saying that she doesn't think it's a pregnancy, so I'm really trying not to get my hopes up. If I am pregnant, then it must be from last month as I haven't tried this month due to the test. I've had a period since then, although it was shorter than usual, but just as heavy.

Any way, enough of me waffling.


----------



## JJay

Good luck Jodie FXed let us know how you get on.

Titi I am in the 2ww with you - although I'm not too positive this month due to rubbish BDing!

I also think ff may have got my ov date wrong, I think it's CD19 so I'm only 3DPO, any thoughts?


----------



## JJay

Mrs Brown, FF should give you crosshairs on the free version so hang on in there!


----------



## mrskcbrown

JJay said:


> Mrs Brown, FF should give you crosshairs on the free version so hang on in there!

Thanks but I decided to keep the updated version for at least another 30 days. I refuse to pay for longer because I keep thinking I will get my BFP and have wasted my money. Im not going to temp once I get BFP. I think it will drive me:wacko:!:haha:

Good luck to you on this journey!:hugs:


----------



## Titi

Hi girls-
Sorry I missed your posts-I somehow had deleted from my subscriptions from accident but just thought nobody was posting!

Jodie-any updates? That's horrible to throw in the possibility of pg in there to get your hopes up! FX'd for a miracle! )

Ladies-could you please look at my chart? Thanks.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Titi said:


> Hi girls-
> Sorry I missed your posts-I somehow had deleted from my subscriptions from accident but just thought nobody was posting!
> 
> Jodie-any updates? That's horrible to throw in the possibility of pg in there to get your hopes up! FX'd for a miracle! )
> 
> Ladies-could you please look at my chart? Thanks.

Hey Titi! :flower: I was unsubscribed as well. I think they did some house cleaning this past weekend.:shrug:

I looked at your chart and it looks promising but then I see you took a test today and it was a BFN. Have you ever tested at 11 dpo and gotten BFN or do you usually test later? I would say retest in a day or two and see what you get.:hugs:
As for me, Im waiting to O. I think today is the big day because my OPK was the darkest yesterday out of 6 days but still no smiley face on it. Im using those clearblue easy ones. Im not putting a whole lotta trust in waiting for the smile face, so thats why Ive been taking them out, laying them all together and looking at them that way.:shrug: I take my last one this afternoon.

:hugs:Titi, and praying for you.


----------



## Titi

Hiya!

I hadn't tested when I posted this morning.........but then I looked back through all my charts and have never had a temp rise (triphasic at that) past cd10-it ALWAYS drops on 11 so I got my hopes way up.
I know it could still be early but I bought the new 6 day FRER........it says although only 68% accurate at 6 days that at 4 days ALL of the women in the study that were pg had BFPs. I am 4 days before AF today. All I can hope is that it was messed up from using SMU-but then again there wasn't even the faintest of a line.

I cried my eyes out and went back to bed. How much more of this are we supposed to take? 

I have tested at all various stages in my lp-but I've never had a bfp in my whole life so........

Well I hope you catch your eggy! I've never ever used the smiley face ones so I don't know how good they are. Thanks for response-FX'd for you!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hugs and I love the picture. Just beautiful.:thumbup:

Im not sure how much longer we are to endure this but I do know that God's timing is perfect. Sure we've heard it before but we have to believe in it. Don't give up yet. Hold onto that little bit of hope that you have in your heart, and *stop testing early*. You chart so dont waste your money on tests. Wait until you have 3 temps higher than your normal LP and then test. I know its hard when everyone gets their BFP at 9, 10 and 11 dpo.
Ive wasted so much money on tests:growlmad:. I refuse to keep doing the same thing over and over again!

Will you seek a fertility specialist after you all have completed trying on your own? It might not even be you, but DH?

:hugs::hugs:and Im here for you!:hugs: As you can see im on here all day, LOL:haha:!


----------



## 2016

Hi girls....just trying to catch up. This thread was removed from my subscriptions too :shrug:

Just so you know I do stalk most of you quietly and hope and pray for you to get your :bfp: every day.


----------



## mandy121

can i be added to this group please and feel free to comment on me chart as i think ive ov just not sure wat day thanks ladies


----------



## Titi

2016-Thank you-that means so much. It gets lonely here now!

Welcome Mandy-looks like cd10 to me!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Titi said:


> 2016-Thank you-that means so much. It gets lonely here now!
> 
> Welcome Mandy-looks like cd10 to me!

Hey Titi! How are you? Ive been stalking your chart.:haha:


----------



## Titi

Hi Hun,
I'm okay-trying very hard to pray for acceptance and not just trust God's will but find joy in it-much easier said then done-how about you???


----------



## mrskcbrown

Titi said:


> Hi Hun,
> I'm okay-trying very hard to pray for acceptance and not just trust God's will but find joy in it-much easier said then done-how about you???

Im just like you. Trying to find the joy in it! Keep on trusting and believing!:thumbup:


----------



## Titi

yeah I had an awful time of it the bfn this cycle but now am feeling better and just waiting for af to get here today or tomorrow.......I don't think I will cry this time as I know its coming and have made peace with it over the past few days.........not sure I can continue to actively give ttc my all though anymore. I have done so much more than most people ttc ever have to do (naturally that is) and it has made no difference. If it isn't God's will than nothing I do will help and I am missing out in whatever joy life has in the meantime......so.........trying to come up with a plan for next cycle that is not really NTNP (I mean-I would never in my heart "not" be trying!) but not the crazy of hard core ttc either-I just don't know!!!!


----------



## Titi

I'm out.

blame it on my new fertility monitor-b/c it said I was going to ov on cd15 we figured maybe that was the reason we haven't been getting pg and waited until later to bd. We didn't want to just do it for a longer period of time b/c we have motility issues and really have been trying to "save up". Anyhow now that my cycle is over, and I have correlated all the data I am positive I OV on cd11 so didn't bd enough (or at all) before ov.


 Going to just plan on OVing cd11 this month and do everything I did this cycle the same except the bd dates. Wish me luck. A few more cycles of this and then I'm just going to NTNP.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Titi said:


> yeah I had an awful time of it the bfn this cycle but now am feeling better and just waiting for af to get here today or tomorrow.......I don't think I will cry this time as I know its coming and have made peace with it over the past few days.........not sure I can continue to actively give ttc my all though anymore. I have done so much more than most people ttc ever have to do (naturally that is) and it has made no difference. If it isn't God's will than nothing I do will help and I am missing out in whatever joy life has in the meantime......so.........trying to come up with a plan for next cycle that is not really NTNP (I mean-I would never in my heart "not" be trying!) but not the crazy of hard core ttc either-I just don't know!!!!

I can understand that you need to regain your life. Its so hard to do once your heart gets set on TTC. Yes it is God's will and not our will. So we can do what we can but until God see fit for us to conceive we wont. His timing! Not ours...thats the difficult part. Will you seek the help of a DR or are you totally against it? Hope all is well!:hugs:


----------



## Titi

Hi Hun,

I'm not totally against Dr.....we have already had some testing-it's just difficult b/c in our religion we can only take meds/have surgery that would restore normal bodily functions-like if I wasn't oving or something. Most meds and IVF, etc. are not allowed. 

So far I have had a normal ultrasound and cd21 blood tests that confirmed I am ovulating, have a good reserve, fine hormone/thyroid levels and no cysts or anything. DH had an SA in the fall which showed normal count but a higher percentage dead than alive. : ( He since quit smoking, started taking male reproductive supplements and has improved his diet. Since it takes 3-4 months for sperm to "regenerate" he wanted to give it about six months before making another apt. to see if that would work.

At this moment, think we will wait a little bit longer, and then probably book with an RE or an FS at least to see about some more testing, HSG, etc. We've only done all the other tests through our primary and OB/gyn.

How about you?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Titi said:


> Hi Hun,
> 
> I'm not totally against Dr.....we have already had some testing-it's just difficult b/c in our religion we can only take meds/have surgery that would restore normal bodily functions-like if I wasn't oving or something. Most meds and IVF, etc. are not allowed.
> 
> So far I have had a normal ultrasound and cd21 blood tests that confirmed I am ovulating, have a good reserve, fine hormone/thyroid levels and no cysts or anything. DH had an SA in the fall which showed normal count but a higher percentage dead than alive. : ( He since quit smoking, started taking male reproductive supplements and has improved his diet. Since it takes 3-4 months for sperm to "regenerate" he wanted to give it about six months before making another apt. to see if that would work.
> 
> At this moment, think we will wait a little bit longer, and then probably book with an RE or an FS at least to see about some more testing, HSG, etc. We've only done all the other tests through our primary and OB/gyn.
> 
> How about you?

Yes we've done all the tests. Last summer we found out that I have PCOS, so the DR put me on metformin + clomid to make me ovulate and regulate my cycles. I have been ovulating since last sept every month. Prior to this, I had no cycles or barely cycles which essentially meant I wasnt ovulating. After finally getting regular cycles I didnt know my length and was missing my time of ovulation.

My DH has low morphology, which are abnormal forms but they have gotten better in his second SA. The first one was 2% and the second one was 6%.

Since I have began charting, I now know that I O around CD 19. Last month FF had me at CD 15 and thus I didnt BD enough. I have a 34 day cycle.

It looks like you would O around CD 11 because your cycles are short. This month, BD like every other day during that week so that you dont miss it. I understand your religious reasons and respect that. 

Question: Looking at my chart, I can see I O'd about CD19 but FF hasnt given me cross hairs???? Is that normal?


----------



## Titi

yeah-ff won't give you crosshairs til it gets 3 consecutive temp rises.

Sounds like so much has improved with you-you must be well on your way to a bfp! That would be lovely if we got them the same cycle! Did dh do anything to improve them?


----------



## JJay

:hugs: Titi

Mrs Brown, I think it looks more likely that you OV on CD20 FXed for your crosshairs tomorrow.


----------



## mrskcbrown

JJay said:


> :hugs: Titi
> 
> Mrs Brown, I think it looks more likely that you OV on CD20 FXed for your crosshairs tomorrow.

Thanks JJay. Yeah I figured it was CD 19 or CD 20. I got + on CD19 but felt those naggy O pains on CD20.

@Titi: He didnt do anything differently surprisingly. I think different things happen at different SA's! Weird I know.:wacko:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi, I just realised I posted in the Old Thread! Ha on me.

Could someone please tell me how do I share my FF BBT chart - I mean how I get the code/link from FF to post here? (I don't have a premium account with FF as of yet but planning on doing so).

Many Thanks!


----------



## mrskcbrown

JJay said:


> :hugs: Titi
> 
> Mrs Brown, I think it looks more likely that you OV on CD20 FXed for your crosshairs tomorrow.

No cross hairs, in fact temp is going down:shrug:. Maybe implantation dip, maybe faulty cycle, but I know for sure I ovulated. I know my body and those monthly pains I get. Last month FF was so wrong on my ovulation date:growlmad:. Clearly I ovulated on CD19.
So in order to get CH tomorrow I need to get 97.97 farenheit:shrug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

FF finallly gave me cross hairs:wohoo::wohoo:
Gotta get happy over the small things right?:haha:


----------



## Titi

WOW Mrskcbrown-WHAT is going on with your chart this cycle??????


----------



## mrskcbrown

Titi said:


> WOW Mrskcbrown-WHAT is going on with your chart this cycle??????

Umm yeah Im not too sure.:shrug: Hopefully its a positive thing? Not sure at all. All I can do is trust God.:hugs:


----------



## Titi

ha ha-yeah lets hope!!!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Temp keeps going up, so for that I am grateful.:happydance: I am happy over the small things now:thumbup:


----------



## Whitbit22

I'm not very good at keeping up with threads anymore.. In fact I log on a lot less until my anxiety takes over! I am 9 dpo and my luteal temps are lower than they were last cycle. Not sure if that means anything this is only my second cycle charting. All that said, I'd like to keep up with this thread as much as possible and learn something from others' charts and maybe not stress over mine as much. Mrs Kc you have some nice high temps going hun! Fxed for your bfp this cycle!!

Hi Titi! :wave:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Whitbit22 said:


> I'm not very good at keeping up with threads anymore.. In fact I log on a lot less until my anxiety takes over! I am 9 dpo and my luteal temps are lower than they were last cycle. Not sure if that means anything this is only my second cycle charting. All that said, I'd like to keep up with this thread as much as possible and learn something from others' charts and maybe not stress over mine as much. Mrs Kc you have some nice high temps going hun! Fxed for your bfp this cycle!!
> 
> Hi Titi! :wave:

Thanks hun. I hope they stay up a few more days. My temps started out kinda low too:shrug:. Not sure why? I have to stop logging in so much and stop stalking my chart so often because any dip drives me:wacko:. Does it do that to anyone else or is it just me?


----------



## Whitbit22

Yes I do that too! Thats why I barely get on like I used to. However at 10dpo Im getting a little anxious, and yes every little raise/dip gets me on edge. I am planning not to test until after AF is due, which could be about 5 days.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Whitbit22 said:


> Yes I do that too! Thats why I barely get on like I used to. However at 10dpo Im getting a little anxious, and yes every little raise/dip gets me on edge. I am planning not to test until after AF is due, which could be about 5 days.

Yeah I want to test at 10 dpo but thinking I better wait. Everytime I want to test early its a BFN, so to save money and heartbreak, Im just not going to test anytime soon. Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## Titi

Hi Whit! Stalking my own chart can make me obsessive too-that is why I have a lot of cycles where I have taken a break from it. Don't worry about lower temps. From what I have learned, charting mostly only helps you confirm ov and that's about it. I have just about everything with pg and non pg charts and there basically is no one thing that guarentees you out-or in for that matter.

Hi MrsKcBrown! I agree your chart looks nice!

I ov'd last night or this morning but haven't gotten crosshairs yet.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Titi said:


> Hi Whit! Stalking my own chart can make me obsessive too-that is why I have a lot of cycles where I have taken a break from it. Don't worry about lower temps. From what I have learned, charting mostly only helps you confirm ov and that's about it. I have just about everything with pg and non pg charts and there basically is no one thing that guarentees you out-or in for that matter.
> 
> Hi MrsKcBrown! I agree your chart looks nice!
> 
> I ov'd last night or this morning but haven't gotten crosshairs yet.

:hugs:Thanks, and hopefully you got a chance to :sex:! Yeah there definitely is no one thing that can tell the difference, LOL. I probably wont test till tuesday or so because my 1st anniversary is sunday:happydance:and what a bummer to get a BFN on that day.


----------



## Titi

How wonderful! I agree-it would be depressing to test bfn before anny. Just live it up and celebrate your love! : )


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks Titi! That helps a lot.. I will have to stop looking at it so much..:haha:

MrsKC, do you have anything nice planned? Maybe looking forward to that will help keep your mind off testing. I have been keeping myself so busy lately--it's helping but as you know it still lurks around quite a lot... Have a happy anniversary!! hope you get a lovely surprise :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

@whitbit & titi: We are just going to dinner and probably enjoy the town. We are going away at the end of the month when DH is off. Yeah no testing until at least tuesday. My temp went up a bit today, so thats a good thing. Hope you all have a good saturday.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Help, my last month cycle on my chart started on March 29. Somehow I messed it up and its reflecting March 16 as CD 1?? How can I change it back to March 29 as CD1? Its moved everything and has my cycle at 47 days when it was only 34 days last month?


----------



## Whitbit22

Sounds like a great plan! Enjoy :)

sorry hun I have NO clue about that! Hopefully Titi knows--she knowsmost things hehe ;)


----------



## Titi

ha ha Whit I do not. Actually-I am really bad with stuff like that, sorry. I messed up my chart REALLY bad the same way back in Nov and never could fix it. I also have messed up my ovacue this month as I inputted the wrong date at beginning and didn't catch it until a week later and it also can't seem to be changed without messing up all data : (


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi titi & whitbit! Hope all is well with you lovely ladies. Seems like June is just bursting with BFPs. I truly hope I finally get one.....sigh:winkwink:


----------



## Titi

yes-THREE rounds of BFP's please!!!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

I hope this is your month ladies!! Tons of :dust: your way! AF got me today so onto trying in June :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Whitbit22 said:


> I hope this is your month ladies!! Tons of :dust: your way! AF got me today so onto trying in June :)

:hugs:and I hope June is your month.:hugs:


----------



## Titi

CUTE pic Mrsbrown!

Whit-:hugs:.............


----------



## mrskcbrown

Got my :bfp: ladies! After so long it seems but it doesnt compare to some of you all. I feel selfish posting this. Still praying for you all and will be here!:happydance:


----------



## Whitbit22

OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!
CONGRATS!!! :happydance:


Dont feel selfish at all-- you deserve it honey!! **Sticky Vibes***


----------



## Titi

oh hun I'm so happy for you! Please revel in your awesome news, don't feel bad!!!!!!

In fact I want many more details!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats, you deserve it! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks hun. It means a lot!:flower:


----------



## Titi

sooooooooooooooooooo tell all about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! : )


----------



## Whitbit22

What symptoms are you having? :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. I really didnt have many symptoms:shrug:. I had mild, mild really mild cramping or pressure, sore boobs not nips on and off, and bleeding gums the last 3-4 days. Now last week I was really tired but this week Im ok. I also have PCOS and every month *except* this month we took clomid. I decided I was sick of clomid and wasnt going to take it any more. DH has low morphology and low volume. DR said our only way to get BFP was to do IUI, wont she be surprised tomorrow.
We go for bloods and she is putting me on progesterone suppositories. Not sure why I have never had progesterone issues but maybe a precaution.:shrug:
Just know that anything is possible when you keep believing and trying. I kept telling DH if God gives you millions of sperm every time we have sex, one of them has to get where he needs to be:haha:.
Thanks ladies!:hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww! Thats so inspiring, thanks!!

I guess your doc is going to get a nice surprise tomorrow :)

Bet hubby is excited too!!


----------



## Titi

That is AWESOME-It gives me hope!!!!!!


----------



## 2016

Amazing!!!!!!! Congrats to the max MrsKC!!!! :yipee:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Congrats to the BFP's!!! Way to go.

Is it possible for you to add me to the List of charters too, please?

many thanks!


----------



## Titi

Hi Jam! Welcome!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi Jam welcome to the group!

Titi: how are you? Where are you at in your cycle?

How is everyone doing?:hugs:


----------



## Titi

Hi Mrskcbrown :hiya:! I'm 9dpo.........no symtpoms. : (

How are you feeling?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Titi said:


> Hi Mrskcbrown :hiya:! I'm 9dpo.........no symtpoms. : (
> 
> How are you feeling?

Im feeling pretty good. Not really feeling much just yet but Im sure the M/S is coming. Im still praying for you!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ThatGirl

hope you ladies are doing ok x


----------



## Titi

Thanks Thatgirl for checking in on us!!! How are you??? Getting closer!

Mrskcbrown-tell us how you told DH and about it. I love to live vicariously!!! Thanks for the prayers I REALLY appreciate it! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Titi said:


> Thanks Thatgirl for checking in on us!!! How are you??? Getting closer!
> 
> Mrskcbrown-tell us how you told DH and about it. I love to live vicariously!!! Thanks for the prayers I REALLY appreciate it! :hugs:

Hey Titi:hi:

I wrapped the test in tissue paper and placed it in an old wallet box with a bow. DH said, "what is this"? I said, "just open it". He opened it, tears welled in his eyes and he kept saying, "really, really"? I said, "yes its real". Then he just hugged me a thousand times and said, "Im gonna be a daddy". I said "yes".

I was nervous still until I got those blood tests though:shrug:. 

Remember, everyday is a day closer to your BFP! Thats how I had to look at it to remain sane.:hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

That is sooooooooo sweeet!!!!!


----------



## Titi

Thank you so much for sharing that story-I love it. How sweet! I will be stalking your pg journal now!


----------



## Titi

HELP!

Hi Chartstalkers-can you take a look at my chart again and tell me when you think I OV'd? FF gave me crosshairs for cd13 but I it looks like I'm temp plunging to AF now-which only happens around 13dpo meaning I would have ov'd on cd11.

Is there anything else that can lower your temp that much that late in the LP before af? Mine never drops this much this early- I had a good night's sleep and temped at normal time.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Titi said:


> HELP!
> 
> Hi Chartstalkers-can you take a look at my chart again and tell me when you think I OV'd? FF gave me crosshairs for cd13 but I it looks like I'm temp plunging to AF now-which only happens around 13dpo meaning I would have ov'd on cd11.
> 
> Is there anything else that can lower your temp that much that late in the LP before af? Mine never drops this much this early- I had a good night's sleep and temped at normal time.

Hey Titi: Im no expert but Im thinking CD 12? I say this because of that dip you had on cd11. Is that what you are thinking? :shrug::hugs:


----------



## Titi

yeah truthfully I thought pm on cd12. If it was cd13 it was REALLY early on b/c when I woke up at 5 I had creamy cm again. (sorry tmi).

What do you think is going on with today's temp then???


----------



## 2016

Titi.....yeah maybe CD12 cos you seem to ov on your last day of fertile CM every time and the temps agree. Still quite early for a dip though....I would say implantation can happen as late as 11dpo but I don't want to give you false hope (cos I know you said before it makes the rollercoaster worse). Hopefully tomorrows temp will give us more of a clue! I will be stalking! :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Thanks 2016-It could just be a weird fluke too......I have tests here but really don't feel like this is "it" so its not getting my hopes up too much. Enough to be dissapointed but then every month is dissapointing. But not enough to be sure and be devastated!
I thought your squirrel link went to your journal but it doesn't. Do you have one?


----------



## Titi

Help!

Sorry to anyone who has to see this multiple times today but I could really use your expert opinions!
I always temp at 5am. Of course my puppy woke me up last night at 3:20. Since I knew I wouldn't get the requisite 3 hours solid sleep in again before 5, I took my temp and it was 97.80. I was up and awake until about 3:50 and then went back to sleep until 5 and temped again and it was 97.74.
In fertility friend I tried out the temp adjuster. If I only put in the first too early temp it adjusted it to 98.14. If I put in the second optional temp on 1.5 hours sleep, it adjusted to 97.94. Obviously, today is one of those days where it makes a BIG difference in my chart which # I use. So-advice, which temp would you go with?
97.80-actual temp after 3 hours sleep but 1.5+ hours earlier than normal
97.74-normal temp time but only 1.5 block of sleep
98.14-fertility friend adjusted temp only inputting first actual temp
97.94-fertility friend adjusted temp inputting both actual temps.
?????????
Thanks!


----------



## Whitbit22

I'd go with number two, just because at least you had some sleep after, and your temp is lower after a sleep. Yesterday morning mine was 96 ish, and at the doctor's office it was 97.7. 

Funnily enough this happened to me this morning also! I was up with my dog.. he has been puking lately and I temped while I was up, but went back to sleep for about 40 mins and temped again, and it was a little lower. I know I really shouldnt be putting it in at all, but it's so close to Ov!


----------



## mrskcbrown

How are you ladies doing? Titi/Whitbit....where is everyone?


----------



## Titi

Hi Hun! Nothing much going on-BORING! : ) but now I see your journal link I am going to stalk it! Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Whitbit22

Ohi! Feeling hopeless lately. My chart is being BAD! So dont want to drag anyone down with negativity. Hope you are all well. :hugs:

Thanks for stopping in Mrskc


----------



## Titi

hmm I am still thinking you may have ov'd cd19.


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi Ladies!!!

Can I join too?

Can someone look at my chart, I', completely dis heartened at the moment, that I've missed :sex: in my fertile window. Messed up with the OPKs too.


----------



## mommyluvin5

Hi! I'd love to join, my FF chart is in my siggy!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi jam! Hi mommyluvin!

Jam Id just watch for a dip soon. I didnt get confirmed o till 2 or 3 days after my pos opk this cycle so its prob on its way! Bd away! 

Mommy- looks like you have o'd later than usual this cycle! Are you taking anyyhing different?

Titi- i have no clue about my chart but it has to be 17 or 19- prob 17 though since I didnt check cm at all that day but the next day had ewcm so it could just be leftover.. Cd 17 would makd a full 48 hours or more after my pos opk. Wow my ovacue was wayyyy off this month!

:dust: to all of you!


----------



## mommyluvin5

Hey, thanks for looking at my chart. Well this was a very off month. I think it was my nerves. My DH just had his Vasectomy Reversal on June 14th, I should of o'ed around the 17th I think, but something went out of wack, I think it was related to his VR :)


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi ladies,

Thanks for the warm welcome and looking @ my chart.

Well, I got my cross-hairs this morning, ao I'm 3DPO - where do I go from here?? lol....

TBH, it's been a hectic month for us to and I'm pretty sure that we didn't catch the egg - so, I'm setting up an Uber sufficient plan of action for CYCLE:3 9Onwards & Upwards)

Hi Mommyluvin: Wow, you've had a hectic/stressful month too, huh? Here's FX's for you thi month.x


----------



## Titi

It's so nice to see some action in here with new ladies-it seems like since I've been here almost everyone else got BFPs and now its so quiet.

Anyhows, as for myself, I am done charting. I've been charting since Nov. and have a very good grasp on my cycles as I always ov cd11-13 and can't bear the ups & downs in my chart post ov that make me hopeful for pg and not... Since I am on cycle 20 right now I'm going to be taking a relaxing break from all this as its making me insane.

BUT I will still be coming by to help out with your charts and keep up with everyone!!! : )
Love and dust and lots of :hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

I forgot that I even joined this..... I wonder if Sarah even remembers that she was running it LOL....

Kinda sad to see myself on the first page around all those BFPs :(


----------



## jam-on-toast

I hope we can continue this page. it will be nice to care and share with everyone.

This is a life saver for me, stops me going on @ DH so much!!!


----------



## Titi

NGRidley said:


> I forgot that I even joined this..... I wonder if Sarah even remembers that she was running it LOL....
> 
> Kinda sad to see myself on the first page around all those BFPs :(

I agree-me too.....I've been here forever :cry:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Awhhh ladies I know how you all feel. I truly do and not just saying that because I hated when others did it. I truly keep you all in my prayers, me and DH daily. I always ask God to give you babies in due time. Hope all is well:hugs:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi Ladies,

Don't be sad. There's new ones here (me) to refresh all hope! :hugs:

How you all feeling today - good I hope.

We have the beginning of a long weekend as we have public holidays on Mon & Tues. So I'll be making the most of it today. How will you spend yours?


----------



## Titi

What is the holiday for? We are having one too-4th of July/Independence Day-when the US gained independence from Britain.

Hi Mrskc! Thanks for continuing to visit! AND for the prayers! :friends:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi Titi, I know of July 4th, you party well for this holiday, right?

The holidays here are for July 5th - National Holiday - Cyril and Methodius Day - the Slavic Christianity Day
July 6th - National Holiday - Master John Hus burning at the stake (1415).

Just great days to relax and soak up some family time and sunshine!


----------



## Titi

yes-I agree. We probably won't party too much. DH & I don't get very many days off (in fact I've snuck some work in this morning) so its nice to get caught up on stuff around home. We are kinda homebodies. BUT, we will probably party a little tomorrow...........yes here in the states we light of a lot of fireworks and such.


----------



## jam-on-toast

Titi said:


> yes-I agree. We probably won't party too much. DH & I don't get very many days off (in fact I've snuck some work in this morning) so its nice to get caught up on stuff around home. We are kinda homebodies. BUT, we will probably party a little tomorrow...........yes here in the states we light of a lot of fireworks and such.


I love the whole party thing, fireworks, barbque etc. I think it's great.

WE're not actually Czech, but British. So, we don't really celebrate the holiday in it's fullest. We just enjoy the time we can get together. :happydance:


----------



## Titi

SarahMelissa Congrats on your beautiful baby boy!!!!!!!!


----------



## jam-on-toast

Any body out there??????????????/


----------



## mrskcbrown

No one really comes on this board much I see. Well still praying for everyone and I hope you guys are well!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi girls

Sorry i havent done any updating on this since FOREVER. I kinda forgot about it and somehow must have lost my subscription to it.

I really dont think i will get time to continue it anymore, so if anyone wants to take over and create a new one for all those TTC then please feel free and i will edit my first post on this thread to direct to the new link.

Good luck all :dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

SarahMelissa said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Sorry i havent done any updating on this since FOREVER. I kinda forgot about it and somehow must have lost my subscription to it.
> 
> I really dont think i will get time to continue it anymore, so if anyone wants to take over and create a new one for all those TTC then please feel free and i will edit my first post on this thread to direct to the new link.
> 
> Good luck all :dust:

Congrats on your baby. Enjoy your time with him!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

OMG, congrats on your BFP Whitbit! I just saw your ticker. Im am super excited for you!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww ty Mrs! Trying to be humble and a little put off from some ttc threads.. Not feeling at home yet in first tri so hopefully I will settle in somewhere! : )


----------

